# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Les internautes ne s'intressent pas au mtavers et trs peu d'entre eux comprennent la technologie

## Stphane le calme

*Facebook envisagerait de changer de nom ds la semaine prochaine,*
*pour reflter son accent sur la construction du mtavers*

*Comme Google qui s'est plac sous Alphabet en 2015 pour montrer qu'il tait devenu plus qu'un simple moteur de recherche, Facebook voudrait faire de mme afin de mettre l'accent sur la construction du mtavers. Il ne s'agit pas donc de remplacer le nom Facebook par un autre, mais simplement de donner un nouveau nom  la maison mre qui ferait de Facebook un simple produit parmi d'autres dtenus par cette maison mre.*

Le changement de nom devrait tre rvl lors de la confrence annuelle Connect de Facebook le 28 octobre, ou peut-tre mme plus tt. Un changement de nom destin  signaler l'ambition de la grande enseigne de technologie  tre connu pour plus que les mdias sociaux et tous les maux qui en dcoulent. Le changement de marque positionnerait probablement l'application Facebook comme l'un des nombreux produits d'une socit mre supervisant des groupes comme Instagram, WhatsApp, Oculus, etc. 

Lundi, Facebook a annonc qu'il embaucherait 10 000 personnes en Europe pour l'aider  construire un  mtavers . En utilisant des technologies telles que la ralit virtuelle et augmente, Facebook prvoit de crer un plus grand sentiment de  prsence virtuelle , qui imitera l'exprience d'interagir en personne.  La qualit essentielle du mtavers sera la prsence - le sentiment de vraiment tre l avec les gens , expliquait Mark Zuckerberg en juillet sur son profil Facebook.

Les cadres de Facebook martlent que Facebook ne cherche pas, avec le  mtavers ,  construire un nouvel univers ferm,  l'image de son rseau social  aucune entreprise ne possdera ni n'exploitera le mtavers .  Comme Internet, sa caractristique principale sera son ouverture et son interoprabilit. Pour lui donner vie, la collaboration et la coopration seront ncessaires entre les entreprises, les dveloppeurs, les crateurs et les dcideurs politiques , affirment-ils.

Un changement de marque pourrait galement servir  sparer davantage le travail futuriste sur lequel Zuckerberg se concentre de l'examen minutieux auquel Facebook est actuellement soumis pour la faon dont sa plateforme sociale fonctionne aujourd'hui. Une ancienne employe devenue dnonciatrice, Frances Haugen, a rcemment divulgu une mine de documents internes accablants au Wall Street Journal et a tmoign  leur sujet devant le Congrs. Les rgulateurs antitrust aux tats-Unis, en Europe et ailleurs s'intressent de prs  la gestion des donnes faites par l'entreprise et la confiance du public dans la faon dont Facebook fait des affaires est en baisse.

Pour compliquer les choses, alors que Facebook a fortement promu l'ide du mtavers ces dernires semaines, ce n'est toujours pas un concept largement compris. Le terme a t invent  l'origine par le romancier de science-fiction Neal Stephenson pour dcrire un monde virtuel auquel les gens s'chappent d'un monde rel dystopique. Dsormais, il est adopt par l'une des entreprises les plus importantes et les plus controverses au monde : elle va devoir expliquer pourquoi son propre monde virtuel vaut la peine d'tre dvelopp.

Facebook n'est pas la premire entreprise technologique bien connue  changer de nom au fur et  mesure que ses ambitions se dveloppent. En 2015, Google s'est entirement rorganis sous une socit holding appele Alphabet, en partie pour signaler qu'il n'tait plus seulement un moteur de recherche, mais un conglomrat tentaculaire avec des entreprises fabriquant des voitures sans conducteur et des technologies de la sant. Et Snapchat a t renomm Snap Inc. en 2016, la mme anne o il a commenc  s'appeler une  socit d'appareils photo  et a lanc sa premire paire de lunettes de vue Spectacles.

La socit devrait annoncer ses rsultats du troisime trimestre le 25 octobre. Malgr les scandales, les actions Facebook ont augment d'environ 24 % depuis le dbut de l'anne.


*Mtavers, qu'est-ce que c'est ?*

Le concept de mtavers devient rapidement un mot  la mode dans le domaine de la technologie et des affaires. Mais qu'est-ce que a veut dire ?

Mtavers est un terme large. Il fait gnralement rfrence  des environnements de monde virtuel partags auxquels les gens peuvent accder via Internet. Le terme peut dsigner des espaces numriques rendus plus vivants par l'utilisation de la ralit virtuelle (VR) ou de la ralit augmente (AR). Certaines personnes utilisent galement le mot mtavers pour dcrire les mondes de jeu, dans lesquels les utilisateurs ont un personnage qui peut se promener et interagir avec d'autres joueurs.

Il existe galement un type spcifique de mtavers qui utilise la technologie blockchain. Dans ceux-ci, les utilisateurs peuvent acheter des terrains virtuels et d'autres actifs numriques  l'aide de cryptomonnaies.

De nombreux livres et films de science-fiction se droulent dans des mtavers  part entire (des mondes numriques alternatifs qui ne se distinguent pas du monde physique rel). Mais cela reste de la fiction. Actuellement, la plupart des espaces virtuels ressemblent plus  l'intrieur d'un jeu vido qu' la vraie vie.

Les fans du mtavers y voient la prochaine tape du dveloppement d'Internet.

 l'heure actuelle, les gens interagissent entre eux en ligne en se rendant sur des sites Web tels que des plateformes de mdias sociaux ou en utilisant des applications de messagerie. L'ide du mtavers est qu'il crera de nouveaux espaces en ligne dans lesquels les interactions des personnes peuvent tre plus multidimensionnelles, o les utilisateurs peuvent s'immerger dans le contenu numrique plutt que de simplement le visualiser.

Lintrt accru pour le mtavers peut tre vu comme le rsultat de la pandmie de COVID-19. Alors que de plus en plus de personnes ont commenc  travailler et  aller  l'cole  distance, il y a eu une demande croissante de moyens de rendre l'interaction en ligne plus raliste.

L'ide du mtavers suscite beaucoup d'intrt de la part des investisseurs et des entreprises qui souhaitent faire partie de la prochaine grande innovation.

Le PDG de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a dclar en juillet que l'entreprise essaierait de passer d'une entreprise de mdias sociaux  une entreprise mtavers au cours des cinq prochaines annes environ. En aot, Facebook a lanc le test bta de l'application Horizon Workrooms que Facebook considre comme une premire tape vers la construction de son mtavers.

Le terme est populaire dans la Silicon Valley, Microsoft ayant galement mentionn la convergence des mondes numrique et physique.

Lors de son combat contre Apple, Epic n'a pas hsit  indiquer que se dcrire comme un mtavers en volution avec Fortnite :  Fortnite est plus qu'un simple jeu. C'est une communaut intensment sociale dont la valeur pour ses utilisateurs dpend en grande partie de la capacit  se connecter avec d'autres utilisateurs. Epic a construit une communaut sur laquelle les gens comptent. En supprimant Fortnite de l'App Store, Apple a spar des millions d'utilisateurs de leurs amis et de leur famille dans la communaut Fortnite, qui dpend entirement de la connectivit(...). La suppression de Fortnite d'iOS entrave galement considrablement une initiative Epic majeure - faire de Fortnite un mtavers  part entire, un espace virtuel interactif persistant et polyvalent. Un dommage comme celui-ci  l'application phare d'Epic ne peut pas tre calcul en dommages-intrts .

Les musiciens peuvent faire des concerts virtuels sur cette plateforme. Par exemple, en septembre, des millions de personnes ont regard la chanteuse Ariana Grande se produire virtuellement  Fortnite, a dclar Epic Games.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Changer de nom pourrait-il tre efficace pour faire oublier tous les scandales lis  Facebook ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook encourage les discours de haine pour gagner de l'argent, selon une lanceuse d'alerte, qui a publi des informations qu'elle a pu glaner durant son passage au sein de l'entreprise
 ::fleche::  La dnonciatrice de Facebook demande au Snat de tenir les rseaux sociaux pour responsables de leurs algorithmes en modifiant l'article 230 de la Communications Decency Act
 ::fleche::  La lanceuse d'alerte de Facebook estime que la socit fait trop peu pour protger les utilisateurs, la plupart des gens sont d'accord et estiment qu'une action du Congrs est ncessaire

----------


## toutwd

> Changer de nom pourrait-il tre efficace pour faire oublier tous les scandales lis  Facebook ?


Pour ma part, non surement pas.
Je pense qu'ils se dpchent de "saucissonner" la boutique et ainsi chapper  un ventuel dmantlement lgal, subi...

----------


## JPLAROCHE

Le monde est dj trs individualiste, mtavers  part quelques cas, je ne vois aucun intrt, la relation humaine passe par le non dit, les sensations, un tas d'informations que la ralit virtuelle ne projette pas, et puis si une nana vous suffit virtuellement, moi pas mdrrrrr , et les copains pour partir en vadrouille sur une bonne moto a ne se remplace pas, j'aime l'informatique, mais de l  me soustraire  la ralit quotidienne NON , en plus que dj nos gouvernants nous privent de liberts et nous matraquent d'impts divers, alors fuir  la place de se dfendre... non non je ne vois pas l'intrt.    :;):   :;):   :;):

----------


## abstract123

En quoi les soit disant scandales ont-ils eu un impact sur Facebook?

 La qualit essentielle du mtavers sera la prsence - le sentiment de vraiment tre l avec les gens 

Il me semble que des gens ont fait des fortunes sur Minitel grce  "ce sentiment d'tre l avec les gens" mme si  l'autre bout c'tait du fake. Il n'y a jamais eu besoin de beaucoup de technologie pour que les gens s'y croient...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Facebook envisagerait de changer de nom ds la semaine prochaine, pour reflter son accent sur la construction du mtavers 
> 
> Changer de nom pourrait-il tre efficace pour faire oublier tous les scandales lis  Facebook ?


1) Le changement de nom de Facebook (la holding) est juridique, cela ne change pas grand chose au service/produit final. Comme la holding Google devenu Alphabet ...

2) C'est aussi pour chapper  d'ventuelle procs ... 

3) Le mtavers propos par facebook est trangement ... une pale copie de Second Life : https://secondlife.com/ , https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Life . Finance en son temps par Google.

4) Dystopie ou Uchronie , Facebook essaye de rcrire l'histoire d'un concept dj existant ?

5) Rien ne vaut un bon "vieux" Les Sims / Les Sims 2 de EA (Electronic Arts)   :;):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Facebook change de nom et s'appelle dsormais Meta, pour marquer son ambition de dvelopper le mtavers.  * 
*L'entreprise dispose dsormais d'un nouveau logo  * 

L'annonce a t faite durant l'dition 2021 de la Facebook Connect. Comme Google l'avait fait auparavant en prsentant Alphabet, Meta est la maison-mre de diffrentes entreprises dont Facebook, WhatsApp, Instagram, Messenger et Oculus.  Notre marque tait trop lie  un seul de nos services et ne refltait pas tout ce que nous faisons , a expliqu le PDG du groupe.  Ce nouveau nom marque notre nouvel objectif : aider  donner vie au mtaverse. 


Le projet, en dveloppement dans le dpartement Facebook Reality Labs (qui s'occupe des technologies de ralit augmente, virtuelle et mixte), compte actuellement 10 000 salaris aux tats-Unis. Facebook a annonc le recrutement dans les cinq prochaines annes de 10 000 ingnieurs et dveloppeurs supplmentaires en Europe.  Un projet pour lequel Facebook a rserv 10 milliards de dollars rien que pour 2021, une addition qui sera donc plus sale les annes  venir.

Lors du discours douverture de Facebook Connect, Mark Zuckerberg et dautres cadres de l'entreprise ont parl d'Horizon, le nom que donne lentreprise au mtavers quelle est en train de crer.

Selon eux, Horizon va rvolutionner notre quotidien, du travail au divertissement, en passant par le sport. Aussi, plusieurs usages du mtavers ont t montrs, comme pouvoir jouer  des jeux, se retrouver entre amis, assister  des vnements virtuels, faire du sport, ou mme travailler.

 On utilisera srement des avatars hyper ralistes pour le monde du travail, mais aussi d'autres plus cartoons voire totalement fantaisistes pour d'autres activits , a not le PDG.  Les avatars deviendront aussi communs que les photos de profil aujourd'hui, mais ils produiront des interactions beaucoup plus riches grce aux expressions faciales et au langage du corps . Les utilisateurs pourront galement habiller leurs avatars grce  des objets virtuels qu'ils pourraient acqurir. 

*Facebook engage une manuvre de distraction pour certains*

Une ancienne employe devenue dnonciatrice, Frances Haugen, a rcemment divulgu une mine de documents internes accablants au Wall Street Journal et a tmoign  leur sujet devant le Congrs. Les rgulateurs antitrust aux tats-Unis, en Europe et ailleurs s'intressent de prs  la gestion des donnes faites par l'entreprise et la confiance du public dans la faon dont Facebook fait des affaires est en baisse.

Aussi, ce changement de nom est interprt comme une manuvre de distraction par les critiques du groupe californien, emptr dans les scandales et controverses.

 Facebook pense quun nouveau nom de marque peut laider  viter le sujet , a indiqu la semaine dernire _The Real Facebook Oversight Board_, une organisation non gouvernementale dactivistes anti-Facebook.

Pour compliquer les choses, alors que Facebook a fortement promu l'ide du mtavers ces dernires semaines, ce n'est toujours pas un concept largement compris. Le terme a t invent  l'origine par le romancier de science-fiction Neal Stephenson pour dcrire un monde virtuel auquel les gens s'chappent d'un monde rel dystopique. Dsormais, il est adopt par l'une des entreprises les plus importantes et les plus controverses au monde : elle va devoir expliquer pourquoi son propre monde virtuel vaut la peine d'tre dvelopp.


*Horizon Workrooms est une salle de runion virtuelle collaborative*
*Message de Mark Zuckerberg*

 Nous sommes au dbut du prochain chapitre d'Internet, et c'est aussi le prochain chapitre de notre entreprise. 

 Au cours des dernires dcennies, la technologie a donn aux gens le pouvoir de se connecter et de s'exprimer plus naturellement. Quand j'ai commenc Facebook, nous tapions principalement du texte sur des sites Web. Lorsque nous avons eu des tlphones avec des camras, Internet est devenu plus visuel et mobile.  mesure que les connexions devenaient plus rapides, la vido est devenue un moyen plus riche de partager des expriences. Nous sommes passs du desktop pour aller sur le Web au mobile ; du texte aux photos en passant par la vido. Mais ce n'est pas la ligne d'arrive. 

 La prochaine plateforme sera encore plus immersive - un Internet incarn o vous faites partie de l'exprience, vous n'tes plus seulement un spectateur. Nous appelons cela le mtavers et il touchera tous les produits que nous construisons. 

 La qualit dterminante du mtavers sera un sentiment de prsence  comme si vous tiez juste l avec une autre personne ou  un autre endroit. Se sentir vraiment prsent avec une autre personne est le rve ultime de la technologie sociale. C'est pourquoi nous nous concentrons sur cette construction. 

 Dans le mtavers, vous pourrez faire presque tout ce que vous pouvez imaginer  tre avec vos amis et votre famille, travailler, apprendre, jouer, faire du shopping, crer  ainsi que des expriences compltement nouvelles qui ne correspondent pas vraiment  notre faon de penser  propos des ordinateurs ou tlphones aujourd'hui. Nous avons fait un film qui explore comment vous pourriez un jour utiliser le mtavers. 

 Dans ce futur, vous pourrez vous tlporter instantanment sous forme d'hologramme pour tre au bureau sans vous dplacer,  un concert entre amis, ou dans le salon de vos parents pour vous rattraper. Cela ouvrira plus d'opportunits, peu importe o vous vivez. Vous pourrez consacrer plus de temps  ce qui compte pour vous, rduire le temps de circulation et rduire votre empreinte carbone. 

 Pensez au nombre de choses physiques que vous possdez aujourd'hui et qui pourraient n'tre que des hologrammes dans le futur. Votre tlviseur, votre configuration de travail parfaite avec plusieurs moniteurs, vos jeux de socit et plus encore - au lieu d'objets physiques assembls dans des usines, ce seront des hologrammes conus par des crateurs du monde entier. 

 Vous traverserez ces expriences sur diffrents appareils*: des lunettes de ralit augmente pour rester prsent dans le monde physique, la ralit virtuelle pour tre compltement immerg et des tlphones et des ordinateurs pour accder aux plateformes existantes. Il ne s'agit pas de passer plus de temps sur les crans ; il s'agit d'amliorer le temps que nous passons dj. 

*Nos rles et responsabilits*

 Le mtavers ne sera pas cr par une seule entreprise. Il sera construit par des crateurs et des dveloppeurs crant de nouvelles expriences et des objets numriques interoprables et dbloquant une conomie crative massivement plus importante que celle limite par les plateformes actuelles et leurs politiques. 

 Notre rle dans ce voyage est d'acclrer le dveloppement des technologies fondamentales, des plateformes sociales et des outils cratifs pour donner vie au mtavers, et de tisser ces technologies  travers nos applications de mdias sociaux. Nous pensons que le mtavers peut permettre de meilleures expriences sociales que tout ce qui existe aujourd'hui, et nous consacrerons notre nergie  aider  raliser son potentiel.

 Comme je l'ai crit dans la lettre de notre fondateur d'origine : "nous ne construisons pas de services pour gagner de l'argent ; nous gagnons de l'argent pour crer de meilleurs services". 

 Cette approche nous a bien servi. Nous avons construit notre entreprise pour soutenir des investissements trs importants et  long terme afin de crer de meilleurs services, et c'est ce que nous prvoyons de faire ici. 

 Les cinq dernires annes ont t une leon d'humilit pour moi et notre entreprise  bien des gards. L'une des principales leons que j'ai apprises est que crer des produits que les gens aiment ne suffit pas. 

 Je comprends mieux que l'histoire d'Internet n'est pas simple. Chaque chapitre apporte de nouvelles voix et de nouvelles ides, mais aussi de nouveaux dfis, risques et perturbations des intrts tablis. Nous devrons travailler ensemble, ds le dbut, pour donner vie  la meilleure version possible de cet avenir. 

 La confidentialit et la scurit doivent tre intgres dans le mtavers ds le premier jour. Il en va de mme des normes ouvertes et de l'interoprabilit. Cela ncessitera non seulement un nouveau travail technique  comme le soutien aux projets de crypto et NFT dans la communaut  mais aussi de nouvelles formes de gouvernance. Surtout, nous devons aider  construire des cosystmes afin que davantage de personnes aient un intrt dans l'avenir et puissent en bnficier non seulement en tant que consommateurs, mais aussi en tant que crateurs. 

 Cette priode a galement t une leon d'humilit, car aussi grande qu'une entreprise que nous sommes, nous avons galement appris ce que c'est que de construire sur d'autres plateformes. Vivre sous leurs rgles a profondment faonn mon point de vue sur l'industrie de la technologie. J'en suis venu  croire que le manque de choix pour les consommateurs et les frais levs pour les dveloppeurs touffent l'innovation et freinent l'conomie d'Internet. 

 Nous avons essay d'adopter une approche diffrente. Nous voulons que nos services soient accessibles au plus grand nombre, ce qui signifie travailler pour qu'ils cotent moins cher, pas plus. Nos applications mobiles sont gratuites. Notre modle d'annonces est conu pour offrir aux entreprises les prix les plus bas. Nos outils de commerce sont disponibles avec des frais modestes. En consquence, des milliards de personnes aiment nos services et des centaines de millions d'entreprises font confiance  nos outils. 

 C'est l'approche que nous voulons apporter pour aider  construire le mtavers. Nous prvoyons de vendre nos appareils  bas prix ou les subventionner pour les rendre accessibles  plus de personnes. Nous continuerons  prendre en charge le chargement latral et le streaming  partir de PC afin que les gens aient le choix, plutt que de les forcer  utiliser le Quest Store pour trouver des applications ou atteindre des clients. Et nous nous efforcerons d'offrir des services aux dveloppeurs et aux crateurs avec des frais bas dans autant de cas que possible afin de maximiser l'conomie crative globale. Cependant, nous devrons nous assurer de ne pas perdre trop d'argent en cours de route. 

 Notre espoir est qu'au cours de la prochaine dcennie, le mtavers atteindra un milliard de personnes, hbergera des centaines de milliards de dollars de commerce numrique et soutiendra des emplois pour des millions de crateurs et de dveloppeurs. 

*Qui sommes nous ?*

 Alors que nous entamons ce prochain chapitre, j'ai beaucoup rflchi  ce que cela signifie pour notre entreprise et notre identit. 

 Nous sommes une entreprise qui se concentre sur la connexion des personnes. Alors que la plupart des entreprises technologiques se concentrent sur la faon dont les gens interagissent avec la technologie, nous nous sommes toujours concentrs sur la cration de technologies afin que les gens puissent interagir les uns avec les autres. 

 Aujourd'hui, nous sommes considrs comme une entreprise de mdias sociaux. Facebook est l'un des produits technologiques les plus utiliss dans l'histoire du monde. C'est une marque emblmatique des rseaux sociaux. 

 La cration d'applications sociales sera toujours importante pour nous, et il y a beaucoup plus  crer. Mais de plus en plus, ce n'est pas tout ce que nous faisons. Dans notre ADN, nous construisons la technologie pour rassembler les gens. Le mtavers est la prochaine frontire pour connecter les gens, tout comme les rseaux sociaux l'taient lorsque nous avons commenc. 

  l'heure actuelle, notre marque est si troitement lie  un produit qu'elle ne peut pas reprsenter tout ce que nous faisons aujourd'hui, et encore moins  l'avenir. Au fil du temps, j'espre que nous serons perus comme une entreprise mtavers, et je veux ancrer notre travail et notre identit sur ce vers quoi nous aspirons. 

 Nous venons d'annoncer que nous apportons un changement fondamental  notre entreprise. Nous examinons et rendons compte maintenant de nos activits en tant que deux segments diffrents*: un pour notre famille d'applications et un pour notre travail sur les futures plateformes. Notre travail sur le mtavers n'est pas seulement l'un de ces segments. Le mtavers englobe  la fois les expriences sociales et la technologie future. Alors que nous largissons notre vision, il est temps pour nous d'adopter une nouvelle marque. 

 Pour reflter qui nous sommes et l'avenir que nous esprons construire, je suis fier de partager que notre entreprise est dsormais Meta. 

 Notre mission reste la mme - il s'agit toujours de rassembler les gens. Nos applications et leurs marques ne changent pas non plus. Nous sommes toujours l'entreprise qui conoit la technologie autour des personnes. 

 Mais tous nos produits, y compris nos applications, partagent dsormais une nouvelle vision*: aider  donner vie au mtavers. Et maintenant, nous avons un nom qui reflte l'tendue de ce que nous faisons. 

 Dsormais, nous serons orient metavers-first, pas Facebook-first. Cela signifie qu'au fil du temps, vous n'aurez plus besoin d'un compte Facebook pour utiliser nos autres services. Alors que notre nouvelle marque commence  apparatre dans nos produits, j'espre que les gens du monde entier connatront la marque Meta et l'avenir que nous dfendons. 

 J'tudiais les classiques, et le mot "mta" vient du mot grec qui signifie "au-del". Pour moi, cela symbolise qu'il y a toujours plus  construire, et qu'il y a toujours un prochain chapitre  l'histoire. La ntre est une histoire qui a commenc dans un dortoir et s'est dveloppe au-del de tout ce que nous imaginions ; dans une famille d'applications que les gens utilisent pour se connecter les uns aux autres, pour trouver leur voix et pour dmarrer des entreprises, des communauts et des mouvements qui ont chang le monde. 

 Je suis fier de ce que nous avons construit jusqu' prsent, et je suis enthousiasm par ce qui va suivre - alors que nous allons au-del de ce qui est possible aujourd'hui, au-del des contraintes des crans, au-del des limites de la distance et de la physique, et vers un avenir o tout le monde peut tre prsent les uns avec les autres, crer de nouvelles opportunits et exprimenter de nouvelles choses. C'est un avenir qui est au-del de toute entreprise et qui sera fait par nous tous. 

 Nous avons construit des choses qui ont rapproch les gens de nouvelles faons. Nous avons appris en luttant contre des problmes sociaux difficiles et en vivant sous des plateformes fermes. Il est maintenant temps de prendre tout ce que nous avons appris et d'aider  construire le prochain chapitre. 

 Je consacre notre nergie  cela, plus que toute autre entreprise dans le monde. Si c'est l'avenir que vous voulez voir, j'espre que vous vous joindrez  nous. L'avenir va tre au-del de tout ce que nous pouvons imaginer .

Sources : Keynote, lettre du fondateur de Mta

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook encourage les discours de haine pour gagner de l'argent, selon une lanceuse d'alerte, qui a publi des informations qu'elle a pu glaner durant son passage au sein de l'entreprise
 ::fleche::  La dnonciatrice de Facebook demande au Snat de tenir les rseaux sociaux pour responsables de leurs algorithmes en modifiant l'article 230 de la Communications Decency Act
 ::fleche::  La lanceuse d'alerte de Facebook estime que la socit fait trop peu pour protger les utilisateurs, la plupart des gens sont d'accord et estiment qu'une action du Congrs est ncessaire

----------


## sergio_is_back

Le "Metavers", ce ne serait pas une nouvelle faon pour Facebook dempiter un peu plus sur la vie prive des fois ? 

Sinon a dchire le nouveau logo : 



C'est vendredi on se laisse un peu aller !!!!  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## rbolan

META vie prive entre nos mains

----------


## Auteur

> Sinon a dchire le nouveau logo : 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est vendredi on se laisse un peu aller !!!!


 Le nouveau nom moqu que les rseaux sociaux.
https://www.cnews.fr/vie-numerique/2...ociaux-1143612  ::mrgreen:: 
Celui qui me fait le plus marrer c'est Meta transform en Feta  ::ptdr::

----------


## escartefigue

la vitesse o a se propage, on parlera bientt de Mtastase !

----------


## Mingolito

Les tudes montrent que Facebook est toxique, rends les gens dpressifs, complotistes, solitaires, et pousse au suicide, et que pendant ce temps les donnes sont collectes et vendues  n'importe qui. 
Sans parler du fait que plus une news est une fake news ou une news ultra complotiste, plus elle arrive dans le top de l'algo Facebook et est mise en avant, donc quand tu es sur Facebook on t'abreuve de : "la terre est plate", "la NASA n'est jamais all sur la lune", "le drglement climatique est un complot des lites", "les vaccins Covid ca sert  rien", ou encore "c'est Bill Gate qui  cr la Covid avec la complicit de l'institut pasteur, qui a brevet la Covid " ::ptdr:: 

En fait meta c'est juste encore pire, c'est Facebook  la puissance 100, les gens  vont y devenir encore plus nvross, et Facebook pourra collecter encore plus de donnes.

Non mais quel escroc !

Dans les faits son machin prtendument futuriste n'est mme pas aussi bien que Second life qui existe dj depuis environ 20 ans  ::lol::

----------


## AoCannaille

Mon avis, c'est que tout a c'est du pipeau. Comme toujours dcouper ses activites et les grer sous une holding, a sert  :
- Montrer un signe de bonne volont pour contrer les remarques de position dominante
- Faciliter l'"Optimisation" fiscale.

Google a fait la mme chose avec Alphabet quand on parlait aussi de le segmenter de force (et surtout de l'exproprier) et maintenant alphabet est tranquille. En partit parce que sur les dizaines de "boites" que la holding gre, au final, il n'y en a que une ou deux de bnficiaires....

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Le mtaverse de Facebook pourrait tre toxique pour la socit humaine, ce qui reflte l'inquitude que suscite la scurit de l'intelligence artificielle, selon Eric Schmidt, l'ex-PDG de Google*

*Eric Schmidt, l'ex-PDG de Google, laisse entendre que le mtaverse de Facebook n'est certainement pas prometteur. Il exprime ses doutes et ses craintes concernant l'incertitude de la technologie de l'intelligence artificielle, pour les humains.*

Eric Schmidt, dans un entretien avec le New York Times, samedi, a nonc ses opinions concernant l'avance de l'intelligence artificielle et son contrle sur presque tout.

Il a joint son jugement  celui de ceux qui pensent que le mtaverse de Facebook n'est pas convivial et peut avoir des effets toxiques sur l'humanit.

Son point de vue sur l'intelligence artificielle est assez vague, elle peut tre peu fiable et erratique comme un camarade, a-t-il rpondu lorsqu'on lui a demand son avis sur l'intelligence artificielle en tant qu'ami ou ennemi.

Schmidt a supervis Google de 2001  2011 et jusqu' la moiti de l'anne en cours, a agi en tant que prsident excutif, a notifi qu'il estime que, la technologie sera partout sous peu, ce qu'il a dduit comme une menace pour la socit humaine.

La plupart des personnes qui parlent de mtaverses parlent d'un monde qui sera plus attrayant que celui qui existe dj parce qu'il satisfera chaque personne, ce qui sera une complte auto-illusion. Il a dduit dans Times, que les jours  venir ne nous apprendront  vivre que dans l'illusion.

Les gens prfreront dvorer leur journe avec leurs lunettes VR dans le mtaverse. Il a indiqu que le royaume deviendra virtuel plutt que matriel, ce qui constitue une menace pour l'humanit.

En outre, il a dsign l'intelligence artificielle comme un faux dieu gant qui construit des liens sociaux infirmes et toxiques.


Cependant, Schmidt n'est pas la seule personne  craindre l'avenir de la technologie de l'IA, de nombreux directeurs de socits technologiques l'ont galement dnonce. Musk de Tesla n'est pas non plus convaincu de la scurit et de l'authenticit de la technologie avance.

Le gant technologique Facebook, maintenant Meta, a dj t un sujet brlant dans le monde entier depuis la fuite de documents de la socit. Aujourd'hui, l'entreprise a modifi son nom en Meta et s'est dclare prte  dvelopper le mtaverse en tant que pice virtuelle, en encourageant les gens  communiquer numriquement et  se perfectionner. La socit a travaill dur pour prsenter son objectif de mtaverse afin de faire face  l'animosit et de s'en loigner.

Il est absurde de supposer que l'entreprise a modifi son nom en Meta pour viter le retour de bton qu'elle subit en raison de la fuite de documents, a dclar Mark Zuckerberg, le patron de Facebook, aux mdias.

En outre, ils prfreront tre mtaverse plutt que Facebook, a-t-il dclar lors de l'vnement Oculus connect de la firme.




*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous du mme avis qu'Eric Schmidt ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle est votre opinion sur le mtaverse ?
 ::fleche::   votre avis, comment la plupart des gens vont-ils ragir au mtaverse de Facebook ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Facebook change de nom et s'appelle dsormais Mta. Zuckerberg espre qu'un milliard de personnes seront dans le mtavers d'ici dix ans

 ::fleche::  Facebook lance Horizon Workrooms, une nouvelle application de tltravail en ralit virtuelle, les utilisateurs du casque Oculus Quest 2 pourront tenir des runions en tant que leur version avatar

----------


## rbolan

Il sait de quoi il parle Eric Schmidt...

----------


## Jules34

> La plupart des personnes qui parlent de mtaverses parlent d'un monde qui sera plus attrayant que celui qui existe dj parce qu'il satisfera chaque personne, ce qui sera une complte auto-illusion. Il a dduit dans Times, que les jours  venir ne nous apprendront  vivre que dans l'illusion.


J'ai dj tellement l'impression que c'est vrai... ::calim2::

----------


## Quintino

> Etes-vous du mme avis qu'Eric Schmidt ?


Je ne vois pas comment on peut sensment tre de l'avis contraire.




> Quelle est votre opinion sur le mtaverse ?


Une lubie de multimilliardaire dconnect des ralits nergtiques, technologiques, sociales... Entre lui et Musk, la comptition est froce pour dterminer qui mettra en place le plus gros gouffre  argent, entre la conqute de Mars et une version cheap de Matrix. Et c'est videmment totalement incompatible avec la sauvegarde de l'environnement terrestre.




> A votre avis, comment la plupart des gens vont-ils ragir au mtaverse de Facebook


Je pense que les plus technophiles de nos congnres humains vont crier au gnie et y verront le futur de l'humanit. Mais  mon avis, la majorit n'en auront rien  faire.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Entre lui et Musk, la comptition est froce pour dterminer qui mettra en place le plus gros gouffre  argent, entre la conqute de Mars et une version cheap de Matrix.


En voil une bonne question. Le projet de musk est un gouffre financier bien pire je pense, le matriel est hors de prix et les risques de casse assez levs. Pour autant, l'humanit apprendrais beaucoup plus en colonisant mars (mme si c'est vraiment pas pour demain comme il aime le croire) plutt que de refaire matrix ou sword art online. En quoi l'humanit irais mieux dans un monde VR ? Que ce monde existe, tant mieux si a peut aider des personnes seules par exemple. Mais a ne remplacera pas une runion en prsentiel, il suffit de voir le forcing des boites pour mettre fin au tltravail. 

Conclusion : Musk plus dpensier, mais projet de Zuckerberg encore plus inutile.

----------


## marsupial

Je pense prfrer prendre un caf au bar du coin.

----------


## koyosama

Moi j'ai problme de synchronisation avec ma box sur une vielle connexion ADSL, cela fait des annes que j'attends la fibre.
J'ai entendu dire qu'un journaliste allemand s'est amus  envoyer un cheval pour porter sa lettre pour voir s'il tait plus rapide que.le mail et c'est le cheval qui tait plus rapide.
Je vois meme que meme les USA ont des problme de connexion entre les deux ct d'une rue (du genre 500 mga dans le coin en bas et 30 mga de l'autre ct).

On n'a pas la mme priorit Mark et moi on dirait.

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Et les gars me parlent du danger de la Metavers, mouais srieux ... Je repense. Alors le casque c'est 300 euros (okay, juste pour chatter pourquoi pas), ensuite il faut quand meme un ordinateur rcent ou assez robuste ( la port de m'importe quel gosse ... why not, on allez 800 euros en faisant leboncoin de l'les de France). Et surtout une putain bonne connection internet (exemple exagr: Lien R.ed.dit ). Ben ouais pcho beaucoup de donnes, a y va ...

Maintenant le ct pratique, il faut beaucoup d'espaces physique dans ta chambre, imagine maintenance que tu dois avoir un casque par personne dans le famille. Je vois les jeunes tous les jours avec leur portables dans le mtro, je suis pas sre que c'est pour jouer  la VR. Donc pour toucher les jeunes voil, pas malin. Compar  un smartphone c'est difficile de voir qu'il l'utilise (en cours, dans certains endroits publiques, dans les salles d'attentes, la pause djeun) alors que la VR c'est trop voyant, donc le parent va pas aim son temps sur la meta ou mme les autres. Donc les horaires sont la nuit principalement et encore si tu as encore de la force.
Non aucun jeune lambda va vraiment adopt la meta. Sans compter que avoir un mur et un sensation d'avoir un groupe ou plein de personnes autour de toi c'est pas du tout la mme sensation. Troller en face d'un gars, je suis pas sre que c'est faisable.

Personnellement vous avez peur pour rien. J'aime la VR dans son imaginaire, mais c'est pas encore a.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Facebook s'est rebaptis Meta le mois dernier, mais une socit de PC dj appele Meta a quelque chose  dire  ce sujet*
*elle refuse de cder le nom pour moins de 20 millions de dollars*

*Facebook poursuit un objectif prcis ces dernires annes : donner vie au mtavers et en devenir l'un des pionniers sur le plan mondial. Il a donc chang de nom pour reflter ses ambitions et s'appelle dsormais Meta. Mais ce que la socit n'a pas prvu, c'est d'avoir  acheter son nouveau auprs d'une autre entit. Facebook vient de raliser qu'il existe une entreprise de vente d'ordinateurs qui porte dj le nom "Meta PC", et cette dernire n'envisage pas de cder son nom pour moins de 20 millions de dollars.*

Le mdia amricain TMZ a rvl cette semaine qu'une autre socit amricaine a dj dpos une demande de marque pour le nom "Meta" en aot dernier. Cette socit s'appelle Meta PC, et elle vend des ordinateurs, des portables, des tablettes et des logiciels. Les fondateurs Joe Darger et Zack Shutt ont dclar  TMZ qu'ils exploitent la marque Meta PC depuis un peu plus d'un an maintenant, mais qu'ils n'ont dpos que rcemment une demande de marque dpose pour la marque "Meta". Plus prcisment, Meta PC, base en Arizona, a dpos la demande d'enregistrement de la marque le 23 aot.



Le domaine d'activit de Meta PC n'est pas trs loign de la sphre de march du gant de la Silicon Valley. Et bien que leur marque n'ait pas encore t accorde, ils pensent avoir une longueur d'avance sur Mark Zuckerberg, qui a annonc la semaine dernire le changement de nom de Facebook en Meta. Toutefois, Darger et Shutt ont galement dclar qu'ils sont prts  cder la marque si Zuckerberg tait prt  payer au moins 20 millions de dollars. Les revendeurs d'ordinateurs affirment en effet que l'abandon de leur nom ncessitera une campagne de marketing coteuse pour donner une nouvelle image  leur entreprise.

 Nous avons cr cette socit avec nos fonds propres. Lorsque nous avons appris que Facebook avait choisi le mme nom, nous nous sommes videmment inquits de perdre la porte organique que nous avions durement travaill  construire , a dclar Shutt au Guardian, ajoutant qu'ils ont "investi des sommes considrables" dans le marketing. Cependant, il semble que l'utilisation du mme nom que l'entreprise de Zuckerberg n'est pas ncessairement mauvaise, car Shutt et Darger ont rvl qu'ils ont dj vu une augmentation de 5 000 % sur leurs pages de mdias sociaux depuis l'annonce de Zuckerberg en octobre.

Une source de Meta (Facebook) a dclar  TMZ que l'entreprise estime avoir les droits d'adopter la marque. En outre, Mark McKenna, professeur de droit  l'Universit de Californie, a dclar qu'il existe des failles juridiques qui pourraient permettre  Facebook d'acqurir le nom.  Une arme lgale consiste  dposer une demande dans un autre pays et  utiliser cette date de demande pour dposer une demande aux tats-Unis. Ils cherchent un petit pays dpourvu d'un systme de recherche et y dposent leur demande. Ce serait un moyen pour eux d'avoir une date antrieure , a-t-il dclar au Guardian.



Il ajoute que l'enregistrement d'une marque ne dfinit pas les droits d'une entreprise aux tats-Unis.  Aux tats-Unis, les droits ne sont pas crs par l'enregistrement d'une marque - les droits dcoulent de l'utilisation , a-t-il dclar. Par ailleurs, les fondateurs de Meta PC ont aussi le sens de l'humour. Le compte Twitter de Meta PC a publi un mme de Zuckerberg tenant un des produits de la socit et prsentant son logo.

En sus, Shutt a publi une vido humoristique dans laquelle il annonce le nouveau nom de Meta PC, qui s'appelle dsormais "Facebook". L'annonce de Facebook sur son nouveau nom a dj suscit une avalanche de ractions - de nombreuses personnes ridiculisant sa porte  la rvlation que le mot signifie "mort" en hbreu.

Source : Meta PC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Mark Zuckerberg achtera le nom "Meta" ?
 ::fleche::  Ou usera-t-il d'une ruse pour accaparer le nom comme certains le suggrent ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Facebook change de nom et s'appelle dsormais Mta. Zuckerberg espre qu'un milliard de personnes seront dans le mtavers d'ici dix ans

 ::fleche::  Facebook encourage les discours de haine pour gagner de l'argent, selon une lanceuse d'alerte qui a publi des informations qu'elle a pu glaner durant son passage au sein de l'entreprise

 ::fleche::  La dnonciatrice de Facebook demande au Snat de tenir les rseaux sociaux pour responsables de leurs algorithmes en modifiant l'article 230 de la Communications Decency Act

 ::fleche::  La lanceuse d'alerte de Facebook estime que la socit fait trop peu pour protger les utilisateurs, la plupart des gens sont d'accord et estiment qu'une action du Congrs est ncessaire

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Pour attirer l'attention des gens sur son mtavers, Facebook aurait envisag l'ouverture de magasins physiques * 
*selon un rapport * 

*Les magasins permettraient aux clients d'essayer puis d'acheter du matriel ncessaire pour accder  son mtavers tel que des casques de ralit virtuelle, selon un rapport du New York Times. Le mme rapport indique que Facebook a mis sur la table des discussions l'ouverture de magasins physiques avant mme de devenir Meta. Un magasin phare tait prvu pour la Californie, mais le rapport ne prcise pas si Facebook s'est dcid  appliquer ce plan.*

Plus tt ce mois-ci, durant l'dition 2021 de la Facebook Connect, Mark Zuckerberg a annonc que la maison-mre de son entreprise allait changer de nom pour marquer  notre nouvel objectif : aider  donner vie au mtavers.  

 Nous sommes au dbut du prochain chapitre d'Internet, et c'est aussi le prochain chapitre de notre entreprise. 

 Au cours des dernires dcennies, la technologie a donn aux gens le pouvoir de se connecter et de s'exprimer plus naturellement. Quand j'ai commenc Facebook, nous tapions principalement du texte sur des sites Web. Lorsque nous avons eu des tlphones avec des camras, Internet est devenu plus visuel et mobile.  mesure que les connexions devenaient plus rapides, la vido est devenue un moyen plus riche de partager des expriences. Nous sommes passs du desktop pour aller sur le Web au mobile ; du texte aux photos en passant par la vido. Mais ce n'est pas la ligne d'arrive. 

 La prochaine plateforme sera encore plus immersive - un Internet incarn o vous faites partie de l'exprience, vous n'tes plus seulement un spectateur. Nous appelons cela le mtavers et il touchera tous les produits que nous construisons. 

 La qualit dterminante du mtavers sera un sentiment de prsence  comme si vous tiez juste l avec une autre personne ou  un autre endroit. Se sentir vraiment prsent avec une autre personne est le rve ultime de la technologie sociale. C'est pourquoi nous nous concentrons sur cette construction. 

 Dans le mtavers, vous pourrez faire presque tout ce que vous pouvez imaginer  tre avec vos amis et votre famille, travailler, apprendre, jouer, faire du shopping, crer  ainsi que des expriences compltement nouvelles qui ne correspondent pas vraiment  notre faon de penser  propos des ordinateurs ou tlphones aujourd'hui. Nous avons fait un film qui explore comment vous pourriez un jour utiliser le mtavers. 


*Mtavers, qu'est-ce que c'est ?*

Le concept de mtavers devient rapidement un mot  la mode dans le domaine de la technologie et des affaires. Mais qu'est-ce qu'il dsigne ?

Mtavers est un terme large. Il fait gnralement rfrence  des environnements de monde virtuel partags auxquels les gens peuvent accder via Internet. Le terme peut dsigner des espaces numriques rendus plus vivants par l'utilisation de la ralit virtuelle (VR) ou de la ralit augmente (AR). Certaines personnes utilisent galement le mot mtavers pour dcrire les mondes de jeu, dans lesquels les utilisateurs ont un personnage qui peut se promener et interagir avec d'autres joueurs.

Il existe galement un type spcifique de mtavers qui utilise la technologie blockchain. Dans ceux-ci, les utilisateurs peuvent acheter des terrains virtuels et d'autres actifs numriques  l'aide de cryptomonnaies.

De nombreux livres et films de science-fiction se droulent dans des mtavers  part entire (des mondes numriques alternatifs qui ne se distinguent pas du monde physique rel). Mais cela reste de la fiction. Actuellement, la plupart des espaces virtuels ressemblent plus  l'intrieur d'un jeu vido qu' la vraie vie.

Le concept de mtavers devient rapidement un mot  la mode dans le domaine de la technologie et des affaires. 




*Les magasins pour attiser la curiosit, mais aussi pour proposer l'exprience*

Meta a discut de l'ouverture de magasins qui finiront par s'tendre dans le monde entier, ont dclar des personnes connaissant le projet et les documents de l'entreprise consults par le New York Times. Les magasins seraient utiliss pour prsenter aux gens les appareils fabriqus par la division Reality Labs de la socit, tels que les casques de ralit virtuelle et, ventuellement, les lunettes de ralit augmente, ont-ils dclar.

Ces appareils sont des passerelles vers le mtavers puisqu'ils aideraient  montrer aux gens que la ralit virtuelle et la ralit augmente peuvent tre amusantes et intressantes. L'objectif des magasins est de rendre le monde  plus ouvert et connect , selon les documents de l'entreprise consults par le Times. Ils sont galement destins  susciter des motions telles que  la curiosit, la proximit .

Les discussions sur les magasins physiques ont prcd de plusieurs mois le changement de marque de Facebook, un travail srieux sur l'initiative ayant commenc l'anne dernire, ont dclar les sources du Times. Et le projet, qui est toujours en dveloppement, pourrait ne pas se poursuivre. 

Zuckerberg a parl du mtavers alors que son entreprise est aux prises avec des dfis rglementaires et socitaux. Frances Haugen, une ancienne employe devenue dnonciatrice, a accumul des milliers de pages de documents internes et les a rcemment partages avec les lgislateurs et les mdias. Elle a dclar que Facebook ne faisait pas assez pour protger la socit des dommages que Facebook cause. Ses divulgations ont attir l'attention des lgislateurs et des rgulateurs, bien que l'on ne sache pas  quel point son cas est solide.

Le scepticisme  propos du mtavers abonde galement. Alors que la division Reality Labs de Meta a connu un succs modeste dans le pass avec l'Oculus Quest 2, un casque  bas prix qui tait populaire l'anne dernire, la ralit virtuelle reste un march de niche pour les amateurs et les passionns. Le matriel est souvent coteux et peut tre difficile  utiliser. Certaines personnes ont signal que les casques les curaient.

 Nous sommes, au mieux,  au moins cinq  dix ans d'un produit ou service Meta entirement toff , a dclar Tim Derdenger, professeur  la Tepper School of Business de l'Universit Carnegie Mellon. Il a dit que ce sur quoi Meta travaillait s'apparentait au jeu vido Second Life du dbut des annes 2000, le qualifiant de  deuxime coup pour lancer un service de type Second Life, mais qui, esprons-le, sera plus immersif .

Pourtant, Zuckerberg a dclar qu'il voyait le moment de construire ce qu'il pense tre le prochain changement majeur dans les plateformes informatiques depuis l're des smartphones.  l'avenir, les applications de Zuckerberg ne seraient plus soumises aux rgles dictes par Apple et Google, qui possdent les magasins d'applications qui distribuent Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp et Messenger.

Ces dernires annes, Meta avait expriment des efforts de vente au dtail physique. Il a ouvert des kiosques  pop-up  dans les aroports et un magasin phmre dans le quartier de SoHo  Manhattan pour prsenter ses produits matriels Oculus. Il avait galement un emplacement pop-up avec Macy's en 2018, dans le but d'amener plus de petites entreprises sur la plateforme.

Si les nouveaux magasins de Meta devaient voir le jour, ils proposeraient des produits tels que les appareils Portal (des gadgets de tlconfrence qui permettent aux gens de discuter en vido sur Facebook) ainsi que les casques Oculus, selon les documents de la socit. Les magasins pourraient galement inclure des lunettes connectes  commande vocale que Meta a dveloppes avec Ray-Ban, que les gens peuvent utiliser pour prendre des photos et des vidos.

Le casque Oculus Quest devrait tre renomm  Meta Quest  l'anne prochaine pour s'aligner sur la nouvelle image de marque Meta de la socit.

Les documents consults par le Times ont montr que Facebook envisageait une suite de noms possibles pour les magasins qui contenaient tous  Facebook , l'entreprise s'tant alors contente de  The Facebook Store  comme candidat principal.

Source : NYT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'ide de Facebook de lancer des kiosques pour susciter la curiosit du public et proposer l'exprience ?
 ::fleche::  Avec le mtavers, Facebook pourrait-il s'affranchir au moins partiellement des barrires imposes par d'autres grandes enseignes technologiques (comme Apple et son App Store, Google et Play Store, etc.) puisqu'il serait accessible via les casques Oculus Quest 2 dont il est propritaire ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles applications voyez-vous au mtavers ?
 ::fleche::  Plutt utile ou gadget ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook officialise le lancement de ses lunettes connectes Ray-Ban Stories et assure que vous tes au contrle de vos donnes et votre contenu
 ::fleche::  Avec Mesh for Microsoft Teams, Microsoft voudrait rendre la collaboration dans le mtavers amusante. L'entreprise voudrait apporter des espaces de travail 3D aux tltravailleurs en 2022
 ::fleche::  Contrairement  Facebook, Mta ne va pas abandonner son algorithme de reconnaissance faciale. La maison-mre de Facebook compte bien se servir de DeepFace dans son mtavers
 ::fleche::  Facebook annonce qu'il va embaucher 10 000 personnes en Europe pour l'aider  construire un  mtavers  qui imitera l'exprience d'interagir en personne grce  des techno comme l'AR et la VR
 ::fleche::  Facebook lance Horizon Workrooms, une nouvelle application de tltravail en ralit virtuelle. Les utilisateurs du casque Oculus Quest 2 pourront tenir des runions en tant que leur version avatar

----------


## Dgamax

> La plupart des personnes qui parlent de mtaverses parlent d'un monde qui sera plus attrayant que celui qui existe dj parce qu'il satisfera chaque personne, ce qui sera une complte auto-illusion. Il a dduit dans Times, que les jours  venir ne nous apprendront  vivre que dans l'illusion.
> 			
> 		
> 
> J'ai dj tellement l'impression que c'est vrai...


Oui c'est exactement ce qu'ils veulent mettre en place mais faudrait que a soit ouvert comme le web et non qu'une seule socit puisse crer son univers isol du reste.

C'est encore rcent comme technologie pour le grand public et il manque encore pas mal de chose mais l'immersion actuel est dj trs impressionnante et les futurs casques vont proposer la capture des expressions faciale et des jambes.

En tout cas pour avoir fait tester mon casque de VR  mes parents qui ne jouent pas voir mme qui n'utilise pas d'ordinateur, ils ont halluciner  quel point ils sont immerger dans ces univers virtuels juste avec un casque et des contrleurs voir mme sans contrleurs vu que certains casques arrivent  retranscrire vos mains dans ces mondes.

Ce genre d'univers virtuel/matrice pourrait tre une solution  notre surconsommation afin de rduire notre conso dans le monde rel qui a des ressources limits et continuer  surconsommer dans du virtuelle ou les ressources peuvent tre infini.

Facebook est trs agressive en tout cas avec leur casque Oculus Quest 2 qui reste trs abordable et propose une exprience sans aucun cble.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Soul va devenir la premire ville  entrer dans le mtavers.*
* quoi ressemblera la premire ville du mtavers ?*

*Le gouvernement mtropolitain de Soul a annonc lundi qu'il serait la premire grande ville  entrer dans le mtavers. Appele provisoirement "Metaverse Seoul", la ville entend crer un cosystme de communication virtuelle pour tous les domaines de son administration municipale. Le mtavers est un univers virtuel en trois dimensions, partag et vcu grce  la technologie de ralit augmente et virtuelle. Depuis la pandmie mondiale, limportance du monde virtuel a t mise en vidence, presque toutes les activits du monde rel tant obliges de passer en ligne. Bien que les marques grand public aient dj annonc leur incursion dans le monde mta, la capitale sud-corenne est le tout premier gouvernement  annoncer son nouvel avenir numrique. Le gouvernement mtropolitain de Soul a annonc que le monde virtuel permettra une interaction transparente des citoyens avec ltat. De la participation  des vnements culturels, la visite de sites touristiques  la rencontre davatars officiels pour rgler des plaintes municipales, tout sera possible en enfilant des lunettes de ralit virtuelle.*


*Le plan Seoul Vision 2030*

Le mtavers, une combinaison de mta, qui signifie au-del, et de verse, pour  universe  en anglais, fait rfrence  un monde virtuel partag en 3D dans lequel toutes les activits peuvent avoir lieu  l'aide de services de ralit augmente et virtuelle. Ces plates-formes ont gagn en popularit au cours des dernires annes alors que les gens ont dplac leurs activits en ligne, en particulier au milieu de la pandmie de Covid-19.

La capitale sud-corenne a investi 3,9 milliards de KRW (environ 2,8 millions d'euros) dans ce projet, qui s'inscrit dans le cadre du plan Seoul Vision 2030 du maire de la ville, Oh Se-hoon. Ce plan vise  faire de Soul  une ville de coexistence, un leader mondial, une ville sre et une future ville motionnelle , a dclar le maire. Si ce projet devient ralit, les habitants de Soul pourront bientt mettre leur casque de ralit virtuelle pour rencontrer des fonctionnaires de la ville pour des consultations virtuelles. Ils pourront mme assister  des vnements de masse.


*Une clbration dans une nouvelle dimension*

Lorsque la cloche traditionnelle du Beffroi de Bosingak sonnera la veille du Nouvel An 2022, cela se passera dans la vie relle, mais aussi dans le mtavers. Le gouvernement mtropolitain de Soul fournira conscutivement diverses installations et services de soutien aux entreprises, notamment le bureau du maire virtuel, le Seoul FinTech Lab, Invest Seoul et Seoul Campus Town, sur sa plate-forme mtaverse. La ville a annonc dans un communiqu qu'en 2023, le gouvernement mtropolitain de Soul ouvrira le "Metaverse 120 Centre" (nom provisoire), un centre de services publics virtuel. Les fonctionnaires avatars du mtavers offriront des consultations pratiques et un service civil, qui n'tait disponible que dans le centre de service civil de l'htel de ville de Soul.

En outre, les principales attractions touristiques de Soul, telles que la place Gwanghwamun, le palais Deoksugung et le march Namdaemun, seront prsentes dans la "zone touristique virtuelle". Quant aux ressources historiques perdues, comme la porte Donuimun (l'une des quatre portes mineures de la capitale dtruites en 1915), elles seront recres dans l'espace virtuel.  partir de 2023, les principaux festivals de Soul, comme le festival des lanternes de Soul, se drouleront galement dans le mtavers afin que tous les habitants du monde puissent en profiter.

Le gouvernement mtropolitain de Soul dveloppera galement des services pour les personnes socialement vulnrables, notamment des contenus de scurit et de commodit pour les personnes handicapes utilisant la ralit tendue.  Soul sera le pionnier d'un nouveau continent appel 'Metaverse Seoul' en combinant la demande publique et la technologie prive , a conclu Park Jong-soo, directeur gnral de la politique des villes intelligentes au gouvernement mtropolitain de Soul.

*La prochaine frontire des villes intelligentes*

Jusqu' prsent, le plan ne donne que peu de dtails sur les appareils que les citoyens utiliseront pour accder  la plate-forme Metaverse, mais les responsables de la ville soulignent que l'objectif est d'largir l'accs aux services publics de la ville, indpendamment de la gographie ou des handicaps. Mais les quipements spcialiss pourraient constituer un obstacle pour de nombreuses personnes. Les casques de ralit virtuelle se vendent encore entre 300 et 600 dollars, et ne sont pas aussi largement accessibles que les smartphones et les ordinateurs.

Dans le cadre du mouvement des "villes intelligentes", les municipalits utilisent la technologie numrique et les donnes en temps rel pour optimiser leur fonctionnement. Le mtavers pourrait en tre la prochaine volution. Bien que les dtails du fonctionnement du metavers soient encore flous, mme pour les entreprises qui tentent de le construire, il s'agit d'une prochaine tape naturelle pour Soul.

Source : Seoul Metropolitan Government

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Pour attirer l'attention sur son mtavers, Facebook aurait envisag l'ouverture de magasins physiques, qui permettraient aux clients d'en faire l'exprience et d'acheter du matriel, selon un rapport

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers de Zuckerberg va porter atteinte  la vie prive des travailleurs et pourrait obliger davantage de personnes  communiquer davantage de donnes, d'aprs la lanceuse d'alerte Frances Haugen

 ::fleche::  Le mtaverse de Facebook pourrait tre toxique pour la socit humaine, ce qui reflte l'inquitude que suscite la scurit de l'intelligence artificielle, selon Eric Schmidt, l'ex-PDG de Google

 ::fleche::  Facebook envisagerait de changer de nom ds la semaine prochaine, pour reflter son accent sur la construction du mtavers

----------


## AoCannaille

Avec un systme comme a on facilite l'accs aux handicaps moteurs (encore que, la VR si on ne peut pas bouger, a n'a pas de plus value par rapport  un Jeux vido classique...) et on dgrade la qualit daccueil des sourds et des malvoyants.
Oui, parce que le but va vite tre de fermer des centres d'accueils, probablement les excentrer galement, rendant laccs difficiles aux pauvres non quips qui devront prendre un demi journe pour se rendre au seul bureau physique  50km  la ronde.

De plus, si le chat en ligne  t remplac par des "IA" qui piochent avec maladresse leurs rponses dans les FAC, combien de temps faudra-t-il avant de se retrouver devant un PNJ en 3D avec la mme qualit (mdiocre) de service, et plus de bureaux physiques?

L'enfer administratif passe de la 2D  la 3D quelle rvolution...

----------


## gretro

Suis-je le seul qui roule des yeux  chaque fois que je lis ou que j'entends le mot mtavers? a vient de se produire l...

----------


## JackIsJack

Le prrequis du metavers est la reconnaissance des motions du visage (99.99 % fiable) compatible avec le port d'un casque de VR confortable, puissant et conomique. Ca restera un rve donc.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Le changement de marque de Facebook en Meta semble avoir eu des rpercussions ngatives plutt que positives sur sa rputation, indique une rcente tude de Harris Poll*

*Des informations rcentes publies par Harris Poll, une firme qui apprhende les aspects motionnels et les dtails que les clients partagent avec des noms particuliers, laissent entendre que le changement de nom de la marque Facebook en Meta ne russit pas beaucoup.*

Le 28 octobre dernier, lors du sommet virtuel de l'entreprise, le PDG Mark Zuckerberg n'a pas seulement fait part de sa mission et de ses objectifs concernant le mtaverse, mais il a galement profit de l'occasion pour dvoiler son nouveau nom de marque, Meta.

Alors que l'entreprise tait dj en proie  des controverses. Il y a quelques mois, le Journal de Wall Street a commenc  diffuser les documents divulgus par le dnonciateur de l'entreprise.

Selon cette rvlation, la fiabilit de Meta a commenc  chuter rapidement de seize pour cent aprs la diffusion par le Wall Street Journal du document Facebook bas sur la srie de rvlations varies d'une ex-employe, la dnonciatrice, Frances Haugen, et s'est effondre  5,8 % le mois dernier, la semaine o elle a prsent son tmoignage devant le Snat.

Cependant, l'entreprise a survcu et a regagn la confiance de ses clients, ce qui lui a permis d'atteindre 11 %  la fin du mois d'octobre. Alors que la dclaration de changement de marque l'a ramen  6,2 %, selon les conclusions de The Harris Brand notes par FastCo.


Meta a soulign que son rebranding est formul pour la rtablir en tant que marque mtaverse. Le terme "mtaverse" est une expression emprunte  la science-fiction qui dsigne une dition de l'internet dans laquelle on pntre  l'aide de casques de Ralit Virtuelle et de Ralit Augmente.

Cependant, Mark Zuckerberg a dj dmenti que le changement de marque n'a rien  voir avec la rcente controverse de l'entreprise, lie  la fuite de documents.

Les professionnels de l'image de marque ont laiss entendre que la transformation du nom ne semblait pas suffisante pour prserver le statut de la plateforme, et que l'entreprise devrait faire un travail crucial pour regagner la confiance de ses clients.

Source : Harris Poll

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette tude ? la trouvez-vous pertinente ?
 ::fleche::   votre avis, pour quelles raisons les utilisateurs ont-ils refait confiance  Facebook ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook s'est rebaptis Meta le mois dernier, mais une socit de PC dj appele Meta a quelque chose  dire  ce sujet, elle refuse de cder le nom pour moins de 20 millions de dollars

 ::fleche::  Contrairement  Facebook, Mta ne va pas abandonner son algorithme de reconnaissance faciale, la maison-mre de Facebook compte bien se servir de DeepFace dans son mtavers

 ::fleche::  Le mtaverse de Facebook pourrait tre toxique pour la socit humaine, ce qui reflte l'inquitude que suscite la scurit de l'intelligence artificielle, selon Eric Schmidt, l'ex-PDG de Google

 ::fleche::  Pour attirer l'attention sur son mtavers, Facebook aurait envisag l'ouverture de magasins physiques, qui permettraient aux clients d'en faire l'exprience et d'acheter du matriel, selon un rapport

 ::fleche::  Un ancien investisseur de Facebook rclame des poursuites pnales et la prison pour les dirigeants de Facebook, alors que le monde de la technologie entre en rvolte ouverte contre les mdias sociaux

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Meta, anciennement connu sous le nom de Facebook, et Microsoft lancent Meta Workplace, un partenariat visant  intgrer l'accs et l'engagement pour le lieu de travail et les quipes*

*Les utilisateurs de l'espace de travail de Facebook - dsormais connu sous le nom de Meta workplace - pourront commenter et ragir  ce qui sera publi dans Teams de Microsoft, tandis que les utilisateurs de Microsoft pourront faire de mme chez Facebook.*

Le responsable de Meta workplace, Ujjwal Singh, a rapport  CNBC que Vodafone Group et Accenture ont approch la socit de cette dernire application pour une intgration.

Bien que ce partenariat doive profiter aux deux gants technologiques, Microsoft se targue d'avoir une base d'utilisateurs plus importante pour les deux produits. Les deux entreprises ont des publics cibles diffrents. Le workplace de Meta, qui a t lanc en octobre 2016, est un rseau tendu qui s'efforce d'imiter les applications grand public de l'entreprise, alors que Microsoft fait la promotion de la vidoconfrence.

Des applications comme OneDrive, la suite Microsoft 365 et SharePoint sont dj intgres par Workplace. Il est intressant de noter que Microsoft propose galement ses concurrents dans son workplace. Cette socit est connue sous le nom de Yammer et fonctionne de manire semblable  Facebook.

Le responsable de la collaboration 365 de Microsoft, Jeff Teper, a dclar  _The Verge_ qu'il a appris par cur qu'il y aura plusieurs outils de communication permanents dans ce monde. Jeff pense que l'intgration incombe aux vendeurs responsables qui passent d'un outil  l'autre.


Pendant la pandmie, la croissance de Microsoft Teams est monte en flche.  la fin de l'anne dernire, le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens (DAU) a dpass les 145 millions, alors que Microsoft l'a fix  6,8 milliards de dollars la mme anne. Workplace de Meta ne fait pas exception  la rgle : 7 millions d'abonns payants ont t dclars en mai de cette anne. 

Au dernier trimestre, l'entreprise a engrang 734 millions de dollars de revenus, soit 2,5 % de ses revenus totaux. Fin 2016, lorsque Facebook a lanc Workspace, les deux entreprises taient considres comme des rivaux de poids.

Pendant la pandmie, la croissance de Microsoft Teams est monte en flche.  la fin de l'anne dernire, le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens (DAU) a dpass les 145 millions, alors que Microsoft l'a fix  6,8 milliards de dollars la mme anne. Workplace de Meta ne fait pas exception  la rgle : 7 millions d'abonns payants ont t dclars en mai de cette anne. Au dernier trimestre, l'entreprise a engrang 734 millions de dollars de revenus, soit 2,5 % de ses revenus totaux. Fin 2016, lorsque Facebook a lanc Workspace, les deux entreprises taient considres comme des rivaux de poids.

Workspace affirme que ses concurrents ont dj test l'intgration, notamment de grandes entreprises comme Vodafone, Flight Centre Travel Group et Lockton. Flight center travel group utilise le workplace pour la collaboration inter-entreprises. L'entreprise permet galement aux travailleurs d'accder instantanment aux informations requises.

Maintenant disponible en tlchargement, l'intgration est accompagne d'une mise  jour gratuite. Nanmoins, pour le streaming et la diffusion de Teams vers Workplace, les clients devront encore attendre jusqu' fin 2022.

Au cours des 18 derniers mois, la technologie de collaboration est devenue de plus en plus populaire dans le cadre du travail et de l'ducation, et c'est dans ce domaine que les deux partenaires rivalisent avec Google, Slack et Zoom. 




Source : Microsoft 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur ce partenariat entre Microsoft et Meta ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La plus grande fdration syndicale amricaine exige que Mark Zuckerberg s'excuse pour une fonction de Workplace, qui permettrait aux employeurs de censurer les mots comme "syndiquer" dans les chats

 ::fleche::  Le mtaverse de Facebook pourrait tre toxique pour la socit humaine, ce qui reflte l'inquitude que suscite la scurit de l'intelligence artificielle, selon Eric Schmidt, l'ex-PDG de Google

 ::fleche::  Facebook lance Horizon Workrooms, une nouvelle application de tltravail en ralit virtuelle, les utilisateurs du casque Oculus Quest 2 pourront tenir des runions en tant que leur version avatar

 ::fleche::  Soul va devenir la premire ville  entrer dans le mtavers.  quoi ressemblera la premire ville du mtavers ?

----------


## Aiekick

deja qu'on a pas confiance dans le cloud, pour la securite des donnes, ils pensent vraiment qu'on va avoir confiance en du travail collaboratif dans un metavers ?

faut vraiment etre americains pour pensez que les entrepises vont etre confiantes...et l'espionnage americians va vers vers ses beaux jours..

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Soul va devenir la premire ville  entrer dans le mtavers.  quoi ressemblera la premire ville du mtavers ?
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


1) L'Asie (en particulier la Core du Sud et le Japon, dans une moindre mesure Taiwan) sont en avance technologiquement sur l'Europe et l'Amerique du Nord. 

2) L'univers virtuel faon jeux vidos est plutt vu comme "ludique" la bas. Aucun doute que cela facilitera la vie des utilisateurs ou certains publiques  mobilits rduites (une faon dmatrialise dinteragir avec l'administration communale par exemple).

3) tendre un festival dans le monde numrique en sus du monde rel.

=== 

Pour l'Europe je ne vois pas vraiment de besoin dans l'immdiat ... Ou alors des services penss par et pour une lite .

----------


## sergio_is_back

Franchement qui va partager des documents professionnels et confidentiels avec Facebook ?

Des fous tout simplement !

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Franchement qui va partager des documents professionnels et confidentiels avec Facebook ?
> 
> Des fous tout simplement !


Les "guichets dmat" peuvent servir  de l'informel pour un publique ne pouvant se dplacer (porteur de handicape ou alors personne age chez qui on va avec les lunettes 3 D).

Aprs on tombe dans le jouet ... et le consumrisme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Le changement de marque de Facebook en Meta semble avoir eu des rpercussions ngatives plutt que positives sur sa rputation indique une rcente tude de Harris Poll
> 
> Que pensez-vous de cette tude ?


La socit Facebook a trop de casseroles  son actif ... Un changement de nom de la Holding , n'y change rien ... Facebook reste Facebook au sens socit comme service et ou bien mercantile.




> la trouvez-vous pertinente ?


Oui plutt




> votre avis, pour quelles raisons les utilisateurs ont-ils refait confiance  Facebook ?


A mon sens, j'ai du mal  y voir de "la confiance utilisateur". Je dirais plutt "faire avec" , car il y a assez peu d'alternative  Facebook ... Le bon vieux forum ? blog ? sms ? msn ?  ::aie:: 




> Meta, anciennement connu sous le nom de Facebook, et Microsoft lancent Meta Workplace, un partenariat visant  intgrer l'accs et l'engagement pour le lieu de travail et les quipes
> 
> Les utilisateurs de l'espace de travail de Facebook - dsormais connu sous le nom de Meta workplace - pourront commenter et ragir  ce qui sera publi dans Teams de Microsoft, tandis que les utilisateurs de Microsoft pourront faire de mme chez Facebook.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Les "mammouth" informatiques se soutiennent mutuellement. 




> Quel est votre avis sur ce partenariat entre Microsoft et Meta ?


Il y a de l'argent  se faire tout simplement ...

----------


## pcouas

META veux dire MATRIX en fait ! 
Cela me fait de plus en plus penser au film surtout si on y ajoute des IA dont certains pensent que l'on va en perdre le contrle

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Son identifiant sur Instagram tait @metaverse aprs le changement de nom de Facebook en Meta, le compte vieux de dix ans a t bloqu* 
*emportant tout son travail avec lui*

*Le mois dernier, Thea-Mai Baumann, une utilisatrice d'Instagram portant le pseudonyme @metaverse s'est retrouve prive de son compte, qui prsentait une dcennie de sa vie et de son travail, aprs que la socit mre Facebook a chang sa dnomination sociale en Meta. En effet, le 28 octobre, Facebook, qui possde Instagram, a conserv le nom de la plateforme de mdias sociaux Facebook, mais a chang sa dnomination sociale pour Meta, afin de reflter le monde virtuel que le gant technologique considre comme l'avenir de l'internet.*


Thea-Mai Baumann postait sur Instagram en utilisant l'identifiant @metaverse depuis prs de dix ans lorsque son compte a t dsactiv le 2 novembre.  Votre compte a t bloqu pour avoir prtendu tre quelqu'un d'autre , lui a signal l'application. Baumann n'tait pas exactement sre de ce qui s'tait pass, mais le positionnement dans le temps tait curieux. Le blocage du compte est intervenu quelques jours seulement aprs que Facebook eut annonc son nouveau nom, Meta. Le PDG Mark Zuckerberg a dclar que ce nom refltait la nouvelle orientation de l'entreprise vers sa vision du mtavers, un monde virtuel destin  faciliter le commerce, la communication et bien plus encore. L'identifiant @metaverse de Baumann est soudain devenu une denre trs prise.

 Ce compte reprsente une dcennie de ma vie et de mon travail. Je ne voulais pas que ma contribution au metaverse soit efface d'internet. Cela arrive aux femmes dans la tech, aux femmes de couleur dans la tech, tout le temps , a dclar Baumann qui est d'origine vietnamienne.

Baumann a ouvert son compte Instagram en 2012 pour documenter sa vie d'tudiante en arts  Brisbane et l'entreprise de ralit augmente qu'elle a ensuite cre, appele Metaverse Makeovers. Selon son site web, dcrivant des "appcessoires" portables, l'offre Metaverse Nails de la socit  est le seul produit au monde qui vous permet de parer votre moi numrique et physique avec des hologrammes personnalisables. C'est de la technologie glamour  porter .

Lorsque Baumann a lanc Metaverse Makeovers, elle s'est empare du handle Instagram @metaverse pour prsenter son art et sa technologie. L'Australienne avait cr une application qui affichait des hologrammes virtuels sur les modles d'ongles de son entreprise. Elle envisageait de fabriquer une ligne entire de vtements et d'accessoires qui seraient augments virtuellement. Aprs cinq ans, les financements se sont taris et elle a commenc  utiliser son compte Instagram pour promouvoir ses autres travaux. Le compte @metaverse de Baumann est pass relativement inaperu au fil des ans, attirant moins de 1 000 followers. Puis Facebook a chang de nom. 

*Thea-Mai Baumann dans son studio dans la banlieue de Sydney.*

Le 28 octobre, Zuckerberg a annonc ce changement lors de son discours d'ouverture de Connect 2021, en dclarant que le nom de Facebook  n'englobe tout simplement pas tout ce que nous faisons . Zuckerberg vendait son ide de mtavers depuis des mois, dclarant dans une interview l't dernier que  le mtavers est une vision qui s'tend  de nombreuses entreprises toute l'industrie Ce n'est certainement pas quelque chose qu'une seule entreprise va construire , a-t-il dit. Baumann, avec ses annes d'exprience  la tte d'une entreprise base sur le concept et portant son nom, serait apparemment un partenaire idal dans cette entreprise.

On ne sait pas si Meta/Facebook a quelque chose  voir avec la perte d'accs  son compte par Baumann. Baumann a tent de vrifier son identit auprs d'Instagram, mais elle n'a pas reu de rponse pendant des semaines. Elle a essay de travailler avec un avocat spcialis dans la proprit intellectuelle pour voir quels droits elle avait pour rcuprer son compte, mais elle ne pouvait pas se payer leurs services.

Mais ds qu'un journaliste a eu vent de l'histoire, les choses ont chang. Le 4 dcembre, deux jours aprs qu'un journaliste du New York Times a contact Meta au sujet du compte, Baumann a soudainement retrouv l'accs  @metaverse.  Ce compte avait t supprim  tort pour usurpation d'identit, et nous l'avons maintenant rtabli. Nous sommes dsols que cela se soit produit , a dclar Stephanie Otway, porte-parole de la socit Meta. 

L'exprience de Baumann pourrait avoir un effet dissuasif sur la volont des entreprises et des individus de participer aux mdias sociaux par crainte de voir leur identit en ligne saisie arbitrairement.  Facebook a essentiellement une discrtion sans entrave pour s'approprier les noms d'utilisateur Instagram des gens. Il peut y avoir de bonnes raisons pour cela, par exemple, s'ils sont offensants ou s'ils usurpent l'identit de quelqu'un d'une manire qui prte  confusion. Mais l'exemple de @metaverse met en vidence l'ampleur de ce pouvoir. Les utilisateurs n'ont essentiellement aucun droit , a dclar Rebecca Giblin, directrice de l'Institut de recherche sur la proprit intellectuelle d'Australie  l'Universit de Melbourne. 

Bien qu'elle ait rcupr son compte, Thea-Mai Baumann reste proccupe par l'avenir du mtavers, un monde virtuel encore trs hypothtique auquel on accde grce  des technologies spciales de ralit virtuelle et de ralit augmente.  Parce que je travaille dans l'espace des mtavers depuis si longtemps, 10 ans, je me sens simplement inquite .

Source : New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos de Rebecca Giblin qui dit  Facebook a essentiellement une discrtion sans entrave pour s'approprier les noms d'utilisateur Instagram des gens Les utilisateurs n'ont essentiellement aucun droit  ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook s'est rebaptis Meta le mois dernier, mais une socit de PC dj appele Meta a quelque chose  dire  ce sujet, elle refuse de cder le nom pour moins de 20 millions de dollars

 ::fleche::  Facebook, devenu Meta, vient d'tre frapp par son premier procs important depuis qu'une dnonciatrice a rvl une foule de documents internes, les plaignants rclament 100 milliards de dollars

 ::fleche::  Le changement de marque de Facebook en Meta semble avoir eu des rpercussions ngatives plutt que positives sur sa rputation, indique une rcente tude de Harris Poll

----------


## rbolan

En effet, placer "une dcennie de sa vie et de son travail" sur ce genre de plateforme, c'est aussi prendre le risque de tout perdre sur un brusque changement de fonctionnement de la plateforme. Fonctionne aussi avec Youtube : Tu as la visibilit, mais pas la maitrise de ce que tu y fait.

----------


## BleAcheD

> Ce compte reprsente une dcennie de ma vie et de mon travail. Je ne voulais pas que ma contribution au metaverse soit efface d'internet. Cela arrive aux femmes dans la tech, aux femmes de couleur dans la tech, tout le temps, a dclar Baumann qui est d'origine vietnamienne.


Il n'y aucun rapport la, peut importe le genre ou l'origine de la personne, Facebook aurait fait exactement la mme chose  ::roll::

----------


## calvaire

la bonne dmarche aurait t de contacter la personne et de trouver un arrangement.

par exemple: tu change de nom et en change on te mets en avant jusqu ce que tu retrouve ta popularit actuel et plus histoire de te ddommager.
ou alors tu change de nom et on te donne X$ pour te ddommager.

----------


## valaendra

> la bonne dmarche aurait t de contacter la personne et de trouver un arrangement.
> 
> par exemple: tu change de nom et en change on te mets en avant jusqu ce que tu retrouve ta popularit actuel et plus histoire de te ddommager.
> ou alors tu change de nom et on te donne X$ pour te ddommager.


Ou alors "t'as pas de sauvegarde ? c'est balot"  ::D:

----------


## TotoParis

> la bonne dmarche aurait t de contacter la personne et de trouver un arrangement.
> 
> par exemple: tu change de nom et en change on te mets en avant jusqu ce que tu retrouve ta popularit actuel et plus histoire de te ddommager.
> ou alors tu change de nom et on te donne X$ pour te ddommager.


Mais vous rvez tout veill ou quoi d'autre ?
Vous demandez  cette entreprise d'avoir un comportement civilis et de respecter le Droit ?
"Ce compte avait t supprim  tort pour usurpation d'identit, et nous l'avons maintenant rtabli. Nous sommes dsols que cela se soit produit"...
AHAHAHAH ! Cette entreprise ne ragit que par la crainte d'tre montre du doigt pour ses exactions envers ses abonns.

----------


## Mister Nono

Je comprends donc pourquoi je n'utilise pas Face de bouc...  ::aie::

----------


## calvaire

> Mais vous rvez tout veill ou quoi d'autre ?
> Vous demandez  cette entreprise d'avoir un comportement civilis et de respecter le Droit ?
> "Ce compte avait t supprim  tort pour usurpation d'identit, et nous l'avons maintenant rtabli. Nous sommes dsols que cela se soit produit"...
> AHAHAHAH ! Cette entreprise ne ragit que par la crainte d'tre montre du doigt pour ses exactions envers ses abonns.


J'ai ce genre de comportement avec mes clients.
Pour moi c'est mme pas tre civilis mais cest juste tre professionnel. Quand on a une mauvaise nouvelle, on avertie les clients et on voit avec eux.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Le projet d'conomie du Mtaverse devrait atteindre 42 milliards de dollars d'ici 2026, selon Strategy Analytics, et 872,35 milliards de dollars en 2028, selon Reports and Data*

*Selon Strategy Analytics, les transactions mondiales pour le mtaverse devraient dpasser 42 milliards de dollars en 2026, Meta cherchant  dvelopper et  construire la prochaine grande sensation de Ralit Augmente (RA)/Ralit Virtuelle (RV). Un autre rapport de "Reports and Data" prvoit que la taille du march mondial du mtaverse pourrait atteindre 872,35 milliards de dollars en 2028.*

Le mtaverse est en passe de devenir l'un des projets de mdias sociaux les plus mdiatiss de tous les temps, notamment parce que les projets de mdias sociaux ne sont pas trs gourmands en termes d'auto-publicit et d'interviews. Cependant, il y a toujours eu beaucoup de promotion en cours, la plupart d'entre elles tant axes sur l'ampleur et la porte du projet. L'entreprise anciennement connue sous le nom de Facebook, Meta, a fait le tour de toutes les plates-formes, en ligne et dans la vie relle, pour tenter de faire comprendre  quel point le mtaverse est une ide grandiose. Un grand monde en ligne vhicul par la RV, o les utilisateurs peuvent se rencontrer, explorer un surmonde, jouer ensemble et vivre toutes les expriences que les contraintes de la vie relle, telles que l'argent et la distance, ne permettent pas aux utilisateurs.

Cela doit sembler tre une ide incroyablement nouvelle pour quiconque n'a jamais entendu parler de casques de RV, de salons de discussion de RV ou mme de MMORPG (Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Games). Toutefois, ce ne sont pas seulement les ides qui feront le mtaverse, mais aussi l'chelle  laquelle elles seront excutes.


Meta a rcemment dclar qu'elle s'tait engage  dpenser plus de 10 milliards de dollars US pour donner vie au Metaverse, ce qui, je suis prt  le parier, reprsente beaucoup plus que ce qui a t attribu  n'importe quelle exprience de RV. Avec autant d'argent et une plate-forme en ligne qui vise  accueillir des millions de personnes, cette nouvelle entreprise se prpare  tre un vritable spectacle. Elle met dj  l'preuve la technologie actuellement accessible, Intel dclarant que le mtaverse exigera une efficacit de calcul mille fois suprieure  celle de l'ordinateur moyen actuel.

Sources : Strategy Analytics, Reports and Data

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le mtaverse et les transactions mondiales engendres ?
 ::fleche::  Personnellement, y voyez-vous une opportunit d'investissement ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Ralit virtuelle : les chercheurs ont invent une peau portable qui vous permet de toucher des objets dans la ralit virtuelle, et d'tre touch aussi

 ::fleche::  Une parcelle d'immobilier virtuel dans le monde en ligne Decentraland se vend pour la somme record de 2,4 millions de dollars en cryptomonnaies, ont annonc l'investisseur Tokens.com et Decentraland

 ::fleche::  Son identifiant sur Instagram tait @metaverse aprs le changement de nom de Facebook en Meta, le compte vieux de dix ans a t bloqu, emportant tout son travail avec lui

 ::fleche::  Le mtaverse de Facebook pourrait tre toxique pour la socit humaine, ce qui reflte l'inquitude que suscite la scurit de l'intelligence artificielle, selon Eric Schmidt, l'ex-PDG de Google

----------


## Bigb

Pour avoir vcu l'explosion de la bulle dans les annes 2000, on est en plein de dans :
NFT, Meta, ... Je n'y crois pas une seconde ! 

Dans quelques annes on comptera les cadavres dans le cimetire des technos, c'est tellement grotesque !

----------


## JackIsJack

J'ai une thorie selon laquelle toutes les annonces de succs avant l'heure mnent  des flops ou pseudo-flops. Ce qui prcde le grand succs, c'est le petit succs, et ses acteurs sont souvent plus occup  le faire grandir plutt que d'en faire des vagues.

----------


## epsilon68

on va voir fleurir tout plein d'tudes qui vont aller dans ce sens, pour crer le march qui n'existe pas encore. Le problme c'est que c'est que du pipeau ...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Frances Haugen, l'ancienne employe de Facebook devenue lanceuse d'alerte, craint le plan de Meta pour le mtavers*
*suite aux difficults qu'prouve Facebook  modrer le contenu sur sa plateforme * 

Durant l'dition 2021 de la Facebook Connect, Mark Zuckerberg a annonc le changement de nom de la structure qui est devenu Meta :  Notre marque tait trop lie  un seul de nos services et ne refltait pas tout ce que nous faisons , a expliqu le PDG du groupe.  Ce nouveau nom marque notre nouvel objectif : aider  donner vie au mtavers. 

Le projet, en dveloppement dans le dpartement Facebook Reality Labs (qui s'occupe des technologies de ralit augmente, virtuelle et mixte), compte actuellement 10 000 salaris aux tats-Unis. Facebook a annonc le recrutement dans les cinq prochaines annes de 10 000 ingnieurs et dveloppeurs supplmentaires en Europe. Un projet pour lequel Facebook a rserv 10 milliards de dollars rien que pour 2021, une addition qui sera donc plus sale les annes  venir.

Lors du discours douverture de Facebook Connect, Mark Zuckerberg et dautres cadres de l'entreprise ont parl d'Horizon, le nom que donne lentreprise au mtavers quelle est en train de crer.

Selon eux, Horizon va rvolutionner notre quotidien, du travail au divertissement, en passant par le sport. Aussi, plusieurs usages du mtavers ont t montrs, comme pouvoir jouer  des jeux, se retrouver entre amis, assister  des vnements virtuels, faire du sport, ou mme travailler.

 On utilisera srement des avatars hyper ralistes pour le monde du travail, mais aussi d'autres plus cartoons voire totalement fantaisistes pour d'autres activits , a not le PDG.  Les avatars deviendront aussi communs que les photos de profil aujourd'hui, mais ils produiront des interactions beaucoup plus riches grce aux expressions faciales et au langage du corps . Les utilisateurs pourront galement habiller leurs avatars grce  des objets virtuels qu'ils pourraient acqurir.


*Les craintes de Frances Haugen*

Une ancienne employe devenue dnonciatrice, Frances Haugen, a exprim des inquitudes. Les luttes notoires de l'entreprise pour modrer le contenu sur sa plateforme de mdias sociaux augurent mal de la capacit de Meta  contrler ce qui est publi dans le monde virtuel, a estim Haugen, l'ancien chef de produit Facebook qui a dclar aux lgislateurs en octobre que Facebook privilgiait le profit  la scurit des utilisateurs et programme ses algorithmes pour promouvoir un contenu qui divise.

 Ce sont exactement les mmes problmes que vous allez voir en VR , a estim Haugen, ajoutant :  Facebook n'a pas rellement pris en compte la scurit lors de la conception .

Haugen a dclar que les plateformes comme TikTok, o une petite partie du contenu gnre la plupart des vues, sont plus faciles  modrer par rapport au modle plus distribu de Facebook. Dans les espaces virtuels o Meta parie gros, la modration du contenu, la suppression de la dsinformation et le suivi des contrevenants seront un dfi, car les interactions ne sont pas enregistres.

 Vous ne savez pas qui est la personne qui vous a dit ce commentaire horrible , a dclar Haugen, tout en notant qu'il existe des solutions technologiques qui pourraient protger les personnes dans le mtavers, telles que l'activit de journalisation.  Vous pourriez garder les 20 dernires minutes tout le temps, au moins en audio  a-t-elle dclar.  Ce n'est pas tant que a, mais cela montre qu'ils n'ont pas de scurit par conception parce que c'est une fonctionnalit facile  avoir .

Les experts estiment que la vision de Zuckerberg d'un cosystme virtuel ouvert pourrait coter entre 800 milliards de dollars et mille milliards de dollars, et ncessiter la participation des plus grands rivaux de l'entreprise, notamment Microsoft, Google, Apple et d'autres.

 cette fin, Meta s'est efforc de montrer qu'il envisage de travailler avec d'autres parties prenantes pour dvelopper le mtavers. En septembre, la socit a dclar que la construction des rseaux interconnects prendrait jusqu' 15 ans et a promis de collaborer avec les gouvernements et les chercheurs universitaires sur des questions clefs. Elle a lanc un programme de recherche de 50 millions de dollars sur deux ans pour travailler avec des groupes de dfense des droits civiques et des organisations  but non lucratif  pour dterminer comment construire ces technologies de manire responsable .

Le mois dernier, la socit a galement annonc un partenariat avec le Digital Wellness Lab du Boston Children's Hospital pour dvelopper un programme d'alphabtisation numrique pour les jeunes pour le mtavers.

Haugen n'est pas rassur par l'engagement de Meta  collaborer. Elle a dclar que donner la priorit  la construction d'un monde de ralit virtuelle suggre que Zuckerberg se  dissocie  des dfis actuels de l'entreprise, et elle a exhort les lgislateurs  faire pression sur Facebook pour qu'il modifie ses algorithmes et ses pratiques de recommandation de contenu.

Elle a suggr que les lgislateurs et les rgulateurs prennent en compte les risques que les parents, les groupes communautaires et les militants attribuent aux algorithmes de Facebook et  associent l'valuation de ses risques par l'entreprise  l'valuation de la communaut .

 Facebook devrait avoir  articuler ce qu'il va faire pour remdier  chaque mal, car tant que Facebook fonctionnera dans le noir, ils n'en feront assez sur aucun de ces problmes , a-t-elle dclar.

Lors d'une audience au Snat plus tt ce mois-ci, le PDG d'Instagram, proprit de Meta, Adam Mosseri, a promis la transparence concernant l'utilisation des algorithmes et des modles de classement.

 Je peux m'engager aujourd'hui  fournir un accs significatif aux donnes afin que des chercheurs tiers puissent concevoir leurs propres tudes et tirer leurs conclusions sur les effets du bien-tre sur les jeunes , a-t-il dclar.  Et sur le classement, je peux m'engager  faire tout ce que je peux pour expliquer comment fonctionne le classement et  trouver d'autres moyens pour nous d'tre transparents sur les algorithmes .

Meta a dfendu ses efforts pour amliorer les pratiques de modration de contenu de Facebook. La socit note qu'elle publie un rapport sur l'application du contenu tous les trimestres et qu'elle est en passe de dpenser plus de 5 milliards de dollars pour les problmes de scurit cette anne. Meta a galement dclar qu'il travaillait avec des chercheurs universitaires indpendants pour examiner le rle jou par Facebook lors des lections de 2020.

 Chaque jour, nos quipes doivent quilibrer la protection de la capacit de milliards de personnes  s'exprimer avec la ncessit de protger notre plateforme , a dclar le porte-parole de Meta, Nkechi Nneji.  Bien qu'il y ait encore du travail  faire, nous continuons de progresser grce  ces investissements , a-t-elle ajout.

Pourtant, Haugen, qui a travaill sur des algorithmes pendant son sjour chez Facebook, a dclar que les modles de classement et les dfis qui leur sont associs ne disparatront pas de sitt.

 Le problme fondamental de notre poque est de savoir si nous voulons tre gouverns par des algorithmes ou voulons nous tre gouverns par des personnes , a-t-elle dclar.

Meta a fait valoir que les algorithmes rendent l'exprience des mdias sociaux plus significative pour les utilisateurs. La socit affirme que sa technologie de recommandation est conue pour augmenter les sessions positives et rapprocher la famille et les amis.

Nick Clegg, vice-prsident des affaires mondiales de Meta, a crit un essai intitul _You and the Algorithm : It Takes Two to Tango_ plus tt cette anne, dans lequel il dcrivait le classement du contenu comme un  partenariat dynamique entre les personnes et les algorithmes .

 Le "monde" personnalis de votre fil d'actualits est fortement faonn par vos choix et vos actions. Il est principalement compos de contenu provenant des amis et de la famille auxquels vous choisissez de vous connecter sur la plateforme, des pages que vous choisissez de suivre et des groupes que vous choisissez de joindre , a crit Clegg.  Le classement est alors le processus d'utilisation d'algorithmes pour ordonner ce contenu .

Sources : interview Frances Haugen, Nick Clegg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du point de vue de Frances Haugen ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook encourage les discours de haine pour gagner de l'argent, selon une lanceuse d'alerte, qui a publi des informations qu'elle a pu glaner durant son passage au sein de l'entreprise
 ::fleche::  La dnonciatrice de Facebook demande au Snat de tenir les rseaux sociaux pour responsables de leurs algorithmes en modifiant l'article 230 de la Communications Decency Act
 ::fleche::  La lanceuse d'alerte de Facebook estime que la socit fait trop peu pour protger les utilisateurs, la plupart des gens sont d'accord et estiment qu'une action du Congrs est ncessaire

----------


## Jules34

> on va voir fleurir tout plein d'tudes qui vont aller dans ce sens, pour crer le march qui n'existe pas encore. Le problme c'est que c'est que du pipeau...


On vit quand mme une drle d'poque, la plante brle et un type envoie 2000 satellite dans l'espace pour envoyer de l'internet partout, on fait un foin de la gestion des ressources, de l'nergie, et Zuckerberg sort le plan du sicle de son chapeau, probablement conscient que mourir en tant l'homme le plus riche du monde n'est pas trs utile et qu'il serait plus "sage" de nous faire ce "cadeau" avant de partir en retraite.

La seule chose que l'on devine de Meta c'est que ce sera Facebook en pire et le paradis du monde marchand, ils ne pensent pas scurit ou protection de la sant mentale des utilisateurs mais comment transformer ce truc en supermarch gant, pour le reste c'est juste une succession de chiffre faramineux : tant de puissance en plus, tant d'investissement, tant de partenariat de recherche ( croire que les cow boy de la tech amricaine ont plus de pouvoir que les tats)... pour du vent, pour quelque chose qui ne servira pas le genre humain et ne touchera que les populations riches de la plante, pour les rendres encore plus dbiles, autocentre et insensible au monde qui les entoure. Quelle avance fantastique.

J'en ai marre que des gens sans mandat lectoral puissent  ce point donner des directions au monde, monopoliser les ressources et agir  l'envi alors que je n'ai moi mme aucune prise sur le monde dans lequel je vis. Je suis condamn. Je n'aime pas ma paye ? C'est la loi. Ouin ouin le contrle technique ? C'est la loi. On va pas tarder  nous refaire lire un Prsident et pass les 6 mois de campagne et de suage  tout va rien ne va se passer si ce n'est que ce qui nous reste de scurit sociale et de droit acquis va encore diminuer car la bande des "yapadsous" va encore venir nous la mettre  l'envers alors qu'en fait l'poque  l'air d'tre formidable ! Entre les voitures dans l'espaces, le metavers, les NFT et la croissance sans fin du cloud l'argent coule  flot partout sauf dans la poche des franais. C'est l'arnaque.

10% des amricains vivent sous le seuil de pauvret, *20% des amricains les plus pauvres gagnent 3,2% de la richesse produite en une anne au USA...* Et Musk nous raconte qu'en lui faisant payer des impts on l'empcherait de sauver l'humanit ? Les gars n'ont mme plus la dcence de la fermer et de "juste" prendre l'argent, il faut en plus qu'on les adules et qu'on les suives dans leurs dlire gomaniaque et technologique.

Mlenchon sort de ce corps je sais mais franchement je sais pas pour vous mais le monde me fatigue...

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Que pensez-vous du point de vue de Frances Haugen ?


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec son point de vue ; je trouve ses arguments dangereux pour les liberts individuelles au sein du mtavers.




> Une ancienne employe devenue dnonciatrice, Frances Haugen, a exprim des inquitudes. Les luttes notoires de l'entreprise pour modrer le contenu sur sa plateforme de mdias sociaux augurent mal de la capacit de Meta  contrler ce qui est publi dans le monde virtuel, a estim Haugen, l'ancien chef de produit Facebook qui a dclar aux lgislateurs en octobre que Facebook privilgiait le profit  la scurit des utilisateurs et programme ses algorithmes pour promouvoir un contenu qui divise.


Sauf que Meta a prcis qu'il ne chercherait pas  s'approprier le mtavers (bien que cela reste une promesse); je ne vois donc pas en quoi ils devraient avoir des comptes  rendre sur la "modration" du contenu. C'est comme si on avait demand  Tim Berners-Lee de "modrer" le web. ::weird:: 




> Ce sont exactement les mmes problmes que vous allez voir en VR , a estim Haugen, ajoutant :  Facebook n'a pas rellement pris en compte la scurit lors de la conception .


Donc je suppose qu'il faut instaurer un monde orwellien  la 1984 ? Comme cela tout le monde serait protg dans la vie relle... ::roll::  Franchement, je ne vois pas ou et le problme que le mtavers rencontre les mmes problmes que la vie relle.




> Haugen a dclar que les plateformes comme TikTok, o une *petite partie du contenu gnre la plupart des vues*, sont plus faciles  modrer *par rapport au modle plus distribu de Facebook*. Dans les espaces virtuels o Meta parie gros, la modration du contenu, la suppression de la dsinformation et le suivi des contrevenants seront un dfi, car les interactions ne sont pas enregistres.


Cela semble signifier que Haugen s'oppose aux liberts au sein des rseaux sociaux ; je suis pour la solution inverse,  savoir la dcentralisation des rseaux sociaux, et leur remplacement par des logiciels type Mastodon, PeerTupe, FramaPad...
Concernant TikTok, je rappelle cela : https://iphonesoft.fr/2020/03/17/tik...discrimination  un autre : https://informations.handicap.fr/a-t...eger-12755.php

La politique de modration de TikTok est absolument scandaleuse  ::evil:: , je trouve que c'est inadmissible de prendre la dfense de cette politique.




> Vous ne savez pas qui est la personne qui vous a dit ce commentaire horrible , a dclar Haugen, tout en notant qu'il existe des solutions technologiques qui pourraient protger les personnes dans le mtavers, telle que l'activit de journalisation.  Vous pourriez garder les 20 dernires minutes tout le temps, au moins en audio  a-t-elle dclar.  Ce n'est pas tant que a, mais cela montre qu'ils n'ont pas de scurit par conception parce que c'est une fonctionnalit facile  avoir .


La journalisation propos par Haugen est dangereuse, car elle permet de faciliter considrablement l'espionnage.




> Haugen n'est pas rassur par l'engagement de Meta  collaborer. Elle a dclar que donner la priorit  la construction d'un monde de ralit virtuelle suggre que Zuckerberg se  dissocie  des dfis actuels de l'entreprise, et elle a exhort les lgislateurs  faire pression sur Facebook pour qu'il modifie ses algorithmes et ses pratiques de recommandation de contenu.
> 
> Elle a suggr que les lgislateurs et les rgulateurs prennent en compte les risques que les parents, les groupes communautaires et les militants attribuent aux algorithmes de Facebook et  associent l'valuation de ses risques par l'entreprise  l'valuation de la communaut .


Il me semble que la Chine a agi dans ce sens, en rglementant les algorithmes des mdias ; cela a renforc ma conviction que ce genre de rglementation est liberticide (ce qui ne veut pas dire que les algorithmes de recommandations ne sont pas nocif, mais c'est un autre problme).




> Le problme fondamental de notre poque est de savoir si nous voulons tre gouverns par des algorithmes ou voulons nous tre gouverns par des personnes


Derrire les algorithmes  il y a des PERSONNES qui les programmes. ::|: 




> Meta a fait valoir que les algorithmes rendent l'exprience des mdias sociaux plus significative pour les utilisateurs. La socit affirme que sa technologie de recommandation est conue pour augmenter les sessions positives et rapprocher la famille et les amis.


Blablabla...

Pour rsum, je pense que Haugen tape sur Meta en se servant de problmes qui n'en sont pas, au lien de s'en prendre au vrai problme ; le caractre "centralisateur" des services de mdias sociaux, qui prive les utilisateurs de leurs liberts (censure, revente des donnes personnel...).

Cela  en plus pour consquence de focalis l'attention du grand public sur Meta/Facebook, alors que les abus les plus graves se situent du ct de Google (https://assiste.com/Principe_d_encerclement.html) l'NORME diffrence avec Facebook, c'est que chacun peut choisir d'utilis ou non Facebook, alors que pour Google... ::aie::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Apple semblerait ne pas tre intresse par l'ide du mtavers propose par Mark Zuckerberg et n'y participerait pas,*
*malgr son intention de sortir son propre casque de ralit mixte peut-tre ds cette anne * 

* On m'a dit assez directement que l'ide d'un monde compltement virtuel o les utilisateurs peuvent s'chapper - comme ils le peuvent dans la vision de l'avenir de Meta Platforms/Facebook - est hors de porte d'Apple , a crit Mark Gurman. Il a poursuivi en disant qu'Apple souhaitait que le casque soit utilis pour  des explosions de jeux, de communication et de consommation de contenu  plutt que de longues excursions en ralit virtuelle comme celles que Meta semble vouloir apporter au monde.*

Durant l'dition 2021 de la Facebook Connect, Mark Zuckerberg a annonc que la maison-mre de son entreprise allait changer de nom pour marquer  notre nouvel objectif : aider  donner vie au mtavers. 

 Nous sommes au dbut du prochain chapitre d'Internet, et c'est aussi le prochain chapitre de notre entreprise. 

 Au cours des dernires dcennies, la technologie a donn aux gens le pouvoir de se connecter et de s'exprimer plus naturellement. Quand j'ai commenc Facebook, nous tapions principalement du texte sur des sites Web. Lorsque nous avons eu des tlphones avec des camras, Internet est devenu plus visuel et mobile.  mesure que les connexions devenaient plus rapides, la vido est devenue un moyen plus riche de partager des expriences. Nous sommes passs du desktop pour aller sur le Web au mobile ; du texte aux photos en passant par la vido. Mais ce n'est pas la ligne d'arrive. 

 La prochaine plateforme sera encore plus immersive - un Internet incarn o vous faites partie de l'exprience, vous n'tes plus seulement un spectateur. Nous appelons cela le mtavers et il touchera tous les produits que nous construisons. 

 La qualit dterminante du mtavers sera un sentiment de prsence  comme si vous tiez juste l avec une autre personne ou  un autre endroit. Se sentir vraiment prsent avec une autre personne est le rve ultime de la technologie sociale. C'est pourquoi nous nous concentrons sur cette construction. 

 Dans le mtavers, vous pourrez faire presque tout ce que vous pouvez imaginer  tre avec vos amis et votre famille, travailler, apprendre, jouer, faire du shopping, crer  ainsi que des expriences compltement nouvelles qui ne correspondent pas vraiment  notre faon de penser  propos des ordinateurs ou tlphones aujourd'hui. Nous avons fait un film qui explore comment vous pourriez un jour utiliser le mtavers. 

*Mtavers, qu'est-ce que c'est ?*

Le concept de mtavers devient rapidement un mot  la mode dans le domaine de la technologie et des affaires. Mais qu'est-ce qu'il dsigne ?

Mtavers est un terme large. Il fait gnralement rfrence  des environnements de monde virtuel partags auxquels les gens peuvent accder via Internet. Le terme peut dsigner des espaces numriques rendus plus vivants par l'utilisation de la ralit virtuelle (VR) ou de la ralit augmente (AR). Certaines personnes utilisent galement le mot mtavers pour dcrire les mondes de jeu, dans lesquels les utilisateurs ont un personnage qui peut se promener et interagir avec d'autres joueurs.

Il existe galement un type spcifique de mtavers qui utilise la technologie blockchain. Dans ceux-ci, les utilisateurs peuvent acheter des terrains virtuels et d'autres actifs numriques  l'aide de cryptomonnaies.

De nombreux livres et films de science-fiction se droulent dans des mtavers  part entire (des mondes numriques alternatifs qui ne se distinguent pas du monde physique rel). Mais cela reste de la fiction. Actuellement, la plupart des espaces virtuels ressemblent plus  l'intrieur d'un jeu vido qu' la vraie vie.

*Apple semblerait ne pas tre intress par l'aventure de Meta*

 en croire Mark Gurman de Bloomberg, il semble que le PDG d'Apple, Tim Cook, n'est pas encore intress par ce que Mark Zuckerberg propose. 

Gurman a crit dans sa newsletter hebdomadaire Power On qu'Apple ne participerait pas au mtavers qui est dsormais  la mode, acclr par Meta, mme avec l'intention de sortir son propre casque de ralit mixte peut-tre ds cette anne. L'extrait en question se trouve dans la section rserve aux abonns de la newsletter, mais Gurman l'a partag pour tout le monde sur Twitter.

 la question  pensez-vous que le casque Apple sera compltement compatible au mtavers ou simplement focalis sur la ralit virtuelle et augmente de base ? , il a dclar :  voici un mot que je serais surpris d'entendre sur scne lorsqu'Apple va annoncer son casque : mtavers. J'ai t inform du fait que l'ide d'un monde compltement virtuel vers lequel les utilisateurs pourraient se tourner (comme ils le peuvent dans la vision du futur des plateformes Meta / Facebook) est hors limites pour Apple. Les cadres suprieurs de l'entreprise d'aujourd'hui et d'hier comme Johny Ive ont fait pression pour que le casque de ralit virtuelle ne soit pas un appareil qui dure toute la journe, mais plutt un outil que quelqu'un pourrait utiliser pour ses jeux, sa communication et son contenu de consommation. Le casque de ralit augmente est la priorit relle d'Apple parce qu'il peut tre port toute la journe et, naturellement, ne sortir personne de son environnement rel .


Le casque d'Apple actuellement non confirm et sans nom aurait deux crans 8K ainsi qu'un accent important sur la ralit augmente. En d'autres termes, Apple prvoit que les utilisateurs passent plus de temps  regarder le monde rel qui les entoure qu'un Oculus Quest ne le permet, ce qui donne du crdit  la prdiction de Gurman.

Bien que nous n'ayons pas encore entendu de  non  ferme de la part d'Apple lui-mme, la position de l'entreprise, telle que dcrite par Gurman, serait encourageante pour quiconque se mfie de la pousse vers le mtavers des grandes technologies. Maintenant, vous avez au moins une grande enseigne de la technologie  vos cts. Ils essaieront toujours de vous vendre un cybercasque cher, mais au moins vous ne le porterez probablement pas pour toutes vos runions de travail.

*Les magasins pour attiser la curiosit, mais aussi pour proposer l'exprience*

Meta a discut de l'ouverture de magasins qui finiront par s'tendre dans le monde entier, ont dclar des personnes connaissant le projet et les documents de l'entreprise consults par le New York Times. Les magasins seraient utiliss pour prsenter aux gens les appareils fabriqus par la division Reality Labs de la socit, tels que les casques de ralit virtuelle et, ventuellement, les lunettes de ralit augmente, ont-ils dclar.

Ces appareils sont des passerelles vers le mtavers puisqu'ils aideraient  montrer aux gens que la ralit virtuelle et la ralit augmente peuvent tre amusantes et intressantes. L'objectif des magasins est de rendre le monde  plus ouvert et connect , selon les documents de l'entreprise consults par le Times. Ils sont galement destins  susciter des motions telles que  la curiosit, la proximit .

Les discussions sur les magasins physiques ont prcd de plusieurs mois le changement de marque de Facebook, un travail srieux sur l'initiative ayant commenc l'anne dernire, ont dclar les sources du Times. Et le projet, qui est toujours en dveloppement, pourrait ne pas se poursuivre.

Zuckerberg a parl du mtavers alors que son entreprise est aux prises avec des dfis rglementaires et socitaux. Frances Haugen, une ancienne employe devenue dnonciatrice, a accumul des milliers de pages de documents internes et les a rcemment partages avec les lgislateurs et les mdias. Elle a dclar que Facebook ne faisait pas assez pour protger la socit des dommages que Facebook cause. Ses divulgations ont attir l'attention des lgislateurs et des rgulateurs, bien que l'on ne sache pas  quel point son cas est solide.

Le scepticisme  propos du mtavers abonde galement. Alors que la division Reality Labs de Meta a connu un succs modeste dans le pass avec l'Oculus Quest 2, un casque populaire, la ralit virtuelle reste un march de niche pour les amateurs et les passionns. Le matriel est souvent coteux et peut tre difficile  utiliser. Certaines personnes ont signal que les casques les curaient.

 Nous sommes, au mieux,  au moins cinq  dix ans d'un produit ou service Meta entirement toff , a dclar Tim Derdenger, professeur  la Tepper School of Business de l'Universit Carnegie Mellon. Il a dit que ce sur quoi Meta travaillait s'apparentait au jeu vido Second Life du dbut des annes 2000, le qualifiant de  deuxime coup pour lancer un service de type Second Life, mais qui, esprons-le, sera plus immersif .

Pourtant, Zuckerberg a dclar qu'il voyait le moment de construire ce qu'il pense tre le prochain changement majeur dans les plateformes informatiques depuis l're des smartphones.  l'avenir, les applications de Zuckerberg ne seraient plus soumises aux rgles dictes par Apple et Google, qui possdent les magasins d'applications qui distribuent Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp et Messenger.

Ces dernires annes, Meta avait expriment des efforts de vente au dtail physique. Il a ouvert des kiosques  pop-up  dans les aroports et un magasin phmre dans le quartier de SoHo  Manhattan pour prsenter ses produits matriels Oculus. Il avait galement un emplacement pop-up avec Macy's en 2018, dans le but d'amener plus de petites entreprises sur la plateforme.

Si les nouveaux magasins de Meta devaient voir le jour, ils proposeraient des produits tels que les appareils Portal (des gadgets de tlconfrence qui permettent aux gens de discuter en vido sur Facebook) ainsi que les casques Oculus, selon les documents de la socit. Les magasins pourraient galement inclure des lunettes connectes  commande vocale que Meta a dveloppes avec Ray-Ban, que les gens peuvent utiliser pour prendre des photos et des vidos.

Source : Mark Gurman

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Cela vous semble-t-il crdible qu'Apple n'pouse pas l'ide du mtavers ?
 ::fleche::  Apple serait-il plus dans une position d'observation afin de ne pas se prcipiter vers cette utilisation des casques comme certaines entreprises le font actuellement ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du mtavers en gnral ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'ide de Facebook de lancer des kiosques pour susciter la curiosit du public et proposer l'exprience ?
 ::fleche::  Avec le mtavers, Facebook pourrait-il s'affranchir au moins partiellement des barrires imposes par d'autres grandes enseignes technologiques (comme Apple et son App Store, Google et Play Store, etc.) puisqu'il serait accessible via les casques Oculus Quest 2 dont il est propritaire ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook encourage les discours de haine pour gagner de l'argent, selon une lanceuse d'alerte, qui a publi des informations qu'elle a pu glaner durant son passage au sein de l'entreprise
 ::fleche::  La dnonciatrice de Facebook demande au Snat de tenir les rseaux sociaux pour responsables de leurs algorithmes en modifiant l'article 230 de la Communications Decency Act
 ::fleche::  La lanceuse d'alerte de Facebook estime que la socit fait trop peu pour protger les utilisateurs, la plupart des gens sont d'accord et estiment qu'une action du Congrs est ncessaire

----------


## sylsau

Apple est intress par le Mtaverse, mais cherche avant tout  se dmarquer de la concurrence. Pour ce faire, il a t dcid de ne pas utiliser le terme Metaverse jug trop marketing et trop Facebook par Tim Cook.
Apple va investir fortement dans la ralit virtuelle et la ralit augmente, mais sans jamais parler de Metaverse.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La division VR de Meta/Facebook, l'ancien Oculus Research, fait l'objet d'une enqute antitrust de la FTC,*
*ce qui pourrait avoir un impact sur le dveloppement du mtavers par l'entreprise* 

*La division VR de Meta, l'ancien Oculus Research, fait l'objet d'une enqute de la part de la Federal Trade Commission et de plusieurs tats amricains. La FTC et un nombre non divulgu d'tats amricains dirigs par New York ont interrog des dveloppeurs tiers d'applications Oculus au cours des derniers mois. Selon des sources, les enquteurs cherchaient  savoir si Oculus utilisait sa position sur le march pour craser la concurrence.*

Il y a quelques jours, un juge fdral a rejet une tentative de Facebook de bloquer un procs antitrust de la Federal Trade Commission contre l'entreprise. Le juge James Boasberg a dcid mardi que la FTC pouvait intenter un procs visant  forcer Facebook, qui s'appelle dsormais Meta,  vendre ses filiales WhatsApp et Instagram. La FTC, sous la nouvelle prsidence de Lina Khan, veut forcer Meta  vendre son application de partage de photos Instagram et son service de messagerie WhatsApp dans l'un des plus grands dfis que le gouvernement ait lancs contre une entreprise technologique depuis des dcennies. Son action en justice accuse Meta de suivre une  voie de conduite anticoncurrentielle .

Cette fois-ci, l'organisme amricain de surveillance de la concurrence et plusieurs procureurs gnraux des tats enqutent sur la division de ralit virtuelle de Meta pour  des pratiques anticoncurrentielles potentielles . New York dirigerait l'enqute au niveau de l'tat, qui a discut avec des dveloppeurs de logiciels extrieurs qui crent des applications pour l'exprience VR de Meta.

Oculus est un lment crucial dans les ambitions de Meta de dvelopper le mtavers. Le projet, en dveloppement dans le dpartement Facebook Reality Labs (qui s'occupe des technologies de ralit augmente, virtuelle et mixte), compte actuellement 10 000 salaris aux tats-Unis. Facebook a annonc le recrutement dans les cinq prochaines annes de 10 000 ingnieurs et dveloppeurs supplmentaires en Europe. Un projet pour lequel Facebook a rserv 10 milliards de dollars rien que pour 2021, une addition qui sera donc plus sale les annes  venir.

Les responsables de l'tat et du gouvernement fdral examinent comment l'entreprise a pu adopter un comportement anticoncurrentiel pour supprimer la concurrence sur le march de la ralit virtuelle. Les responsables taient galement intresss par la manire dont la socit subventionne le prix de son casque Quest 2 VR pour le pousser sur les consommateurs et liminer la concurrence, selon des sources proches de l'affaire.


Les enquteurs sintressent notamment au prix du casque Oculus Quest qui a t fix  299 dollars, soit bien en dessous des montants proposs par les concurrents directs de lentreprise,  linstar de HTC ou de Sony.

Pour mener  bien leur investigation, les membres de la FTC sentretiennent avec des dveloppeurs qui mettent au point des applications disponibles sur le magasin dapplications dOculus. Les enquteurs se demandent notamment si ce magasin dapplication exerce des pratiques discriminatoires envers les applications tierces afin de mettre en avant les produits dvelopps par Meta. Il semblerait que la rponse soit affirmative.

Nous pouvons citer le cas du dveloppeur rpondant au pseudonyme Guy Godin, qui possde une application desktop permettant de streamer depuis un PC sur un casque VR.  Selon lui, Meta lui a ordonn de supprimer une fonctionnalit qui permet aux utilisateurs de diffuser des jeux PC sur l'Oculus Quest. S'il ne s'excutait pas, son application tait menace d'tre supprime de la vitrine de tlchargement. Peu de temps aprs, Meta commercialisait le cble Oculus Link, qui offre une capacit similaire. 

Un autre dveloppeur baptis Cix Liv a expliqu que son application de suivi de condition physique lance en 2019 avait t cible par Meta  travers une mise  jour logicielle lempchant de fonctionner dans les jeux. Oculus Move, une application  permettant de mesurer le nombre de calories que vous brlez et la dure de votre activit physique sur tous les jeux ou toutes les applications en VR  tait dploye peu de temps aprs.

Le fait que la FTC tudie les pratiques de la boutique d'applications, du matriel et des logiciels de Meta suggre que les acquisitions de la socit ne sont pas son seul angle dans ce qui pourrait tre une affaire antitrust historique qui dfinit la prochaine re des entreprises Internet.

En dcembre, The Information a rapport que la FTC examinait le projet d'acquisition par Meta de Supernatural, une application de fitness VR, dans le cadre d'un accord d'une valeur de plus de 400 millions de dollars.

Fin 2020, le dpartement de la justice des tats-Unis a galement lanc des investigations pour des faits similaires  lencontre d'Oculus. Les autorits allemandes ont, elles aussi, annonc enquter sur Meta pour ses rgles controverses concernant les comptes Oculus.

Pour mmoire, en aot 2020, Oculus a annonc des mises  jour sur la faon dont les gens se connectent  ses appareils tout en conservant leur profil VR :
* partir d'octobre 2020 :*
toute personne utilisant un appareil Oculus pour la premire fois devra se connecter avec un compte Facebook ;si vous tes un utilisateur existant et que vous possdez dj un compte Oculus, vous aurez la possibilit de vous connecter avec Facebook et de fusionner vos comptes Oculus et Facebook ;si vous tes un utilisateur existant et que vous choisissez de ne pas fusionner vos comptes, vous pouvez continuer  utiliser votre compte Oculus pendant deux ans.* partir de janvier 2023 :*
nous mettrons fin au support des comptes Oculus ;si vous choisissez de ne pas fusionner vos comptes  ce moment-l, vous pouvez continuer  utiliser votre appareil, mais toutes les fonctionnalits ncessiteront un compte Facebook ;nous prendrons des mesures pour vous permettre de continuer  utiliser le contenu que vous avez achet, mme si certains jeux et applications peuvent ne plus fonctionner. Cela peut tre d au fait qu'ils ncessitent un compte Facebook ou au fait qu'un dveloppeur a choisi de ne plus prendre en charge l'application ou le jeu que vous avez achet.
Pour expliquer ce changement dans sa politique, Oculus explique :

 Aprs le 1er janvier 2023, nous mettrons fin au support des comptes Oculus. Si vous choisissez de ne pas fusionner vos comptes  ce moment-l, vous pouvez continuer  utiliser votre appareil, mais toutes les fonctionnalits ncessiteront un compte Facebook. Nous prendrons des mesures pour vous permettre de continuer  utiliser le contenu que vous avez achet, bien que nous nous attendions  ce que certains jeux et applications ne fonctionnent plus. Cela peut tre d au fait qu'ils incluent des fonctionnalits ncessitant un compte Facebook ou au fait qu'un dveloppeur a choisi de ne plus prendre en charge l'application ou le jeu que vous avez achet. Tous les futurs appareils Oculus indits ncessiteront un compte Facebook, mme si vous avez dj un compte Oculus.

 Offrir aux utilisateurs un moyen unique de se connecter  Oculus, en utilisant leur compte Facebook et leur mot de passe, facilitera la recherche, la connexion et le jeu avec des amis en VR. Nous savons que la ralit virtuelle sociale a tellement plus  offrir, et ce changement permettra d'intgrer de nombreuses fonctionnalits que les gens connaissent et aiment sur Facebook. Cela nous permettra galement de prsenter plus d'expriences multijoueurs et sociales alimentes par Facebook  venir en VR, comme Horizon, o vous pouvez explorer, jouer et crer des mondes. La majorit de nos utilisateurs se connectent dj  Oculus avec un compte Facebook pour utiliser des fonctionnalits telles que les chats, les ftes et les vnements, ou pour se connecter  des expriences en direct dans Oculus Venues. Nous facilitons galement le partage sur nos plateformes si vous le souhaitez. Par exemple, les gens ont dj la possibilit de diffuser en direct ou de partager leur exprience de VR sur Facebook, et bientt vous pourrez utiliser votre avatar de RV sur d'autres applications et technologies Facebook .

*Le mtavers et Facebook*

Mtavers est un terme large. Il fait gnralement rfrence  des environnements de monde virtuel partags auxquels les gens peuvent accder via Internet. Le terme peut dsigner des espaces numriques rendus plus vivants par l'utilisation de la ralit virtuelle (VR) ou de la ralit augmente (AR). Certaines personnes utilisent galement le mot mtavers pour dcrire les mondes de jeu, dans lesquels les utilisateurs ont un personnage qui peut se promener et interagir avec d'autres joueurs.

Il existe galement un type spcifique de mtavers qui utilise la technologie blockchain. Dans ceux-ci, les utilisateurs peuvent acheter des terrains virtuels et d'autres actifs numriques  l'aide de cryptomonnaies.




Pour montrer  quel point cette orientation est importante, mais galement pour dtourner l'attention des diffrents scandales qui claboussaient sa structure, Mark Zuckerberg a annonc le changement de nom durant l'dition 2021 de la Facebook Connect : comme Google l'avait fait auparavant en prsentant Alphabet, Meta est la maison-mre de diffrentes entreprises dont Facebook, WhatsApp, Instagram, Messenger et Oculus.  Notre marque tait trop lie  un seul de nos services et ne refltait pas tout ce que nous faisons , a expliqu le PDG du groupe.  Ce nouveau nom marque notre nouvel objectif : aider  donner vie au mtavers. 

 Au cours des dernires dcennies, la technologie a donn aux gens le pouvoir de se connecter et de s'exprimer plus naturellement. Quand j'ai commenc Facebook, nous tapions principalement du texte sur des sites Web. Lorsque nous avons eu des tlphones avec des camras, Internet est devenu plus visuel et mobile.  mesure que les connexions devenaient plus rapides, la vido est devenue un moyen plus riche de partager des expriences. Nous sommes passs du desktop pour aller sur le Web au mobile ; du texte aux photos en passant par la vido. Mais ce n'est pas la ligne d'arrive. 

 La prochaine plateforme sera encore plus immersive - un Internet incarn o vous faites partie de l'exprience, vous n'tes plus seulement un spectateur. Nous appelons cela le mtavers et il touchera tous les produits que nous construisons. 

 La qualit dterminante du mtavers sera un sentiment de prsence  comme si vous tiez juste l avec une autre personne ou  un autre endroit. Se sentir vraiment prsent avec une autre personne est le rve ultime de la technologie sociale. C'est pourquoi nous nous concentrons sur cette construction. 

 Dans le mtavers, vous pourrez faire presque tout ce que vous pouvez imaginer  tre avec vos amis et votre famille, travailler, apprendre, jouer, faire du shopping, crer  ainsi que des expriences compltement nouvelles qui ne correspondent pas vraiment  notre faon de penser  propos des ordinateurs ou tlphones aujourd'hui. Nous avons fait un film qui explore comment vous pourriez un jour utiliser le mtavers. 

Le responsable de Reality Labs, Andrew Bosworth, a annonc en octobre que la marque Oculus serait dissoute, affirmant que la socit commencerait  dbut 2022   renommer le casque Oculus Quest en Meta Quest et remplacerait l'application Oculus par l'application Meta.

Nanmoins, ces dmls avec la justice risquent de compliquer le dploiement du mtavers par Meta.

Source : Bloomberg

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Vous pourrez disposer d'un casque Oculus Quest 2 qui ne ncessite pas d'avoir un compte Facebook pour 500 dollars de plus que le prix de la version grand public
 ::fleche::  Pour attirer l'attention sur son mtavers, Facebook aurait envisag l'ouverture de magasins physiques, qui permettraient aux clients d'en faire l'exprience et d'acheter du matriel, selon un rapport

----------


## Sandra Coret

*60 % des Franais considrent que le mtavers est avant tout un moyen de se divertir, seuls 15 % sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers*

*Alors que les mtavers promettent de transformer en profondeur notre socit, le sondage IFOP-Talan* "Les Franais et les mtavers" permet  dapprhender les diffrentes perceptions, craintes et attentes de la population franaise vis--vis de cette rvolution technologique.* 

Les mtavers sont des univers virtuels entirement numriques connects au monde rel permettant d'interagir avec dautres personnes. Il est possible dy pratiquer les mmes activits que dans le monde rel.

Les enseignements de cette tude sont riches :

41 % des 18 - 49 ans ont entendu parler du mtavers ;60 % des Franais considrent que cest avant tout un moyen de se divertir ;54 % des Franais considrent que cest un moyen de s'vader du rel ;58 % des Franais pensent que ce sont les muses qui devraient prioritairement tre prsents dans le mtavers.

Mais...

75 % des Franais ont des craintes vis--vis du mtavers ;80 % des Franais ne croient pas que le monde virtuel numrique pourrait faire baisser les missions carbone dans le monde rel.

*Sur Facebook (Meta) :* 

seuls 15 % des Franais sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers ;74 % des Franais ne font pas confiance  Facebook pour crer et grer un mtavers.

*Le constat est sans appel : Facebook na pas la confiance de lopinion publique.* 

Comme le souligne Frdric Dabi, directeur gnral de lIFOP : "_Seulement 15 % des Franais sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers. De plus, moins dun Franais sur trois (26 %) dclare avoir confiance en lentreprise pour crer et grer un mtavers. Et lorsque cette dernire est mise en concurrence avec dautres acteurs sur le plan de la protection des donnes, le groupe se classe en dernire position, son image tant srement encore impacte par les divers scandales de fuite de donnes dutilisateurs du rseau social, dont celui de Cambridge Analytica en 2014. Pour linstant, le tournant de Facebook vers les mtavers, illustr notamment par le changement de nom du groupe, ne semble pas porteur dans lopinion publique franaise_." 

Si les mtavers suscitent la crainte dune majorit de Franais (75 %), les rsultats du sondage mettent en vidence un lien entre le niveau de connaissance des mtavers et le degr de crainte  leur gard. Moins les personnes connaissent ce type dunivers, plus cela suscite de linquitude. Il faut donc faire preuve de pdagogie afin que les Franais peroivent mieux le potentiel li  cette volution socitale.


Pour Thibault Ducray, directeur gnral de Talan en charge des Labs, cela ouvre des perspectives importantes pour les entreprises : "_La qute de sens na jamais t aussi forte chez les Franais. Le numrique ny chappe pas. Il nous parat donc logique quil y ait  la fois une attirance et une forme de dfiance de la part des Franais vis--vis du mtavers. Les mtavers sont une volution naturelle des rseaux sociaux grce  la convergence des technologies. Quon ne sy trompe pas, cest des utilisateurs que viendront les usages rels ce qui sera un vritable challenge pour les acteurs du numrique. Nous devons donc crer les conditions ncessaires pour que la technologie soit vritablement au service de lhumain.  ce titre, nous collaborons avec les acteurs de la filire afin que ces mtavers puissent se dvelopper de manire responsable_."

*Pour raliser cette enqute, lIFOP a interrog un chantillon reprsentatif de 1 022 Franais, gs de 18 ans et plus par un questionnaire autoadministr en ligne. La reprsentativit de lchantillon a t assure par la mthode des quotas (sexe, ge, profession de la personne interroge) aprs stratification par rgion et catgorie d'agglomration.


* propos de Talan*

Talan est un cabinet de conseil en innovation et transformation par la technologie. Depuis 20 ans, Talan conseille les entreprises et les administrations, les accompagne et met en uvre leurs projets de transformation et dinnovation en France et  linternational.  Le groupe met linnovation au cur de son dveloppement et intervient dans les domaines lis aux mutations technologiques des grands groupes, comme le Big Data, lIoT, la Blockchain et lIntelligence Artificielle. 

* propos de lIFOP*

Depuis 80 ans, IFOP est la rfrence en matire de sondages et dtudes de march. Son approche repose sur la combinaison des regards : regard expert sectoriel, regard mtier, regard prospectif et vision internationale. Son activit est structure autour du ple historique Opinion ainsi que de ses expertises marketing sectorielles. 

Sources : IFOP, Talan

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur ce sondage ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des mtavers ? Qu'en pensent les personnes autour de vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Elon Musk :  le mtavers n'est pas convaincant et le Web3 relve plus du marketing que de la ralit , il pense que le Web3 est concept "nbuleux"

 ::fleche::  Soul va devenir la premire ville  entrer dans le mtavers,  quoi ressemblera la premire ville du mtavers ?

 ::fleche::  Les investisseurs paient des millions de dollars pour des terrains virtuels dans le mtavers, alors que le prix des "parcelles" a grimp de 500 % au cours des derniers mois

 ::fleche::  Facebook annonce qu'il va embaucher 10 000 personnes en Europe pour l'aider  construire un  mtavers , qui imitera l'exprience d'interagir en personne grce  des technos comme l'AR et la VR

----------


## darklinux

Leurs " avis " franchement , pour ces personnes internet = Facebook ou l ' on met encore et toujours les mmes JPG grivois. Mais est infoutu de savoir installer un pilote sous Windows , je caricature  peine

----------


## jmc_plus

Je me fiche des mondes virtuels. Mes machines sont l pour m'assister dans certaines tches et n'aurait jamais du dpasser ce stade.

----------


## seedbarrett

Le metavers c'est surtout la honte pour facebook, entreprise plus riche que certains tat, qui ne sont toujours pas capable de refaire second life 20 ans plus tard. Entre habbo hotel ou PS home, c'est pas recent les univers virtuels comme a, leur metavers n'est simplement pas termin

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Meta a dpos plusieurs brevets destins  lui permettre de suivre les mouvements des yeux et les expressions du visage dans le mtavers, car cela profiterait probablement aux annonceurs*

*Le changement de nom de Facebook en Meta a fait couler beaucoup d'encre, car pourrait potentiellement permettre  la plateforme d'chapper  une partie de la controverse dans laquelle elle tait implique.* 

Cela indique galement que l'entreprise de mdias sociaux commence  se concentrer davantage sur le mtavers, qui est sans aucun doute une nouvelle technologie dans laquelle d'innombrables grandes entreprises tentent de s'engager.

Toutefois, il est important de noter que Meta pourrait continuer  suivre les utilisateurs de trs prs une fois qu'elle aura lanc son mtavers. Cela vient de plusieurs brevets que la socit a rcemment dposs et qui sont essentiellement destins  lui permettre de suivre les mouvements des yeux et les expressions du visage dans le mtavers, et cela pourrait poser un problme de confidentialit.

La principale raison pour laquelle Meta serait intress  faire une telle chose est probablement que cela profiterait aux annonceurs. Cependant, cela peut aussi avoir un rapport avec l'optimisation graphique. Si un utilisateur regarde un endroit particulier, les graphismes de cette zone seront renforcs et le reste deviendra lgrement plus flou afin d'utiliser beaucoup moins de puissance de traitement.

Cela ressemble  ce que fait Netflix avec sa bibliothque de contenus, mais l'angle publicitaire peut tre une cause d'alarme pour un large ventail d'utilisateurs. Meta va probablement continuer  tirer la majeure partie de ses revenus de la vente de publicits, et le fait d'tre impliqu dans le mtavers pourrait permettre  la socit de suivre les utilisateurs d'une manire qui n'tait pas possible auparavant. 

Source : Brevet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous l'intention de faire partie des utilisateurs du mtavers ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  60 % des Franais considrent que le mtavers est avant tout un moyen de se divertir, seuls 15 % sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers

 ::fleche::  Les investisseurs paient des millions de dollars pour des terrains virtuels dans le mtavers, alors que le prix des "parcelles" a grimp de 500 % au cours des derniers mois

 ::fleche::  Intel pense que le mtavers aura besoin d'une capacit de calcul mille fois suprieure  celle disponible actuellement, ce que les ordinateurs d'aujourd'hui ne peuvent tout simplement pas offrir

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers de Zuckerberg va porter atteinte  la vie prive des travailleurs et pourrait obliger davantage de personnes  communiquer davantage de donnes, d'aprs la lanceuse d'alerte Frances Haugen

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Meta prvoit de publier pour la premire fois les rsultats de Reality Labs, son unit de matriel de ralit virtuelle et augmente, et s'attend  une baisse de 10 milliards de dollars des bnfices en 2021*

*Depuis le mois d'octobre, Facebook a chang de nom, a prsent une vision de l'internet o les utilisateurs peuvent se connecter numriquement par le biais d'avatars de ralit virtuelle ou se tlporter dans des lieux tels que la Rome antique, et a contribu  dclencher l'engouement pour les investissements dans les mtavers.*

Lorsque l'entreprise, devenue Meta, publiera mercredi ses rsultats du quatrime trimestre, les investisseurs auront un nouvel aperu de l'impact financier de la passion actuelle du PDG Mark Zuckerberg.

Meta prvoit de publier pour la premire fois les rsultats de son unit de matriel de ralit virtuelle et augmente, Reality Labs, un investissement dont la socit avait dj prvenu qu'il entranerait une baisse de 10 milliards de dollars des bnfices en 2021 et qu'il ne serait pas rentable "dans un avenir proche".

La socit recrute des ingnieurs et rachte de nombreux studios de jeux en ralit virtuelle pour se rapprocher du mtavers, une vaste ide futuriste de royaumes virtuels partags auxquels on peut accder grce  diffrents appareils et dont M. Zuckerberg parie qu'ils succderont  l'internet mobile.

Les analystes ont dclar qu'ils seraient impatients de voir des indicateurs sur la rentabilit de la division Reality Labs, la dure pendant laquelle elle pourrait tre un frein  la publicit, et des preuves de la force des ventes de casques VR.

"_Cela va tre norme pour moi, en tant qu'analyste, de ne pas avoir  fouiller chirurgicalement dans les rsultats de Facebook... et de ne voir qu'une lentille dans Reality Labs_", a dclar l'analyste du march de la RV Stephanie Llamas de VoxPop.

Meta a dclar qu'elle s'attendait  ce que les revenus non publicitaires soient en baisse d'une anne sur l'autre au quatrime trimestre, car ils ne sont pas comparables au "lancement fort" de ses casques de ralit virtuelle VR Quest 2 pendant la saison des achats de l'anne prcdente.

La socit n'a pas publi de chiffres de vente pour les casques Quest, mais un avis de rappel en juillet concernant les doublures en mousse pour le visage du Quest 2 a indiqu qu'il concernait environ 4 millions d'units aux tats-Unis. Signe de la vigueur des ventes de casques pendant la rcente priode des ftes, l'application Oculus a atteint la premire place de l'App Store amricain des applications gratuites pour iPhone le jour de Nol.


Les investisseurs se demanderont toutefois comment se porte l'activit principale de Meta, la publicit numrique, aprs que le gant de la technologie a dclar en octobre qu'il tait confront  une "incertitude significative" au quatrime trimestre.

La socit, qui possde la deuxime plus grande plateforme de publicit numrique au monde aprs Google, a prvenu qu'elle pourrait tre confronte  des coups durs en consquence des changements de confidentialit d'Apple qui ont rendu plus difficile pour les marques de cibler et de mesurer leurs publicits sur les services de mdias sociaux de Meta, Facebook et Instagram. Les analystes ont dclar que Meta avait plac la barre basse pour ses prochains bnfices, mais des questions subsistent sur ces effets et sur les problmes lis  la pandmie de COVID-19. 

"_Le changement de suivi d'Apple a clairement eu un impact ngatif sur Facebook au cours du trimestre de septembre_", a dclar Mark Mahaney, analyste d'Evercore ISI. "_La question est de savoir s'ils ont t capables d'attnuer davantage ce risque... Ou s'il est devenu plus important_ ?".

Pedro Palandrani, analyste de recherche chez Global X, a dclar que le mtavers tait "l'_histoire  long terme_", mais  court terme, les investisseurs regarderaient comment Meta navigue dans la politique d'Apple, ainsi que les mises  jour du commerce lectronique et les moyens de montiser la messagerie ou des fonctionnalits comme son offre de vidos courtes, Reels.

Meta n'a pas encore expliqu en dtail comment elle va gnrer des revenus dans le mtavers, mais prvoit une table ronde virtuelle le mois prochain, avec un groupe de responsables publicitaires, pour discuter de son changement de marque et de ses plans pour le mtavers. En novembre, elle a indiqu les opportunits potentielles pour les marques, des boutiques immersives  l'organisation d'vnements payants en ralit mixte.

Meta a dclar un chiffre d'affaires d'environ 86 milliards de dollars en 2020. Selon les estimations de Wall Street, Meta devrait raliser un chiffre d'affaires de 33,38 milliards de dollars, soit une hausse de 18,9 % d'une anne sur l'autre, et devrait afficher un bnfice trimestriel par action de 3,84 dollars, en lgre baisse. La socit a dclar qu'elle s'attendait  ce que les dpenses totales de 2021 s'tablissent entre 70 et 71 milliards de dollars et que les dpenses de l'anne 2022 atteignent 91  97 milliards de dollars.

Source : Meta

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le mtavers sera rentable ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les investisseurs paient des millions de dollars pour des terrains virtuels dans le mtavers, alors que le prix des "parcelles" a grimp de 500 % au cours des derniers mois

 ::fleche::  Le projet d'conomie du Mtaverse devrait atteindre 42 milliards de dollars d'ici 2026, selon Strategy Analytics, et 872,35 milliards de dollars en 2028, selon Reports and Data

 ::fleche::  La division VR de Meta/Facebook, l'ancien Oculus Research, fait l'objet d'une enqute antitrust de la FTC, ce qui pourrait avoir un impact sur le dveloppement du mtavers par l'entreprise

----------


## Madmac

Meta pour le moment, ce n'est que du vide. Minecraft  pour sa part a dj un contenu  offrir.

----------


## marsupial

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que ce soit un vent  10 milliards d'investissement. Trop sulfureux avec les donnes de surcrot. Pourtant Carrefour s'est achet un terrain. Donc le pire dans toute cette histoire est qu'il y ait des personnes pour suivre. Plus dure sera la chute.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, nanmoins 74 % envisagent de l'utiliser une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition, selon NordVPN*

*Le mtavers pouvait sembler tre une ide dystopique  laquelle la plupart des gens n'auraient pas voulu prendre part, mais avec le rcent changement de nom de Facebook en Meta, il semble plus ou moins invitable que le mtavers devienne un jour une partie intrinsque de la vie des utilisateurs.*

Bien que Meta ait souvent fait rfrence au fait qu'il faudra un certain temps avant que le mtavers devienne ce que les gens en attendent, de nombreux consommateurs ont dj form des opinions assez fortes sur le sujet.

Afin d'obtenir une meilleure comprhension de l'opinion des gens sur le mtavers, NordVPN a men une enqute auprs d'environ 1000 personnes. Il s'avre qu'environ 87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le metaverse va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, mais dans le mme temps, 74 % des personnes interroges ont dclar qu'elles seraient prtes  au moins envisager d'utiliser le metaverse une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition. Il y a donc de fortes chances que les gens ne se soucient pas tant que a de leur vie prive au moment de sa mise en service.

Une autre chose  noter  propos des rsultats de cette enqute est que plus de la moiti des Amricains, 55 % exactement, ne savent mme pas ce qu'est le mtavers en premier lieu. Seuls 14 % d'entre eux en savent suffisamment pour expliquer  quelqu'un d'autre ce qu'est le mtavers, d'o un manque vident de sensibilisation des consommateurs  cette technologie.


Les proccupations des consommateurs sont variables. 50 % des personnes interroges estiment qu'il serait beaucoup trop facile de se faire passer pour quelqu'un d'autre sur les mdias sociaux, 47 % craignent de ne plus bnficier d'une protection juridique de leur identit, 45 % craignent que l'augmentation de l'extraction de donnes ne compromette leur scurit, 43 % estiment que le fait de ne pas savoir qui est rellement l'autre personne pourrait les mettre en danger et 41 % craignent de ne pas pouvoir conserver leur anonymat dans le mtavers.

Deux tiers des personnes interroges pensent galement que le mtavers pourrait remplacer entirement les mdias sociaux  l'avenir. 24 % pensent que les mdias sociaux peuvent tre compltement remplacs par les mtavers, tandis que 42 % pensent qu'ils peuvent au moins partiellement remplacer les mdias sociaux  cet gard.


Source : NordVPN

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le mtavers ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous l'utiliser ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle est votre plus grande crainte concernant le mtavers ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Google ne veut pas rater le train du mtavers. La socit dveloppe un  OS de ralit augmente  pour  un appareil AR innovant 

 ::fleche::  60 % des Franais considrent que le mtavers est avant tout un moyen de se divertir, seuls 15 % sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers

 ::fleche::  L'inventeur de la PlayStation pense que le mtavers est "sans intrt", ajoutant que les casques RV et RA sont "tout simplement ennuyeux"

----------


## Jeff_67

On rappelle que la LCEN (France) et le Patriot Act (USA) impose la rtention de certaines donnes pendant une dure de 12 mois minimum.  partir du moment o vous vous connectez  un serveur dans ces pays, votre adresse IP ainsi que la liste des connexions sortantes seront enregistres, c'est la loi.

Ce qu'entendent les marketeux des socits de VPN par "no log policy", c'est que ces donnes ne sont pas centralises et exploites. a c'est possible, mme si les fournisseurs de VPN ont besoin d'un minimum d'informations pour prvenir les abus de service (spam, DDos, etc ...).

Autant dire que les promesses de vie prive de ces services sont du vent, en plus d'tre invrifiables dans l'absolu. Facebook connaissant le numro de tlphone de ses utilisateurs, la socit n'a pas besoin de connatre leur adresse IP de toute faon.

----------


## vanquish

"87 % des utilisateurs" des utilisateurs de quoi ? De Nord VPN ?

Que 87% des utilisateurs d'un systme de VPN s'inquite de leur vie prive - a semble logique.
Mais que 74% soient prt  quand mme utiliser un systme qu'ils pensent intrusif namne qu' une seule conclusion : 74% des utilisateurs souffrent d'un ddoublement de la personnalit.  ::aie:: 





> Facebook connaissant le numro de tlphone de ses utilisateurs....


Il est mme  peu prt certain, que Facebook connait les numros de tlphones (entre autre) de tous les contacts de leurs utilisateurs.

----------


## d_d_v

* Quel est votre avis sur le mtavers ?

Un truc inutile comme l'tait Second Life (qui s'en souvient encore ?)

* Pensez-vous l'utiliser ?

Non

* Quelle est votre plus grande crainte concernant le mtavers ?

Aucun crainte puisque je ne l'utiliserai pas (comme je n'utilise pas facebook)

----------


## totozor

> Deux tiers des personnes interroges pensent galement que le mtavers pourrait remplacer entirement les mdias sociaux  l'avenir. 24% pensent que les mdias sociaux peuvent tre compltement remplacs par les mtavers, tandis que 42% pensent qu'ils peuvent au moins partiellement remplacer les mdias sociaux  cet gard.


Il me semble quand mme plutt improbable que les mdia sociaux soient entirement remplacs par un mtavers.

Pour moi la (regrettable) force des rseau sociaux est qu'on s'y connecte sans effort et qu'une grande partie de fait plus par reflexe que par besoin/objectif.
J'attends le bus, je lance facebook/Youtube/etc.

Je vois mal la mme dmarche pour un mtavers, on s'y connectera avec un objectif ou au moins on le fera avec l'ide qu'on va y passer un certain temps. D'autant plus s'il est en ralit virtuelle.
J'imagine mal tatie Janique lancer une session de metavers dans la queue du supermarch alors que ce n'est pas rare avec facebook et consorts.

----------


## phil995511

On s'en fiche compltement  de FB / Meta et de leurs projets dont ce mtavers. 

Plus ils investiront dans cette fumisterie, plus les pertes seront consquentes... 

Arrtez de nous bassiner avec a !!!

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Meta a annonc qu'elle lanait un outil pour se prmunir contre le harclement dans le mtavers, alors que la scurit des utilisateurs et le harclement sexuel y suscitent de plus en plus d'inquitudes*

*Meta Platforms, la socit mre de Facebook, a annonc qu'elle lanait un outil visant  ce que les utilisateurs de ses plates-formes sociales de ralit virtuelle respectent les limites de leur espace personnel, alors que la scurit des utilisateurs et le harclement sexuel dans le mtavers suscitent de plus en plus d'inquitudes.*

Son nouvel outil de "frontire personnelle" donnera aux utilisateurs l'impression qu'il y a prs d'un mtre et demi entre leur avatar virtuel et les autres lorsqu'ils accdent aux applications immersives Horizon Worlds et Horizon Venues au moyen de casques VR.

La socit a dclar dans un billet de blog que ce nouveau paramtre par dfaut permettrait d'viter plus facilement les interactions indsirables. Ce changement intervient alors que des utilisateurs de plateformes de ralit virtuelle, dont Horizon Worlds, ont tir la sonnette d'alarme au sujet de comportements abusifs en ligne. 

En dcembre, un utilisateur testant Horizon Worlds, une application de ralit virtuelle appartenant  Meta, s'est plaint d'avoir t tripot en ligne et a demand la cration d'une bulle de protection autour de son avatar, ou reprsentation numrique de lui-mme. "_Le harclement sexuel n'est pas une blague sur l'internet ordinaire, mais tre dans la RV ajoute une autre couche qui rend l'vnement plus intense_", a dclar l'utilisateur.

Facebook a investi massivement dans la ralit virtuelle et augmente pour reflter son nouveau pari sur le mtavers, une ide futuriste d'un rseau d'environnements virtuels accessibles via diffrents appareils o les utilisateurs peuvent travailler, socialiser et jouer.

Horizon Worlds, une vaste plateforme sociale de ralit virtuelle, et Horizon Venues, qui se concentre sur les vnements virtuels, sont les premires itrations d'espaces de type mtavers.


Les actions de Meta, qui investit des milliards de dollars dans ses ambitions mtaverses, ont chut de 26 % jeudi, soit la plus forte baisse de la valeur boursire d'une socit amricaine en une seule journe, aprs que le gant des mdias sociaux a publi des prvisions peu encourageantes, en raison des changements apports par Apple  la protection de la vie prive et de la concurrence accrue.

L'entreprise fait depuis longtemps l'objet d'un examen minutieux de la part des lgislateurs et des rgulateurs mondiaux concernant sa gestion des contenus problmatiques et des abus sur ses plateformes de mdias sociaux existantes telles que Facebook et Instagram.

Meta a dclar que le nouvel outil s'appuyait sur ses "mesures de harclement par les mains" actuelles, o les mains d'un avatar disparaissent si elles envahissent l'espace personnel de quelqu'un. Le site dispose galement d'une fonction "zone de scurit" qui permet aux utilisateurs d'activer une bulle autour de leur avatar s'ils se sentent menacs.

Le vice-prsident d'Horizon de Meta, Vivek Sharma, a dclar dans le blog que la socit pensait que les nouvelles limites personnelles aideraient  tablir des "normes comportementales".

"_C'est une tape importante, et il y a encore beaucoup de travail  faire. Nous continuerons  tester et  explorer de nouvelles faons d'aider les gens  se sentir  l'aise dans la ralit virtuelle_", a dclar Sharma.

Il a ajout qu' l'avenir, Meta tudierait la possibilit d'ajouter des contrles, par exemple pour permettre aux gens de modifier la taille de leurs limites personnelles.

Pour l'instant, la socit a indiqu que les utilisateurs devront "tendre leurs bras pour pouvoir faire des high-five ou des fist-bump avec les avatars des autres".

L'organisme britannique de surveillance des donnes a galement indiqu qu'il demandait  Meta des claircissements sur le contrle parental du casque VR Oculus Quest 2, trs populaire dans le pays, car des militants ont prvenu qu'il pourrait enfreindre un code de scurit en ligne pour les enfants. Le Bureau du commissaire  l'information a indiqu qu'il s'adresserait  Meta aprs que des recherches menes par le Centre pour la lutte contre la haine numrique, un groupe de campagne, ont mis en vidence de multiples cas d'abus sur VRChat, une application sociale trs prise des utilisateurs du casque Oculus.

Source : Meta

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce nouveau paramtre dans le mtavers ?
 ::fleche::  Croyez-vous que cela suffise  protger chaque utilisateur du harclement en ligne ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La division VR de Meta/Facebook, l'ancien Oculus Research, fait l'objet d'une enqute antitrust de la FTC, ce qui pourrait avoir un impact sur le dveloppement du mtavers par l'entreprise

 ::fleche::  Meta fait face  un recours collectif de 2,76 milliards d'euros au Royaume-Uni pour donner une compensation aux 44 millions d'utilisateurs Facebook, dont les donnes ont t exploites

 ::fleche::  Les conseils pour protger son identit numrique dans le nouveau mta-univers, par Kaspersky

 ::fleche::  87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, nanmoins 74 % envisagent de l'utiliser une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition, selon NordVPN

----------


## sylsau

Le problme n'est pas le Metaverse, mais bien le Metaverse de Mark Zuckerberg dont personne ne veut pour des raisons videntes.

----------


## totozor

Donc la rponse aux risques de harclement est d'empcher les gens de pouvoir se toucher (virtuellement)?
Donc le harclement se limite au contact physique?
Ces gens sont vraiment  ce point hors de notre monde?

Empchez un harceleur de toucher quelqu'un, il lui fera des signes.
Empchez le de faire des signes, il parlera.
Empchez le de parler, il envoiera des message.
etc...

Bref le meilleur moyen de se soigner d'une maladie n'est pas de traiter chaque symptme mais bien de traiter la source.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*La vision de Meta pour le mtavers est une "vieille ide" qui n'a "jamais fonctionn",* 
*daprs Phil Libin, le PDG d'une entreprise technologique*

*Phil Libin, cofondateur et ancien PDG d'Evernote, a qualifi la vision de Meta pour le mtavers de  peu crative  et de  vieille ide  qui a  t essaye de nombreuses fois au cours des quatre dernires dcennies et qui n'a jamais fonctionn . Parlant du logiciel de runion en ralit virtuelle de Meta, Horizon Workrooms, Libin a dclar  Insider :  a ne va pas s'amliorer parce que a a mal commenc. a a commenc de manire stupide .*


Phil Libin est profondment enracin dans la philosophie de la Silicon Valley que possible. Enfant, il a quitt l'Union sovitique pour immigrer aux tats-Unis, o il a fond Evernote, une entreprise de logiciels de traitement de texte  la mode. Il a fait un dtour en tant que capital-risqueur chez General Catalyst. Aujourd'hui, il est  nouveau un fondateur. Il est le PDG de Mmhmm, une socit de vidoconfrence soutenue par Sequoia Capital, et dirige un studio de produits appel All Turtles.

Lorsque  Phil Libin a mis son casque Oculus VR pour essayer le premier produit metaverse de Meta, il esprait que ce ne serait pas terrible.  J'avais le sentiment trs, trs fort que ce serait nul, mais j'y suis all avec autant d'espoir que possible d'tre agrablement surpris , a dclar Libin. Lui et ses employs de la socit de vidoconfrence Mmhmm essayaient le produit Horizon Workrooms de Meta. Horizon Workrooms permet aux gens d'utiliser des casques de ralit virtuelle pour des runions de travail virtuelles dans ce qu'on appelle le mtavers.

Libin a dclar que son intuition s'est avre correcte.  Ce n'tait tolrable que pendant quelques minutes , a-t-il dclar. Il pense que l'utilisation de la ralit virtuelle pour les runions est moins sduisante que les technologies familires telles que Zoom o les gens peuvent toujours faire des choses du monde rel comme boire une tasse de caf.  Je ne peux pas le faire avec un objet en plastique gant sur mon visage sans me renverser du caf chaud dessus , a dclar Libin.




Le terme "metaverse" est emprunt  la science-fiction et dsigne une version future de l'internet  laquelle on accde par le biais de technologies immersives telles que les casques de ralit virtuelle et de ralit augmente. Il a t particulirement mis en avant par Mark Zuckerberg, qui a rebaptis Facebook "Meta" en octobre dernier.

Dans son rapport sur les rsultats du quatrime trimestre mercredi dernier, Meta a dclar que sa nouvelle activit mtaverse a perdu 10 milliards de dollars et que sa base d'utilisateurs a diminu pour la premire fois de son histoire. L'action Meta a chut de 26,4 % jeudi, effaant prs de 240 milliards de dollars de l'valuation de la socit, ce qui constitue la plus grande perte en une journe de l'histoire des entreprises amricaines.

Libin a dj critiqu le battage mdiatique qui entoure le mtavers. Dans une interview podcast du mois dernier, il a compar ce battage  la propagande communiste qu'il recevait lorsqu'il tait enfant, dans l'ancienne Union sovitique. Et il n'est toujours pas convaincu. Selon lui, la vision du mtavers prsente par Meta, celle d'un  monde 3D interconnect dont nous faisons l'exprience pendant plusieurs heures par jour,  la fois pour le plaisir et pour le travail, principalement par le biais de la ralit virtuelle cet ensemble de choses est pouvantable .

 C'est une vieille ide. C'est peu cratif, a a t essay de trs nombreuses fois au cours des quatre dernires dcennies et a n'a jamais march , a dclar Libin. Les partisans du mtavers pensent que nous devrons attendre pour voir tout son potentiel, a dclar Libin qui ne pense pas que c'est ainsi que les grandes technologies fonctionnent.  Je pense que les grandes technologies commencent par tre primitives, mais elles commencent par tre excellentes immdiatement , a-t-il dclar. Au fil du temps, a-t-il ajout, la grande technologie devient  plus polie, plus mature et plus sophistique .

Il a donn l'exemple des premires consoles de jeux vido et de son tout premier achat sur Amazon au milieu des annes 90.  C'tait ma toute premire transaction de commerce lectronique. Je suis all sur le site web d'Amazon, et Amazon au milieu des annes 90 tait super primitif. C'tait un site en mode texte, on ne pouvait qu'y acheter des livres. Et il n'y avait pas de systme de paiement en un clic : c'tait trs, trs basique. Mais j'ai achet quelques livres et je me souviens avoir compris  ce moment-l : c'est incroyable . Quant aux salles de travail Horizon, Libin a dit :  a ne va pas s'amliorer parce que a a mal commenc. C'tait stupide au dpart. a peut devenir plus sophistiqu, mais ce sera juste plus sophistiqu,  mais toujours mauvais .

 bien des gards, Libin exprime une opinion partage par beaucoup. Les gens ne sont pas vraiment excits par le monde virtuel de Meta. Mme les dirigeants de l'entreprise sont connus pour se plaindre du casque de l'entreprise, qui est toujours aussi peu pratique. Pour Libin, le Metaverse est une ide dcrbre qui est  si spectaculairement stupide qu'il n'y a en fait pas grand-chose  craindre .

Les technologies de ralit virtuelle ont fait des progrs considrables ces dernires annes, et Meta mise normment sur son mtamonde  base de ralit virtuelle. Mais pour l'instant, elle doit encore convaincre une masse critique de personnes qu'il s'agit d'un endroit o il vaut la peine de passer du temps.

Il reste  voir si cela changera un jour. Des critiques comme Libin et mme le PDG de Tesla, Elon Musk, affirment que le Metaverse ne dcollera jamais. D'autres, en revanche, affirment que nous passerons bientt toute notre vie dans des mondes virtuels. Mais Meta construira-t-elle les outils de demain pour faire de cette vision une ralit ? C'est peu probable, tant donn les rsultats catastrophiques de Facebook lorsqu'il s'agit de convaincre les gens d'adhrer  de nouvelles ides et de s'assurer que les espaces en ligne ne sont pas un bassin grouillant d'abus.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ? 
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos de Phil Libin au sujet du Metaverse ? Partagez-vous son opinion ?
 ::fleche::  Daprs vous Meta construira-t-elle les outils de demain pour faire de sa vision une ralit ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le projet d'conomie du Mtaverse devrait atteindre 42 milliards de dollars d'ici 2026, selon Strategy Analytics, et 872,35 milliards de dollars en 2028, selon Reports and Data

 ::fleche::  Le mtaverse de Facebook pourrait tre toxique pour la socit humaine, ce qui reflte l'inquitude que suscite la scurit de l'intelligence artificielle, selon Eric Schmidt, l'ex-PDG de Google

 ::fleche::  Les investisseurs paient des millions de dollars pour des terrains virtuels dans le mtavers, alors que le prix des "parcelles" a grimp de 500 % au cours des derniers mois

 ::fleche::  La division VR de Meta, l'ex Oculus Research, fait l'objet d'une enqute antitrust de la FTC

----------


## Fagus

Il me semble que les principaux problmes du "mtavers" de Meta est qu'il est en concurrence et en mauvaise posture sur ses usages supposs.

Pour les runions : avec les simples webcam-micro, bon march, fonctionnelles, sans cot de casque, plus confortables  l'usage. Comme substitut  la ralit : en concurrence avec la ralit : gratuite, fonctionnelle, haute dfinition, multisensorielle... En faisant une rando dynamique dans une des plus belles forts de France ce week-end, je me disais qu'il en faudrait des ressources pour avoir cette exprience : des millions d'assets  modliser  haute dfinition, un tapis encore  inventer avec une foultitude de capteurs pour simuler des sauts de rocher en rocher...

Il y a bien des usages cependant : 



Ministre de l'Agriculture russe. ; Le dispositif, test sur lensemble du troupeau d'une ferme situe  Ramensky District (Moscou), a permis de rduire l'anxit des bovids. Et donc d'augmenter leur production de lait, via une simulation d'un pturage verdoyant d't, adapt  la visions des vaches.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*25 % des personnes passeront au moins une heure par jour dans le mtavers pour le travail, les achats, l'ducation, la vie sociale ou le divertissement d'ici 2026, selon Gartner*

*L'engouement pour le mtavers va se transformer en nouveaux modles d'entreprise qui tendent les activits numriques*

"_Les fournisseurs mettent dj en place des moyens permettant aux utilisateurs de reproduire leur vie dans des mondes numriques_", a dclar Marty Resnick, vice-prsident de la recherche chez Gartner. "_Qu'il s'agisse de frquenter des salles de classe virtuelles, d'acheter des terrains numriques ou de construire des maisons virtuelles, ces activits sont actuellement menes dans des environnements distincts.  terme, elles se drouleront dans un environnement unique - le mtavers - avec de multiples destinations  travers les technologies et les expriences_."

Gartner dfinit un mtavers comme un espace collectif virtuel partag, cr par la convergence de la ralit physique et numrique amliore virtuellement. Il est persistant, offrant des expriences immersives amliores, ainsi qu'indpendant des appareils et accessible par tout type d'appareil, des tablettes aux crans monts sur la tte. 

tant donn que le mtavers ne sera pas dtenu par un seul fournisseur, Gartner s'attend  ce qu'il soit dot d'une conomie virtuelle reposant sur des monnaies numriques et des jetons non fongibles (NFT). Le mtavers aura un impact sur toutes les entreprises avec lesquelles les consommateurs interagissent quotidiennement.

Il aura galement un impact sur la faon dont le travail est effectu. Les entreprises offriront un meilleur engagement, une meilleure collaboration et une meilleure connexion  leurs employs grce  des espaces de travail immersifs dans des bureaux virtuels. Les entreprises n'auront pas besoin de crer leur propre infrastructure pour ce faire, car le mtavers fournira le cadre. En outre, les vnements virtuels qui ont gagn en popularit au cours des 18 derniers mois offriront des possibilits de mise en rseau et des ateliers plus collaboratifs et immersifs. 


"_Les entreprises auront la possibilit d'tendre et d'amliorer leurs modles conomiques de manire indite en passant d'une activit numrique  une activit mtavers_", a dclar M. Resnick. "_D'ici 2026, 30 % des organisations dans le monde auront des produits et services prts pour le mtavers_."

L'adoption des technologies mtavers est naissante et fragmente, et Gartner met en garde les organisations contre tout investissement lourd dans un metaverse spcifique. "_Il est encore trop tt pour savoir quels investissements seront viables  long terme, mais les chefs de produit devraient prendre le temps d'apprendre, d'explorer et de se prparer  un mtavers afin de se positionner de manire comptitive_", a dclar Resnick. 

Source : Gartner

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces prvisions de Gartner ? Les trouvez-vous pertinentes ?
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur une conomie virtuelle base sur les produits du mtavers ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le projet d'conomie du Mtaverse devrait atteindre 42 milliards de dollars d'ici 2026, selon Strategy Analytics, et 872,35 milliards de dollars en 2028, selon Reports and Data

 ::fleche::  60 % des Franais considrent que le mtavers est avant tout un moyen de se divertir, seuls 15 % sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers

 ::fleche::  87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, nanmoins 74 % envisagent de l'utiliser une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition, selon NordVPN

 ::fleche::  Apple semblerait ne pas tre intresse par l'ide du mtavers propose par Mark Zuckerberg et n'y participerait pas, malgr son intention de sortir son propre casque de ralit mixte

----------


## JackIsJack

Cette bulle spculative commence presque  me donner la nause.

----------


## koyosama

> Que pensez-vous de ces prvisions de Gartner ? les trouvez-vous pertinentes ?


Ouais on vit dans un monde. Le monde entier a une fracture numrique et compare le site Facebook et le mtavers. J'entends en ce moment que Stadia est presque  l'abandon. Beaucoup de bruits pour rien  mon avis.




> Quel est votre avis sur une conomie virtuelle base sur les produits du mtavers ?


Ouais j'ai vu que Carrefour avait un terrain sur la mtavers dj. Nous, on va arriver on se taper les restes, vu la tournure de leur conomie, c'est  dire un utilisateur lambda n'a aucun intrt vu que tout est pris o va coter une blinde. Pour ceux qui ont jouer  GTA 5 online, vous savez qu'il faut grinder, cheater pour avoir juste un petit truc. AUCUN INTERET. 
Donc logiquement, il devrait rester le reste. Franchement le reste on dirait un jeu pire que les jeux avec Mii de Nintendo.

Ouais non, commencez par le dbut, mettez la fibre, amliorer le casque, fates quelque chose pour la pnurie de semi-conducteur, ... Ouais ok, je rve, donc au final, je passe mon tour, mme facebook je l'utilisais pas tant que a. ::weird::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'entends en ce moment que Stadia est presque  l'abandon. Beaucoup de bruits pour rien  mon avis.


C'est pas qu'il est a l'abandon, c'est que Google arrte les frais : ils vont carrment l'arrter et va se contenter de proposer un service d'hbergement de cloud gaming  d'autres entreprises (vu qu'ils ont la tech...)

----------


## totozor

> *Et vous ?*
>  Que pensez-vous de ces prvisions de Gartner ? Les trouvez-vous pertinentes ?
>  Quel est votre avis sur une conomie virtuelle base sur les produits du mtavers ?
> *Voir aussi :*


Comme exprim sur d'autres articles sur le metavers, sa comparaison parait complique.
L'utilisation est radicalement diffrente,
facebook ne me demande aucun frais, j'ai dj un GSM et un ordinateur. Je connais peu de monde qui a un casque VR, donc aller dans le mtavers demande un investissement.
Je peux me connecter  facebook quand je veux, o je veux. Je ne serais capable de me connecter au metavers que si j'ai un casque  porte donc chez moi.
Je peux me connecter  facebook par rflexe et m'y dconnecter quelques secondes plus tard. Je ne vais pas mettre un casque VR pour 5 minutes.

Je ne sais pas quelle a t la courbe d'volution de Facebook mais partir de rien pour toucher 1/4 de la population en 4 ans me parait trs optimiste!

On nous parle aussi de runion en VR. Pour quoi faire?
Mes runions en visio confrence sont extrmement rares : quand le sujet est chaud, qu'on sait que le ton risque de monter et qu'on est pas capable de se voir en personne.
Qu'apporte la VR dans une runion "normale"? Rien
Mais je ne sais plus prendre de notes si je ne vois pas ma feuille/mon clavier.

MAIS cette annonces  deux gros intrts (pour certains) :
Elle encourage les investisseurs (vite, vite je dois avoir ma parcelle avant qu'elle ne soit trop chre ou pour la revendre quand elle sera trop chre)
Elle booste la vente de casque VR dont j'entends dire que le march grand public ne convient pas  tous.

J'ai l'impression d'tre un vieux qui refuse l'volution mais j'ai surtout l'impression de voir des plus vieux qui ont perdu de vue l'utilisation de leur outil pour l'utilisateur.

----------


## calvaire

Quand 99% des commentaires sont dubitatif sur l'interet d'une techno c'est que a va se vautrer.
Le dernier exemple en date tait stadia et on voit le rsultat aujourd'hui...
A moins que les gouvernements/entreprises nous imposent d'utiliser le mtavers, ce truc servira a rien.

Un signe que c'est mort ne, il n'y a pas de porn dans le mtavers, le porn c'est la base d'internet, du minitel et de pleins de sites comme onlyfan et co.
facebook a interdit les attouchement virtuel.

si je peux pas pincer les fesses virtuel je reste sur pornhub (en vr ventuellement  ::mouarf:: )




entre nous, vous trouvez pas ces avatars super sexy  ::aie:: , des graphismes et des formes a en faire perdre la tte, crysis3 est dtrn

----------


## AndMax

> On nous parle aussi de runion en VR. Pour quoi faire?
> Mes runions en visio confrence sont extrmement rares : quand le sujet est chaud, qu'on sait que le ton risque de monter et qu'on est pas capable de se voir en personne.
> Qu'apporte la VR dans une runion "normale"? Rien
> Mais je ne sais plus prendre de notes si je ne vois pas ma feuille/mon clavier.


Attention, ne pas confondre mtavers (univers persistant, monde virtuel dans lequel tu peux interagir avec d'autres) et VR (ralit virtuelle), c'est  dire un casque avec un cran intgr qui te permet de changer ton angle de vue en bougeant la tte. Ce sont 2 notions compltement diffrentes, et les mtavers peuvent tre utiliss avec un simple cran fixe.

Cependant depuis que Facebook/Meta s'y intresse, il semble qu'il y ait un amalgame entre VR et mtavers, et je pense que c'est une grave erreur.

Cela dit, je suis d'accord pour les runions: un casque VR n'apportera rien ou pas grand chose,  part que a te facilitera normment le fait de renverser ton caf dans le monde rel.  ::?:  De mme un univers virtuel qui affiche les avatars de tes collgues n'apportera rien non plus par rapport  une liste de personnes connectes (avec ou sans photo ou webcam). C'est plus une distraction qu'autre chose.




> Elle booste la vente de casque VR dont j'entends dire que le march grand public ne convient pas  tous.


Ce serait intressant d'avoir une tude pour constater parmi toutes les personnes qui utilisent un casque VR quel est le temps d'utilisation moyen, et l je pense qu'on verrait rapidement que a ne convient pas pour tout le monde, ou en tout cas pas dans le cadre d'un usage prolong. Peut-tre qu'il faudra faire voluer gntiquement l'humanit afin qu'elle accepte plus facilement des incohrences entre son oreille interne et son champ de vision. Ou alors il faudra limiter les runions  20 minutes pour viter les cas de cybercintose. Et du coup il faudra aussi au pralable se poser la question si pour un usage aussi court, l'achat d'un casque devenant vite obsolte et qui ncessite normment de ressources minires et nergtiques n'est pas un "investissement" irresponsable compar  un moniteur, un clavier et une souris.




> J'ai l'impression d'tre un vieux qui refuse l'volution mais j'ai surtout l'impression de voir des plus vieux qui ont perdu de vue l'utilisation de leur outil pour l'utilisateur.


Ce n'est pas encore une volution... c'est juste un sujet en vogue qui va partir aux oubliettes lorsque les gens se rendront compte que ces univers apportent plus de problmes que de solutions concrtes (exemple de fiasco ici).

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Le "mtavers" est en train de devenir le mot clef le plus utilis par plusieurs plateformes pour attirer l'attention,  ce jour, 552 applications au total incluent ce terme dans leur bote de description*

*En 2022, la plupart des applications utiliseront probablement le mot clef "mtavers" dans leur description. Ce mot clef particulier a donn aux applications un certain engouement et les a aides  doubler ou tripler le nombre de leurs utilisateurs*

En novembre 2021, Mark Zuckerberg, le PDG de Facebook, a annonc la cration d'un monde numrique que la direction de Meta appelle "mtavers". Il s'agit d'un monde en ligne o les utilisateurs peuvent crer leurs propres avatars et faire tout ce qu'ils veulent dans les espaces virtuels, comme ils le font dans le monde rel.

Peu aprs l'annonce faite par la direction de Meta, tout l'internet est devenu friand du mtavers et c'est pourquoi de nombreuses applications ont opt pour ce mot spcifique dans leurs descriptions. Le nombre d'applications utilisant ce terme a t multipli par dix depuis que Facebook a annonc son ide sur ce concept. Selon le rapport de Sensor Tower, un certain nombre de mots spcifiques seront massivement utiliss dans les descriptions d'applications en 2021 et 2022, et Mtavers en fait partie.


Outre le mtavers, d'autres terminologies sont trs utilises. La cryptographie est le deuxime mot clef utilis par les dveloppeurs d'applications. Actuellement, 114 applications intgrent la cryptographie dans leur description. NFTs (jetons non fongibles) est en troisime position. La RA (ralit augmente) et la RV (ralit virtuelle) occupent respectivement la 4e et la 5e place.

De novembre 2021  janvier 2022, 552 applications au total reconnaissent le terme " mtavers " dans leur bote de description. C'est beaucoup, car l'anne dernire,  la fin du mois de novembre, seules 29 applications incluaient ce terme dans leur bote de description.


Les dveloppeurs de jeux mobiles ont galement montr un vif intrt pour le mtavers.  ce jour, cent sept (107) dveloppeurs de jeux mobiles utilisent ce mot clef pour attirer l'attention. Aprs les dveloppeurs de jeux mobiles, ce sont les applications financires qui occupent la deuxime place en utilisant le mot clef Mtavers, au total 101 applications financires l'utilisent.

Viennent ensuite les applications sociales (70), de divertissement (57), de livres (37), de style de vie (33), d'outils (26), d'affaires (25), d'art et de design (13) et, en dernire place, les applications lies  l'ducation, avec 11 applications considres comme Mtavers.

Mtavers est un concept nouveau qui prendra encore quelques bonnes annes avant de voir le jour. Cependant, on ne peut nier que ce concept va srement amener la technologie  un tout autre niveau.


Source : Sensor Tower

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Une plateforme avec "mtavers" dans la description attire-t-elle plus votre attention ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  25 % des personnes passeront au moins une heure par jour dans le mtavers pour le travail, les achats, l'ducation, la vie sociale et/ou le divertissement d'ici 2026, selon Gartner

 ::fleche::  L'inventeur de la PlayStation pense que le mtavers est "sans intrt", ajoutant que les casques RV et RA sont "tout simplement ennuyeux"

 ::fleche::  La vision de Meta pour le mtavers est une "vieille ide" qui n'a "jamais fonctionn", d'aprs Phil Libin, le PDG d'une entreprise technologique

 ::fleche::  60 % des Franais considrent que le mtavers est avant tout un moyen de se divertir, seuls 15 % sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers

----------


## natponch

Sinon il y a Habbo hotel en attendant.... 😅

----------


## frfancha

Il y 22 ans (juste aprs la fin du buzz sur le bug de l'an 2000) le mot magique c'tait XML.
Combien de confrences n'ai je pas vu annoncer la solution  tous les problmes (mme la faim dans le monde) par XML...

----------


## Aiekick

beaucoup de hype pour pas grand chose a mon sens

----------


## kain_tn

> beaucoup de hype pour pas grand chose a mon sens


C'est de la hype pour faire croire qu'il y a un besoin et attirer les utilisateurs.

Pour ce qui est d'attirer les grandes entreprises, Meta se contente srement de leur expliquer  quel point elles vont pouvoir pomper plus de donnes, vendre plus de pub sans bloqueurs, etc.

----------


## AndMax

_"Mtavers est un concept nouveau"_

Sensor Tower est une socit fonde en 2013, elle n'a donc pas conscience de ce qu'taient les mots cl en 2006 ou 2007... c'est juste le retour d'un mot  buzz (dj en vogue il y a plus de 15 ans) et en aucun cas quelque chose de nouveau. Demandez aux "rsidents" de Second Life qui y sont depuis presque 20 ans de ce qu'ils pensent de cette "nouveaut".  :;):

----------


## thamn

Bah, quoi de mal a faire le buzz sur un truc qui n'existe pas.
On vous a jamais parle de dieu, du paradis et tout a??? 
a marche bien cette affaire, pourtant c'est pas mal du vent quoi, je vois pas pourquoi le metavers ferait pas courrir les foules lui aussi..  ::ptdr::

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Seules 18 % des marques ont dclar savoir ce que signifie le "mtavers", 22 % ignorant totalement ce que c'est, ce qui pourrait entraver la dmarche de Meta visant  en faire son principal produit*

*Le changement de nom de Facebook en Meta a fait du mtavers l'un des lments de technologie future les plus discuts actuellement. Alors que les raisons du changement de nom de Meta ont peut-tre plus  voir avec la controverse dans laquelle Facebook tait emptr depuis au moins une demi-dcennie, le mtavers est quand mme devenu un sujet intressant et s'il devient aussi influent qu'on le dit actuellement, il pourrait changer la donne dans le monde du marketing.*

Pourtant, la plupart des marques, des spcialistes du marketing et des professionnels de l'analyse ne semblent pas savoir ce qu'est rellement le mtavers ni tre conscients de l'impact qu'il peut avoir sur eux  l'avenir. Une socit d'analyse du nom de ListenFirstMedia a rcemment men une enqute dans laquelle elle a demand  divers spcialistes du marketing de marque s'ils savaient ou non ce qu'tait le mtavers, et les rsultats sont assez surprenants.

22 % des personnes interroges ont rpondu qu'elles n'avaient aucune ide de ce qu'tait le mtavers, tandis que 49,5 % ont dclar qu'elles savaient plus ou moins ce que c'tait. 10 % ont dclar qu'ils n'taient pas srs de ce que c'tait, et seulement 18 % ont dit qu'ils savaient ce que signifiait le terme " mtavers ". Cela pourrait constituer un obstacle dans la dmarche de Meta visant  faire du mtavers son principal produit, ce qui pourrait en fait tre le but, car un produit trs vague peut rendre difficile sa rglementation par les institutions gouvernementales.

Une autre enqute, qui demandait aux consommateurs quelles taient les plateformes de mdias sociaux auxquelles ils faisaient le moins confiance, a rvl qu'environ 44,5 % des personnes interroges considraient Facebook comme la plateforme la moins fiable. Cependant, 14 % ont galement dclar qu'Instagram tait la plateforme la plus fiable, et 40 % des marques l'ont galement qualifie de ressource marketing la plus importante. 

Par consquent, l'accent mis sur le mtavers pourrait tre plutt nfaste pour l'entreprise,  moins que les personnes qu'elle sert ne soient en mesure de comprendre la signification de ce terme et la faon dont elles peuvent l'utiliser  leur avantage dans une certaine mesure.


Source : ListenFirstMedia
Source : ListenFirstMedia

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous cette tude pertinente ?
 ::fleche::  En France, le concept de mtavers a-t-il dj attir les marques ou reste-t-il encore plutt inconnu ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  60 % des Franais considrent que le mtavers est avant tout un moyen de se divertir, seuls 15 % sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers

 ::fleche::  La vision de Meta pour le mtavers est une "vieille ide" qui n'a "jamais fonctionn", d'aprs Phil Libin, le PDG d'une entreprise technologique

 ::fleche::  Pour attirer l'attention sur son mtavers, Facebook aurait envisag l'ouverture de magasins physiques, qui permettraient aux clients d'en faire l'exprience et d'acheter du matriel, selon un rapport

----------


## d_d_v

En 2007, des grandes entreprises faisaient des oprations marketing de recrutement via Second Life. C'tait le nouveau paradigme de l'poque, soit-disant  ::mouarf:: 
L'Histoire se rpte.

----------


## calvaire

@d_d_v j'aime bien les commentaires aussi




> Second Life, ou l'art de gnrer du battage mdiatique autour de rien. Du vent.
> Aprs les sujets des 20h sur les permanences virtuelles des partis attirant moins qu'une permanence de petit quartier, voil deux pages sur une campagne de recrutement de toute petite ampleur.
> C'est vraiment ridicule.





> D'autant plus que vous tes d'accord avec joey : Second Life sonne franchement creux et a peu de chance de reprsenter l'avenir du Web.


un beau ptard mouill

Ce qui compte c'est l'ergonomie.
c'est comme l'ihm de windows, avec nos gpu on pourrais faire un desktop en 3d/vr avec pleisn d'effets mais au final windows 11 ressemble  windows 3.11, interface en 2d avec peu d'effet (juste un jeu d'ombre discret), des fenetre bien carr sans coin arrondie...
mme chose pour les smartphones, plus basique possible, des grosses icones dans une interface en 2D

pourquoi je navigurais sur le web comme dans un pisode de futurama en vr... c'est super pas pratique, une page web en 2d est plus productive pour acheter un truc sur amazon que de me connecter en vr, me balader dans un centre commercial virtuel et choisir mes produits.
meme chose avec les runions, un simple micro/casque sans webcam: pratique, rapide consomme peu de bande passante...

----------


## escartefigue

Je serais curieux de connatre le cot nergtique et donc environnemental de cette technologie.

----------


## marsupial

> Il y 22 ans (juste aprs la fin du buzz sur le bug de l'an 2000) le mot magique c'tait XML.


D'ailleurs le bug de l'an 2000 a t trs mal rsolu. C'est  dire qu'on a pens a rsoudre le bug mais pas sa scurit. Mfiez-vous de vos serveurs de temps.

Pour en revenir  l'impact nergtique de cette nouvelle tentative de capter notre attention numrique, cela demande le supercalculateur le plus puissant au monde et srement des datacenters en pagaille pour au final se faire harceler virtuellement. Dj que je regarde peu la tv  cause de la pub, mais l se faire collecter ses donnes pour recevoir des annonces cibles, il faut tre un nolife qui ne sait pas quoi faire de son temps.

Margrete Verstager va faire tester pour voir comment rguler. Je suis prt  parier que cela enfreint le RGPD.

----------


## Invit

En gros, le metaverse c'est de l'onanisme intellectuel de milliardaire.

----------


## diamondsoftware

@ Escartefigue:
"Je serais curieux de connatre le cot nergtique et donc environnemental de cette technologie."
CATASTROPHIQUE!!!
S.

----------


## Jacti

Je n'ai aucune confiance dans les prvision du Gartner Group qui s'est "vautr" de nombreuses fois dans ses prvisions. Une des plus belles est une prvision au dbut des annes 80. Ils disaient que Unix n'avait aucun avenir !! Par contre ils prdisaient un bel avenir  OS/2, probablement parce qu'il y avait IBM dans le coup. Leurs prvisions sont totalement bidons et absolument pas bases sur des faits techniques.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je n'ai aucune confiance dans les prvision du Gartner Group qui s'est "vautr" de nombreuses fois dans ses prvisions. Une des plus belles est une prvision au dbut des annes 80. Ils disaient que Unix n'avait aucun avenir !! Par contre ils prdisaient un bel avenir  OS/2, probablement parce qu'il y avait IBM dans le coup. Leurs prvisions sont totalement bidons et absolument pas bases sur des faits techniques.


J'ai un prof qui a vcu cette poque qui nous racontait que OS/2, concurrent de Windows 3.1 tait dj du niveau de Windows 95, et que ce qui a tu OS/2, c'est d'abord IBM avec un prix...  la IBM puis juste aprs le dbut de la vente lie de MS. 

Je ne sais pas quand s'est pass cette prdiction, mais s'il s'agit d'une analyse technique, elle avait de grande chance d'tre pertinente.

----------


## Jacti

> ce qui a tu OS/2, c'est d'abord IBM avec un prix...  la IBM puis juste aprs le dbut de la vente lie de MS.


Vous apportez de l'eau  mon moulin puisque cette prdiction a t tue par IBM lui-mme...
En fait, je me rappelle maintenant que le Gartner Group avait en fait prdit que le transactionnel se ferait par OS/2. Prdiction on ne peut plus fausse videmment.
Les cabinets d'tudes c'est un peu comme les conomistes, ils sont trs forts pour vous expliquer  posteriori pourquoi ils se sont tromps.
https://www.01net.com/actualites/fau...es-154964.html (un peu ancien mais toujours d'actualit)

----------


## Sandra Coret

*35 % des consommateurs n'ont jamais entendu parler du mtavers, et seulement 6 % sont  l'aise dans leur comprhension du mtavers pour l'expliquer aux autres, selon Gartner*

*Selon Gartner, Inc., plus d'un tiers des consommateurs (35 %) n'ont jamais entendu parler du mtavers. Les analystes invitent  modrer les attentes  court terme.*

Une enqute mene par Gartner auprs de 324 consommateurs en janvier 2022 a permis de dterminer o se situe l'Amricain de tous les jours dans le spectre de la sensibilisation aux mtavers.

L'enqute rvle que 58 % des personnes interroges ont soit entendu parler du mtavers, mais ne savent pas ce que cela signifie, soit pensent comprendre le mtavers, mais auraient du mal  l'expliquer  quelqu'un d'autre. Seules 6 % des personnes se disent suffisamment  l'aise dans leur comprhension du mtavers pour l'expliquer aux autres.

"_Il s'agit d'un signal utile pour temprer les attentes  court terme  l'gard du mtavers et de son impact potentiel sur la vie quotidienne des consommateurs_", a dclar Kyle Rees, directeur analyste senior du dpartement Marketing de Gartner. "_Il sera passionnant de voir comment les entreprises mta-conscientes commencent  donner du sens aux technologies de nouvelle gnration pour apporter de nouveaux produits, services et expriences dans le monde qui nous entoure_". 

"_Les technologies qui sont entrelaces avec le mtavers, comme les projets sur la blockchain ou les monnaies numriques, doivent tre mises en vidence comme perturbatrices de la pense du statu quo. Mme le fait de communiquer correctement les cas d'utilisation commerciale autour des concepts adjacents au mtavers, comme l'IA et la ralit augmente, contribuera grandement  dmystifier ce qui est encore largement une technologie inconnue du consommateur quotidien._"


Parmi ceux qui connaissent au moins le mtavers, 60 % n'ont pas d'opinion  son sujet, et seuls 18 % en sont rellement emballs. Par ailleurs, 21 % se disent proccups par l'impact que pourrait avoir le mtavers. 

"_Les entreprises intresses par le mtavers ont beaucoup de travail  faire pour changer l'attitude des consommateurs_", poursuit M. Rees. "_Contempler le mtavers est un luxe pour lequel la plupart des gens n'ont pas le temps actuellement. Il est primordial d'amener les gens  voir au-del des lments individuels de l'IA ou des crans monts sur la tte pour qu'ils adoptent rellement les multiples technologies qui composent un mtavers complet. Il existe de nouvelles opportunits et de nouveaux modles conomiques complexes et innovants que le consommateur moyen doit pouvoir apprhender facilement, sinon les entreprises risquent de perdre leur intrt._"

Source : Gartner

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette tude ? La trouvez-vous pertinente ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle est la situation en France ? Les consommateurs franais savent-ils ce qu'est le mtavers ? Qu'en pensent-ils ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  60 % des Franais considrent que le mtavers est avant tout un moyen de se divertir, seuls 15 % sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers

 ::fleche::  87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, nanmoins 74 % envisagent de l'utiliser une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition, selon NordVPN

 ::fleche::  25 % des personnes passeront au moins une heure par jour dans le mtavers pour le travail, les achats, l'ducation, la vie sociale ou le divertissement d'ici 2026, selon Gartner

 ::fleche::  Seules 18 % des marques ont dclar savoir ce que signifie le "mtavers", 22 % ignorant totalement ce que c'est, ce qui pourrait entraver la dmarche de Meta visant  en faire son principal produit

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Horizon, la plateforme de ralit virtuelle sociale de Meta, atteint 300 000 utilisateurs, c'est une multiplication par 10 en trois mois environ,*
*mais cette croissance peut-elle se poursuivre ?*

*Facebook a pari son avenir sur la ralit virtuelle et le mtavers, en changeant de marque pour devenir Meta et en dpensant des milliards par an pour construire du matriel et des logiciels qui vont au-del des mdias sociaux traditionnels. Mais l'entreprise a, du moins jusqu' prsent, peu partag avec le public les rsultats de ses premiers paris.*


Le pari le plus mdiatis de Meta est actuellement une plateforme de ralit virtuelle sociale pour le casque Quest, appele Horizon Worlds. Elle a rcemment t prsente dans la publicit de Meta pour le Super Bowl, et Mark Zuckerberg l'a qualifie de  noyau de notre vision du mtavers   lors de la dernire confrence tlphonique sur les rsultats de l'entreprise. Au cours d'une runion virtuelle de Meta en dbut de semaine, , le chef de produit de la socit, Chris Cox, a donn aux employs une mise  jour indite sur la croissance du nombre d'utilisateurs d'Horizon. Le chef de produit a inform ses employs du nombre d'utilisateurs mensuels de la plateforme de ralit virtuelle. Selon The Verge, le monde bas sur la ralit virtuelle a enregistr 300 000 utilisateurs par mois. Bien que la plateforme ne soit disponible que pour les utilisateurs amricains et canadiens depuis dcembre, les chiffres prouvent qu'elle commence  attirer l'attention du public. L'information sur ce chiffre a t rvle par un employ de la socit qui connaissait la situation. 

Joe Osborne, porte-parole de Meta, a confirm ce chiffre et a prcis qu'il incluait les utilisateurs d'Horizon Worlds et d'Horizon Venues, une application distincte permettant d'assister  des vnements en direct dans la ralit virtuelle, qui utilise les mmes avatars et les mmes mcanismes de base. Ce chiffre n'inclut pas Horizon Workrooms, une exprience de confrence en ralit virtuelle qui repose sur un systme d'invitation.

Avant son lancement en dcembre, Horizon Worlds tait en version bta prive pour permettre aux crateurs de tester ses outils de cration de monde.  l'instar de la plateforme de jeux Roblox ou de Minecraft de Microsoft, Horizon Worlds permet aux utilisateurs de crer des environnements personnaliss dans lesquels ils peuvent se retrouver et jouer  des jeux en tant qu'avatars sans jambes. Meta a annonc cette semaine que 10 000 mondes distincts ont t construits dans Horizon Worlds  ce jour, et son groupe Facebook priv pour les crateurs compte dsormais plus de 20 000 membres.

tant donn que cela ne fait que quelques mois que Horizon Worlds est largement disponible, il est trop tt pour dire si la croissance rapide de la plateforme se poursuivra ou si elle sera capable de conserver ses utilisateurs au fil du temps. Les utilisateurs mensuels des produits sociaux sont toujours plus nombreux que les utilisateurs quotidiens, ce que Cox n'a pas divulgu aux employs. Et l'augmentation des ventes du casque Quest pendant la priode des ftes a certainement contribu  susciter l'intrt des gens qui essaient Horizon.

Meta n'a toujours pas rvl le nombre de casques Quest vendus  ce jour, ce qui rend difficile l'valuation du succs d'Horizon par rapport  la plateforme matrielle sous-jacente sur laquelle il fonctionne. Mais plusieurs estimations de tiers valuent les ventes  plus de 10 millions pour le Quest. Zuckerberg a rcemment dclar que Meta sortirait une version d'Horizon pour les tlphones mobiles dans le courant de l'anne pour  apporter les premires expriences du mtavers  d'autres surfaces que la ralit virtuelle .

 Ainsi, alors que les expriences les plus profondes et les plus immersives se drouleront dans la ralit virtuelle, vous pourrez galement accder aux mondes  partir de vos applications Facebook ou Instagram, et probablement plus au fil du temps , a dclar le PDG lors du dernier appel  rsultats de Meta. L'introduction d'Horizon sur le mobile permettrait de positionner Horizon comme un concurrent encore plus important de Rec Room, une application de jeu social bien finance qui compte 37 millions d'utilisateurs mensuels sur les consoles de jeu, les tlphones mobiles et la ralit virtuelle.

Mme si Horizon Worlds ne rapporte pas encore d'argent  Meta, la pression est forte pour qu'il soit couronn de succs, d'autant plus que l'action de la socit a chut, les investisseurs remettant en question son projet coteux de mtavers. 

Au-del de la rsolution des problmes de modration du contenu et des utilisateurs mineurs dans la ralit virtuelle, Meta doit rendre Horizon suffisamment fiable pour que des millions de personnes puissent l'utiliser. De nombreuses personnes n'ont pas pu se joindre  un rcent concert des Foo Fighters qui s'est tenu dans les Venues aprs le Super Bowl, et Horizon doit encore proposer des moyens pour que les crateurs puissent gagner de l'argent. Mais si la croissance de ses premiers utilisateurs est un indicateur, Horizon a une chance de devenir un grand projet.

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, nanmoins 74 % envisagent de l'utiliser une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition, selon NordVPN

 ::fleche::  35 % des consommateurs n'ont jamais entendu parler du mtavers, et seulement 6 % sont  l'aise dans leur comprhension du mtavers pour l'expliquer aux autres, selon Gartner

 ::fleche::  Seules 18 % des marques ont dclar savoir ce que signifie le "mtavers", 22 % ignorant totalement ce que c'est, ce qui pourrait entraver la dmarche de Meta visant  en faire son principal produit

 ::fleche::  "Mtavers" est en train de devenir le mot-clef le plus utilis par plusieurs plateformes pour attirer l'attention,  ce jour, 552 applications au total incluent ce terme dans leur bote de description

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La socit mre de Facebook, Meta, ne figure plus dans le Top 10 des entreprises les plus valorises.*
*Meta a perdu 513 milliards de dollars de capitalisation boursire en quelques mois * 

*La valeur marchande de Meta a chut d'un montant suprieur  500 milliards de dollars. Meta, qui tait autrefois la sixime plus grande entreprise mondiale en matire de capitalisation boursire, ne figure mme plus parmi les dix premires du classement. L'entreprise a t remplace par deux socits de fabrication de puces informatiques comme Berkshire Hathaway de Buffett et Tencent, la socit chinoise de commerce lectronique. La droute a galement eu un impact sur la fortune personnelle de Zuckerberg. Sa valeur nette sur papier a chut au cours des rcentes difficults de l'entreprise.*

La socit mre de Facebook, Meta, a t jecte du top 10 des entreprises les plus valorises au monde (capitalisation boursire) aprs une srie de revers brutaux ces dernires semaines.

Le gant des mdias sociaux de Mark Zuckerberg valait environ 565 milliards de dollars  la clture du march jeudi  une baisse tonnante par rapport  quelques mois plus tt, lorsque Facebook se classait au sixime rang des entreprises les plus valorises au monde.

Meta se classe actuellement au 11e rang, derrire d'autres entreprises technologiques telles qu'Amazon, Apple, Alphabet et Microsoft, selon Bloomberg. Tesla, Berkshire Hathaway, Nvidia, Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company et Tencent ont tous progress dans le classement. Tesla Inc., avec une valeur marchande de 906 milliards de dollars, a pris la place de Meta en tant que sixime plus grande entreprise derrire le gant du commerce lectronique Amazon.com Inc. Berkshire Hathaway Inc. de Warren Buffett suit le constructeur de vhicules lectriques  700 milliards de dollars, suivi par le fabricant de puces Nvidia Corp.  613 milliards de dollars.


Les actions ont chut de plus de 45 % depuis qu'elles ont atteint un sommet historique de 384,33 $ en septembre dernier, effaant plus de 500 milliards de dollars de valeur marchande au cours de cette priode. Le titre a chut de plus de 30 % au cours des 30 derniers jours seulement.

Le rcent ralentissement a concid avec la publication d'un rapport trimestriel lamentable qui montrait que Facebook avait enregistr une baisse de sa base d'utilisateurs quotidienne moyenne pour la premire fois dans l'histoire de l'entreprise. Zuckerberg a imput la stagnation de l'activit des utilisateurs  la concurrence accrue de plateformes rivales telles que TikTok.

Meta a perdu plus de 200 milliards de dollars de valeur en une seule journe de ngociation  la suite du rapport  ce qui tait la plus forte baisse de valeur marchande d'une journe de toutes les actions de l'histoire des tats-Unis, selon Dow Jones.


Facebook tait autrefois une entreprise qui valait plus de 1 000 milliards de dollars, grce  son systme de suivi impeccable. Cependant, la nouvelle fonctionnalit d'Apple qui permet  ses utilisateurs de choisir de bloquer les traceurs publicitaires a neutralis cette force de Facebook. Mme la base d'utilisateurs de Facebook a commenc  diminuer aprs une vague de rvlations de lanceurs d'alerte, montrant les effets nfastes des mdias sociaux pour les jeunes utilisateurs.

Mark Zuckerberg a fond Facebook il y a environ 18 ans. Il a dcid de renommer son entreprise. L'annonce a t faite durant l'dition 2021 de la Facebook Connect. Comme Google l'avait fait auparavant en prsentant Alphabet, Meta est la maison-mre de diffrentes entreprises dont Facebook, WhatsApp, Instagram, Messenger et Oculus.  Notre marque tait trop lie  un seul de nos services et ne refltait pas tout ce que nous faisons , a expliqu le PDG du groupe.  Ce nouveau nom marque notre nouvel objectif : aider  donner vie au mtavers.  

Le projet, en dveloppement dans le dpartement Facebook Reality Labs (qui s'occupe des technologies de ralit augmente, virtuelle et mixte), compte actuellement 10 000 salaris aux tats-Unis. Facebook a annonc le recrutement dans les cinq prochaines annes de 10 000 ingnieurs et dveloppeurs supplmentaires en Europe. Un projet pour lequel Facebook a rserv 10 milliards de dollars rien que pour 2021, une addition qui sera donc plus sale les annes  venir.

Cette dcision a t perue par certains comme une manuvre de distraction. Selon eux, Zuckerberg s'est efforc de rebaptiser l'entreprise pour faire oublier la srie de scandales lis  Facebook et Instagram, mais aussi l'examen minutieux par le Congrs de l'impact des plateformes de mdias sociaux sur les jeunes utilisateurs.

Le modle commercial de Facebook repose principalement sur la diffusion de publicit, notamment :
vendre des publicits numriques en fonction des sites visits et du comportement des utilisateurs sur Internet ;ou vendre des publicits en fonction de ce que les utilisateurs recherchent sur les moteurs de recherche. 
C'est la raison pour laquelle les utilisateurs recevaient des publicits pour des produits dont ils ne savaient mme pas qu'ils avaient besoin. Cependant, rcemment Apple et Google, pour leur propre avantage, ont dcid de donner aux utilisateurs la possibilit de dsactiver le suivi des publicits sur leurs supports. Les retombes ont conduit les annonceurs  transfrer l'intgralit de leur budget publicitaire vers Google, rpertoriant Facebook comme non rentable.

Malgr tout, la valeur nette de Zuckerberg, 37 ans, est d'environ 74 milliards de dollars. Meta, qui possde toujours Instagram et WhatsApp, a ralis 39 milliards de dollars de bnfices l'anne dernire. Il n'est pas exclu que les bnfices de Facebook continuent de baisser. 

La tentative de Zuckerberg cette semaine de renommer les employs de Facebook en  Metamates  a largement subi les moqueries sur les rseaux sociaux. Le PDG assig a dvoil le changement de titre lors d'une runion gnrale qui a eu lieu mardi.

 Nous avons crit nos valeurs d'entreprise actuelles en 2007. Elles ont t remarquablement durables, mais beaucoup de choses ont chang pendant cette priode. Nous sommes dsormais une entreprise distribue. Nous avons une communaut mondiale et un impact de grande envergure , a crit Zuckerberg dans un message qu'il a post sur Facebook aprs la runion.  Et nous sommes maintenant une entreprise mtavers, qui construit l'avenir de la connexion sociale , a ajout le PDG.

Le principal dirigeant de Meta a expliqu aux employs de l'entreprise que la directive de Meta, qui consistait  "aller vite", est dsormais tendue  "aller vite ensemble", que l'expression "tre audacieux" devient "construire des choses gniales" et que l'nonc des valeurs comprend maintenant "se concentrer sur l'impact  long terme". La valeur d'entreprise de Facebook, "tre ouvert", est dsormais "vivre dans le futur", tandis qu'"tre direct et respecter ses collgues" a t modifi en "tre ouvert". Plus loin, Zuckerberg a ajout qu'une autre directive stipule que le personnel de Meta devrait viter de "se faire plaisir  mort". Mais ce n'est pas tout.

Le PDG va plus loin en expliquant au personnel que l'ordre de priorit lorsqu'on se considre soi-mme, par rapport aux collgues et  l'entreprise, devrait tre "Meta, metamates, moi". Zuckerberg a dclar :  j'ai toujours pens que pour que les valeurs soient utiles, elles doivent tre des ides avec lesquelles les bonnes entreprises peuvent raisonnablement ne pas tre d'accord ou mettre l'accent diffremment. En travaillant chez Meta, nous nous engageons  appliquer ces valeurs  notre travail quotidien. Je pense que ces valeurs capturent la manire dont nous devons agir en tant qu'entreprise pour donner vie  notre vision .

Il a expliqu que ce slogan se rapporte au "sens de la responsabilit que chaque employ de Meta doit observer pour la russite collective et envers les autres en tant que coquipier". En outre, Andrew Bosworth, qui devrait bientt tre promu de son rle actuel de vice-prsident de la ralit augmente (RA) et virtuelle (RV) chez Meta  celui de directeur technique, a affirm sur Twitter que le nom "metamates" tait en ralit une invention originale du clbre physicien, auteur et spcialiste des sciences cognitives Douglas Hofstadter, qu'un employ avait "contact  distance" pour trouver des ides. Le nom semble vouloir dire "constructeur de mtavers".

"C'est le bon moment pour mettre  jour nos valeurs et notre systme d'exploitation culturel", a crit Zuckerberg sur sa page Facebook.

Zuckerberg semble tenir ferme sur ses ambitions concernant le mtavers malgr tous les scepticismes, manant mme d'autres milliardaires comme Elon Musk. Avec tous les obstacles sur le chemin, comme une baisse d'un jour de 240 milliards de dollars en capitalisation et les scepticismes du public, Meta pourrait en fait russir. Zuckerberg pourrait en fait pouvoir vivre dans sa version mtavers mme si l'entreprise perd encore plus d'argent en cours de route. La question demeure de savoir s'il pourra conserver toutes les personnes qui lui ont fait confiance pendant tout ce temps.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture en faites-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Zuckerberg explique au personnel de Facebook qu'ils seront dsormais connus sous le nom de "metamates", et annonce de nouvelles valeurs pour l'entreprise
 ::fleche::  Facebook change de nom et s'appelle dsormais Mta. Zuckerberg espre qu'un milliard de personnes seront dans le mtavers d'ici dix ans

----------


## calvaire

Dans ce top 11, il y'a juste TSMC, Aramco et peut etre Berkshire Hathaway (je sais pas trop ce que fais cette boite) qui sont rellement prcieux, le reste c'est juste des boites qui brasse du vent et qui ont des alternatives trs crdible en cas de faillite.

je suis pas surpris que meta baisse, elle va retrouver une valeur qui lui correspond rellement (pas grand chose), dans quelques anne on aura la meme chose avec Tesla ou c'est ici carrment de la pure spculation (meta engrange des bnfices au moins)

----------


## Invit

En premire lecture, j'aurais tendance  dire que je suis d'accord avec toi.

Mais pas en seconde lecture, car ce que propose mta a tout de mme normment d'avantages. 
- Avoir un tronc commun pour certaines activits (Exemple : ne plus avoir  se dplacer pour aller visiter un appartement, ...)
- Permettre  des gens qui ne peuvent pas se dplacer d'avoir un rfrentiel ou tout le monde va pour rencontrer du monde, aller dans un cinma virtuel, ...
- ...


Et donc  travers tout a, gagner un temps considrable et donc ... de l'argent.


Dans le fond, je comprends que peu de personnes ne veulent d'un mta qui centralise tous les points d'attentions, collecte nos donnes, ... Et je suis le premier  ne pas vouloir de a.
Dans la forme, si l'on prend de la distance, il y a tout de mme un vritable intrt pour l'humanit  avoir une chose similaire en plus vertueux.


Personnellement, j'aurais tendance  dire qu'avant de vouloir faire un mta, il faut dj faire des lunettes VR qui ne soient pas un fardeau  porter.
En 2022, la VR reste deux crans  1 cm des yeux dans un casque bien trop lourd et c'est peut-tre la manire dont on pense la VR qu'il faut revoir.

----------


## calvaire

> - Avoir un tronc commun pour certaines activits (Exemple : ne plus avoir  se dplacer pour aller visiter un appartement, ...)


je prfre le visiter en vrai avant d'acheter ou louer perso...
de plus en plus d'agences immobilire propose de visiter les appart en 3d, on a pas besoin de facebook ou de vr pour a.




> - Permettre  des gens qui ne peuvent pas se dplacer d'avoir un rfrentiel ou tout le monde va pour rencontrer du monde, aller dans un cinma virtuel, ...


C'est une trs mauvaise solution. Traitons le probleme  la source, pourquoi  "des gens ne peuvent pas se dplacer" ? si c'est des personnes dpendantes/handicap, il faut remettre en cause notre modle de socit si la seul solution pour qu'il ait une vie social c'est le mtavers  ::aie:: 
si c'est des personnes tous le temps occup qui bosse H24 la aussi, c'est pas le mtavers qui va les sauver...

c'est peut etre moi qui suit dconnect mais les relations a distance/virtuel pour moi ne valent pas grand chose. rien ne remplace de vrai relations physique, pas meme 10000 amies Facebook. Ca va juste faire encore plus de dpressif cette histoire

----------


## AoCannaille

> je prfre le visiter en vrai avant d'acheter ou louer perso...
> de plus en plus d'agences immobilire propose de visiter les appart en 3d, on a pas besoin de facebook ou de vr pour a.


La VR permettrai de faire visiter N personnes en mme temps le bien,  3h du mat' si tu veux, a reste utilise pour faire un premier filtre : Tu visites en VR 100 appartements pour faire un premier tri et 5 en rel.




> C'est une trs mauvaise solution. Traitons le probleme  la source, pourquoi  "des gens ne peuvent pas se dplacer" ? si c'est des personnes dpendantes/handicap, il faut remettre en cause notre modle de socit si la seul solution pour qu'il ait une vie social c'est le mtavers


Compltement d'accord! a me fait penser  Avatar ou le mec handicap est tout content de pouvoir bouger une fois au contrle du shtroumpf gant alors qu'on sait plus tard dans le film que toutes les technos de chirurgies existent pour lui rendre ses jambes...




> c'est peut etre moi qui suit dconnect mais les relations a distance/virtuel pour moi ne valent pas grand chose. rien ne remplace de vrai relations physique, pas meme 10000 amies Facebook. Ca va juste faire encore plus de dpressif cette histoire


J'ai pass des dizaines d'heures  jouer en ligne avec des gens, avec au final juste une connexion vocale et certains font partis de mes meilleurs amis, alors que cela fait 10 ans qu'on ne joue plus ensemble. J'imagine que cela peut faire pareil avec la VR, au final, si on tombe sur des personnes avec qui on a des atomes crochus, et qu'on prend le temps d'approfondir la relation. Il n'y a pas de raison de penser que se soit impossible avec la VR.

J'ai jou longtemps avec peut tre en tout 75 personnes, je suis rest ami avec 2 d'entre elles et j'ai gard contact avec une dizaine. L'important, comme d'habitude est de faire du qualitatif plutt que du quantitatif.

Personnellement je vois beaucoup d'intert  la VR mais je ne pense pas que cela va s'imposer comme mode de communication principal...

----------


## kain_tn

> J'ai pass des dizaines d'heures  jouer en ligne avec des gens, avec au final juste une connexion vocale et certains font partis de mes meilleurs amis, alors que cela fait 10 ans qu'on ne joue plus ensemble. J'imagine que cela peut faire pareil avec la VR, au final, si on tombe sur des personnes avec qui on a des atomes crochus, et qu'on prend le temps d'approfondir la relation. Il n'y a pas de raison de penser que se soit impossible avec la VR.
> 
> J'ai jou longtemps avec peut tre en tout 75 personnes, je suis rest ami avec 2 d'entre elles et j'ai gard contact avec une dizaine. L'important, comme d'habitude est de faire du qualitatif plutt que du quantitatif.
> 
> Personnellement je vois beaucoup d'intert  la VR mais je ne pense pas que cela va s'imposer comme mode de communication principal...


J'ai vcu le mme genre d'exprience, mais la question que je me pose ce n'est pas _"est-ce que je peux rencontrer des gens bien via la VR"_, mais plutt _"Est-ce que je souhaite que Meta (ou tout autre GAFAM) et littralement toute sa rgie publicitaire soient des tmoins/voyeurs de mes relations avec les gens?"_ ou encore _"Est-ce que je souhaite rencontrer des gens  travers Meta?"_ Ma rponse est bien videmment _"non"_.





> La VR permettrai de faire visiter N personnes en mme temps le bien,  3h du mat' si tu veux, a reste utilise pour faire un premier filtre : Tu visites en VR 100 appartements pour faire un premier tri et 5 en rel.


Ou de faire des reprages pour les cambriolages. Bon okay, je sors  ::):

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Meta cherche un moyen de mlanger le monde physique et le monde virtuel par le biais de la ralit mixte, mais cette technologie ne pourra se concrtiser que dans quelques annes*

*Meta est l'une des grandes entreprises technologiques qui cherchent un moyen de mlanger le monde physique et le monde virtuel. Mme si cette possibilit pourrait se concrtiser dans les prochaines annes, voire dans la prochaine dcennie, elle n'est pas prs de voir le jour.*

La technologie qui fusionne les deux ralits est une possibilit pour l'avenir et peut se concrtiser dans les prochaines annes, comme le dit l'entreprise technologique elle-mme. Meta a rcemment donn quelques dtails supplmentaires sur son Metaverse et cette technologie aux agences de publicit.

Si une personne porte le casque MR (ralit mixte), elle pourra fusionner les deux mondes en un seul monde virtuel. Elle pourra utiliser un objet physique qu'elle peut toucher ou qu'elle tient dans ses mains pour provoquer une action dans le monde virtuel en utilisant la technologie de ralit mixte. Par exemple, il peut endommager un personnage de jeu vido dans le monde virtuel avec une batte de cricket qu'il a balance dans le monde physique.

Il existe trois types de ralit augmente qui sont souvent lis  l'univers virtuel de la socit technologique, galement connu sous le nom de Metaverse. La ralit augmente, la ralit virtuelle et la ralit mixte. Les deux premires existent dj sous la forme de jeux comme Pokmon GO pour la ralit augmente et de casques VR pour la dernire. Les casques VR donnent aux utilisateurs la possibilit d'entrer dans un monde entirement virtuel avec lequel ils peuvent se connecter  l'aide de manettes. Mais aucune de ces ralits ne permet  un utilisateur d'interagir avec son environnement virtuel en utilisant un objet physique.

Selon un cadre d'une agence de publicit, Meta a publi ces commentaires lors d'un appel zoom qui devait tre la premire discussion de Meta avec les agences de publicit pour les aider  mieux comprendre le fonctionnement du Metaverse afin de mieux en faire la publicit.

Bien que la conception de Metaverse puisse prendre une dcennie, ses ides avant-gardistes et son concept futuriste d'un univers virtuel qui serait diffus par de nombreux serveurs diffrents  la fois et d'une ralit qui peut tre ouverte  partir de nombreux appareils en mme temps sont vraiment uniques.

Mais la technologie de la ralit mixte n'est pas vraiment inexistante, car il existe des casques MR, mais ils sont trs chers et conus pour un usage professionnel, ce qui est un facteur dfavorable.


Lors de la confrence annuelle Connect de Meta qui a lieu chaque anne en octobre, Meta a annonc un nouveau projet appel Project Cambria. Le projet Cambria est un casque qui devrait sortir cette anne et qui aura les caractristiques de la ralit mixte, mais aussi le suivi du visage et des yeux pour une exprience rvolutionnaire.

Lors de la confrence avec les agences de publicit, Meta n'a pas fourni beaucoup d'informations sur le format des publicits ou sur la manire dont les publicits de marque ne seront pas affiches  ct de celles qui pourraient tre inappropries pour les jeunes utilisateurs. Ces questions ont t poses par un cadre de l'une des agences publicitaires prsentes  la confrence. Les publicitaires ont galement cherch  savoir ce qu'ils obtiendront pour l'argent qu'ils ont dpens, l'efficacit de ces publicits et leurs mesures.

Cependant, Meta a dclin tout commentaire, un porte-parole ayant refus de s'exprimer  ce sujet. 

Source : Meta 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du concept de ralit mixte de Meta ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Meta prvoit de publier pour la premire fois les rsultats de Reality Labs, son unit de matriel de ralit virtuelle et augmente, et s'attend  une baisse de 10 milliards de dollars des bnfices

 ::fleche::  Horizon, la plateforme de ralit virtuelle sociale de Meta, atteint 300 000 utilisateurs, c'est une multiplication par 10 en trois mois environ ; mais cette croissance peut-elle se poursuivre

 ::fleche::  Meta a dpos plusieurs brevets destins  lui permettre de suivre les mouvements des yeux et les expressions du visage dans le mtavers, car cela profiterait probablement aux annonceurs

 ::fleche::  La socit mre de Facebook, Meta, ne figure plus dans le Top 10 des entreprises les plus valorises, Meta a perdu 513 milliards de dollars de capitalisation boursire en quelques mois

----------


## vivid

la ; ralit virtuelle  ::ptdr::  le cloud  ::ptdr::  en informatique, moins il y a de contenus plus les termes sont pompeux et ridicule. Le ridicule ne tue pas... si cela pouvait rendre muet.  ::ccool::

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Mark Zuckerberg estime qu'il faudra encore quelques annes pour que le Mtavers soit pleinement oprationnel, et voque plusieurs autres dfis  relever pour les dix prochaines annes*

*Mark Elliot Zuckerberg, le PDG de Meta Platforms, dont Facebook, a dclar lors d'une rcente interview qu'il ne savait pas encore quand les gens verraient la version pleinement oprationnelle du Metaverse de Facebook.*

Parlant du monde virtuel en 3D de Facebook, qui utilise des dispositifs de ralit augmente et de ralit virtuelle ainsi que la blockchain, au festival South by Southwest (SXSW) 2022 au Texas, le PDG a dclar : "_Nous n'avons que quelques annes devant nous_". Paralllement  cela, il a expliqu que les gens vont vivre des expriences tonnantes, similaires  celles qu'ils ont vcues avec Ray-Ban, dans lequel l'entreprise a presque fourr toutes les technologies possibles dans une paire de lunettes. "_Mais dans quelques annes, les gens seront tmoins de la toute premire chose qui fait rellement de la ralit augmente (RA) mais qui, en apparence, sera une paire de lunettes normale._"

Mark Zuckerberg,  ce stade, a dclar que "_ce ne sera pas parfait_".  ce moment-l, de nombreux autres produits et fonctionnalits seront galement prsents, comme les nouvelles versions du casque VR Oculus Quest. Il a compar ce casque VR au premier iPhone en ce qui concerne ses impacts. En outre, il a dclar qu'il tait galement ncessaire de continuer  introduire de nouvelles choses pendant plusieurs annes.

Plus tt, le PDG a inform qu'aprs probablement 10 ans, les plateformes Meta seront en mesure de reconnatre compltement les ambitions de son environnement numrique 3D. L'anne dernire, la division Reality Lab de la socit, qui s'occupe des missions lies aux mtavers, a perdu 10 milliards de dollars, et il y a beaucoup d'autres dfis  relever avant le succs des mtavers.

Le casque VR ncessite de bonnes caractristiques et une bonne apparence pour tre un succs, comme l'a dit Zuckerberg. "_Pour la dcennie  venir, ce sera un dfi passionnant, car il est trs difficile de minimiser les bonnes choses_", a-t-il ajout.


Mark Zuckerberg a galement comment publiquement, pour la premire fois, la guerre russo-ukrainienne, la qualifiant d'vnement "_hautement bouleversant_".

Interrog sur l'ide de changer le nom de l'entreprise, le PDG a admis que c'tait en partie d  des "_affaires extrieures_" ou au fait de rvler publiquement que l'entreprise a  offrir quelque chose de trs diffrent de ses plateformes de rseaux sociaux habituelles, trs clbres et qui connaissent un grand succs. Il s'agissait aussi en partie de parler  ses employs.

Selon lui, les communications externes visent  rallier les individus  l'intrieur des frontires de l'entreprise. Il ne s'agit pas seulement de dire aux gens, lors d'une runion, que l'on consacre tant de ressources  tel ou tel secteur pour raliser telle ou telle chose.

En outre, la relance visait  marquer de son empreinte ce qui, selon Mark Zuckerberg, est "_la prochaine tape_" de l'internet.

"_La vision de Meta consiste surtout  marquer le coup,  remporter la victoire et  orienter nos stratgies futures_", a dclar Mark Zuckerberg. "_D'aprs mon exprience, l'avenir est susceptible d'arriver plus tt que prvu lorsque vous pariez rellement dessus_".

Source : Mark Zuckerberg 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Croyez-vous que le projet mtavers verra le jour d'ici quelques annes ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Meta annonce qu'il construit une IA Babelfish pour traduire toutes les langues dans le monde, et ainsi faciliter les interactions des utilisateurs avec l'IA dans son mtavers

 ::fleche::  Horizon, la plateforme de ralit virtuelle sociale de Meta, atteint 300 000 utilisateurs, c'est une multiplication par 10 en trois mois environ ; mais cette croissance peut-elle se poursuivre

 ::fleche::  60 % des Franais considrent que le mtavers est avant tout un moyen de se divertir, seuls 15 % sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers

 ::fleche::  35 % des consommateurs n'ont jamais entendu parler du mtavers, et seulement 6 % sont  l'aise dans leur comprhension du mtavers pour l'expliquer aux autres, selon Gartner

----------


## petitours

Le mtier de facebook c'est analyser des donnes et les vendre. C'est un mtier de grip sous mais sans rien de vraiment trs compliqu cot informatique. Il n'y a pas grand chose de plus que l'outil de recueil des donnes qu'est le site web facebook avec un bte fil pour chaque utilisateur si on caricature le truc.
Mon avis c'est que Meta se lance d'un un truc hautement technique qui est donc un autre mtier pour eux et que leur belle ambition pourrait se confronter  leur capacit  faire un truc rellement complexe techniquement.

En plus de a facebook se base sur la captation des gens sur le niveau 3 de la pyramide de Maslow (Besoins d'appartenance et d'amour)ventuellement le 4 avec les "amis"  (Besoins d'estime (confiance et respect de soi, reconnaissance et apprciation des autres) ) sans jamais atteindre le plus haut niveau (Besoin d'accomplissement de soi). Cest trs efficace en terme de manipulation et ultra rentable car simple techniquement. Avec Meta ils partent semble t-il au mieux sur le mme objectif de captation mais avec une complexit qui fera que la donne sera plus complexe  rcuprer et  analyser donc logiquement moins rentable.

Bref j'espre de tout cur que ce grand homme attach  l'tre humain se crash en flamme.

----------


## alexvb6

La conqute de l'espace, la vie ternelle, les vaccins pour tous : tout tait dj pris par *Jeff, Elon et Bill* !

Alors il restait quoi  Mark pour se raconter qu'll fait parie de "_ceux qui font l'Histoire_" ? Il ne restait que a (enfin selon lui).

La dpense nergtique folle que requerrait son projet, plus des dizaines d'autres arguments feront qu'il se plantera (en premier lieu desquels : "_Pourquoi moi humain, je veux vivre autre chose que ma vie, mais en cramant mon temps de vie rel ?_").

Il va se planter, tout comme il a abim Facebook en le rendant "tous azimuts", incohrent, inconsistant, et incomprhensible.

*Et ce qui est le plus beau, c'est qu'on sera aux premires loges pour le voir brler ses Ailes de Rouquin !*

----------


## TJ1985

La vacuit de la proposition de Zuckerberg contraste pitoyablement avec la dmonstration de l'Omnivers propos par nVidia. L, on voit le virtuel venir aider le rel, concrtement et efficacement, notamment en matire d'entranement des systmes d'IA. C'est assez bluffant, et nous renvoie un brin  Matrix...

----------


## megs

Pti ours:
je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accords sur le fait qu'il ne gagne rien. Si Il ouvre un moyen de faire son shopping virtuellement, de pourrir le visuel des virtualiss de pub, gnre les profils psychologiques individuels et de masse en fonction des habitudes commerciales, d'action et autres. C'est une mine d'or d'information. Mais comme le souligne Alex, cela ne sera accessible qu'aux riches( a moins que les riches sponsorise l'acces aux pauvres), et demandera une nergie que de notre temps nous ne sommes plus capable de fournir sans dtruire ce qui reste de notre environnement. "C'est le monde qu'ils vont substituer a votre regard" pour vous faire oublier ou vous vivez vraiment, et ce qui est rellement important et vous contrler. C'est un outils de formatage et d'esclavage grandiose, on vous apprendra ce qu'est l'amiti, qui il faut croire ou qui voter, l'amour selon zuk et les botes qui l'aurons pay pour faire varier les tendances. Mieux vaudrais qu'il se plante mchamment avant qu'il ne soit trops tards. Par ce qu'il est tres clair que les victimes de ce projet ne seront pas les plus vieux d'entre nous, la cible c'est les potentiels, les jeunes encore mallable.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*51 % des membres de la gnration Z s'attendent  travailler dans le mtavers aprs deux ans, tandis que 16 % des utilisateurs ont estim qu'ils n'auraient rien  voir avec le mtavers, selon Microsoft*

*Malgr le manque relatif de connaissances sur les faits qui se cachent derrire le mtavers, il est devenu un lment de technologie assez excitant pour les gens et les membres de la jeune dmographie commencent dj  voir un avenir o il sera une grande partie de leur vie*

Selon un rcent rapport publi par Microsoft, 51 % des personnes interroges de la gnration Z ont dclar qu'elles s'attendaient  effectuer une partie de leur travail dans le Mtavers au cours des deux prochaines annes. Il est logique que les plus jeunes soient plus  l'aise avec l'ide qu'une nouvelle forme de technologie bouleverse compltement leur faon de faire les choses, puisqu'ils ont dj connu plusieurs changements de paradigme de ce type au cours de leur courte vie.

Ce phnomne ne se limite pas non plus  la seule gnration Z : 37 % de la gnration X et 28 % de la gnration des baby-boomers s'attendent galement  commencer  travailler dans le mtavers, et il est fort probable qu'ils devront assister  des runions virtuelles et effectuer diverses autres tches en se connectant au mtavers.

Sur les plus de 31 000 personnes qui ont particip  cette enqute, seuls 16 % ont estim qu'ils n'auraient rien  voir avec le mtavers, du moins en ce qui concerne leur vie professionnelle. Cependant, l'volution vers le travail  distance pendant la pandmie ainsi que le dsir accru des travailleurs  distance de continuer  travailler de cette manire pourraient rendre ces travailleurs plus rceptifs  l'ide de travailler dans le mtavers, beaucoup d'entre eux pensant qu'il s'agit d'une progression naturelle de ce phnomne.


Source : Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous cette tude de Microsoft pertinente ?
 ::fleche::  Travailler dans le mtavers est-il une chose que vous considrez ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le travail dans le mtavers se produira naturellement ?

*Voir aussi ?*

 ::fleche::  25 % des personnes passeront au moins une heure par jour dans le mtavers pour le travail, les achats, l'ducation, la vie sociale et/ou le divertissement d'ici 2026, selon Gartner

 ::fleche::  35 % des consommateurs n'ont jamais entendu parler du mtavers, et seulement 6 % sont  l'aise dans leur comprhension du mtavers pour l'expliquer aux autres, selon Gartner

 ::fleche::  87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, nanmoins 74 % envisagent de l'utiliser une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition, selon NordVPN

----------


## Jules34

> Trouvez-vous cette tude de Microsoft pertinente ?


Non, Windows et Meta vont dsesprment tenter de trouver une application pratique  leur tentative de perce technologique et vont payer fondation et institution de sondage pour faire parler d'eux. Comme APPLE est laurat du prix de l'thique  ::lol:: 

Ce qui me gne le plus c'est qu' demi mot cette tude n'a que pour but de faire culpabiliser les plus vieux d'entre nous en opposant btement les gnrations. Comment des gens qui n'ont mme pas bosser dix ans dans leurs vies peuvent savoir que le META sera mieux que l'IRL ? Et dans quelle mesure cet avis n'est-il dj pas influenc par leurs tendance  tre plus influenable par les gants de la tech ?




> Travailler dans le mtavers est-il une chose que vous considrez ?


Grand dieu non.




> Pensez-vous que le travail dans le mtavers se produira naturellement ?


J'espre sincrement que non parce que c'est dj la merde avec les mails alors si le mtavers perce ce sera la fin de la sparation vie persos et vie pro puisque le bureau sera partout ou un casque est dispo...

----------


## Kelfo

Bravo ! Vous avez exactement russi ce qu'esprait le groupe Facebook en changeant de nom.

Parler du mtavers sans qu'il n'y ait aucun rapport avec la socit Meta (qui pour le rappeler ne base pas une grande partie de son activit sur le mtavers) tout en affichant vigoureusement leur logo  ::bravo:: 




> le Mtavers (Pourquoi ?)


Bref pour revenir sur l'article, c'est une blague monumentale si la moiti des gens de ma gnration pense travailler prochainement sur le mtavers, bah je sais pas qui leur raconte des conneries pareille mais c'est absurde, y'a absolument rien de fait.

On croirait avoir dcouvert quelque chose d'incroyable, et bien non juste des milliardaires qui ont dcids d'investir l-dedans.
Franchement j'ai bien envie de voir leur raction quand il vont se retrouver sur un vieux Windows 7 ds leur premier jour en entreprise.

----------


## vanquish

> Trouvez-vous cette tude de Microsoft pertinente ?


Le rapport en source semble surtout parler de tltravail  ; le Covid ayant eu un impact sur les mentalits. Il n'y est quasi pas question de mtavers.
Il n'est question de mtavers, que dans un encadr o on parle des gens qui serait "ouvert"  l'utiliser ou "envisage" de l'utiliser.

Je ne suis pas certain du sens  donner au mot "envisager", car ce n'est pas forcment "s'attendre ".
Perso, je peux envisager et tre ouvert  l'utiliser, mais je ne m'attend pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout,  le faire.

Surtout 31.000 personnes  : c'est des clics sur internet et non un vrai sondage sur une population alatoire.
Je vois mal un mcanicien auto ou un jardinier envisager travailler dans le matavers, fut-il de la gnration Z.
C'est donc au mieux, 51% des gens travaillant en bureau et non 51% des gens.

Seuls 13% disent ne pas savoir ce qu'est le mtavers  - a me parait trs faible et montre encore que l'on affaire  une population trs cible.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

J'ai l'impression que la plupart des jeunes (de ma gnration, donc naissance entre 1995 et 2005 environ) que je connait, ne connaissent mme pas la dfinition prcise du mtaverse. Donc encore une tude bidon ralis pour crer artificiellement une demande (notamment des investisseurs).

----------


## totozor

Je ne vais pas complter les commentaires de prdcesseurs ave qui je suis trs d'accord, je vais juste relever



> Selon un rcent rapport publi par Microsoft, 51 % des personnes interroges de la gnration Z ont dclar qu'elles s'attendaient  effectuer une partie de leur travail dans le Mtavers *au cours des deux prochaines annes*. Il est logique que les plus jeunes soient plus  l'aise avec l'ide qu'une nouvelle forme de technologie bouleverse compltement leur faon de faire les choses, puisqu'ils ont dj connu plusieurs changements de paradigme de ce type au cours de leur courte vie.


Je suis prt  parier que le Metavers ne sera pas sorti dans 2 ans. Ce qui dcrdibilise la suite de l'tude.

Si on remplace Metavers par tltravail j'y crois plus.
A ceci pret que des rumeurs courent chez nous disant que les RH tudient des nouvelles propositions pour conserver l'attractivit de l'entreprise en limitant le recours au tltravail.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je suis prt  parier que le Metavers ne sera pas sorti dans 2 ans. Ce qui dcrdibilise la suite de l'tude.


Mouais, des MMO 3D on sait faire depuis plus de 20 ans. La ralit augmente et virtuelle aussi c'est maitris depuis 10 ans.

C'est juste que pour l'instant, les particuliers comme les entreprises sont peu quips des matriels ncessaires pour rendre la personnification plus interessante que juste les MMO des annes 2000. 
Pour avoir une plu-value, Il faut un casque de ralit virtuelle et surtout des capteurs pour retranscrire les expressions faciales. 
Tout ceci existe,  Il ne reste qu'a esprer quiper suffisamment de monde en 2 ans. Mis  part a, pour moi, c'est crdible techniquement comme prvision (contrairement  une annonce de Elon Musk sur deux ^^ )

Bon, il reste  encore  dmontrer lintrt... Et personnellement je ne pense pas tre prt  porter un casque sur la tte et les yeux toute la journe pour travailler. J'imagine mme pas les troubles musculo-squelettiques  venir en cas d'usage frquent prolong... Les Ostho ont de l'avenir!

----------


## Jules34

> Bon, il reste  encore  dmontrer lintrt... Et personnellement je ne pense pas tre prt  porter un casque sur la tte et les yeux toute la journe pour travailler. J'imagine mme pas les troubles musculo-squelettiques  venir en cas d'usage frquent prolong... Les Ostho ont de l'avenir!


Des fois j'ai l'impression d'avoir l'air bien *** quand j'ai le nez sur mon portable, alors le casque et tout le reste  j'ose mme pas imaginer. Cette techno c'est vraiment digne d'un pisode de south park...

----------


## phedra60

Un rapport qui brode autour d'un encart secondaire dans un autre...
Avec comme le signale Vanquish une apprciation toute relative des termes utiliss. 
Par ailleurs, parmi mes connaissances, et je suis de 85, mme si c'est  suivre "au cas o", a reste du "blabla commercial", donc je ne sais pas d'o sortent ces 48%.
A moins de traduire "envision" ( ou selon les termes de la question effectivement pose ), par "Il est possible que je [ travaille dans le mtavers]". Ma gnration rpondra peut-tre souvent "Oui, c'est possible, pourquoi pas ?". Ca ne veut pas dire que l'on pense que ce sera le cas ! Ca veut juste dire que la porte n'est pas ferme. En clair : "Ptt' ben qu'oui, ptt' ben qu'non"

----------


## Sandra Coret

*33 % des dveloppeurs pensent que la confidentialit et la scurit des donnes sont les principaux obstacles que le mtavers doit surmonter, selon une enqute mene par Agora*

*Agora, spcialiste des API d'engagement en temps rel, a ralis une tude sur l'opinion des dveloppeurs quant  l'tat actuel et  l'volution du mtavers, qui rvle que la confidentialit des donnes est la principale proccupation.*

Selon l'tude, 33 % des personnes interroges pensent que la confidentialit et la scurit des donnes sont les principaux obstacles que le metaverse doit surmonter. Les autres principaux dfis que les metaverse devront relever sont l'interoprabilit des cosystmes (12 %), la dsinformation et les discours haineux (10 %), la cration d'une communaut (10 %), l'accessibilit des outils pour les dveloppeurs (9 %), la montisation (8 %), la cration d'un cosystme de devises et de paiements (7 %), l'identification des utilisateurs (5 %) et la faiblesse du matriel (5 %).

"_Pour les dveloppeurs, le mtavers prsente une grande opportunit_", dclare Tony Zhao, fondateur et PDG d'Agora. "_Leurs comptences et leur expertise sont plus pertinentes et urgentes que jamais. Les rsultats de notre tude sont un instantan de ce que les dveloppeurs pensent du metaverse, de la raison pour laquelle il est devenu sans doute la plus grande tendance actuelle et de ce  quoi ils pensent que l'avenir ressemble. tant donn qu'ils seront en premire ligne de pratiquement tous les dveloppements qui auront lieu dans le metaverse, leurs penses et leurs opinions ont en fin de compte beaucoup de poids_".

Les secteurs qui devraient en bnficier le plus sont ceux des jeux et du divertissement, cits par 26 % d'entre eux, suivis par les tlcommunications (12 %) et le commerce de dtail/le commerce lectronique (11 %).


La question de la monnaie est galement aborde. 53 % des personnes interroges s'attendent  ce que les NFT, qui enthousiasment le monde de la technologie tout en laissant les autres froids, deviennent la principale monnaie du mtavers, tandis que 57 % des personnes interroges pensent que le mtavers deviendra l'endroit le plus populaire pour acheter, stocker et changer des cryptomonnaies. En effet, selon 70 % des personnes interroges, les cryptomonnaies et la blockchain seront essentielles pour faonner l'avenir du mtavers.

Bien que l'on attribue  Facebook/Meta l'ide du metaverse, seul un quart des personnes interroges pensent qu'elle en aura encore le contrle dans cinq ans, un autre quart estimant qu'aucune entreprise n'aura le contrle total.


Source : Agora

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous les rsultats de cette enqute pertinents ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du mtavers en tant que dveloppeur ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Les investisseurs paient des millions de dollars pour des terrains virtuels dans le mtavers, alors que le prix des "parcelles" a grimp de 500 % au cours des derniers mois

 ::fleche::  Intel pense que le mtavers aura besoin d'une capacit de calcul mille fois suprieure  celle disponible actuellement, ce que les ordinateurs d'aujourd'hui ne peuvent tout simplement pas offrir

 ::fleche::  L'inventeur de la PlayStation pense que le mtavers est "sans intrt", ajoutant que les casques RV et RA sont "tout simplement ennuyeux"

----------


## kain_tn

> Que pensez-vous du mtavers en tant que dveloppeur ?


C'est un concept aussi inutile quennuyeux. Pour ma part, a n'a aucun intrt.




> Trouvez-vous les rsultats de cette enqute pertinents ?


Pertinente, je ne sais pas, mais elle me semble raliste sur les problmes de confidentialit et d'utilisation des donnes, vu que ces problmes sont inscrits dans les gnes de Meta/Facebook.

La partie sur les GAFAM qui vont dtenir le "metavers" d'ici quelques annes va dans le mme sens. Si ce truc ne fait pas un flop, ce sera le paradis des pompeurs de donnes.

----------


## fodger

C'est vraiment de la m...  ::aie::  ?

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Meta commence  tester des outils permettant de vendre des actifs et des expriences numriques au sein de sa plateforme de ralit virtuelle Horizon Worlds, un lment clef du projet mtavers*

*Les outils seront disponibles dans un premier temps pour un ensemble d'utilisateurs tris sur le volet qui crent des classes, des jeux et des accessoires de mode virtuels au sein de la plateforme immersive de la socit, qui est accessible avec des casques VR, a indiqu Meta dans un communiqu.*

Grce  un seul outil, ces utilisateurs slectionns pourront vendre leurs accessoires ou offrir un accs payant aux espaces numriques spcialiss qu'ils ont crs, a prcis l'entreprise.

Le gant des mdias sociaux teste galement un programme de "prime aux crateurs" pour un petit groupe d'utilisateurs d'Horizon Worlds aux tats-Unis, dans le cadre duquel il paiera les participants chaque mois pour l'utilisation des nouvelles fonctionnalits lances par la socit.

"_Nous voulons qu'il y ait des tonnes de mondes gniaux, et pour que cela se produise, il faut que beaucoup de crateurs puissent subvenir  leurs besoins et en faire leur mtier_", a dclar le directeur gnral Mark Zuckerberg lors d'une conversation avec les premiers utilisateurs, qui s'est tenue  l'intrieur d'Horizon Worlds  l'aide d'avatars.

La socit mre de Facebook, qui a chang son nom en Meta l'anne dernire, a investi massivement dans la ralit virtuelle et augmente pour reflter son nouveau pari sur le metaverse, une ide futuriste d'un rseau d'environnements virtuels accessibles via diffrents appareils o les utilisateurs peuvent travailler, socialiser et jouer.


L'entreprise est en concurrence avec des acteurs mergents du monde virtuel, o des terrains, des btiments, des avatars et mme des noms peuvent tre achets et vendus sous forme de jetons non fongibles, ou d'actifs virtuels bass sur la blockchain. Le march de ces actifs a explos l'anne dernire, les ventes atteignant parfois des centaines de milliers de dollars.

Horizon Worlds de Meta, une plateforme sociale VR expansive, et Horizon Venues, qui se concentre sur les vnements virtuels, sont les premires itrations d'espaces de type mtavers.

Source : Meta

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les investisseurs paient des millions de dollars pour des terrains virtuels dans le mtavers,, alors que le prix des "parcelles" a grimp de 500 % au cours des derniers mois

 ::fleche::  Le projet d'conomie du Mtaverse devrait atteindre 42 milliards de dollars d'ici 2026, selon Strategy Analytics, et 872,35 milliards de dollars en 2028, selon Reports and Data

 ::fleche::  25 % des personnes passeront au moins une heure par jour dans le mtavers pour le travail, les achats, l'ducation, la vie sociale ou le divertissement d'ici 2026, selon Gartner

 ::fleche::  Mme dans le mtaverse, on n'chappe pas au fisc ; la plateforme Second Life commencera  faire payer aux joueurs les taxes de vente locales et nationales, sur de nombreux achats dans le jeu

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?





> L'entreprise est en concurrence avec des acteurs mergents du monde virtuel, o des terrains, des btiments, des avatars et mme des noms peuvent tre achets et vendus sous forme de jetons non fongibles, ou d'actifs virtuels bass sur la blockchain. Le march de ces actifs a explos l'anne dernire, les ventes atteignant parfois des centaines de milliers de dollars.


Facebook + Ralit virtuel + NFTs =  ::help::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Meta prvoit de percevoir prs de 50 % des revenus gnrs par les crateurs dans  Horizon Worlds ,*
*sa plateforme de ralit virtuelle faisant partie de son projet de cration du mtavers * 

*Aprs avoir annonc plus tt cette semaine que les crateurs peuvent vendre des objets numriques dans Horizon Worlds pour de l'argent rel, Meta a fourni des dtails sur les frais que les crateurs devront payer sur les revenus raliss via la plateforme. Dans un change avec une revue spcialise en ralit virtuelle, Meta a expliqu que tout ce qui est vendu dans Horizon Worlds serait soumis aux mmes frais de 30 % que la socit facture aux dveloppeurs vendant des applications via sa plateforme VR, puis  des frais supplmentaires de 25 % sur le montant restant .*

Le PDG de Meta, Mark Zuckerberg, veut permettre aux gens de dpenser et de gagner de l'argent plus facilement sur la plateforme de ralit virtuelle Horizon Worlds, qui fait partie intgrante du plan de Meta pour crer un soi-disant  mtavers . Dans une vido publie lundi, le milliardaire de la tech a dclar que Meta testait de nouveaux outils qui permettent aux crateurs de vendre des actifs virtuels et des expriences dans les mondes qu'ils construisent sur Horizon.

Meta a dclar :

 Dans le cadre de notre engagement continu  soutenir les crateurs, nous commenons  tester plusieurs nouveaux outils qui permettront aux crateurs d'exprimenter diffrentes faons de montiser ce qu'ils construisent dans Horizon Worlds. Alors que nous la lanons aujourd'hui comme test avec une poigne de crateurs pour obtenir leurs commentaires, ces types d'outils sont des tapes vers notre vision  long terme du mtavers o les crateurs peuvent gagner leur vie et les gens peuvent acheter des biens numriques, des services, et expriences.

 Le mtavers, par nature parce qu'il n'est pas limit par l'espace physique, apportera un nouveau niveau de crativit et ouvrira de nouvelles opportunits  la prochaine gnration de crateurs et d'entreprises pour poursuivre leurs passions et crer des moyens de subsistance. Les crateurs et les entrepreneurs auront plus de libert pour trouver un modle commercial qui leur convient. Nous sommes donc ravis de franchir cette tape aujourd'hui et d'tendre davantage le Fonds Horizon Creators de 10 millions de dollars que nous avons annonc en octobre dernier, que nous utilisons pour fournir des ressources aux crateurs d'Horizon Worlds. Nous continuerons  travailler avec notre communaut de crateurs et  tester et apprendre 

 Nous commenons  dployer un test avec une poigne de crateurs durant lequel ils pourront vendre des objets et des effets virtuels dans leurs mondes. Par exemple, quelqu'un pourrait fabriquer et vendre des accessoires amovibles pour un monde de la mode ou offrir un accs payant  une nouvelle partie d'un monde.

 L'achat d'articles dans Horizon Worlds est disponible pour les personnes de 18 ans et plus aux tats-Unis et au Canada, o Horizon Worlds est actuellement disponible. Les crateurs qui vendent des articles verront un onglet Commerce et un gadget lorsqu'ils sont en mode Crer, ce qui leur permet de crer des articles achetables.

 En plus d'introduire les achats dans le monde, nous commenons  tester un programme Horizon Worlds Creator Bonus pour les participants aux tats-Unis.

 Ces bonus se prsentent sous la forme de programmes mensuels axs sur les objectifs o les crateurs sont pays  la fin du mois pour leur progression vers l'objectif. Les bonus de crateur ne sont pas soumis  des frais et seront intgralement verss aux crateurs. Pour l'instant, dans ce test limit, les crateurs seront rcompenss pour avoir construit des mondes qui attirent le plus de temps, mais avec le temps, nous pouvons faire voluer ces objectifs, par exemple, pour encourager les crateurs  adopter de nouveaux outils ou fonctionnalits que nous dployons.

 Les crateurs qui participent  des programmes de montisation, y compris les achats dans le monde et les bonus de crateur, sont tenus de suivre toutes nos politiques pour Horizon Worlds, y compris la politique de conduite en ralit virtuelle et la politique de contenu interdit d'Horizon Worlds, afin d'tre ligibles aux revenus. Et comme pour tout contenu dans Horizon Worlds, si vous voyez quelque chose qui semble enfreindre nos politiques, vous pouvez soumettre un rapport pour que nous l'examinions. .




*Les dtails sur les frais perus par Meta*

Bien entendu, Meta prendra une part de ce que vendent les crateurs. Pour les achats d'Horizon, Meta prend une commission de 25 % du pourcentage de ce qui reste aprs que les crateurs aient pay les frais de plateforme. Pour les plateformes avec des frais de 30 %, comme le propre Quest Store de Meta pour les titres VR, le crateur se retrouvera avec un peu plus de la moiti du prix de vente (puisque Meta peroit 30 % et 25 % de 70 %).

L'entreprise a fourni l'exemple suivant :

 ... si un crateur vend un article pour 1,00 $, les frais de la boutique Meta Quest seraient de 0,30 $ et les frais de la plateforme Horizon seraient de 0,17 $, laissant 0,53 $ au crateur avant toute taxe applicable .

C'est un taux effectif de 47,5 % de tout ce qui est vendu sur Horizon Worlds  Meta, laissant 52,5 % au crateur.

C'est une retenue assez lourde, mais pas tout  fait hors de propos avec les contemporains. Roblox, par exemple, prend entre 30 % et 70 % des revenus gnrs par les crateurs selon que le crateur a vendu l'article directement aux clients ou si l'article a t vendu sur le march Roblox ou par une autre partie.

Ce sont des frais importants, sans aucun doute, mais les crateurs obtiennent quelque chose en retour. Horizon Worlds, par exemple, propose ses outils de construction collaboratifs autonomes, l'accs  un public et gre tous les cots d'hbergement et de mise en rseau associs aux choses que les crateurs construisent. La question de savoir si cela vaut 47,5 % de ce que quelqu'un parvient  vendre sur la plateforme dpendra du crateur.

Meta a galement clarifi d'autres choses sur le fonctionnement des outils de vente dans Horizon Worlds. La socit a dclar que, du point de vue de l'acheteur, les achats dans Horizon Worlds sont traits comme n'importe quoi d'autre sur la plateforme Quest (c'est--dire qu'ils utilisent le compte du casque et les informations de paiement enregistres pour grer la transaction). Cela signifie que les articles seront annoncs et traits avec la devise locale, plutt qu'avec une devise d'application propritaire.

En ce qui concerne la transportabilit des articles achets dans Horizon Worlds, Meta indique que tout ce qui est achet ne peut actuellement tre utilis que dans le monde dans lequel il a t achet. Donc, si vous achetez un chapeau dans un monde, vous n'y avez accs que lorsque vous tes dans ce monde spcifique.

Une photo fournie par Meta nous donne galement quelques indices sur la mutabilit des choses que vous achetez dans Horizon Worlds, avec les petits caractres de la fentre contextuelle de transaction avertissant que les articles sont  sujets  des modifications par le crateur mme aprs l'achat . La fentre contextuelle mentionne galement un ensemble de  Conditions d'achat pour les utilisateurs dans le monde .


*Qu'est-ce qu'Horizon Worlds ?*

Horizon Worlds (anciennement Facebook Horizon) est un jeu vido en ligne de ralit virtuelle gratuit qui permet aux gens de construire et d'explorer des mondes virtuels.

Meta a publi le jeu sur ses casques Oculus VR aux tats-Unis et au Canada le 9 dcembre, mais il n'a pas encore t dploy dans le monde entier.

Au cours des derniers mois, les entreprises et les particuliers ont tout achet, de l'art  l'immobilier dans des mondes virtuels sur des plateformes comme Decentraland et The SandBox. La star du hip-hop Snoop Dogg a achet un terrain virtuel et un fan a pay 450 000 $ en dcembre pour acheter un terrain  ct de lui sur The Sandbox.

L'achat et la vente d'actifs numriques n'taient auparavant pas possibles sur Horizon Worlds, mais la socit se rend compte qu'il y a de l'argent  gagner dans le mtavers. En effet, Citi Bank estime que l'conomie du mtavers pourrait valoir entre 8 000 et 13 000 milliards de dollars d'ici 2030.

En plus des achats dans le monde, certains crateurs de monde virtuel aux tats-Unis seront galement pays directement par Meta pour leurs efforts.  Les gens qui construisent des mondes impressionnants, nous mettons simplement en place des fonds pour aider  compenser et rcompenser les personnes qui font un travail formidable ici  Horizon , a dclar Zuckerberg.

Les bonus seront bass sur des programmes mensuels axs sur les objectifs o les crateurs sont pays  la fin du mois pour leur progression vers l'objectif.

Meta a dclar que les crateurs seront rcompenss pour la construction de mondes qui  attirent le plus de temps pass . La socit a dclar qu'elle pourrait modifier les paramtres sur lesquels les crateurs sont nots et rcompenss  l'avenir.

Meta a lanc un Horizon Creators Fund de 10 millions de dollars en octobre dernier. On ne sait pas combien Meta met de ct pour payer les crateurs sur Horizon Worlds ou combien chaque crateur peut potentiellement gagner.

Zuckerberg, l'une des personnes les plus riches du monde, a dclar :  La montisation des crateurs est vraiment importante parce que vous devez tous subvenir  vos besoins et bien gagner votre vie en construisant ces expriences incroyables que les gens peuvent vivre .

Matt Navarra, un consultant en mdias sociaux, a dclar :  le mtavers labor que Meta continue de lancer est encore loin d'tre ralis . Il a ajout qu'il y avait encore beaucoup de points d'interrogation sur la faon dont il sera utilis et sur sa popularit.

 La mta-activation des outils de montisation est une dcision intelligente pour aider  lancer une sorte d'conomie de crateurs dans le mtavers , a dclar Navarra.  Mais pour la plupart des marques et des crateurs, le mtavers restera quelque chose  surveiller de prs  court terme .


*Des jetons numriques utilisables sur le mtavers*

Selon un rapport du Financial Times, la socit mre de Facebook et Instagram aurait quelques produits en prparation, parmi lesquelles de la monnaie virtuelle que les employs de l'entreprise ont apparemment pris l'habitude d'appeler  Zuck Bucks .

Zuck Bucks, qui fait rfrence au nom du fondateur, prsident et PDG de Meta, Mark Zuckerberg, est  peu susceptible  d'tre une cryptomonnaie.  Au lieu de cela, Meta se penche sur l'introduction de jetons intgrs  l'application qui seraient contrls de manire centralise par la socit, similaires  ceux utiliss dans les applications de jeu telles que la devise Robux dans le jeu populaire pour enfants Roblox , selon le Financial Times. Roblox a construit une norme entreprise de vente de Robux, et Meta pourrait essayer d'imiter une partie de ce succs sur ses propres plateformes. Comme autre illustration, nous pouvons citer galement les V-Bucks de Fortnite.

Meta ne s'est pas totalement distanc des produits blockchain, car la socit envisage galement de publier et de partager des NFT sur Facebook. Le FT indique que la socit prvoit de lancer un projet pilote pour faire exactement cela  la mi-mai, selon une note de service, et peu de temps aprs, Meta testera l'autorisation  d'appartenance  des groupes Facebook bass sur la proprit de NFT et un autre pour faire du minting (crer)  de NFT. Le FT a prcdemment rendu compte de certains des plans NFT de Meta pour Facebook et Instagram en janvier, et Zuckerberg a annonc en mars que les NFT arriveraient sur Instagram.

En outre, Meta explore des  jetons sociaux  ou des  jetons de rputation , qui  pourraient tre mis comme rcompenses pour des contributions significatives dans des groupes Facebook, par exemple , rapporte le FT. La socit se penche galement apparemment sur les services financiers traditionnels tels que les prts aux petites entreprises.

Source : Road to VR, Meta

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces frais ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Meta serait en train de concevoir des  Zuck Bucks , des jetons numriques qui pourraient tre utiliss dans son mtavers. Meta se prparerait aussi  se lancer dans les NFT
 ::fleche::  Meta commence  tester des outils permettant de vendre des actifs et des expriences numriques au sein de sa plateforme de ralit virtuelle Horizon Worlds. Un lment clef du projet mtavers

----------


## Aiekick

ben voyons. ce sera sans moi

----------


## 23JFK

A ce niveau, ils payent les impts  la place des "crateurs", j'espre ?

----------


## calvaire

ce qui est dingue c'est qu'ils ont encore rien vendu et parle dj de se faire des marges sur le dos des crateurs.
et c'est des beaux petits cochons bien gloutons, 50% en foutant rien c'est beau, mme Apple ne vas jusque la et pourtant cela a fait beaucoup de bruit.
Si il y'avait des crateurs qui voulait venir faire fortunes, ils irons chez le conurent.


On est bien d'accord que tous ce qu'on va pouvoir acheter sur Meta ce sera que de toute manire que du virtuel ? rien qui va amliorer la vrai vie des gens ?
Avoir une grosse et jolie villa dans le meta c'est pas pareil qu'en vrai...

----------


## Darkzinus

Ca va finir en plouf cette affaire  ::ptdr::

----------


## AoCannaille

Si l'intgralit de tous les services mis  dispositions sont gratuit pour les crateurs et les utilisateurs et qu'il n'y a aucune pub ni traage publicitaire, a parait honnte comme deal, il faut bien financer la montagne de serveur en arrire plan.

En intuition j'ai l'impression qu'assez peu de ces prconditions ne seront prsentes quand mme ^^

----------


## calvaire

> Si l'intgralit de tous les services mis  dispositions sont gratuit pour les crateurs et les utilisateurs et qu'il n'y a aucune pub ni traage publicitaire, a parait honnte comme deal, il faut bien financer la montagne de serveur en arrire plan.
> 
> En intuition j'ai l'impression qu'assez peu de ces prconditions ne seront prsentes quand mme ^^


mais c'est leurs problme a, personne ne leur a impos une infra centralit, ils auraient trs bien pu dcentraliser leurs infra et reporter le cout en calculs sur les clients.
Les sites pirates font trs bien cela avec le torrent

----------


## AoCannaille

> mais c'est leurs problme a, personne ne leur a impos une infra centralit, ils auraient trs bien pu dcentraliser leurs infra et reporter le cout en calculs sur les clients.


C'est pas un problme, c'est un choix technique et du coup un choix de business model. L'avenir nous dira s'ils ont eu raison ou pas.




> Les sites pirates font trs bien cela avec le torrent


Les torrents permettent de partager du contenu fixe. C'est en effet izi avec du P2P.
En revanche, je ne connais aucun MMORPG dont le serveur soit dcentralis et en P2P, en considerant que "serveur dcentralis" ait un sens...

----------


## calvaire

> C'est pas un problme, c'est un choix technique et du coup un choix de business model. L'avenir nous dira s'ils ont eu raison ou pas.
> 
> 
> Les torrents permettent de partager du contenu fixe. C'est en effet izi avec du P2P.
> En revanche, je ne connais aucun MMORPG dont le serveur soit dcentralis et en P2P, en considerant que "serveur dcentralis" ait un sens...


C'est techniquement parfaitement faisable, tu peux trouver des POC sur le net.
Aucune boite ne le fait car sinon ils perdent la maitrise de leurs plateformes, chacun dans le meta pourras monter ces propres serveurs trafiqu connecter au serveurs officiels, et bypasser le store de meta ainsi que tous le business modle.

En revanche jouer cette carte de l'ouverture peut leurs attirer pleins de crateurs et de dveloppeurs, suffit de voir lenthousiasmes de certains projets (modding dans skyrim, raspberry, steam deck...).
Et in fine des clients. En l'tat actuel je vois pas qui va vouloir se connecter  leurs bouse. Surtout que si j'tais influenceur et que je voulais vendre des thirt ou autres babioles dessus,  le ton est donn avec les 50% de commissions

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Meta travaille sur une version Web et mobile de sa plateforme de mtavers Horizon Worlds,*
*Apple dnonce l'hypocrisie de la socit qui se plaignait de la commission de l'App Store mais facture plus * 

*Aprs avoir annonc plus tt cette semaine que les crateurs peuvent vendre des objets numriques dans Horizon Worlds pour de l'argent rel, Meta a fourni des dtails sur les frais que les crateurs devront payer sur les revenus raliss via la plateforme. Dans un change avec une revue spcialise en ralit virtuelle, Meta a expliqu que tout ce qui est vendu dans Horizon Worlds serait soumis aux mmes frais de 30 % que la socit facture aux dveloppeurs vendant des applications via sa plateforme VR, puis  des frais supplmentaires de 25 % sur le montant restant . 

Parmi les entits qui critiques cette formule figure Apple, qui a rappel que Meta s'est plaint de la commission de 30% qu'il prlevait sur l'App Store. Apple a qualifi la stratgie de Meta d'hypocrite.

En rponse aux critiques de la commission de 47,5 % des ventes de Meta dans le monde virtuel, le CTO Andrew "Boz" Bosworth a indiqu qu'une future  version Web  prendrait une commission de  seulement  25 %. Elle est  beaucoup plus basse  que celle perue par les rivaux ( l'instar comme Roblox), a affirm le cadre suprieur.*

Le PDG de Meta, Mark Zuckerberg, veut permettre aux gens de dpenser et de gagner de l'argent plus facilement sur la plateforme de ralit virtuelle Horizon Worlds, qui fait partie intgrante du plan de Meta pour crer un soi-disant  mtavers . Dans une vido publie lundi, le milliardaire de la tech a dclar que Meta testait de nouveaux outils qui permettent aux crateurs de vendre des actifs virtuels et des expriences dans les mondes qu'ils construisent sur Horizon.




Meta a dclar :

 Dans le cadre de notre engagement continu  soutenir les crateurs, nous commenons  tester plusieurs nouveaux outils qui permettront aux crateurs d'exprimenter diffrentes faons de montiser ce qu'ils construisent dans Horizon Worlds. Alors que nous la lanons aujourd'hui comme test avec une poigne de crateurs pour obtenir leurs commentaires, ces types d'outils sont des tapes vers notre vision  long terme du mtavers o les crateurs peuvent gagner leur vie et les gens peuvent acheter des biens numriques, des services, et expriences.

 Le mtavers, par nature parce qu'il n'est pas limit par l'espace physique, apportera un nouveau niveau de crativit et ouvrira de nouvelles opportunits  la prochaine gnration de crateurs et d'entreprises pour poursuivre leurs passions et crer des moyens de subsistance. Les crateurs et les entrepreneurs auront plus de libert pour trouver un modle commercial qui leur convient. Nous sommes donc ravis de franchir cette tape aujourd'hui et d'tendre davantage le Fonds Horizon Creators de 10 millions de dollars que nous avons annonc en octobre dernier, que nous utilisons pour fournir des ressources aux crateurs d'Horizon Worlds. Nous continuerons  travailler avec notre communaut de crateurs et  tester et apprendre

 Nous commenons  dployer un test avec une poigne de crateurs durant lequel ils pourront vendre des objets et des effets virtuels dans leurs mondes. Par exemple, quelqu'un pourrait fabriquer et vendre des accessoires amovibles pour un monde de la mode ou offrir un accs payant  une nouvelle partie d'un monde.

 L'achat d'articles dans Horizon Worlds est disponible pour les personnes de 18 ans et plus aux tats-Unis et au Canada, o Horizon Worlds est actuellement disponible. Les crateurs qui vendent des articles verront un onglet Commerce et un gadget lorsqu'ils sont en mode Crer, ce qui leur permet de crer des articles achetables.

 En plus d'introduire les achats dans le monde, nous commenons  tester un programme Horizon Worlds Creator Bonus pour les participants aux tats-Unis.

 Ces bonus se prsentent sous la forme de programmes mensuels axs sur les objectifs o les crateurs sont pays  la fin du mois pour leur progression vers l'objectif. Les bonus de crateur ne sont pas soumis  des frais et seront intgralement verss aux crateurs. Pour l'instant, dans ce test limit, les crateurs seront rcompenss pour avoir construit des mondes qui attirent le plus de temps, mais avec le temps, nous pouvons faire voluer ces objectifs, par exemple, pour encourager les crateurs  adopter de nouveaux outils ou fonctionnalits que nous dployons.

 Les crateurs qui participent  des programmes de montisation, y compris les achats dans le monde et les bonus de crateur, sont tenus de suivre toutes nos politiques pour Horizon Worlds, y compris la politique de conduite en ralit virtuelle et la politique de contenu interdit d'Horizon Worlds, afin d'tre ligibles aux revenus. Et comme pour tout contenu dans Horizon Worlds, si vous voyez quelque chose qui semble enfreindre nos politiques, vous pouvez soumettre un rapport pour que nous l'examinions. .


*Les dtails sur les frais perus par Meta*

Bien entendu, Meta prendra une part de ce que vendent les crateurs. Pour les achats d'Horizon, Meta prend une commission de 25 % du pourcentage de ce qui reste aprs que les crateurs aient pay les frais de plateforme. Pour les plateformes avec des frais de 30 %, comme le propre Quest Store de Meta pour les titres VR, le crateur se retrouvera avec un peu plus de la moiti du prix de vente (puisque Meta peroit 30 % et 25 % de 70 %).

L'entreprise a fourni l'exemple suivant :

 ... si un crateur vend un article pour 1,00 $, les frais de la boutique Meta Quest seraient de 0,30 $ et les frais de la plateforme Horizon seraient de 0,17 $, laissant 0,53 $ au crateur avant toute taxe applicable .

C'est un taux effectif de 47,5 % de tout ce qui est vendu sur Horizon Worlds  Meta, laissant 52,5 % au crateur.

*Apple y voit de l'hypocrisie*

En rponse  cette pyramide de facturation, le porte-parole d'Apple, Fred Sainz, a dclar  MarketWatch que Facebook tait tout simplement hypocrite et que, mme s'il se plaignait des propres frais de plateforme d'Apple, il souhaitait facturer encore plus aux crateurs :

 Meta a  plusieurs reprises vis Apple pour avoir factur aux dveloppeurs une commission de 30% pour les achats intgrs dans l'App Store  et a utilis les petites entreprises et les crateurs comme bouc missaire  chaque fois , a dclar le porte-parole d'Apple.  Maintenant, Meta cherche  facturer ces mmes crateurs beaucoup plus que toute autre plateforme. L'annonce [de Meta] met  nu l'hypocrisie de Meta. Cela montre que s'ils cherchent  utiliser la plateforme d'Apple gratuitement, ils prennent volontiers ces commissions des crateurs et des petites entreprises qui utilisent la leur .

Meta et le PDG de l'entreprise, Mark Zuckerberg, ont qualifi  plusieurs reprises l'*App Store* d'Apple et sa commission de 15%  30% perue sur les achats in-app d' d'anticoncurrentiels.

Zuckerberg a dclar en juin 2020 que Facebook rendrait gratuits les vnements en ligne payants, les abonnements, les badges et d'autres produits pour les crateurs jusqu'en 2023, et aprs cela, Meta annoncerait une commission qui est  infrieure aux 30% qu'Apple et d'autres prennent .  Cette commission infrieure n'a pas encore t annonce, et au moins en ce qui concerne le "mtavers", la promesse de Zuckerberg d'une commission infrieure  celle d'Apple a dj t rompue .

*Le directeur technique de Meta justifie la commission de 47,5% et annonce le lancement d'une version Web*

Meta prvoit d'apporter sa plateforme de mtavers sociale Horizon Worlds sur le Web, a dclar jeudi le directeur technique de Meta Andrew "Boz" Bosworth dans un tweet. tre disponible sur le Web marquerait une expansion majeure pour la plateforme, qui n'est actuellement disponible que sur ses casques Quest VR.

Une version Web n'est pas la seule en prparation : cette semaine, le VP Meta d'Horizon, Vivek Sharma, a dclar qu'il travaillait  amener Horizon sur les tlphones mobiles plus tard cette anne et qu'il tait en  premires discussions  pour l'amener sur les consoles de jeux. Cependant, on ne sait toujours pas exactement quand Horizon pourrait s'tendre sur le Web, et le porte-parole de Meta, Iska Saric, a dclar qu'il n'y avait  aucun dtail de calendrier  partager pour le moment  lorsque la question lui a t pose.

Le tweet de Boz a t inclus dans un fil de discussion dfendant la nouvelle structure de frais d'Horizon pour les crateurs, qui a fait l'objet d'un examen minutieux.

Il rpondait notamment  un tweet voquant l'hypocrisie de Meta dnonce par Apple.

Le directeur technique a rtorqu :  Apple prend une commission de 30% sur les ventes logicielles et une marge importante sur leurs appareils. Ils ont capitalis sur leur pouvoir de march pour favoriser leurs propres intrts commerciaux, ce qui cote cher aux dveloppeurs .


Et d'expliquer que : 

 Nous adoptons une approche diffrente avec notre marge sur les appareils Quest pour les rendre accessibles  plus de personnes. Nous nous engageons  aider  construire un cosystme diffrent. Les dveloppeurs connaissent dj du succs sur Quest Store - plus de 120 titres gnrent plus d'un million de dollars.

 Nous atteignons notre objectif de garantir que les dveloppeurs aient la voie vers un vritable succs financier sur notre plateforme. Ce n'est que le dbut, il reste encore beaucoup de travail  faire et nous continuons  travailler en troite collaboration avec nos crateurs et dveloppeurs pour leur permettre de gnrer des revenus significatifs .

Selon lui :  lorsque la version Web d'Horizon sera lance, les frais de la plateforme Horizon ne seront que de 25*%, un taux bien infrieur  celui d'autres plateformes similaires de cration de mondes .

Ce  quoi un utilisateur de twitter a rebondi en disant :  Salut Boz ! Pourriez-vous prciser si la commission de 47,5*% prcdemment confirme  CNBC est maintenue, alors cette commission de 25*%  laquelle vous faites rfrence ici concerne la version Web d'Horizon*? Je veux m'assurer que nous comprenons tout cela correctement. Merci .

Et Boz de prciser que  25 % pour Horizon. Si la plateforme en dessous prend une commission, les 25% viennent aprs. Donc, si la plateforme en dessous prend 30% comme beaucoup (Apple, Google, Oculus), elle s'lve  47,5% au total, similaire aux taux Roblox et YouTube .


Pour l'application Web Horizon, cela signifie que Meta ne prendrait que 25%, comme l'a soulign Boz. Mais pour les plateformes avec des frais de 30%, comme le propre Quest Store de Meta, cela signifie prendre 25% de 70% restant une fois que la commission du Quest Store est passe. Cela signifie que pour les biens vendus dans Horizon sur un appareil Quest VR, Meta prendra 47,5 % de chaque transaction.

Boz affirme que le taux est infrieur  celui de certaines autres  plateformes de construction mondiale   un coup qui semble viser en partie Roblox, qui a galement t critiqu pour la faon dont il paie les dveloppeurs. Dans un graphique montrant  l'utilisation estime de chaque dollar dpens sur Roblox , Roblox indique qu'il ne paie aux dveloppeurs que 28,1% de chaque dollar, ce qui signifie que la commission de Meta Horizon, mme  partir d'achats sur des casques Quest, semble tre infrieure  ce que Roblox prend sur sa plateforme. Et en passant de la ralit virtuelle  des plateformes comme le mobile et le Web, Meta attaquera Roblox de front, donc ce n'est peut-tre pas la dernire fois que nous voyons Meta lancer des piques en direction de Roblox.


Sources : CTO de Meta, Roblox

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'opinion d'Apple qui estime que les frais dvoils par Meta rvlent  l'hypocrisie  de la socit qui se plaignait de l'App Store ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la raction du directeur technique de Meta suite  cette accusation ? 
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la pyramide des commissions voques par Meta (notamment une commission de 25% sur l'application Web Horizon, mais une commission de 47,5% - notamment 30% de frais de plateformes avec des frais de 30% sur Quest Store, et 25% des 70% restant) ?

----------


## Sandra Coret

*89 % des entreprises ont soulign la ncessit d'acqurir davantage de donnes pour lancer le mtavers, selon un rapport rcemment publi par Bright Data*

*Les avantages potentiels du mtavers ont fait l'objet d'un grand battage mdiatique et, bien que les incursions de Meta dans ce domaine aient t perues de manire quelque peu mitige, les chefs d'entreprise et les experts du secteur restent enthousiastes quant  l'avenir de cette nouvelle forme de technologie. Un rapport rcemment publi par Bright Data a rvl de nombreux dtails sur ce que les cadres suprieurs pensent du mtavers.*

L'une des informations les plus intressantes contenues dans ce rapport est que 70 % des cadres suprieurs des grandes entreprises sont intresss par la mise en uvre du mtavers parce que c'est le genre de chose qui pourrait potentiellement leur permettre de s'tendre  d'autres domaines. tant donn que de nombreux propritaires et dirigeants d'entreprises cherchent  se concentrer davantage sur le mtavers dans un avenir proche, divers aspects tels que la scurit des consommateurs commencent  entrer en jeu.


Ces cadres suprieurs estiment tous que davantage de donnes sont ncessaires pour que le lancement du metaverse se fasse en douceur. La grande majorit des personnes interroges dans le cadre de cette enqute, soit 89 % pour tre plus prcis, ont soulign la ncessit d'acqurir davantage de donnes sur le mtavers, et les personnes qui en savaient dj beaucoup sur cette nouvelle technologie taient plus susceptibles d'en comprendre l'importance, leur proportion atteignant 96 %.

72% des cadres intresss par le mtavers veulent explorer son potentiel pour crer des marchs virtuels. Quoi qu'il en soit, 87 % d'entre eux cherchent  embaucher de nouvelles personnes spcialises dans ce domaine, ce qui inclut galement le recyclage de leur personnel afin qu'il puisse se consacrer entirement au mtavers. 90 % de ces personnes interroges travaillent dans le secteur de l'informatique, de sorte que leurs sentiments joueront certainement un rle dans la faon dont la saga des mtavers se droulera au cours de la prochaine dcennie et dans la question de savoir si elle atteindra ou non les objectifs prvus.


Source : Bright Data

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Samsung a organis un vnement dans le mtavers pour lancer le Galaxy S22, mais il a chou en raison de problmes techniques qui ont empch les gens d'accder  la salle de confrence

 ::fleche::  Meta serait en train de concevoir des  Zuck Bucks , des jetons numriques qui pourraient tre utiliss dans son mtavers, Meta se prparerait aussi  se lancer dans les NFT

 ::fleche::  Aprs avoir achet 2,4 Ms $ de terre virtuelle, Tokens.com prvoit la Metaverse Fashion Week, un spectacle sur le mtavers avec des marques populaires de mode

 ::fleche::  33 % des dveloppeurs pensent que la confidentialit et la scurit des donnes sont les principaux obstacles que le mtavers doit surmonter, selon une enqute mene par Agora

----------


## Sandra Coret

*33 % des dveloppeurs de mtavers considrent les lois sur la confidentialit des donnes comme un obstacle, renforant les inquitudes concernant la protection de la vie prive dans ce monde virtuel*

*Alors que le mtavers continue  se dvelopper, bien que beaucoup ne sachent toujours pas ce qu'il est cens tre, de nombreux dveloppeurs qui y travaillent commencent  se heurter  un srieux obstacle : les lois sur la confidentialit des donnes.* 

Ces lois ont t mises en place pour permettre aux gens de se sentir plus en scurit en ligne, mais cela rend difficile le travail des dveloppeurs de mtavers.

Une tude mene par Agora apporte un clairage supplmentaire sur ces questions, puisque 33 % des dveloppeurs de mtavers considrent la confidentialit des donnes comme un obstacle qu'ils devraient surmonter. 


De nombreux leaders de l'industrie considrent le mtavers comme la prochaine tape logique dans la progression d'Internet et des mdias sociaux, et que ses applications dans le domaine des jeux et de la cration de communauts sont certainement  attendre avec impatience.

Malgr cela, le fait que la confidentialit des donnes soit un obstacle  la cration du mtavers peut tre une source d'inquitude pour certains. La principale entreprise  l'origine du metaverse, la socit ponyme Meta, n'est pas rpute pour prendre au srieux les droits de l'internet et la protection de la vie prive, et avec une entreprise aussi peu fiable  la barre, on ne peut que s'interroger sur le peu de protection de la vie prive dont les gens pourront bnficier lorsque le metaverse sera lanc auprs d'un public plus large.

72 % des dveloppeurs de mtavers sont d'avis que la plus grande utilit du mtavers est l'engagement en temps rel. Ils considrent essentiellement le metaverse comme un moyen de remplacer l'interaction avec les gens dans la vie relle, ce que les mdias sociaux ont dj fait dans une certaine mesure.


Source : Agora

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Prvoyez-vous d'utiliser le mtavers ? Dans quelle mesure ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg estime qu'il faudra encore quelques annes pour que le Mtavers soit pleinement oprationnel, et voque plusieurs autres dfis  relever pour les dix prochaines annes

 ::fleche::  89 % des entreprises ont soulign la ncessit d'acqurir davantage de donnes pour lancer le mtavers, selon un rapport rcemment publi par Bright Data

 ::fleche::  "Mtavers" est en train de devenir le mot-cl le plus utilis par plusieurs plateformes pour attirer l'attention,  ce jour, 552 applications au total incluent ce terme dans leur bote de description

 ::fleche::  35 % des consommateurs n'ont jamais entendu parler du mtavers, et seulement 6 % sont  l'aise dans leur comprhension du mtavers pour l'expliquer aux autres, selon Gartner

----------


## walfrat

D'un ct : 
Se taper la configuration du HTTPS c'est aussi un obstacle.Se taper le respect de la RGPD est aussi un obstacle.Se taper les normes de btiments lorsqu'une entreprise construit un immeuble pour lui est aussi un obstacle.

De l'autre : 

Je suis dveloppeur, pas juriste, alors personnellement si on me demande d'appliquer des lois sur la confidentialit, je leur demanderai de traduire les dites lois en spcifications dont je peux tre certain de l'application. Et l c'est effectivement un obstacle, mais que je ne surmonterai pas seul.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Yuga Labs a lev environ 285 millions de dollars de cryptomonnaies en vendant des jetons qui reprsentent des terrains dans un jeu de monde virtuel qu'elle dit tre en train de construire*

*L'anne dernire, la start-up amricaine Yuga Labs a cr les NFT Bored Ape Yacht Club, des jetons bass sur la blockchain reprsentant un ensemble de 10 000 singes de bande dessine gnrs par ordinateur.*

Alors que les jetons non fongibles (NFT) - des actifs cryptographiques qui reprsentent des fichiers numriques tels que des images, des vidos ou des lments dans un jeu en ligne - ont explos en popularit, les prix de Bored Ape ont bondi pour atteindre des centaines de milliers de dollars chacun.

Ils sont devenus l'une des marques de NFT les plus en vue, avec des Ape vendus dans les meilleures maisons de vente aux enchres et appartenant  des clbrits, notamment Paris Hilton et Madonna. 

Aujourd'hui, Yuga Labs, qui a lev 450 millions de dollars en mars lors d'un tour de table men par Andreessen Horowitz, a jet son dvolu sur le "metaverse".


Lors d'une vente en ligne le 30 avril, Yuga Labs a vendu des NFT appels "_Otherdeeds_", qui, selon elle, pourraient tre changs contre des parcelles de terrain virtuel dans un futur environnement en ligne sur le thme de Bored Ape appel "Otherside".

Les "_Otherdeeds_" ne pouvaient tre achets qu'en utilisant la cryptomonnaie associe au projet, appele ApeCoin, qui a t lance en mars.

Il y avait 55 000 Otherdeeds  vendre, au prix de 305 ApeCoin chacun, et la socit a crit sur Twitter qu'ils taient puiss.


Cela signifie que la vente a ratiss 16 775 000 ApeCoin, d'une valeur d'environ 285 millions de dollars  partir de dimanche, selon les calculs bass sur le prix de l'ApeCoin sur la bourse de cryptocurrency Coinbase  1210 GMT.

La manire dont les fonds seront distribus n'a pas t prcise, bien que la socit ait dclar que les ApeCoin seraient "bloqus" pendant un an.


Cette vente indique la persistance d'une forte demande pour les cryptoactifs spculatifs et  haut risque lis aux mondes virtuels en ligne. Les NFT sont en grande partie non rglements, et les rapports d'escroquerie, de contrefaon et de manipulation du march sont courants.

Alors que beaucoup sont dconcerts par l'ide de payer de l'argent rel pour un terrain qui n'existe pas physiquement, certains NFTs de terrains virtuels ont dj rapport des millions de dollars.

Le mtavers d'Otherside sera un environnement de jeu multijoueurs, selon son site Web, qui indique qu'il est actuellement en cours de dveloppement.

Yuga Labs a refus de dire combien de personnes travaillaient  la construction d'Otherside et quand il serait lanc.

La vente d'Otherdeeds par Yuga Labs intervient peu de temps aprs que le compte Instagram officiel du Bored Ape Yacht Club a t pirat et qu'un lien de phishing a t post, permettant aux escrocs de voler les NFT des victimes.


Source : Yuga Labs

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur ce nouveau monde virtuel par Yuga Labs ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Meta cherche un moyen de mlanger le monde physique et le monde virtuel par le biais de la ralit mixte, mais cette technologie ne pourra se concrtiser que dans quelques annes

 ::fleche::  Nvidia a cr une rplique virtuelle de son PDG Jensen Huang qui a prsent une partie de la confrence, durant laquelle a t voqu son Omniverse en avril 2021

 ::fleche::  Les investisseurs paient des millions de dollars pour des terrains virtuels dans le mtavers, alors que le prix des "parcelles" a grimp de 500 % au cours des derniers mois

----------


## totozor

> Lors d'une vente en ligne le 30 avril, Yuga Labs a vendu des NFT appels "_Otherdeeds_", qui, *selon elle*, *pourraient* tre changs contre des parcelles de terrain *virtuel* dans un *futur* environnement en ligne sur le thme de Bored Ape appel "Otherside".


Donc ils ont vendu 285 millions de dollars un truc abstrait qui pourrait peut tre permettre d'acheter un truc abstrait qui n'existe pas encore et qui visiblement pourra tre achet par un autre moyen?
C'est gens sont des gnies du mal...

----------


## Coeur De Roses

> Donc ils ont vendu 285 millions de dollars un truc abstrait qui pourrait peut tre permettre d'acheter un truc abstrait qui n'existe pas encore et qui visiblement pourra tre achet par un autre moyen?
> C'est gens sont des gnies du mal...


Je trouve la valeur de ce truc surct.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le mtavers de Zuckerberg va enregistrer des pertes financires "significatives"  court terme*
*alors que Meta a dj dpens 10 milliards de dollars dans le mtavers en 2021*

*Lors de l'assemble annuelle de Meta mercredi, le PDG Mark Zuckerberg a dclar aux actionnaires que "la cration du mtavers entranera de grosses pertes d'argent pendant trois  cinq ans". Zuckerberg a expliqu que certains produits ne devraient pas tre prts avant 10 ans. Ses commentaires sont intervenus en rponse  la question d'un actionnaire sur le retour sur investissement du mtavers. Alors que Meta a dj dpens 10 milliards de dollars pour l'ide d'un monde virtuel immersif rien qu'au dernier trimestre 2021, les dclarations de Zuckerberg laissent penser qu'il pourrait s'agir de dizaines de milliards de dollars de pertes.*

Le mtavers fait rfrence  un monde numrique immersif dans lequel les gens peuvent crer des avatars et les faire interagir avec d'autres. Si vous avez dj jou  un jeu de rle en ligne massivement multijoueur, ou MMORPG, comme Fortnite ou "World of Warcraft" - ou vu "Ready Player One" de Steven Speilberg - vous en avez une ide gnrale. Mais les univers de jeu ne sont pas vraiment de vritables mtavers. Ils sont, en ralit, des modlisations sous forme d'une carte, dans laquelle vous pouvez acheter des "terrains" et crer n'importe quoi, des btiments et des marchs virtuels aux jeux interactifs et aux crans de cinma.

Alors que le mot tait presque mconnu du grand public jusqu' l'anne dernire, Facebook (l'entreprise) a chang la donne en annonant en octobre 2021 qu'elle changeait son nom en Meta et qu'elle se lanait dans le dveloppement du mtavers. Depuis, l'entreprise a investi des sommes colossales dans son nouveau projet, mais  en croire les propos de Zuckerberg, le mtavers de Meta ne devrait pas tre conomiquement viable avant 10 ans. Mercredi, il a dclar aux investisseurs de Meta que "le mtavers finira par rapporter de l'argent grce  une conomie de crateurs, les gens crant des entreprises vendant des biens et des services virtuels".



Cependant, en rpondant  une question sur le retour sur investissement du mtavers, Zuckerberg a dclar que le projet de mtavers de Meta perdra des sommes "importantes" au cours des trois  cinq prochaines annes. Le PDG a expliqu que de nombreux produits de Meta pour un "Internet immersif", o les utilisateurs seraient immergs dans un monde virtuel, ne sont pas susceptibles d'tre viables avant 10  15 ans.  Nous voulons faire en sorte que le matriel soit aussi abordable que possible pour tout le monde, et faire en sorte que l'conomie numrique se dveloppe , a dclar le premier reprsentant de Meta aux actionnaires.

 En attendant, l'entreprise mise sur la croissance des revenus grce  un investissement dans ses services de vidos courtes Reels , a ajout Zuckerberg. Rien qu'en 2021, Meta a dpens 10 milliards de dollars pour dmarrer la conception de son mtavers. En effet, aprs que la socit est devenue Meta le 28 octobre 2021, Zuckerberg a dclar :  au fil du temps, jaimerais quon soit vus comme une entreprise de mtavers. On va dsormais penser au mtavers en premier, et pas  Facebook [le rseau social] en premier . Dans la foule, Meta a multipli les investissements dans plusieurs projets, y compris l'embauche de nouveaux dveloppeurs.

L'entreprise a annonc qu'elle compte 10 000 employs travaillant sur la vision de Mark Zuckerberg et qu'elle souhaitait en embaucher 10 000 de plus pour travailler sur le mtavers. Toutefois, ces plans sont susceptibles d'tre mis en attente aprs que Meta a impos un gel des embauches dbut mai en prvision d'un ralentissement de la croissance conomique. Notons que la capitalisation boursire de Meta a fortement chut aprs la baisse des rsultats en 2021. Lors de l'assemble de mercredi, 12 propositions d'actionnaires auraient t rejetes par Zuckerberg. Ce dernier dtient toujours une participation majoritaire dans Meta.

L'une des propositions rejetes suggrait  Meta de commander un rapport et d'organiser un vote des actionnaires sur la question de savoir si la "poursuite de la mise en uvre" du mtavers tait "prudente et approprie". En effet, des rapports indiquent que des employs anciens et actuels ont dclar que Zuckerberg ne s'intresse  rien d'autre qu'au mtavers, mais qu'il n'a pas de stratgie cohrente pour mener  bien le projet. En outre, alors que la scurit des utilisateurs et le harclement sexuel y suscitent de plus en plus d'inquitudes, Meta n'a pas t clair sur la faon dont son mtavers assurera la confidentialit des utilisateurs.

L'entreprise a lanc en janvier dernier un outil pour se prmunir contre le harclement dans le mtavers, mais cela n'a pas convaincu un grand monde. L'outil veut faire en sorte que les utilisateurs de ses plateformes sociales de ralit virtuelle respectent les limites de leur espace personnel. Il donnera aux utilisateurs l'impression qu'il y a prs d'un mtre et demi entre leur avatar virtuel et les autres lorsqu'ils accdent aux applications immersives Horizon Worlds et Horizon Venues au moyen de casques RV. Des critiques ont dclar que cela ne suffisait pas pour rsoudre le problme de scurit et du harclement dans le mtavers.

Cependant, Meta a dclar dans un billet de blogue que le nouveau paramtre par dfaut permettrait d'viter plus facilement les interactions indsirables. Parmi les autres propositions de l'assemble de mercredi, citons la modification de l'utilisation par Meta des clauses de dissimulation dans les contrats de travail en matire de harclement et de discrimination, la publication d'une valuation indpendante de l'impact sur les droits de l'homme et la divulgation complte de ses activits de lobbying et de politique publique.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Facebook annonce qu'il va embaucher 10 000 personnes en Europe pour l'aider  construire un  mtavers , qui imitera l'exprience d'interagir en personne grce  des techno comme l'AR et la VR

 ::fleche::  Les investisseurs paient des millions de dollars pour des terrains virtuels dans le mtavers, alors que le prix des "parcelles" a grimp de 500 % au cours des derniers mois

 ::fleche::  Facebook va investir au moins 10 milliards de dollars cette anne dans sa division consacre au dveloppement du mtavers et s'attend  dpenser plus  au cours des prochaines annes 

 ::fleche::  Meta a annonc qu'elle lanait un outil pour se prmunir contre le harclement dans le mtavers, alors que la scurit des utilisateurs et le harclement sexuel suscitent de plus en plus d'inquitudes

----------


## Madmac

Meta est l'quivalent du Titanic: considr l'age mdian des individus dans le monde industriel. Et vous ralisez que les casques ont tous un gros problme: Leur utilisation avec une paire de lunettes!

----------


## LeDruide87

Le "mtavers" est un truc de c..., un peu la Matrice. Il est temps que les gens reprennent les pieds sur terre ! Le rel n'est ni bon ni mchant, mais il se venge tt ou tard.

----------


## TJ1985

Les univers virtuels, c'est bien. Mais pour le moment, si on urine dans un WC virtuel, on se retrouve avec le pantalon mouill.

----------


## TotoParis

> Les univers virtuels, c'est bien. Mais pour le moment, si on urine dans un WC virtuel, on se retrouve avec le pantalon mouill.


Mais c'est de l'urine virtuelle voyons ! Qui sort d'un zizi virtuel...

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Meta vous propose un nouveau moyen de gaspiller de l'argent : acheter des vtements de crateurs virtuels dans l'Avatars Store pour Facebook, Instagram et Messenger*

*Pour les personnes qui ont moins de sens que d'argent, il existe des NFT pour gaspiller l'argent durement gagn. Mais Meta prsente un nouveau moyen de sparer les inconscients de leur argent : l'Avatars Store.*

Ces derniers seront disponibles pour Facebook, Instagram et Messenger, et donneront aux utilisateurs la possibilit d'acheter des vtements numriques dont ils pourront parer leur avatar. Tentant de justifier la vente de nouvelles peluches numriques, Mark Zuckerberg insiste sur le fait que "_les biens numriques seront un moyen important de s'exprimer dans le mtavers et un grand moteur de l'conomie crative_".

Un certain nombre de grands crateurs sont dj impliqus, dont Prada, Balenciaga et Thom Browne, et d'autres viendront  terme.

La nouvelle de la boutique a t partage sur Twitter via le compte Meta Newsroom, et elle a t largement accueillie avec drision :


Mark Zuckerberg a galement annonc la fonctionnalit  venir dans un post sur Facebook :

" _Nous lanons notre boutique d'avatars sur Facebook, Instagram et Messenger pour que vous puissiez acheter des vtements numriques pour styliser votre avatar. Les biens numriques seront un moyen important de s'exprimer dans le mtavers et un moteur important de l'conomie crative. J'ai hte d'ajouter d'autres marques et de mettre cela en place dans la ralit virtuelle. Eva Chen et moi avons essay quelques-uns des nouveaux looks de Balenciaga, Prada et Thom Browne - un changement de rythme par rapport  mon pull en ponge."_ 

Les prix des vtements numriques n'ont pas encore t rvls, mais les magasins seront lancs aux tats-Unis, au Mexique, au Canada et en Thalande dans les semaines  venir.

Source : Meta Newsroom

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Prvoyez-vous de faire des investissements dans le mtavers ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les investisseurs paient des millions de dollars pour des terrains virtuels dans le mtavers, alors que le prix des "parcelles" a grimp de 500 % au cours des derniers mois

 ::fleche::  Les ventes de biens immobiliers sur le mtavers ont dpass les 500 millions de dollars en 2021 selon MetaMetric Solutions, le cabinet s'attend au double sur 2022

 ::fleche::  Samsung a organis un vnement dans le mtavers pour lancer le Galaxy S22, mais il a chou en raison de problmes techniques qui ont empch les gens d'accder  la salle de confrence

 ::fleche::  Meta commence  tester des outils permettant de vendre des actifs et des expriences numriques au sein de sa plateforme de ralit virtuelle Horizon Worlds, un lment cl du projet mtavers

----------


## totozor

J'utilise facebook mais pas Instagram ni messenger. Je ne savais mme pas qu'on pouvais avoir un avatar sur ses application (en dehors des photos de profil).
Les photos de profil que je vois sont essentiellement des photos de la personne ou un dessin humoristique, seuls des artistes mettent une reprsentation d'eux mmes et ils n'ont aucun intrt  utiliser un avatar gnrique.
*Donc qui sont les clients de ce truc?*




> Tentant de justifier la vente de nouvelles peluches numriques, Mark Zuckerberg insiste sur le fait que "_les biens numriques seront un moyen important de s'exprimer dans le mtavers et un grand moteur de l'conomie crative_".


Je dois tre con mais j'ai pas compris ce qu'il dit. l'conomie crative c'est la "vente artistique".
Il me semble tellement hors de la ralit que ses justifications n'ont pas de sens, a ressemble  "faites moi confiance, je suis Zuckerberg, j'ai raison".




> Prvoyez-vous de faire des investissements dans le mtavers ?


Que me rapporterais cet investissement?
le mtavers a-t-il besoin de mon argent?
Bref, je vais continuer  dpenser mon argent dans des trucs inutiles mais certainement pas encourager ce non sens.

Mark, si tu me lis, tu n'es plus que l'ombre de toi mme. Arrtes de gcher ton argent dans cette merde, repre quelques entreprises prometteuses, investit dedans, tu vas t'enrichir et aider un gars qui a eu la bonne intuition.
Tu ne sais plus innover, laisses les autres le faire  ::zoubi::

----------


## Sandra Coret

*90 % des gens auraient hte d'entrer dans le mtavers cr par la personnalit qu'ils admirent, comme leurs joueurs prfrs, un artiste musical, un athlte ou encore un acteur*

*Selon un sondage public ralis par les chercheurs d'UTA et de Fox (via Insider), 90 % des gens ont hte d'entrer dans le mtavers cr par la personnalit qu'ils admirent. Des artistes hollywoodiens ont galement rejoint le mtavers et cela a conduit la majorit des fans  explorer davantage les technologies Web3 construites sur le mtavers.*

Cependant, si l'on considre le commun des mortels, les gens ne connaissent pas la mthode d'exploration du monde virtuel. Il est difficile pour les gens de saisir l'ide du mtavers.


Malgr cela,  l'heure actuelle, la plupart des gens achtent des NFT et crent leurs avatars de jeu sur mtavers et (pour l'instant) ils semblent apprcier cette nouvelle exprience dans leur casque Oculus. L'enqute mene par UTA/Vox a port sur plus de quatre mille consommateurs dont l'ge se situe entre treize et soixante ans et il est apparu que seuls quelques-uns des rpondants connaissaient le mtavers, malgr cela, environ 68 % des adolescents et 88 % de la gnration Z ont particip  des jeux tels que Fortnite et Valorant.

D'aprs les donnes, 68 % des personnes interroges ont montr un norme intrt pour leurs joueurs de jeux prfrs, un dsir ardent de rencontrer et de suivre un artiste musical  62 % ainsi que des athltes  59 %. En outre, les comdiens, les acteurs et les influenceurs ont t valus  59, 58 et 56 % respectivement. Les chercheurs ont conclu que 87 % des Amricains aimeraient s'engager dans un mtaverse qui tourne autour de leurs personnalits adores et de leur monde fictif prfr.


En outre, quatre participants sur cinq ont dclar vouloir faire l'exprience de l'art, de la culture, de la mode, des cinmas, des concerts de musique, des drames, des jeux et des clbrits dans le monde virtuel. Les futurologues prdisent que l're  venir sera le moment de voir les rves et de les raliser dans le monde augment. Le mtavers va continuer  se dvelopper et  gagner des utilisateurs dans le monde entier.

Les chercheurs pensent que, dans les prochaines annes, les mtavers feront passer l'industrie du divertissement  la vitesse suprieure. Les lunettes de ralit virtuelle deviendront rentables dans les dix prochaines annes et les gens adoreront jouer  des jeux vido. 67 % des personnes interroges dclarent qu'elles prfreront jouer  leurs jeux prfrs en portant des casques interactifs Oculus, 59 % regardent des sports professionnels/collgiaux en direct, 55 % regardent des films et 52 % regardent des vidos musicales et coutent de la musique. 


Les analystes d'UTA et de Vox estiment que le mtavers est un monde augment idal pour lire une bande dessine, regarder des programmes tlviss et jouer  des jeux. Les franchises peuvent bnficier de l'immense engagement des consommateurs sur le mtavers, car il supprime toutes sortes d'obstacles qui surviennent lors de la communication entre des personnes de tous horizons pour profiter de concerts en direct sans se dplacer physiquement.

En ce qui concerne l'industrie du divertissement, le mtavers offre d'innombrables possibilits aux crateurs. Le mtavers donnera aux histoires  gros budget d'Hollywood, la prochaine tape du divertissement.

Dans le mtavers, le divertissement est possible grce  3 facteurs clefs : crer un espace pour la crativit individuelle, explorer la narration hollywoodienne et crer de nouveaux mondes. 40 % des participants  l'tude ont dclar vouloir que leur franchise cinmatographique prfre passe par le mtavers et la majorit des fans d'anime (43 %) taient intresss par l'installation de bandes dessines.

Les avatars du mtavers sont un autre lment clef. Les consommateurs qui veulent s'adonner  leurs passions dans un carnaval dpensent pour embellir lgamment leurs avatars. Avec les dpenses, les profils des utilisateurs dans l'application deviendront galement trs bien classs et plus le classement est lev, plus le profit sera important. Les chercheurs estiment que 66 % des utilisateurs qui entrent dans un mtavers prfrent s'engager dans une communaut qui ressemble  leur passion et  leurs intrts. En outre, 50 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers leur permettra de s'engager plus facilement dans un contenu li  leurs hobbies et  leurs prfrences. 


Source : Analystes de l'UTA

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous cette tude pertinente ?
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre plus grand centre d'intrt dans le mtavers ?

*Voir aussi  *

 ::fleche::  87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, nanmoins 74 % envisagent de l'utiliser une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition, selon NordVPN

 ::fleche::  L'inventeur de la PlayStation pense que le mtavers est "sans intrt", ajoutant que les casques RV et RA sont "tout simplement ennuyeux"

 ::fleche::  60 % des Franais considrent que le mtavers est avant tout un moyen de se divertir, seuls 15 % sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers

 ::fleche::  Les ventes de biens immobiliers sur le mtavers ont dpass les 500 millions de dollars en 2021 selon MetaMetric Solutions, le cabinet s'attend au double sur 2022

----------


## Bruno

*Meta et d'autres gants de la technologie crent un organisme de normalisation des mtavers,* 
*sans Apple*

*Meta, Microsoft et d'autres gants de la technologie qui se lancent dans la construction du concept mergent de mtavers ont form un groupe, le Metaverse Standards Forum, pour favoriser le dveloppement de normes industrielles qui rendraient les mondes numriques naissants des entreprises compatibles entre eux.*

La ralit virtuelle (RV) s'est fait connatre du grand public durant les annes 2000, grce notamment  Second Life (un logiciel qui permet  ses utilisateurs d'incarner des personnages virtuels dans un monde cr par les rsidents eux-mmes), un deuxime monde virtuel dans lequel il est possible de se recrer tous les composants qui caractrisent le premier monde, en utilisant des avatars. Favorise comme pour la ralit virtuelle par la gnralisation des smartphones et tablettes, la ralit augmente (RA) s'est fait connatre pour certains grce  Pokmon GO.


Les parties intresses par le projet de mtavers ont annonc qu'elles avaient form le Metaverse Standards Forum. Meta est naturellement un membre fondateur, et de grands noms de la technologie comme Adobe, Microsoft et Nvidia le sont galement. La participation d'Apple et de Google fait toutefois dfaut.

La non-participation dApple  ce projet surprend plus dun. Alors que les analystes sattendaient  ce qu'Apple devienne un acteur dominant dans la course aux mtavers avec le lancement dun casque de ralit mixte cette anne ou l'anne prochaine. Les socits de jeux Roblox et Niantic ne figurent pas non plus parmi les participants du forum, pas plus que les plateformes mergentes de mtavers bass sur les cryptomonnaies comme The Sandbox ou Decentraland.

Dans un rapport publi en 2018 et intitul :  Augmented and Virtual Reality in Operations : A guide for investment , Capgemini Research Institute a dmontr que les entreprises tirent parti de la ralit augmente et de la ralit virtuelle. Suite  cette tude effectue sur plus de 700 responsables impliqus dans les stratgies RA/RV de leur organisation et travaillant dans les secteurs de lautomobile, de lindustrie et de lnergie, le rapport avait rvl que 82 % des entreprises ayant mis en place les technologies de ralit augmente et de ralit virtuelle ont obtenu des rsultats qui satisfont, voire dpassent, leurs attentes.

Depuis des annes, des informations circulent  propos d'un ventuel matriel de ralit virtuelle ou de ralit augmente d'Apple. Selon une source proche d'Apple, Apple travaille sur un casque RV ultra haut de gamme et coteux qui pourrait tre commercialis cette anne mme. Apple n'a pas encore reconnu publiquement son projet de casque, bien qu'elle ait donn  son conseil d'administration un aperu du produit. 

En dbut danne, Apple a exprim son manque dintrt concernant l'ide du mtavers propose par Mark Zuckerberg.  On m'a dit assez directement que l'ide d'un monde compltement virtuel o les utilisateurs peuvent s'chapper comme ils le peuvent dans la vision de l'avenir de Meta, Platforms/Facebook, est hors de porte d'Apple , a crit Mark Gurman. Il a poursuivi en disant qu'Apple souhaitait que le casque soit utilis pour  des explosions de jeux, de communication et de consommation de contenu  plutt que de longues excursions en ralit virtuelle comme celles que Meta semble vouloir apporter au monde.


Au-del de son casque AR non annonc (mais trs discut) qui serait en cours de dveloppement, le PDG Tim Cook a dclar que le rle d'Apple sur le march des mtavers est  une grande question  lors de la confrence tlphonique sur les rsultats du premier trimestre 2022 d'Apple en janvier.

 Nous sommes toujours en train d'explorer des technologies nouvelles et mergentes....  l'heure actuelle, nous avons plus de 14 000 applications de kit AR dans l'App Store, qui offrent des expriences AR incroyables  des millions de personnes aujourd'hui , a dclar Cook lorsqu'il a t interrog sur les projets de mtavers d'Apple.  Nous voyons beaucoup de potentiel dans cet espace et nous investissons en consquence. 

Google quant  lui a t associ  son propre casque de ralit augmente. Et la ralit augmente est une caractristique vante de divers produits Google, des tlphones Pixel aux logiciels. Google a galement rejoint la VR Standards Initiative en 2016, aux cts de la marque Oculus VR de Facebook  l'poque. L'initiative a t mene par The Kronos Group, un organisme  but non lucratif ax sur les technologies mergentes qui accueille galement The Metaverse Standards Forum.

Le nouveau groupe offre une adhsion gratuite et ouverte, de sorte que les deux entreprises pourraient rejoindre le forum metaverse  terme. Cependant, compte tenu des nombreuses questions qui se posent au sujet du mtavers et aussi le fait que Meta est inflexible sur l'utilisation d'un terme qui est synonyme de sa propre marque, on pourrait y voir les raisons de labsence de Google et Apple.

Selon l'annonce du forum, ces organisations ne pourront pas participer  des  projets pragmatiques et axs sur l'action , tels que  le prototypage de mise en uvre, les hackathons, les plugfests et les outils open source pour acclrer le test et l'adoption des normes du mtavers . Le groupe a galement dclar qu'il travaillerait  l'laboration d'une  terminologie cohrente et de directives de dploiement . L'objectif du groupe variera en fonction des membres, mais les sujets potentiels proposs sont  les actifs et le rendu 3D, l'interface humaine et les paradigmes d'interaction, tels que la RA et la RV, le contenu cr par l'utilisateur, les avatars, la gestion de l'identit, la vie prive et les transactions financires .

Source : Metaverse Standards Forum

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le projet Metaverse Standards Forum ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'attitude d'Apple et Google qui ne sont pas membre de ce forum ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du mtavers en gnral ? Est-ce vraiment ncessaire aujourd'hui ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Apple semblerait ne pas tre intresse par l'ide du mtavers propose par Mark Zuckerberg et n'y participerait pas, malgr son intention de sortir son propre casque de ralit mixte

 ::fleche::  Les ventes de produits de ralit virtuelle (RV) et de ralit augmente (RA) devraient tre multiplies par dix d'ici 2025, dpassant 100 millions de dollars pour les expditions de casques XR

 ::fleche::  Ralit virtuelle : le casque VR d'Apple pourrait coter 3000 dollars, comporter des crans 8K et plus d'une douzaine de camras

----------


## Mingolito

Et donc a sert  quoi ? recevoir une claque virtuelle par Will Smith ?  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## weed

Je pense que les intresss sont les plus jeunes.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Mark Zuckerberg a laiss entendre que Meta pourrait dvelopper un systme d'exploitation pour son mtavers et s'attend  ce que le mtavers gnre des centaines de milliards de revenus*
*d'ici 2030*

*Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Meta, reste trs enthousiaste en ce qui concerne l'avenir du mtavers en dpit des vents contraires qui frappent l'entreprise depuis la fin de l'anne dernire. Lors d'une interview cette semaine, il a dclar que le mtavers devrait gnrer des centaines de milliards de dollars de revenus d'ici la fin de la dcennie. Il prvoit en effet qu'un milliard de personnes dans le mtavers dpenseront des centaines de dollars chacune. Mark Zuckerberg a galement confi lors de l'interview que Meta pourrait avoir besoin de dvelopper un nouveau systme d'exploitation "pour s'assurer que son mtavers fonctionne bien".*

Reality Labs, la division de Meta qui travaille sur le mtavers, perd des milliards de dollars par trimestre. Le PDG Mark Zuckerberg lui-mme l'a reconnu en mai dernier et a dclar aux investisseurs que "la cration du mtavers entranera de grosses pertes d'argent pendant les trois  cinq prochaines annes". Zuckerberg a expliqu que certains produits ne devraient pas tre prts avant 10 ans. Alors que Meta a dj dpens 10 milliards de dollars pour l'ide d'un monde virtuel immersif rien qu'au dernier trimestre 2021, les dclarations de Zuckerberg laissent penser qu'il pourrait s'agir de dizaines de milliards de dollars de pertes.

Mme si le concept du mtavers existe depuis plus d'une dcennie dj, Zuckerberg est convaincu que les univers virtuels constituent l'avenir des interactions en ligne. Lors d'une interview cette semaine, il est revenu sur ses prvisions vis--vis du mtavers et a dclar qu'il entend faire du mtavers un lment majeur de l'activit de son entreprise au cours de cette dcennie. Pour cela, Zuckerberg a dclar que Meta pourrait tre contraint de crer un nouveau systme d'exploitation pour les diffrentes plateformes et le matriel de son entreprise afin que son univers de ralit virtuelle immersive puisse fonctionner correctement.



 en croire le PDG, cet OS pourrait voir le jour  l'avenir.  Je pense qu' long terme, nous aurons besoin de ce niveau d'intgration entre le matriel et les logiciels et d'un systme d'exploitation, simplement pour raliser ce que nous voulons construire , a dclar Zuckerberg. En outre, pour rendre son mtavers rentable, il compte sur la bonne volont d'un milliard d'investisseurs prts  dpenser des millions de dollars pour "acqurir des terrains et des objets de collection, construire des maisons et des magasins de vente, ou acheter des billets pour aller  des vnements (concerts de musique, dfils de mode, etc.) dans cet univers virtuel".

 Nous esprons arriver  environ un milliard de personnes dans le mtavers qui font des centaines de dollars de commerce, chacun achetant des biens numriques, du contenu numrique, diffrentes choses pour s'exprimer, que ce soit des vtements pour leur avatar ou diffrents biens numriques pour leur maison virtuelle ou des choses pour dcorer leur salle de confrence virtuelle, des services publics pour tre plus productifs dans la ralit virtuelle et augmente et dans le mtavers en gnral , a-t-il dclar. Actuellement, les applications de Meta attirent 3,65 milliards d'utilisateurs qui utilisent la plateforme chaque mois.

Il s'agit d'une augmentation de 6 % par rapport  l'anne prcdente. Mais outre le mtavers, Meta consacre des sommes importantes  la cration de l'IA. La raison en est simple : l'entreprise pense que cela peut l'aider  amliorer son activit de publicit et donc ses revenus. En moyenne, 97 % des revenus de Meta proviennent de la publicit. Et Zuckerberg dit qu'il veut faire passer le contenu qui provient de vos amis ou de votre groupe d'abonns  celui qui provient des recommandations de l'IA. De cette faon, les utilisateurs sont exposs au contenu de l'univers et pas seulement  un genre limit.

TikTok aurait utilis la mme stratgie, ce qui lui a permis d'atteindre de nouveaux sommets de succs. Cependant, depuis que Facebook a dcid de s'orienter vers une entreprise du mtavers, en changeant son nom en Meta Platform en octobre dernier, certains problmes ont surgi. D'abord, les investisseurs ont rduit de moiti la capitalisation boursire de l'entreprise depuis le dbut de cette anne, car la croissance a ralenti et le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs quotidiens a diminu pour la premire fois entre les deux derniers trimestres. Zuckerberg se dit trs optimiste quant  son casque qui vaut 300 dollars et qui s'appelle Quest 2.

Et bien que le Quest 2 ait pu dpasser ses attentes, Zuckerberg estime qu'il faudra un certain temps avant que les gens commencent  l'accepter et  l'adopter dans leur vie quotidienne. Comme l'a rpt le milliardaire, le mtavers sera bien plus que du simple texte, des images et des vidos. Ensuite, en interne, la rorientation de l'entreprise vers la cration d'un mtavers ainsi que l'intrt personnel de Zuckerberg pour cette technologie ont suscit des inquitudes, des frustrations et une certaine confusion. En effet, des employs anciens et actuels ont dclar que Zuckerberg ne s'intresse  rien d'autre qu'au mtavers.

Cependant, ils ont ajout que "Zuckerberg n'a pas une stratgie cohrente pour mener  bien le projet". En ce qui concerne les pertes d'argent, Reality Labs est actuellement dficitaire. Elle a perdu un peu moins de 3 milliards de dollars au premier trimestre, aprs avoir perdu 10 milliards de dollars l'anne dernire, ce qui a suffisamment effray Wall Street. Les investisseurs sont inquiets et rclament des tudes sur la viabilit du projet. Pourtant, Zuckerberg a clairement indiqu qu'il s'attendait  ce que la version du mtavers de son entreprise reprsente une part importante de son activit  l'avenir.  Nous y arriverons , a-t-il dclar.

Le mtavers de Meta a galement soulev des inquitudes sur la confidentialit des utilisateurs, la quantit de donnes que l'entreprise pourrait collecter dans cet univers virtuel et les impacts qu'il pourrait avoir sur la socit humaine. En novembre, ric Schmidt, l'ex-PDG de Google, a dclar que le mtavers de Facebook n'est certainement pas prometteur et pourrait avoir des effets toxiques sur l'humanit. Frances Haugen, l'ancienne employe de Facebook devenue lanceuse d'alerte, est galement de cet avis. De son ct, Elon Musk, PDG de Tesla et de SpaceX, pense que le mtavers n'est qu'un "buzzword".

Le commentaire de Musk a t repris dernirement par plusieurs critiques du mtavers. Selon eux, il s'agit simplement d'une stratgie visant  permettre  Facebook de tourner la page sur son pass tourment, notamment sur le plan de la confidentialit, et reprendre de la croissance.  Le prix de leurs actions est bas sur la valeur perue, donc il augmente en fonction de ce que les gens pensent qu'il va se passer dans le futur, par opposition  l'action qui est base sur la valeur relle de l'entreprise. Je pense que c'est pour a que Zuckerberg vend le mtavers, pour essayer d'augmenter cette valeur perue autant que possible , a dclar un critique.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des dclarations de Zuckerberg sur la viabilit et la rentabilit du mtavers ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous,  quoi pourrait ressembler un systme d'exploitation pour le mtavers ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, comment Meta pourrait-il amener les gens  utiliser son systme d'exploitation ?
 ::fleche::  Un tel systme d'exploitation serait-il scuris et pourrait-il garantir la confidentialit des utilisateurs ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les gens seraient prts  investir des millions de dollars pour acqurir des biens numriques dans le mtavers ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des dclarations selon lesquelles le mtavers pourrait avoir des effets toxiques sur l'humanit ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers de Zuckerberg va enregistrer des pertes financires "significatives"  court terme, alors que Meta a dj dpens 10 milliards de dollars dans le mtavers en 2021

 ::fleche::  Le mtaverse de Facebook pourrait tre toxique pour la socit humaine, ce qui reflte l'inquitude que suscite la scurit de l'intelligence artificielle, selon ric Schmidt, l'ex-PDG de Google

 ::fleche::  Apple semblerait ne pas tre intresse par l'ide du mtavers propose par Mark Zuckerberg et n'y participerait pas, malgr son intention de sortir son propre casque de ralit mixte

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers de Zuckerberg va porter atteinte  la vie prive des travailleurs et pourrait obliger davantage de personnes  communiquer davantage de donnes, d'aprs la lanceuse d'alerte Frances Haugen

----------


## pyros

<trolldi>Le mtavers a me fait de plus en plus penser  No Man's Sky avant sa sortie...</trolldi>

----------


## kain_tn

> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Le mec cherche des investisseurs. Il essaye donc de leur vendre du rve. C'est sr que s'il dit que son truc c'est un attrape-couillons et que les pigeons vont y perdre plein de pognon, il ne trouvera pas grand monde  ::mouarf::

----------


## el_slapper

mon avis, c'est que dans l'histoire de l'informatique, les gagnants ont rarement t les boites implantes. Je ne sais pas si le concept de multivers a un avenir, mais si c'est le cas, le plus probable est que celui qui s'imposera sera un nouveau venu, _pure player_. Comme facebook en son temps, tiens...

----------


## totozor

> mon avis, c'est que dans l'histoire de l'informatique, les gagnants ont rarement t les boites implantes. Je ne sais pas si le concept de multivers a un avenir, mais si c'est le cas, le plus probable est que celui qui s'imposera sera un nouveau venu, _pure player_. Comme facebook en son temps, tiens...


Et je ne sais pas dans l'informatique mais dans certains secteurs d'activit la crainte de la sortie d'un concurrent qui est pass sous le radar et qui a une vraie perse "out of the box" (technique, technologique ou autre) que du concurrent qui est bien  la vue de tous.

----------


## ddoumeche

> *Meta vous propose un nouveau moyen de gaspiller de l'argent : acheter des vtements de crateurs virtuels dans l'Avatars Store pour Facebook, Instagram et Messenger*
> 
> *Pour les personnes qui ont moins de sens que d'argent, il existe des NFT pour gaspiller l'argent durement gagn. Mais Meta prsente un nouveau moyen de sparer les inconscients de leur argent : l'Avatars Store.*


Ces personnages ressemblent  ceux des jeux en ligne auxquels jouaient ma nice il y a des annes, le Metatruc est donc obsolte avant d'tre sorti. Et tous les jeux vidos aujourd'hui vendent des goodies pour "tuner" son personnage, sa mobylette ou son vaisseau spatial ... comme par exemple eve online sorti il y a 20 ans et dont les graphismes sont  des annes lumires de ce qui est prsent.

Tout ceci ressemble de plus en plus en un cran de fume (le VaporVerse ?) pour donner l'illusion d'une socit innovante, et une valeur  l'action ... le temps que

----------


## Darkzinus

Je ne crois absolument pas en ce concept et je suis impressionn par les montants voqus ! Je peux me tromper mais je sens pas vraiment d'engouement... En tout cas chez nous.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*Prs de 3 % des Amricains ont dj achet des biens immobiliers numriques dans le mtavers, et 8 % ont dclar tre intresss par un investissement dans une parcelle de terrain numrique*

*Les avantages et les inconvnients du mtavers font encore l'objet de dbats, de nombreux consommateurs ignorant encore ce qu'il est, mais malgr cela, prs de 3 % des Amricains ont dj achet des biens immobiliers numriques dans le mtavers.*

En outre, 8 % des adultes amricains ont dclar tre intresss par un investissement dans une parcelle de terrain numrique, mme si 52 % d'entre eux ont dclar n'avoir jamais entendu parler de l'immobilier numrique auparavant. Cette tendance a commenc avec le crateur du clbre Bored Ape Yacht Club, qui est une slection de NFT dont beaucoup ont augment leur valeur plusieurs fois.

Le prix de vente initial d'un NFT qui reprsentait une parcelle d'immobilier numrique dans le mtavers tait d'environ 6 000 dollars, et il s'est avr si populaire que la blockchain Ethereum sur laquelle il tait hberg n'a plus t en mesure de rpondre aux demandes aprs un certain temps. Cependant, il est galement pertinent de noter que les cryptomonnaies, les NFT et toutes les classes d'investissement connexes ont connu un effondrement massif de leur valeur ces dernires semaines, et cela pourrait diminuer la confiance des investisseurs, ce qui conduirait  un essoufflement de cette tendance.


En outre, il est possible que les 11 % d'Amricains qui ont investi dans l'immobilier numrique ou qui souhaitent le faire reprsentent la totalit du march de ces produits. Comme plus de la moiti des Amricains n'ont aucune ide de l'existence de l'immobilier numrique, il est peu probable qu'il se dveloppe.

Pourtant, il est possible de faire des choses intressantes avec l'immobilier dans le mtavers. Puisqu'il est cens remplacer le monde rel, il comportera des lments tels que des vitrines et des salles de concert, et possder la partie de la base de donnes o ces objets numriques seront hbergs pourrait s'avrer rentable. 

Source : Civic Science

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Qu'en est-il en France ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous investir dans l'immobilier numrique ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Une parcelle d'immobilier virtuel dans le monde en ligne Decentraland se vend pour la somme record de 2,4 millions de dollars en cryptomonnaies, ont annonc l'investisseur Tokens.com et Decentraland

 ::fleche::  Meta commence  tester des outils permettant de vendre des actifs et des expriences numriques au sein de sa plateforme de ralit virtuelle Horizon Worlds, un lment cl du projet mtavers

 ::fleche::  Les ventes de biens immobiliers sur le mtavers ont dpass les 500 millions de dollars en 2021 selon MetaMetric Solutions, le cabinet s'attend au double sur 2022

 ::fleche::  Les investisseurs paient des millions de dollars pour des terrains virtuels dans le mtavers, alors que le prix des "parcelles" a grimp de 500 % au cours des derniers mois

----------


## smarties

*Qu'en pensez-vous ?*
Les gens sont fous, je vois l'intrt de boutiques virtuelle mais de l'immobilier...
A mon avis pendant 2-3 ans les gens vont aller vers le Mtavers et aprs les gens se rendront compte de l'inutilit de la chose et partiront sans possibilit de rcuprer l'argent investit... ou alors le Metavers fermera car a ne rapportera pas assez.

*Pensez-vous investir dans l'immobilier numrique ?*
Non

----------


## d_d_v

Est-ce qu'on peut acheter un bien immobilier virtuel avec de l'argent virtuel et le louer  des locataires virtuels qui vont y installer des meubles virtuels ? Ou alors, il n'y a que l'argent dans cette histoire qui n'est pas virtuel  ::ptdr::  ?

----------


## Waikiki

Idiocracy, chaque jour la ralit se rapproche un peu de plus du scnario de ce film.

----------


## altifab

@Waikiki, j'adore ce film et c'est malheureusement de plus en plus vrai.

----------


## kain_tn

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Ce sont des pigeons.





> Pensez-vous investir dans l'immobilier numrique ?


Le principe d'un bien immobilier pour le commun des mortels c'est d'tre propritaire d'un bien matriel, mme si toute l'conomie se casse la figure.

L, si Facebook/Meta ferme ses serveurs, on n'a plus rien. a revient presque  acheter une maison mais en restant locataire du terrain sur une dure dtermine. Au moins la maison, on est srs de l'avoir pendant la dure du bail du terrain.

Bref, aucun intrt,  part pour Zuckerberg et ses actionnaires, qui ont trouv le moyen de transformer du rien en ressource  revendre (je dis du "rien", mais il n'empche que a va consommer de l'nergie  une poque o on parle de problmes nergtiques et cologiques).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Est-ce qu'on peut acheter un bien immobilier virtuel avec de l'argent virtuel et le louer  des locataires virtuels qui vont y installer des meubles virtuels ? Ou alors, il n'y a que l'argent dans cette histoire qui n'est pas virtuel  ?


Oui et certains arrivent mme faire un joli profit, une histoire trs connue est celle d'une chinoise devenue millionnaire en revendant des terrains achets sur le jeu second life

----------


## okegima

ce metavers c'est quoi ? second life ?  ::aie::

----------


## mhbderar

La philosophie hindoue dfinit le monde des illusions  dans lequel nous vivons  par le mot  MAYA, et certains philosophes actuels disent carrment, la maya dans maya.
et donc, metavers= Maya dans la Maya

----------


## dikafrato

Le crtinisme humain  son summum!

----------


## louxorman

la source de l'article est civic science, et la page d'accueil de leur site semble faire la promotion du metavers.
cette source est elle fiable ?

----------


## Rep.Movs

Je peux comprendre l'intrt d'un mtavers autour d'oeuvres, de sites archologiques, de monuments.

Je comprends dans le cadre d'vnementiel hybride (salon, concours)

Pour les clbrits, je n'y vois absolument aucun intrt (d'un autre ct, je crois n'avoir jamais suivi de clbrit sur FB ou twitter).

Dans le cadre d'un "numrique responsable", je vois de grand obstacles  sa ralisation...

----------


## selmanjo

Encore un potentiel n'importe quoi  dans le numrique. Les crans sont dj dangereux. Mais je serai d'accord si c'est pour pouvoir  exploiter ce genre de technologie dans la recherche spatiale.  ::weird::  ::?:

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Une socit appele Meta poursuit Meta pour s'tre nomme Meta,*
*la petite entreprise affirme que le changement de marque de Facebook a ananti son activit*

*L'automne dernier, Facebook a chang sa dnomination sociale en Meta, dans le cadre d'une rorientation stratgique qui l'a fait passer des mdias sociaux  une future forme immersive d'Internet alimente par les technologies de ralit virtuelle et augmente, appele le mtavers. Ses actions ont commenc  se ngocier sous le nom de META (FB) le mois dernier. Meta Platforms, l'entreprise est sous coup dune plainte pour violation de marque par MetaX LLC, une socit qui dit faire des affaires publiquement sous le nom de Meta et qui oprait dans l'espace technologique de la ralit virtuelle et augmente depuis des annes avant que Mark Zuckerberg n'annonce le changement de marque de son entreprise. La dcision du gant de la technologie a  ananti  les activits de la petite entreprise, selon les allgations de la plainte de MetaX LLC, dpose mardi devant le tribunal du district sud de New York.* 


Une socit d'art d'installation appele META (ou Meta.is) a annonc mardi qu'elle allait poursuivre Meta (ou Facebook) pour violation de marque, allguant que le changement de nom de Zuckerberg a viol la marque tablie de la petite socit.  Le 28 octobre 2021, Facebook a saisi notre marque et notre nom META, que nous avons mis notre sang, notre sueur et nos larmes  construire pendant plus de douze ans. Aujourd'hui, aprs huit mois de tentatives de ngociation de bonne foi avec Facebook, en vain, nous n'avons eu d'autre choix que de dposer une plainte contre eux , peut-on lire dans un post sur le site de la petite entreprise.

Afin de rendre ce post comprhensible, nous allons faire rfrence  la socit de mdias sociaux d'un milliard de dollars en tant que Facebook et  la plus petite socit de ralit augmente en tant que Meta.is ; cela ne constitue pas une approbation des revendications juridiques de l'une ou l'autre partie.

Meta.is demande une injonction ordonnant  la socit mre de Facebook de cesser d'utiliser le nom Meta en relation avec des produits, services ou activits lis  la ralit virtuelle, augmente ou tendue, ainsi que des dommages et intrts non spcifis, selon la plainte.

Meta.is, qui a t fonde en 2010, cre des installations immersives et des activations incorporant la ralit virtuelle et augmente, des visuels, du son et d'autres technologies lors d'vnements tels que Coachella et SXSW - comme ceux que le transformateur de Facebook cherche maintenant  faire pour promouvoir sa nouvelle stratgie, selon la plainte. Meta.is dit avoir galement travaill avec des artistes numriques populaires tels que Beeple, et affirme que son travail a  jet les bases du "mtavers" en dveloppement, bien qu'il n'existe pas encore compltement .

Dans sa plainte, Meta.is affirme que, lors des ngociations qui ont suivi le changement de nom de Facebook, le gant de la technologie a affirm que les deux entreprises fournissaient  des biens et services radicalement diffrents , se qualifiant lui-mme de  socit de technologie sociale . Pourtant, l'action en justice pointe du doigt les rcentes activations de Facebook transform en Meta  SXSW et Coachella qui, selon Meta.is, sont  identiques  aux vnements qui font partie de son activit principale depuis des annes.

Une grande partie de l'affaire repose sur les nombreux scandales lis  la confidentialit de Facebook, qui, selon Meta.is, ont rendu impossible le partage du nom.  Meta ne peut plus fournir de biens et de services sous la marque META, car les consommateurs sont susceptibles de croire  tort que les biens et services de Meta manent de Facebook et que Meta est associ  la toxicit qui est inextricablement lie  Facebook, affirme la plainte.

Meta.is dtient une marque de commerce valide pour le nom, mais il se peut que la bataille soit difficile devant les tribunaux, tant donn le large ventail de demandes de marques dposes par Facebook depuis que le changement de nom est devenu officiel, y compris des marques distinctes pour la messagerie, les rseaux sociaux et les services financiers. Il existe galement un certain nombre de marques revendiquant le nom Meta pour des produits non technologiques, notamment un seltzer dur et un fabricant de prothses.

Source : Meta.is (1, 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Son identifiant sur Instagram tait @metaverse aprs le changement de nom de Facebook en Meta, le compte vieux de dix ans a t bloqu, emportant tout son travail avec lui

 ::fleche::  Facebook s'est rebaptis Meta le mois dernier, mais une socit de PC dj appele Meta a quelque chose  dire  ce sujet, elle refuse de cder le nom pour moins de 20 millions de dollars

 ::fleche::  Facebook s'est rebaptis Meta le mois dernier, mais une socit de PC dj appele Meta a quelque chose  dire  ce sujet, elle refuse de cder le nom pour moins de 20 millions de dollars

 ::fleche::  Facebook, devenu Meta, vient d'tre frapp par son premier procs important depuis qu'une dnonciatrice a rvl une foule de documents internes, les plaignants rclament 100 milliards de dollars

 ::fleche::  Le changement de marque de Facebook en Meta semble avoir eu des rpercussions ngatives plutt que positives sur sa rputation, indique une rcente tude de Harris Poll

----------


## archqt

Ils s'en foutent chez facebook, j'espre qu'ils perdront. C'est quand mme tonnant que l'organisme de dpt des marques ait laiss pass cela.

----------


## petitours

Facebook  dpos Meta auprs des organismes ddis dans le monde parallle, o est le problme que des ringards du monde rel aient le mme nom. De quoi la justice du monde rel se mle ??

----------


## Arya Nawel

Meta (fcb) part dunprincipe quelle peut surpasser la Meta.is sur le plan juridique et surpasser Meta is qui na tout simplement pas les moyens dintenter un procrs contre un geant technologique de plusiieurs milliards de dollars

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Meta ajoute une tiquette 18 ans et plus dans Horizon Worlds, ouvrant ainsi la porte  du contenu de ralit virtuelle* 
*pour adultes*

*Meta ajoute une tiquette 18+  Horizon Worlds, ouvrant ainsi la porte  du contenu de ralit virtuelle (VR) pour adultes. Meta ajoute de nouvelles classifications de contenu adulte pour Horizon Worlds qui tait auparavant totalement interdit. Le dtaillant de mtadonnes est prt  devenir une maison plus participative, plus immersive et plus consommatrice que les environnements actuels des services en ligne et des mdias sociaux. D'une part, il pourrait probablement faciliter des expriences totalement nouvelles qui pourraient tre transformatrices  certains gards. D'un autre ct, cela implique galement que de nombreux problmes prvalant dans le panorama actuel des mdias sociaux vont s'aggraver, comme l'intimidation, le harclement et des formes d'abus plus internes qui peuvent tre encore plus difficiles  fuir. les espaces numriques intrieurs.*


Meta largit le type de contenu autoris dans les mondes virtuels crs par les utilisateurs d'Horizon Worlds, sa plateforme qui permet de crer des espaces VR pour des expriences partages. La socit a ajout une balise 18 ans et plus pour les mondes crs par les utilisateurs et a mis  jour sa politique pour permettre aux crateurs d'inclure du contenu " mature " qui tait auparavant totalement interdit. Les crateurs qui ont publi des mondes ont reu un courrier lectronique leur demandant d'indiquer manuellement si leur monde est mature ou sr pour tous les publics ; s'ils ne le font pas, il sera limit  18 ans et plus par dfaut.

D'aprs une archive Wayback Machine de la page Horizon Mature Worlds Policy de Meta datant d'avril, cela signifie que Meta autorise dsormais des contenus qui taient auparavant interdits. La page indiquait que les contenus sexuellement suggestifs, les reprsentations de  biens ou activits rglements  comme la drogue et l'alcool, et les contenus graphiquement violents taient totalement interdits dans Horizon Worlds. Dsormais, vous pouvez inclure ce type de contenu dans votre monde,  condition de le marquer comme tant mature.

*Il y a bien sr encore des restrictions*

Si vous marquez votre monde comme mature, vous pouvez inclure des contenus "sexuellement suggestifs", tels que "la quasi-nudit, la reprsentation de personnes dans des positions implicites ou suggestives, ou un environnement ax sur des activits excessivement suggestives". En revanche, il n'est pas possible de faire du porno pur et simple :  la nudit, la reprsentation de personnes dans des positions explicites ou des contenus ou univers sexuellement provocants ou implicites  sont toujours interdits.

Il en va de mme pour les substances rglementes et la violence. Vous pouvez avoir des mondes matures consacrs ou axs sur  la promotion de la marijuana, de l'alcool, du tabac ou d'activits rglementes par l'ge (y compris les jeux d'argent) , mais vous ne pouvez pas promouvoir  les drogues illgales ou l'abus de mdicaments sur ordonnance . Et si vous pouvez avoir un  contenu fictionnel intense ou excessivement violent  avec du sang et du gore  qui pourrait choquer ou dgoter les utilisateurs , vous ne pouvez pas montrer de violence relle.

Vous remarquerez peut-tre que les limites sont floues  plusieurs endroits. Qu'entend-on par  trop suggestif  lorsqu'il s'agit de sexe ? Et aux tats-Unis, l'herbe est une drogue illgale dans de nombreux endroits. Pour une entreprise qui considre la modration des mtavers comme un lment essentiel de son succs, Meta laisse dfinitivement la place  des problmes avec les crateurs qui veulent repousser les limites.

Meta a eu des problmes pour s'assurer que Horizon est un  environnement sr et accueillant pour tous , comme le dit sa page de politique. Meta a introduit un systme qui, par dfaut, empche les autres utilisateurs de rapprocher leurs avatars des vtres, aprs que des plaintes aient t dposes pour harclement sexuel pendant la phase bta du jeu. Il a galement introduit une fonction qui permet de rendre la voix des gens inintelligible si vous n'tes pas ami avec eux, ce qui pourrait contribuer  viter le harclement dans les espaces publics virtuels.

Il s'agit d'une tape essentielle pour Meta car, sur la base de l'exprience acquise avec les jeux vido et d'autres types de participation immersive, il pourrait y avoir des considrations essentielles concernant les implications plus larges de l'utilisation de la RV et la faon dont elle pourrait reflter le mouvement du monde rel. Grand Theft Auto, par exemple, a t cit comme un facteur cl dans la normalisation de la violence sous ses diffrentes formes. Bien avant cela, des jeux vido comme Doom ont t accuss d'tre  l'origine des impulsions dangereuses des jeunes qui passent beaucoup de temps dans ces mondes immersifs en 3D, au point que la frontire entre la fiction numrique et la ralit commence  s'estomper.

Source : Meta

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce nouveau paramtre dans le mtavers ?
 ::fleche::  Croyez-vous que cela suffise  protger les plus jeunes utilisateurs ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  60 % des Franais considrent que le mtavers est avant tout un moyen de se divertir, seuls 15 % sont favorables  ce que leur compte Facebook soit associ  des profils numriques dans les mtavers

 ::fleche::  Des millions d'Amricains ont achet des biens immobiliers numriques dans le Metaverse, et encore plus ont dclar tre intresss par un investissement dans une parcelle de terrain numrique

 ::fleche::  Les conseils pour protger son identit numrique dans le nouveau mta-univers, par Kaspersky

 ::fleche::  87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, nanmoins 74 % envisagent de l'utiliser une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition, selon NordVPN

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

Facebook/Meta confirme une fois de plus son puritanisme. Ce qui me dissuade encore plus d'avoir une quelconque activit dans le mtavers. Surtout que Meta veut standardiser ( l'aide d'autres multinationales) le mtavers comme une norme  l'gal du web. Cela signifie donc une censure standardise qui n'existe pas dans le fonctionnement normal du web (un peu le mme principe que les projets de "web national" de la Chine et de la Russie).

D'une manire plus large, les rseaux sociaux/mdia puritains, c'est sans moi. Surtout que ce sont souvent les puritains qui pompent allgrement les donnes personnelles ; c'est trs frquent que les clauses types _confirmes que vous avez bien 18ans+_ (sinon demande d'autorisation parentale, une partie du contenu censur), s'accompagnent de clauses louches sur le traitement des donnes.

En fait, le mtavers c'est le rve des assureurs : un rgime totalitaire parfait (c'est--dire sans aucune possibilit de prendre le moindre risque, d'effectuer la moindre action potentiellement illgale), dans un monde dj intrinsquement sans risque, car virtuel  ::mouarf::  !

Et encore, il me semble que le souhait d'une certaine dissidente (Frances Haugen), et d'enregistrer la moindre action du moindre utilisateur du mtavers (autrement dit, d'instituer une surveillance de masse)  ::aie:: .

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Meta annonce une perte d'exploitation de 2,8 milliards de dollars au deuxime trimestre pour sa division mtavers,*
*l'entreprise va augmenter le prix des casques VR Meta Quest 2 de 100 $  * 

Les rsultats du deuxime trimestre de Meta nous ont montr que la vision du mtavers de Mark Zuckerberg est encore trs chre. Et ses pertes dans sa division VR ont atteint 2,8 milliards de dollars au deuxime trimestre, alors mme que ses ventes de matriel et de logiciels de ralit virtuelle continuent de crotre.

Meta a commenc  publier ses rsultats de sa division Reality Labs (anciennement connue sous le nom de division Oculus de Facebook) pour donner aux investisseurs une ide de combien il investit dans la prochaine version d'Internet, ou le mtavers, l'univers des mondes virtuels qui sont tous interconnects, comme dans des romans tels que Snow Crash et Ready Player One.

Voici quelques lments cls des rsultats financiers du deuxime trimestre 2022 de Meta :
Famille des personnes actives quotidiennes (DAP) - Les DAP taient de 2,88 milliards en moyenne pour juin 2022, soit une augmentation de 4% d'une anne sur l'autre.Familles des personnes actives mensuelles (MAP) - La MAP tait de 3,65 milliards au 30 juin 2022, soit une augmentation de 4% d'une anne sur l'autre.Utilisateurs actifs quotidiens (DAU) de Facebook  Les DAU taient de 1,97 milliard en moyenne pour juin 2022, soit une augmentation de 3 % d'une anne sur l'autre.Utilisateurs actifs mensuels (MAU) de Facebook - Les MAU taient de 2,93 milliards au 30 juin 2022, soit une augmentation de 1 % d'une anne sur l'autre.Impressions d'annonces et prix par annonce - Au deuxime trimestre de 2022, les impressions d'annonces diffuses dans notre famille d'applications ont augment de 15*% d'une anne sur l'autre et le prix moyen par annonce a diminu de 14*% d'une anne sur l'autre.Dpenses en immobilisations - Les dpenses en immobilisations, y compris les paiements de principal sur les contrats de location-financement, se sont leves  7,75 milliards de dollars pour le deuxime trimestre de 2022.Rachats d'actions  Nous avons rachet 5,08 milliards de dollars de nos actions ordinaires de catgorie A au deuxime trimestre de 2022. Au 30 juin 2022, nous avions 24,32 milliards de dollars disponibles et autoriss pour les rachats.Trsorerie, quivalents de trsorerie et titres ngociables  La trsorerie, les quivalents de trsorerie et les titres ngociables s'levaient  40,49 milliards de dollars au 30 juin 2022.Effectif - L'effectif tait de 83 553 au 30 juin 2022, soit une augmentation de 32 % d'une anne sur l'autre.

La veille de la publication de ses rsultats, la socit a annonc qu'elle augmenterait les prix de ses casques Meta Quest 2 VR de 100 $ chacun le 1er aot. Laugmentation des prix permettra daligner davantage les revenus de lentreprise sur ses cots de fabrication des casques, et cela est devenu important alors que Meta tombe dans la rcession avec une activit publicitaire de base qui a t affaiblie par la politique de confidentialit dApple.

 Maintenant, nous apportons un changement qui nous aidera  continuer  investir  long terme et  faire avancer l'industrie de la ralit virtuelle avec le meilleur matriel de sa catgorie, des jeux bourrs d'action et une recherche de pointe sur la voie des prochains appareils de nouvelle gnration , a dclar Meta dans un billet de blog.

 partir d'aot, Meta Quest 2 cotera respectivement 400 $ et 500 $ pour les versions 128 Go et 256 Go. Et pour une dure limite, chaque achat de nouveau casque inclura une offre de tlchargement du populaire jeu de rythme VR Beat Saber sans frais supplmentaires. Paralllement  ces changements, Meta augmentera galement les prix des accessoires Meta Quest 2 et des units remises  neuf.

Mais la socit a dclar qu'elle ne renonait pas  son optimisme autour de la ralit virtuelle.

 Mme avec ces changements de prix, Meta Quest 2 continue d'tre le casque VR le plus abordable avec un ensemble de fonctionnalits comparables sur le march. Et chaque casque ne cesse de s'amliorer aprs l'achat. Des amliorations du suivi manuel et Air Link  Meta Horizon Home, nous ajoutons constamment de nouvelles fonctionnalits pour rendre la ralit virtuelle plus sociale, intuitive et immersive que jamais. Nous continuerons de livrer de nouvelles mises  jour logicielles passionnantes pour amliorer rgulirement nos produits.

 Le moment est venu pour nous de redoubler d'efforts pour faire avancer l'tat de l'art. Nous continuerons  travailler aux cts des dveloppeurs, des premiers utilisateurs et des fans inconditionnels qui jouent et construisent pour la ralit virtuelle tous les jours, et nous avons hte de continuer  partager le travail que nous faisons chez Reality Labs sur la route vers le mtavers .

Au premier trimestre, Meta a perdu 2,96 milliards de dollars dans sa division Meta Reality Lab axe sur la ralit virtuelle sur des revenus d'environ 695 millions de dollars. Alors que l'activit publicitaire a compens les pertes, l'augmentation inoue des prix - la plupart des produits de consommation deviennent moins chers au fil du temps grce  la loi de Moore et  l'efficacit de la fabrication - est un signal que l'entreprise se serre la ceinture pour ce qui pourrait tre une rcession dvastatrice.

Avant aujourd'hui, Meta s'est concentr sur l'investissement de milliards pour cultiver le march de la ralit virtuelle sur la base de la conviction du PDG Mark Zuckerberg que la ralit virtuelle est le fondement du mtavers, ou la prochaine version d'Internet. Cela peut signifier que l'entreprise se sent suffisamment confiante quant  la demande pour pouvoir continuer  vendre des casques (qui sont dj entravs par les contraintes de la chane d'approvisionnement) malgr l'augmentation des prix.

*Des rsultats mitigs au deuxime trimestre*

Meta Reality Labs a gnr 452 millions de dollars de revenus au deuxime trimestre clos le 30 juin, contre 305 millions de dollars il y a un an et 695 millions de dollars au premier trimestre. La perte du trimestre tait de 2,8 milliards de dollars au deuxime trimestre, contre une perte de 2,4 milliards de dollars un an plus tt et de 2,96 milliards de dollars au premier trimestre.

Le bnfice net global tait de 6,69 milliards de dollars sur des revenus de 28,8 milliards de dollars au deuxime trimestre, contre un bnfice net de 10,4 milliards de dollars sur des revenus de 29,1 milliards de dollars un an plus tt. Les analystes s'attendaient  un bnfice net de 7,03 milliards de dollars sur 28,9 milliards de dollars. Les utilisateurs actifs quotidiens de Meta taient de 1,97 milliard, en hausse de 3 % par rapport  il y a un an. Chaque mois, les plateformes de Meta touchent plus de trois milliards de personnes.

 Le mtavers est une opportunit norme pour un certain nombre de raisons , a dclar Zuckerberg lors de l'appel aux analystes.  Cela permet une exprience sociale plus profonde o vous ressentez un sentiment raliste de prsence avec d'autres personnes, peu importe ce que vous faites , qu'il s'agisse de jeux ou de runions.

Il a dclar que la socit dpensait de l'argent pour la construire de manire  ce qu'elle soit la meilleure plate-forme possible, sans les contraintes que  nos concurrents nous imposent , voquant  demi-mot Apple, ses frais et la fonctionnalit App Tracking Transparency, une politique obligatoire qui interdit aux crateurs d'applications de suivre l'activit des utilisateurs sur d'autres applications sans avoir pralablement reu l'autorisation explicite de ces utilisateurs. Zuckerberg a dclar que le mtavers pourrait dbloquer des centaines, voire des milliers de milliards de dollars au fil du temps.

Il a dit que c'tait videmment trs cher, mais le mtavers sera important pour notre faon de vivre et il est heureux de jouer un rle dans sa cration.

Il a dclar que la socit prvoyait de lancer une version Web de sa plate-forme de mtavers sociale Horizon plus tard cette anne, et que la socit entend de bonnes choses  propos du matriel Project Cambria  venir plus tard cette anne.

En termes de prvisions, Meta a dclar qu'il s'attend  ce que les revenus de Reality Labs soient infrieurs au troisime trimestre par rapport au deuxime trimestre. L'augmentation des prix n'aide probablement pas  cela.

Zuckerberg a dclar publiquement qu'il y a  probablement un groupe de personnes dans l'entreprise qui ne devraient pas tre ici , indiquant que les pertes dans son activit de ralit virtuelle et le ralentissement de l'activit au sens large commencent  faire mal. La socit a institu un gel des embauches dans un contexte de baisse des revenus publicitaires en raison de la rpression d'Apple contre la confidentialit. Et TikTok est devenu trs comptitif par rapport  Meta sur le march des vidos courtes. Sur ce front, Meta riposte avec ses courtes vidos Reels.

 C'tait bien de voir une trajectoire positive sur nos tendances d'engagement ce trimestre provenant de produits comme Reels et de nos investissements dans l'IA , a dclar Zuckerberg, dans un communiqu.  Nous consacrons une nergie et une concentration accrues aux priorits cls de notre entreprise qui ouvrent des opportunits  court et  long terme pour Meta et les personnes et les entreprises qui utilisent nos services .

L'effectif tait de 83 553, contre 77 805 au 31 mars. Cet effectif est en hausse de 32 % par rapport  celui qu'il tait  la mme priode il y a un an. Lors d'un appel sur les rsultats, Zuckerberg a dclar que le ralentissement conomique et son impact potentiel sur la publicit semblaient pires qu'il y a un trimestre. Et il a dclar que l'objectif tait de rduire rgulirement les effectifs au cours de la prochaine anne.

Sources : Meta, Oculus

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de ces rsultats ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'augmentation du prix du casque VR Meta Quest 2 ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les employs de Facebook se prparent  des suppressions d'emplois allant jusqu' 10% des effectifs tandis que l'entreprise nie en bloc :  nous n'avons aucun plan de licenciement pour le moment

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Aprs les moqueries, Mark Zuckerberg promet d'amliorer les graphiques de sa plateforme de mtavers et publie un nouvel avatar*
*il annonce galement l'arrive d'Horizon World en France et en Espagne*

*Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Meta, a annonc vendredi qu'une mise  jour graphique majeure pour Horizon Worlds, la plateforme de mtavers de Meta, arrivera dans les prochains mois. La version actuelle d'Horizon World a t vivement critique pour son aspect rudimentaire. Zuckerberg a galement dvoil son nouvel avatar pour le mtavers aprs qu'une premire version quelque peu effrayante, avec un regard de mort, a fait l'objet de moqueries. L'image avait t tourne en drision, certains utilisateurs comparant les graphiques  ceux de jeux vido des annes 1990 comme Zelda et Quake, et  ceux de Second Life en 2007.*

Si l'on en croit Zuckerberg, dans quelques annes, le monde entier pourra pntrer dans une utopie de ralit virtuelle (RV) o il pourra vivre au mieux sa vie. Selon le PDG de Meta, le mtavers devrait apporter de nouvelles possibilits telles que : des runions de travail  distance o tout le monde se retrouve dans la mme pice, des rendez-vous immersifs avec des amis lointains, des raves, des vires shopping, des jeux de cartes, des concerts immersifs, et bien d'autres. Tout cela est cens tre possible dans le mtavers, le concept de monde virtuel partag que Facebook veut tellement dominer qu'il s'est donn un nouveau nom en octobre dernier.



Meta a dvelopp son propre univers de mtavers appel Horizon Worlds (anciennement Facebook Horizon). Horizon Worlds de Meta est une application RV sociale qui permet aux utilisateurs d'explorer des mondes virtuels de manire interactive et immersive, en s'engageant  la fois dans la consommation et la cration de contenu. En plus des espaces RV navigables, elle dispose de composants de construction RV prts  l'emploi, comme des blocs de code, des sons et des effets d'animation pour aider les crateurs de contenu. Elle prend galement en charge les jeux multijoueurs et les utilisateurs peuvent jouer  des jeux crs par d'autres.

Horizon Worlds tait disponible uniquement aux tats-Unis et au Canada, mais Meta a annonc qu'il tendait la disponibilit en l'Europe. Lundi, Zuckerberg a post une capture d'cran de son avatar numrique devant la tour Eiffel et ce qui semble tre la Sagrada Famlia pour annoncer le lancement d'Horizon Worlds en France et en Espagne. Malheureusement pour lui, Internet s'est immdiatement mis  se moquer de la capture d'cran de la plateforme de ralit virtuelle - certainement parce que les graphiques taient, comme l'ont dcrit des utilisateurs de Twitter,  peu prs quivalents  ceux du jeu Teletubbies pour la PlayStation One.

Voici quelques-uns des commentaires :  Mark Zuckerberg lance Horizon Worlds en France et en Espagne avec un selfie VR d'une laideur inou. Le projet de mtavers de Meta est srement en train de mourir dans l'obscurit  ;  le mtavers de Mark Zuckerberg est pire que Quake en 1996  ;  Horizons a l'air pire qu'une salle de jeux en 2017, et c'est la pire de toutes les plateformes que j'ai essayes. Ce n'est pas seulement un dfi technique, c'est une incomprhension fondamentale de la faon de faire un grand contenu RV  partir d'un manque d'exprience  ;  en 2007, Second Life avait l'air plutt bien, tout bien considr .



Zuckerberg a apparemment vu les mmes et tient  faire savoir que Meta travaille sur les graphiques. Vendredi, il a publi de nouvelles captures d'cran sur Facebook et Instagram, montrant une version de lui-mme nettement plus raliste et une place d'apparence ancienne.  Des mises  jour majeures des graphiques d'Horizon et des avatars arrivent bientt. Les graphiques d'Horizon sont capables de beaucoup plus, mme sur des casques, et Horizon s'amliore trs rapidement , a-t-il dclar. Il a admis que le premier avatar tait "basique" et a dclar qu'il avait t gnr rapidement pour clbrer le lancement en France et en Espagne.

Il a promis de partager plus de dtails lors de la prochaine confrence Connect. Le porte-parole de Meta, Peter Gray, a dclar que l'entreprise n'avait pas de nouvelles  partager sur la date de cette confrence, mais l'vnement de l'anne dernire a eu lieu en octobre. Cependant, Meta n'est pas le seul  promettre de meilleurs graphiques pour tenter d'inciter les gens  rejoindre son mtavers. Le mois dernier, Roblox a annonc qu'il mettait galement  jour ses graphiques traditionnellement en blocs avec une faible rsolution, et son chef de produit Josh Anon a dclar que l'objectif final de l'entreprise tait de "reproduire le monde rel".



En fin de compte, les graphiques sont secondaires par rapport  ce que vous faites dans le mtavers. Mme si la nouvelle mise  jour de Meta pour Horizon amliore les visuels, cela n'aura aucune importance s'il n'y a rien d'intressant  voir dans ses mondes virtuels. Et les capacits des mtavers, notamment en tant qu'alternative  l'interaction en face  face, sont souvent remises en question. Le phnomne des transactions immobilires virtuelles dans les mtavers a rcemment t dnonc par l'entrepreneur milliardaire Mark Cuban. En outre, Meta ne s'attend pas  un produit minimum viable (MVP) avant au moins dix ans.

Zuckerberg a dclar au dbut de l'anne que le projet de mtavers de l'entreprise allait saigner des sommes importantes pendant une priode pouvant aller jusqu' cinq ans. L'action Meta a perdu la moiti de sa valeur cette anne, alors que le nombre d'utilisateurs de Facebook diminue et que les doutes s'intensifient quant  son projet coteux de mtavers. La socit a gel les embauches en mai en raison du ralentissement de la croissance des revenus. En juillet, Zuckerberg a augment les objectifs de performance de l'entreprise et a dclar qu'il souhaitait se dbarrasser du personnel qui "ne devrait pas tre l".

Source : Mark Zuckerberg (1, 2)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des graphiques d'Horizon Worlds ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le mtavers de Meta va trouver son public en France ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, le mtavers de Meta a-t-il de l'avenir ou va-t-il faire un flop ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers de Zuckerberg va enregistrer des pertes financires "significatives"  court terme, alors que Meta a dj dpens 10 milliards de dollars dans le mtavers en 2021

 ::fleche::  Meta annonce une perte de 2,8 milliards de dollars au deuxime trimestre pour sa division mtavers, l'entreprise va augmenter le prix des casques VR Meta Quest 2 de 100 $

 ::fleche::  La vision de Meta pour le mtavers est une "vieille ide" qui n'a "jamais fonctionn", d'aprs Phil Libin, le PDG d'une entreprise technologique

 ::fleche::  Meta cherche un moyen de mlanger le monde physique et le monde virtuel par le biais de la ralit mixte, mais cette technologie ne pourra se concrtiser que dans quelques annes

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

J'ai l'impression qu'il va se ruiner avec ce projet.

Il aurait mieux valu investir des milliards pour faire progresser la VR et l'AR, car les casques actuels ne prendrons jamais  grande chelles : Trop grand, trop lourd, ...

Alors que si demain ils sortent des lunettes aussi lgre et pratiquent que des lunettes de vues et qui donnent un meilleur rsultat que la VR actuel  un prix drisoire je suis convaincu que pour le coups a prendra.

Voir mieux, une puce  coller le long de sa nuque qui par induction ou autres, permet d'avoir le mme rsultat.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'avant de penser  un tel projet que mta, il aurait dj fallu faire progresser la VR.
C'est en l'tat un projet mort n.

----------


## petitours

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'avant de penser  un tel projet que mta, il aurait dj fallu faire progresser la VR.


 C'est pas faux, d'autant que a pourrait tre utiles pour des choses moins futiles que le projet Meta.





> J'ai l'impression qu'il va se ruiner avec ce projet.


 A chaque fois que je vois passer ce sujet je me met  rver de cette fin pour ce criminel socital

----------


## totozor

> Pice jointe 624223


Faut quand mme pas avoir honte de prsenter a comme une update graphique.
Son avatar est vraiment le niveau visuel qu'il veut proposer?
Je ne dit pas qu'il est moche, je dit qu'il n'a pas d'expression, qu'il est impersonnel, ce qui est interpelant quand il essaye de nous vendre le monde du futur.

J'ai cette trange impression que je retrouve quand un collgue me prsente un projet qui tait cens rvolutionner l'entreprise et qu'il n'a pas rempli 10% de son propre cahier des charges (qui n'a jamais t cris), qui ne rpond mme pas au besoin initial mais qu'il me rpond "Oui mais c'est pas facile de faire ce que je voulais dans excel".
Ce que je confirme : quand tu n'as ni les comptences ni les outils adquats pour mener  bien ton projet alors il est vou  l'chec. (Et si tu t'en rends compte et tu l'acceptes, tu t'conomises des heures de travail perdues).
J'ai appris a assez vite,  mes dpends, je suis surpris que sieur Mark (qui doit tre bien entour) n'est pas capable de cette autocritique.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Faut quand mme pas avoir honte de prsenter a comme une update graphique.
> Son avatar est vraiment le niveau visuel qu'il veut proposer?
> Je ne dit pas qu'il est moche, je dit qu'il n'a pas d'expression, qu'il est impersonnel, ce qui est interpelant quand il essaye de nous vendre le monde du futur.


Pour a, il aurait fallu que sa R&D amliore la VR, notamment en ajoutant le scan des expressions faciales aux casques, plutot que de tout faire pour juste vendre des casques. Mais bon, l'appel du pognon...

----------


## kain_tn

> J'ai l'impression qu'il va se ruiner avec ce projet.





> A chaque fois que je vois passer ce sujet je me met  rver de cette fin pour ce criminel socital



Malheureusement quand on voit tous les gogos qui ont achet des terrains virtuels sur ce truc, je pense qu'il a encore de beaux jours  compter sa fortune...





> Faut quand mme pas avoir honte de prsenter a comme une update graphique.
> Son avatar est vraiment le niveau visuel qu'il veut proposer?
> Je ne dit pas qu'il est moche, je dit qu'il n'a pas d'expression, qu'il est impersonnel, ce qui est interpelant quand il essaye de nous vendre le monde du futur.


Oui, son truc est une vraie daube, mais il aura probablement assez de commerciaux pour vendre ce truc  toutes les sauces, mme si c'est juste de le m....

----------


## pcdwarf

outre que c'est un nom hyper ronflant, quelqu'un peu m'expliquer  quoi c'est sens servir le mtavers ?

----------


## totozor

> outre que c'est un nom hyper ronflant, quelqu'un peu m'expliquer  quoi c'est sens servir le mtavers ?


A pomper ton fric et encore plus de donnes personnelles.
Mais  quoi a va te servir? Rien, au mieux pouvoir dire j'y ai t.

----------


## yvslms

Une question rarement aborde  propos du meta est celle de lnergie. Dun ct, on encourage les internautes  vider rgulirement leur boite aux lettres pour soulager les serveurs et donc limiter la consommation, de lautre, on fait la promotion de technologies qui, utilises  grande chelle, ncessiteront une puissance de calcul et donc une consommation hors limites
Dautre part, il y a fort  parier que les investisseurs se tourneront plus facilement vers des secteurs comme lnergie, lagroalimentaire ou la sant avec ce qui nous attend dans un proche avenir. 
Il nempche que le mta continuera  se dvelopper, mais en vitesse de croisire avec des projets srement intressants. On peut douter cependant que cela soit lhyper rvolution que certains nous prdisent. Cest une techno dj ancienne (dbut des annes 2000), qui a eu dj bien des opportunits, et il ne faut pas loublier, sortie du chapeau par Mark Zuckerberg pour tenter de sauver les meubles.

----------


## fodger

Beaux graphismes ou pas, a ne restera jamais qu'un gros jeu en ligne pour pigeons .... bref une belle daube.

Vive la vraie vie !

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Beaux graphismes ou pas, a ne restera jamais qu'un gros jeu en ligne pour pigeons .... bref une belle daube.
> 
> Vive la vraie vie !


Ceux qui comme moi, souffrent d'agoraphobie, voient dans le mtavers et dans le tltravail, une occasion de pouvoir se librer des contraintes du corps et du jugement de l'autre pour arriver  exister.

Cette maladie ne se gurie pas, on est oblig de faire avec et la trs grande majorit des gens ne le comprennent pas. 
Si tu savais le nombre de fois ou j'ai t largu, mme par des femmes que je considrais comme tant (en tout cas physiquement), les femmes de mes rves car je n'arrivais pas  aller par exemple, dans de simple soire avec ses amis, malgr mes efforts sur humains tout au long de ma vie.

Et encore, j'ai la chance de bnficier d'une belle apparence et de plaire aux femmes (quoi que avec l'ge ... lol), car je corresponds aux canons actuels de la beaut, alors ceux qui n'ont pas ce luxe, imagine leur dtresse.

Etre agoraphobe, ce n'est pas tre timide,  de maintes reprises et dans la vie de tous les jours, je fais preuve de courage et surpasse l'apparente timidit qu'est l'agoraphobie.
C'est une maladie bien plus profonde, qui touche le cerveau tout comme un cancer du cerveau touche les diffrentes cellules grises.
C'est littralement le cerveau qui ne fonctionne pas, de la mme manire que le commun des mortels, tout comme c'est le cas, pour prendre un autre exemple, avec les autistes.

Je suis n ainsi et j'ai de multiples anecdotes ds mes premires annes scolaires, sur le fait qu'il m'tait dj  cette poque impossible d'arriver  avoir des gens autour de moi sans tre dans un tat de panique au point de me barrer de l'cole  la moindre occasion et de prendre tous les risques pour retourner chez moi, alors que je savais  peine marcher.
Pour autant, si l'on freudise la situation, rien dans mon enfance a pu provoquer cela en moi, c'est encore une fois, ainsi que tourne le cerveau d'un agoraphobe.

Personnellement ce n'est pas mta que je critique : qui ne rverais pas de pouvoir tre dans World of Warcraft ? ou de discuter avec une autre personne, sans avoir  subir son regard ?

Mta rponds de mon point de vue  un vritable besoin, mais, comme toujours, on sait  des annes lumires que ce besoin, sera transform en pure produit de consommation et en exploitation moderne.

Le premier message que j'ai post ici est que je considre Mta comme un projet mort n,  cause du fait qu'ils auraient du avant toute chose, mettre ces milliards pour faire voluer la VR/AR afin d'viter devoir porter un casque pour pouvoir s'immerger, mais je ritre sur le fait que j'ai des arguments totalement valable sur le fait que Mta *aurait* pu tre un beau projet dont la fonction n'est pas de conforter les gens comme moi dans leur dtresse, mais justement de leur permettre de vivre.

----------


## petitours

> qui ne rverais pas de pouvoir tre dans World of Warcraft ? ou de discuter avec une autre personne, sans avoir  subir son regard ?


 Moi 

Je ne sais pas si je suis agoraphobe mais j'adore le tltravail, dteste sortir et tre avec des gens juste pour "y tre" et bien des choses que vous dcrivez.

Moi ce que je vois c'est que si je suis comme a dans la vraie vie je n'aurais en aucun cas quelque chose  tirer en faisant ce que je n'aime pas faire dans une vie qui n'en est pas une.
100% de ce qui m'est insupportable dans la vraie vie le serait autant dans la fausse et quel gchis de faire dans la fausse ce que j'aime tant dans le vraie.

Je crains que vous ne soyez juste pas heureux parce que pensant qu'il vous manque un truc, pensant que que le metavers pourrait vous permettre de le faire alors que tout votre corps n'en a pas envie et qu'il n'y a en fait aucun impratif  faire ces choses pour s'accomplir.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Moi 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je suis agoraphobe mais j'adore le tltravail, dteste sortir et tre avec des gens juste pour "y tre" et bien des choses que vous dcrivez.
> 
> Moi ce que je vois c'est que si je suis comme a dans la vraie vie je n'aurais en aucun cas quelque chose  tirer en faisant ce que je n'aime pas faire dans une vie qui n'en est pas une.
> 100% de ce qui m'est insupportable dans la vraie vie le serait autant dans la fausse et quel gchis de faire dans la fausse ce que j'aime tant dans le vraie.
> 
> Je crains que vous ne soyez juste pas heureux parce que pensant qu'il vous manque un truc, pensant que que le metavers pourrait vous permettre de le faire alors que tout votre corps n'en a pas envie et qu'il n'y a en fait aucun impratif  faire ces choses pour s'accomplir.


Soit j'ai mal compris ton propos, soit, j'ai l'impression que tu as mal saisi ce que j'ai crit.

"Je crains que vous ne soyez juste pas heureux parce que pensant qu'il vous manque un truc" -> Mais moi je suis totalement heureux et  quel moment je laisse penser l'inverse ? Je fais part de ce qu'est cette maladie, nomme l'agoraphobie dont les personnes comme moi sont atteinte et j'explique comment a se passe pour nous au quotidien et pourquoi, Mta rponds aux besoins des gens, comme nous. Mais je ne fais pas l'apologie de Mta, bien au contraire, puisque j'explique que a sent la douille.
C'est pas qu'ils *pensent* qu'il manque un truc (les agoraphobes) ou imaginent que le mtavers comblera ce manque, c'est que c'est une relle incapacit.

Dit autrement, Mta rponds  ce besoin, mais je ne prtends pas que les agoraphobes eux, le veulent. 

Les agoraphobes ne font pas semblant "en imaginant que".

Imaginez que vous ayez le vertige et que vous soyez au sommet d'une montagne, si vous pouvez savoir ce qu'est cette sensation, alors vous pouvez avoir un aperu de cette maladie.
Le vertige, c'est physique, les gens ne s'y habitue pas, ils font avec, l'agoraphobie c'est la mme chose.

Pour autant, pour en revenir  mon cas, je vois mal comment dans la vie de tous les jours je pourrais tre malheureux, j'ai une boite qui gnre des millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaires en tant parti de mme pas 0, mais de -100, en tant initialement seul, sans connaitre personne et en devant composer avec le fait qu'aller voir physiquement les clients m'tait impossible sans perdre en crdibilit.

Donc, en ayant pas  faire ce que font la majorit des boites de devs type ESN : Pourrir linkedin de leur poste  la con qui un jour raconte une morale, le lendemain raconte pourquoi ils sont extraordinaire, ...
En ayant pas  faire le tour des salons pour vendre mes devs contre leurs grs en les obligeants  se taper des confrences bidons ou ils racontent des banalits et des choses qui sont du bon sens en mode "on est rvolutionnaire".
En ayant pas  faire des coups bas  qui que ce soit pour avoir un modle conomique viable et j'en passe.

Ceci, dans un secteur ultra concurrentiel ou tout est pris par des requins sans scrupules (rgulirement des boites qui passe voir mes clients en disant qu'ils peuvent faire pareil mieux moins cher et j'en passe).

J'ai aujourd'hui quasiment 50 devs salaris et rgulirement des devs Freelances et j'ai russi l'exploit  ne pas en faire une ESN et donc, ait russi l'exploit  ne pas prostituer mes dveloppeurs, que je respecte, notamment en les payants entre 5k et 7k par mois (ce qui est loin du salaire de 100% des ESN, dont les meilleurs salaires gravitent autour de 3000 euros, mme si j'ai conscience qu'un bon Freelance peu se faire plus, mais en ayant de gros risques) et en faisant tout ce qu'on peut, ensemble, pour qu'on ait une ambiance unique et fraternelle, ce qui, pour moi, est juste normal compte tenu de ce que rapporte un dev, mais une aberration pour la majorit des boites de devs qui sont il faut le dire, des escrocs, qui n'ont que pour seul but de faire croire  un dev qu'il est un mtier dispensable dans une boite et qu'il est du mme "rang", qu'une femme de mnage, alors que dans la ralit, il n'y a pas au dessus d'un dev hirarchiquement dans une boite.

Ceci dans le seul but de lui faire croire que son salaire divis par 5 est totalement lgitime et qu'il devrait s'estimer heureux.

Lorsque tu voques la "fausse" ou la "vraie" vie, a n'a en soit dj pas de rapport avec ce que j'ai crit, ni au final avec ce  quoi est suppos rpondre mta, par rapport l aussi,  ce que j'ai crit.

Mme si je comprends ton propos et le fait que tu ramnes cela  toi, surtout le fait que tu dises que, comme tu as certaines caractristiques d'un agoraphobe alors tu prtends comprendre ce qu'est un agoraphobe, de mme ton propos qui est de dire que mta = fausse vie, ou tout est bidon et ne vaut pas le coups, ce n'tait encore une fois, pas le sujet que j'avais lanc qui explique que cette fausse vie dont tu parles, en est une vraie pour les agoraphobes (entre autres).

Et que, c'est une maladie avant tout, qui, comme tu sembles le dmontrer, est male comprises par la majorit des gens.

Maintenant si je permets de commenter, c'est surtout car je trouve ton propos intressant, notamment "100% de ce qui m'est insupportable dans la vraie vie le serait autant dans la fausse et quel gchis de faire dans la fausse ce que j'aime tant dans le vraie."

Car c'est l justement le sujet que j'voque, c'est que ce qui est insupportable dans la "vraie vie", ne le serait justement pas, voir, par tout autant dans la "fausse vie", pour divers exemple dont un au hasard : Le fait de pouvoir ne PAS faire ce qui vous est insupportable dans votre vraie vie et dont vous pourriez vous passer dans votre fausse

----------


## petitours

> pour divers exemple dont un au hasard : Le fait de pouvoir ne PAS faire ce qui vous est insupportable dans votre vraie vie et dont vous pourriez vous passer dans votre fausse


 et quel serait l'intret de cette fausse vie si tout y est faux ? En quoi a enlve le fait que dans la vraie vous soyez oblig d'y passer dans la vraie,  part peut tre le plaisir malsain de se convaincre  quel point la vraie vie serait pourrie ? 




> discuter avec une autre personne, sans avoir  subir son regard ?


  Pourquoi discuter avec des gens imaginaires qui raconteront des choses imaginaires ? et j'ajouterais en plus sans la moindre empathie dans un sens comme dans l'autre sinon une qui serait  la fois fausse mais galement calcule,  vos dpends. Autant lire un roman pnard dans son canap et lire les changes entre les personnages.

Je comprends trs bien le mal de l'agoraphobie, j'ai trs clairement un pied dedans. Mais pour reformuler mon propos prcdent je pense que lattirance pour la vie plus mieux du metavers est soit un chappatoire comme le sont les rseaux sociaux en gnral qui nous pigent au niveau 3 et 4 de la pyramide de Maslow(appartenance et estime), soit ici le "besoin" de rpondre  des critres socitaux qui seraient la norme et donc une ncessit alors qu'on en a juste pas besoin du tout du tout.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> et quel serait l'intret de cette fausse vie si tout y est faux ? En quoi a enlve le fait que dans la vraie vous soyez oblig d'y passer dans la vraie,  part peut tre le plaisir malsain de se convaincre  quel point la vraie vie serait pourrie ? 
> 
>   Pourquoi discuter avec des gens imaginaires qui raconteront des choses imaginaires ? et j'ajouterais en plus sans la moindre empathie dans un sens comme dans l'autre sinon une qui serait  la fois fausse mais galement calcule,  vos dpends. Autant lire un roman pnard dans son canap et lire les changes entre les personnages.
> 
> Je comprends trs bien le mal de l'agoraphobie, j'ai trs clairement un pied dedans. Mais pour reformuler mon propos prcdent je pense que lattirance pour la vie plus mieux du metavers est soit un chappatoire comme le sont les rseaux sociaux en gnral qui nous pigent au niveau 3 et 4 de la pyramide de Maslow(appartenance et estime), soit ici le "besoin" de rpondre  des critres socitaux qui seraient la norme et donc une ncessit alors qu'on en a juste pas besoin du tout du tout.


Encore une fois, tes rponses sont hors sujet.
Je pense que je n'arriverais pas  me faire comprendre, j'arrte l, navr.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Meta dissout l'quipe responsable de la dcouverte de  dommages potentiels pour la socit  dans ses propres produits.*
*Certains membres de l'quipe "Innovation Responsable" voluent vers d'autres groupes de l'entreprise  * 

* L'quipe d'innovation responsable  de Meta, un groupe destin  lutter contre les  dommages potentiels  la socit  causs par les produits de Facebook, n'existe plus. Les mdias ont rapport que l'quipe a t rcemment  dissoute  bien que  la plupart  des membres seront intgrs  d'autres quipes de l'entreprise. Un porte-parole de Meta a dclar que la socit tait  engage envers les objectifs de l'quipe , mais n'a pas fourni de raison pour le changement de stratgie.

L'quipe d'innovation responsable a t forme pour la premire fois  il y a plusieurs annes , selon un billet de blog rdig par Margaret Stewart de Meta, la vice-prsidente de Facebook qui a supervis l'quipe.* 

C'est en juin 2021 que Margaret Stewart a prsent cette quipe. Ci-dessous ses propos. 

En tant que technologues, nous sommes tous les gardiens de certains des outils de communication les plus puissants jamais crs. Ces outils ont gnr beaucoup de bien dans le monde, mais leur pouvoir mme ncessite un profond sens des responsabilits et un engagement  prendre les dcisions les plus thiquement responsables possible, chaque jour. Les produits existants comme Facebook, Instagram, Messenger et WhatsApp, ainsi que les technologies nouvelles et mergentes comme la ralit augmente et la ralit virtuelle, ont le potentiel d'amliorer la vie des gens de multiples faons. Ils peuvent galement crer des dfis importants et soulever des questions difficiles sur la faon de rendre nos produits bnfiques et srs pour tous.  mesure que l'utilisation de ces technologies se dveloppe et que l'influence de nos plates-formes augmente, notre responsabilit de rvler et d'attnuer les dommages potentiels doit galement s'imposer.

C'est pourquoi nous avons fait des investissements aussi importants dans la constitution d'quipes ddies  des sujets cls de responsabilit, tels que la protection de la vie prive et la dfense de l'intgrit de nos plates-formes contre les abus et les contenus prjudiciables. Ces quipes spcialises et bien d'autres disposent de l'expertise et des ressources ncessaires pour approfondir ces domaines spcifiques et complexes.

Mais une pice essentielle du puzzle consiste  examiner l'image globale de la responsabilit et  le faire le plus tt possible dans le processus de dveloppement du produit. C'est pourquoi nous avons cr il y a plusieurs annes l'quipe centrale de l'Innovation Responsable (RI) pour aider les quipes de Facebook  faire merger de manire proactive et  traiter les dommages potentiels  la socit dans tout ce que nous construisons. J'aide  diriger ces efforts, qui travaillent de concert avec de nombreuses quipes de spcialistes de l'entreprise pour largir et approfondir l'approche de Facebook en matire d'innovation responsable.

Lorsque j'explique notre processus global d'valuation de la scurit des personnes pour les nouveaux produits et technologies, j'utilise souvent une analogie avec les soins de sant. L'quipe RI centrale est comme un mdecin gnraliste ; nous nous concentrons sur les pratiques prventives prcoces pour aider  viter autant de problmes de sant en aval que possible. Nous adoptons une approche holistique, traitant  l'ensemble du patient  et tirant parti des connaissances d'une grande varit de spcialistes sur des sujets critiques. Nous pouvons trier les choses pour une quipe et les orienter vers les bons partenaires spcialiss selon les besoins, de la mme manire qu'un mdecin gnraliste oriente un patient vers des spcialistes en dermatologie, en orthopdie, etc.

Dans le contexte de la conception de produits, cela signifie ne pas penser uniquement  court ou moyen terme, mais investir du temps pour prvoir les impacts  plus long terme. Cela signifie non seulement regarder les personnes qui utilisent le produit comme prvu, mais aussi les personnes qui peuvent en abuser pour blesser les autres. Cela signifie considrer si et comment certaines personnes ou communauts peuvent avoir par inadvertance une exprience ngative avec les produits que nous fabriquons. Ces exemples ne font qu'effleurer la surface des lments que nous devons prendre en considration lors de la conception pour un public mondial aussi vaste et diversifi, mais ils montrent comment l'ampleur et la profondeur crent une approche plus globale de l'innovation responsable.


*Fonctionnement de l'quipe centrale d'innovation responsable*

L'quipe centrale du RI est compose d'experts aux parcours divers et multidisciplinaires, y compris l'anthropologie, les droits civils, l'thique et les droits de l'homme, pour n'en nommer que quelques-uns. Cette diversit d'horizons nous aide  explorer des problmes complexes de manire nouvelle et originale. Nous faisons galement rgulirement appel  des experts externes en la matire ainsi qu' un ensemble diversifi de points de vue. Cela signifie que dans une table ronde ou un atelier RI donn, vous pourriez avoir un cinaste, un philosophe, un artiste et un expert universitaire, aux cts de membres de communauts qui pourraient potentiellement tre affects par ce que nous prvoyons de construire, tous offrant des perspectives uniques et sagesse pour clairer notre approche.

Nous aidons les quipes produit  identifier les dommages potentiels dans un large ventail de problmes et de dilemmes socitaux. Nous crons des normes, des outils et des conseils pour des pratiques d'innovation responsables dans nos applications et nos services. Par exemple, au dbut de la pandmie, nous avons labor des conseils sur la manire de minimiser les dommages potentiels lors de la conception de produits lis  la COVID-19. Nous voulions que les quipes prennent en compte des lments tels que la lutte contre la dsinformation sur le virus, si un outil pouvait tre exploit par des profiteurs ou si une fonctionnalit pouvait tre involontairement offensante ou insensible.

Ce travail repose sur nos dimensions d'innovation responsable. Ces dimensions ont t inspires par l'tude de diverses ressources mondiales telles que la Dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme et les objectifs de dveloppement durable des Nations Unies. Ces documents sont parmi les meilleurs moyens de nous ancrer dans les choses dont les gens, les communauts et la socit ont besoin pour prosprer, et aussi ce que nous devons travailler dur pour protger. Nous avons ensuite procd  de vastes consultations auprs d'intervenants externes, d'thiciens, d'experts en droits civils et en droits de la personne. Le rsultat est un cadre qui nous aide  dfinir notre responsabilit de manire pro-humaine et pro-socit.

Ce cadre volue au fil du temps, mais comprend actuellement 10 dimensions d'autonomie, d'engagement civique, de discours constructif, de scurit conomique, de durabilit environnementale, d'quit et d'inclusion, de confidentialit et de protection des donnes, de scurit, de voix et de bien-tre.

*Meta se spare de l'quipe d'innovation responsable*

Meta Platforms Inc. a dissous son quipe d'innovation responsable, qui tait autrefois un lment important de ses efforts pour rpondre aux proccupations concernant les inconvnients potentiels de ses produits.

L'quipe comprenait environ deux douzaines d'ingnieurs, d'thiciens et d'autres personnes qui ont collabor avec des quipes de produits internes et des spcialistes externes de la confidentialit, des universitaires et des utilisateurs pour identifier et rsoudre les problmes potentiels concernant les nouveaux produits et les modifications de Facebook META et Instagram.

Le porte-parole de Meta, Eric Porterfield, a dclar que la socit restait attache aux objectifs de l'quipe et que la plupart de ses anciens membres continueraient un travail similaire ailleurs chez Meta, bien qu'ils n'aient pas la garantie d'avoir de nouveaux rles au sein de Meta. Il a dclar que la socit pensait que ses ressources de conception de produits srs et thiques taient mieux dpenses dans des quipes plus spcifiques  des problmes.

La disparition de l'quipe survient  un moment tumultueux pour Meta, car elle fait face  un ralentissement prcipit de son activit principale de publicit numrique qui l'a incite  ralentir l'embauche ces derniers mois. Le directeur gnral Mark Zuckerberg a tent de remanier un large ventail d'activits du gant des mdias sociaux, en mettant l'accent sur les initiatives qui peuvent contribuer  stimuler la croissance  court terme ou qui correspondent  son accent  plus long terme sur le mtavers, une version vaguement dfinie et plus immersive d'Internet qui, selon lui, est au cur de l'avenir de l'entreprise.

Comme prvu, selon les dclarations passes de l'entreprise et des chefs d'quipe, l'quipe d'innovation responsable devait avoir un rle formateur dans les futurs produits de l'entreprise, en commenant par encourager les ingnieurs nouvellement embauchs  rflchir aux inconvnients potentiels de ce qu'ils construisent, puis en passant en consultation sur la conception de produits spcifiques.

Zvika Krieger, qui dirigeait l'quipe avant de quitter Meta plus tt cette anne, a dclar dans une interview que ses efforts taient plus larges que d'autres travaux lis  la scurit et  l'intgrit dans l'entreprise. Il a dclar que son travail avait t mis en vidence dans les oprations d'ingnierie par l'ancien directeur de la technologie Michael Schroepfer, qui a annonc l'anne dernire qu'il dmissionnait.

Krieger, qui a dclar que l'quipe avait consult plus de 100 quipes de produits, a cit comme exemple de son travail son implication dans la dcision de l'quipe de rencontres de Facebook d'viter d'inclure un filtre qui permettrait aux utilisateurs de cibler ou d'exclure les intrts amoureux potentiels d'une race particulire. D'autres applications de rencontres ont ensuite embot le pas, a-t-il dclar.

L'quipe de l'Innovation Responsable n'est pas la seule  avoir rcemment t remanie. Plus tt cet t, Meta a rorganis toute son quipe d'IA, ce qui comprenait l'intgration du groupe d'IA responsable dans son quipe d'impact social. La socit a galement cherch  rduire ses cots alors que ses revenus diminuent pour la premire fois de son histoire. Meta a galement supprim certains projets de sa division Reality Labs et ralenti ses embauches au milieu de rumeurs de licenciements potentiels.

Sources : porte-parole de Meta Eric Porterfield, Meta

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de Meta de crer cette  quipe d'innovation responsable  ? Manifestation de son dsir d'amlioration ou poudre de perlimpinpin ?
 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui pourrait expliquer qu'une quipe qui a t cre  plusieurs annes auparavant  ne soit prsente au public que bien plus tard ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous surpris de voir cette quipe dissoute un peu plus d'un an aprs sa prsentation ?
 ::fleche::  Qu'est-ce qui pourrait, selon vous, expliquer cette dcision de Meta ?

----------


## petitours

Mark a fait une runion marketing et un de ses datascientist lui a dit "il y a X % des gens qui nous croiraient si on disait explicitement nous proccuper de la socit" et paf l'quipe "dcouverte des dommages  potentiels  la socit" fut cre, avec comme objectif de doubler la valeur des donnes recueillies auprs des X %.
Aprs il ont parl de la bulle de filtre et des groupes complotistes pour s'assurer que les objectifs de la dernire runion taient bien atteints.

----------


## Bruno

*Cybersickness, le mal de la ralit virtuelle, pourrait signifier une mort prcoce pour le Metaverse,*
*en dpit de ces craintes, Microsoft se lance dans la construction du concept*

*La cybersickness ou le mal de la ralit virtuelle (RV) cest le nom donn  la sensation de nause ressentie par certaines personnes exposes  un environnement virtuel. Les symptmes de la cybersickness sont semblables aux symptmes du mal des transports. Garrido, chercheur en psychologie et mthodologie  la Pontificia Universidad Catlica Madre y Maestra en Rpublique dominicaine, a fait deux heures de route entre les campus de son universit pour essayer une exprience de ralit virtuelle conue pour traiter les troubles obsessionnels compulsifs et diffrents types de phobies. Mais quelques minutes aprs avoir mis le casque, il a compris que quelque chose n'allait pas.*

 J'ai commenc  me sentir mal , a dclar Garrido au Daily Beast. Il tait pris de vertiges et de nauses. Il a essay d'aller jusqu'au bout, mais il a finalement d interrompre la simulation presque aussi vite qu'il l'avait commence.  Honntement, je ne pense pas avoir tenu cinq minutes  essayer l'application , a-t-il dclar. En gnral le mal de la ralit virtuelle survient lorsquun utilisateur est expos pendant au moins 20 minutes  une exprience prsentant des incohérences sensori-motrices par rapport au comportement sensori-moteur du sujet dans le monde réel.


Garrido avait contract le cybersickness, une forme de mal des transports qui peut affecter les utilisateurs de la technologie de ralit virtuelle. Le mal tait si grave qu'il s'est inquit de sa capacit  rentrer chez lui en voiture, et il lui a fallu des heures pour se remettre de la simulation de cinq minutes. Si le mal des transports affecte l'homme depuis des milliers d'annes, le cybermal des transports est beaucoup plus rcent. Si nombre de ses causes et de ses symptmes sont connus, d'autres questions fondamentales, comme la frquence de cybermaladies et les moyens de les prvenir, commencent tout juste  tre tudies.

Le cybersickness ne rsulte pas seulement des commandes d'une exprience de RV. Elle peut tre intgre au matriel (casques individuels) et aux logiciels (expriences, applications et simulations). Kyle Ringgenberg, dveloppeur de ralit augmente et de ralit virtuelle et cofondateur de la socit de logiciels Dimension X, a dclar que deux conflits sensoriels majeurs entranent le mal de la ralit virtuelle. Le premier est le mme dcalage cerveau-corps que celui qui entrane le mal de voiture et le mal de mer, mais le second est une rponse physiologique diffrente - et potentiellement encore plus difficile  corriger. 

Lorsque nous regardons le monde qui se trouve devant nous, nos yeux se concentrent automatiquement sur un objet en fonction de la distance qu'il peroit par rapport  nous. Un casque de RV projette des images  une distance donne du spectateur, mais lorsqu'un objet virtuel apparat proche, il peut sembler floun car les yeux de la personne tentent de se concentrer sur lui comme s'il l'tait rellement.

Aprs l'exprience de Garrido, un collgue lui a dit que seuls environ 2 % des gens ressentent le cybersickness. Mais lors d'une prsentation destine  des tudiants potentiels, Garrido a vu des volontaires de l'auditoire se diriger vers l'avant de l'auditorium pour faire la dmonstration d'un casque de RV, avant de retourner en tremblant  leur place.  Je pouvais voir de loin qu'ils taient en sueur et qu'ils taient mal  l'aise , se souvient-il. Je me suis dit :  Je ne suis peut-tre pas le seul .

Alors que des entreprises comme Meta font de gros paris sur la gnralisation de la ralit augmente et de la ralit virtuelle, l'industrie technologique tente toujours de comprendre comment mieux recruter les utilisateurs dans le mtavers, et les inciter  y rester une fois sur place. Mais les experts craignent que le cybermalade ne fasse drailler ces plans,  moins que les dveloppeurs ne trouvent rapidement des remdes.

Le problme est en fait une sorte d'impasse : afin de rendre la RV plus accessible et plus abordable, les entreprises rduisent la taille des appareils et les font fonctionner avec des processeurs moins puissants. Mais ces changements introduisent des graphismes vertigineux, ce qui provoque invitablement le cybersickness chez un plus grand nombre de personnes.

Dans le mme temps, de plus en plus d'tudes suggrent que le cybersickness est beaucoup plus rpandu qu'on ne le pensait auparavant, et qu'il touche peut-tre plus de la moiti des utilisateurs potentiels. Les partisans de la vision d'un  casque dans chaque maison  pour la RV doivent s'assurer que les dbutants ne quittent pas l'exprience et ne perdent pas leur djeuner. 

 Si les gens ont ce type de mauvaise exprience avec quelque chose, ils ne vont pas l'essayer  nouveau , a dclar Garrido. Grce  la RV, Charles Oman a vu la Terre depuis la station spatiale internationale. Il a regard le documentaire _Traveling While Black_, nomm aux Emmy Awards, qui plonge les spectateurs dans l'histoire des relations raciales et des restrictions de mouvement pour les Noirs amricains, en utilisant la RV pour donner aux spectateurs un aperu de premire main de l'exprience des Noirs. Mais il aurait aim pouvoir partager ces expriences et tout ce que les casques de RV ont  offrir avec sa femme.

 Elle ne veut pas porter ce fichu truc , a-t-il dclar au Daily Beast.  Elle est trs sensible au mal des transports de toutes sortes, et elle n'aime pas les vertiges et l'incertitude quant  l'orientation. Et donc, pour elle, surmonter cette preuve - elle a mieux  faire. Je pense que beaucoup de gens sont comme a . Si quelqu'un pouvait offrir une solution infaillible au mal des transports, ce serait Oman : il a tudi le mal des transports au MIT pendant 50 ans et a vu le domaine s'attaquer  ce problme d'abord en mer, puis dans l'espace et maintenant dans le mtavers.

Le mal de mer, le mal de l'espace et le cybermal de mer sont les ttes d'une mme hydre, cause par la rception par le cerveau d'une personne de signaux inattendus et contradictoires. Selon Oman, chaque fois que la tte bouge, le cerveau anticipe la raction des canaux de l'oreille interne, des yeux et d'autres points du corps et utilise ce retour d'information pour se rquilibrer. Un dcalage entre ce que le cerveau attend et ce qu'il obtient provoque des symptmes tels que des vertiges, des nauses, des sueurs froides, une peau ple et de la fatigue. 

Un exemple illustratif de ce dcalage est arriv au philosophe romain Snque, qu'il a dcrit dans une lettre crite au premier sicle. Alors qu'il traversait la baie de Naples sur un bateau  bascule, ses yeux lui indiquaient qu'il tait immobile alors que son corps disait le contraire  son cerveau. Dsempar, il demanda au capitaine du navire de le dposer n'importe o, crivant plus tard :  Je souffrais trop pour penser au danger, car un mal de mer lthargique qui n'apportait aucun soulagement me tourmentait. 

Avant que la NASA ne s'intresse au mal des transports dans les annes 1970, on vantait les mrites de la contention abdominale et des rgimes alimentaires farfelus comme remdes potentiels. Depuis, les chercheurs ont mis au point des mthodes prouves pour prvenir le mal des transports, comme des mdicaments qui affaiblissent les signaux de dcalage reus par le cerveau et des exercices qui ralignent les systmes de rtroaction du corps (par exemple, regarder par le pare-brise d'une voiture au lieu de regarder un tlphone).

Les dveloppeurs de RV se sont inspirs de ces solutions. Certains ont introduit un  horizon  artificiel dans les vidos RV qui semble rduire la gravit du mal des transports, mais qui ne l'limine malheureusement pas compltement. La plupart des conseils recommandent de faire une pause de 10  15 minutes toutes les demi-heures pour retarder l'apparition du cybermal des transports, mais ces chiffres n'ont pas t rigoureusement tests. Pour certains, comme Garrido, une courte pause est loin d'tre suffisante pour rcuprer. 

Aprs avoir vu ce qui s'est pass lors de la dmonstration destine aux futurs tudiants, Garrido a dcid de mener une tude pour dterminer dans quelle mesure le mal de l'informatique est rellement rpandu. En parcourant la littrature, il n'a pas pu trouver de rponse claire en raison de la taille de la plupart des tudes :  Beaucoup d'entre elles portent sur 15, 20 ou 25 personnes , a-t-il dclar.  Comme je suis un matheux, je savais que ces tudes prsentaient toutes sortes de problmes . Avec des chantillons aussi petits, il est possible que les participants recruts ne donnent pas une image complte des effets de la maladie.

Garrido et son quipe ont donc dcid de mener leur propre tude, en recrutant 92 personnes pour essayer le mme programme de RV qui l'avait rendu malade. Dans l'exprience de RV, les participants ont explor une cuisine et des toilettes publiques en 3D, deux environnements couramment utiliss dans la thrapie des TOC. Ils ont navigu pendant 10 minutes  l'aide d'un joystick, une mthode de  transport  qui est tombe en dsutude dans le dveloppement des jeux de RV au profit d'une simple tlportation par pointer-cliquer comme dans Street View de Google Maps. 

Selon NordVPN, 87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, nanmoins 74 % envisagent de l'utiliser une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition. Afin d'obtenir une meilleure comprhension de l'opinion des gens sur le mtavers, NordVPN a men une enqute auprs d'environ 1000 personnes. Il s'avre qu'environ 87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le metaverse va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, mais dans le mme temps, 74 % des personnes interroges ont dclar qu'elles seraient prtes  au moins envisager d'utiliser le metaverse une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition. Il y a donc de fortes chances que les gens ne se soucient pas tant que a de leur vie prive au moment de sa mise en service.

Une autre chose  noter  propos des rsultats de cette enqute est que plus de la moiti des Amricains, 55 % exactement, ne savent mme pas ce qu'est le mtavers en premier lieu. Seuls 14 % d'entre eux en savent suffisamment pour expliquer  quelqu'un d'autre ce qu'est le mtavers, d'o un manque vident de sensibilisation des consommateurs  cette technologie.

(Les dtracteurs de Garrido pourraient prtendre que l'tude utilise une technologie obsolte, mais il convient de noter que les simulateurs de vol et d'autres applications qui veulent accrotre l'immersion de l'utilisateur utiliseront toujours un joystick, car il imite plus fidlement les mouvements naturels). Contrairement  l'estimation de 2 % que Garrido avait entendue, les rsultats de son tude, publis plus tt cette anne, indiquent que plus de 65 % des personnes ont ressenti des symptmes de cybersickness, et que plus d'un tiers d'entre elles ont prsent des symptmes graves. Vingt-deux participants ont dcid d'arrter la simulation avant la fin des dix minutes.

Ces rsultats devraient inquiter les dveloppeurs d'autres applications de RV, a dclar Garrido, car le seul mouvement dans les simulations provenait des propres actions des utilisateurs. Les expriences ont t conues pour tre apprivoises.  Vous pouvez considrer notre tude comme une base de rfrence, car nos environnements ne font rien pour provoquer le cybersickness , a-t-il dclar.  La tendance gnrale est qu'avec le temps, les gens vont empirer. Vous devez le savoir si vous prvoyez une immersion de 20 minutes ou plus. 

Toutefois, malgr ces rsultats, Meta, Microsoft et d'autres gants de la technologie qui se lancent dans la construction du concept mergent de mtavers ont form un groupe, le Metaverse Standards Forum, pour favoriser le dveloppement de normes industrielles qui rendraient les mondes numriques naissants des entreprises compatibles entre eux. Les parties intresses par le projet de mtavers ont annonc qu'elles avaient form le Metaverse Standards Forum. Meta est naturellement un membre fondateur, et de grands noms de la technologie comme Adobe, Microsoft et Nvidia le sont galement. La participation d'Apple et de Google fait toutefois dfaut.

Dans un rapport publi en 2018 et intitul :  Augmented and Virtual Reality in Operations : A guide for investment , Capgemini Research Institute a dmontr que les entreprises tirent parti de la ralit augmente et de la ralit virtuelle. Suite  cette tude effectue sur plus de 700 responsables impliqus dans les stratgies RA/RV de leur organisation et travaillant dans les secteurs de lautomobile, de lindustrie et de lnergie, le rapport avait rvl que 82 % des entreprises ayant mis en place les technologies de ralit augmente et de ralit virtuelle ont obtenu des rsultats qui satisfont, voire dpassent, leurs attentes.

Source : Luis Eduardo Garrido, a psychology and methodology researcher at Pontificia Universidad Catlica Madre y Maestra 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du Cybersickness, encore appel le mal de la ralit virtuelle ?

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le Mtavers ? Pensez-vous l'utiliser ?

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur cette tude de Luis Eduardo Garrido ? Est-elle pertinente ?

 ::fleche::  Quelle est votre plus grande crainte concernant le mtavers ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Meta et d'autres gants de la technologie crent un organisme de normalisation des mtavers, sans Apple

 ::fleche::  Apple semblerait ne pas tre intresse par l'ide du mtavers propose par Mark Zuckerberg et n'y participerait pas, malgr son intention de sortir son propre casque de ralit mixte

 ::fleche::  Les ventes de produits de ralit virtuelle (RV) et de ralit augmente (RA) devraient tre multiplies par dix d'ici 2025, dpassant 100 millions de dollars pour les expditions de casques XR

 ::fleche::  Ralit virtuelle : le casque VR d'Apple pourrait coter 3000 dollars, comporter des crans 8K et plus d'une douzaine de camras

----------


## AndMax

> Que pensez-vous du Cybersickness, encore appel le mal de la ralit virtuelle ?


Ceci peut expliquer que beaucoup de gens arrtent la VR aprs moins de 15 minutes d'utilisation (quel que soit le fournisseur, casque VR PS4 ou Meta ou autre). Ce n'est pas forcment l'ennui, mais l'inconfort. Et du coup a fait trs cher l'quipement (rapport prix/utilisation). Un moniteur/clavier/souris utilis des dizaines d'heures par semaine et un meilleur investissement qu'un casque que vous enlevez aprs quelques minutes, qui deviendra obsolte assez rapidement et qui tt ou tard vous fera renverser votre tasse de caf relle.




> Quel est votre avis sur le Mtavers ? Pensez-vous l'utiliser ?


Le mtavers n'est pas quelque chose de nouveau, et je l'ai utilis ds le dbut dbut des annes 2000, quand c'tait encore quelque chose de libre et open source comme certains clients Second Life et les serveurs OpenSim. Cela continuera d'exister sous diffrentes formes ou jeux. Mais cela ne remplacera pas ce qui existe aujourd'hui pour faire des runions en ligne (visioconfrences, bureaux virtuels partags, etc...). Le mtavers, faon "Meta", par contre, a ne m'intresse absolument pas. Ils cherchent juste des vaches  lait  espionner et  qui vendre des NFT et casques, et veulent offrir  des arnaqueurs l'occasion de recevoir une fortune pour des terrains ou maisons qui n'ont qu'une existence numrique et phmre. Mais surtout, je pense qu'il faut arrter de faire l'amalgame entre mtavers et ralit virtuelle, ce sont des choses diffrentes.




> Quel est votre avis sur cette tude de Luis Eduardo Garrido ? Est-elle pertinente ?


Je n'ai pas lu l'tude, et je ne connais pas les dtails sur leur matriel utilis, mais il me semble vident que pour un usage  grande chelle (donc low-cost, et avec une population htrogne), mme dans un futur proche avec du matriel plus performant, a ne pourra pas convenir  tout le monde comme les solutions de collaboration en ligne actuelles. C'est bien d'tudier le sujet afin de mettre en garde les entreprises qui envisageraient de mettre trop d'argent sur un concept qui pourrait rester un usage de niche. Il faudrait bien plus d'tudes de ce genre pour que certains journalistes redescendent sur terre. Pourquoi pas aussi une tude sur les retours sur investissements rels ?




> Quelle est votre plus grande crainte concernant le mtavers ?


Que trop de gens perdent le sens des ralits et finissent par croire que des datacenters et rseaux immenses pour grer le bouzin, et que des millions de grosses cartes graphiques pour se connecter dessus, a sera "vert" ou le futur de l'humanit. Ce que je trouve consternant, c'est de voir que lorsque les mdias parlent des horribles et pathtiques "Roblox" ou "Horizon", ils illustrent a avec les images d'un film comme Ready Player One, et que a ne choque personne.

----------


## totozor

> Que pensez-vous du Cybersickness, encore appel le mal de la ralit virtuelle ?


Il n'y a pas grand chose  en penser, c'est un truc qui existe, certains y sont trs sensibles (malades bien avant les 20 minutes vendues dans l'article), d'autres non, certains le subissent de moins en moins avec la pratique, d'autres non.
C'est comme le mal des transports, j'ai une amie qui y est trs sensible, si elle est  l'arrire elle est instantannment malade, devant a va si la conduite est trs souple mais il faut faire une pause toutes les heures, donc elle a tendance  conduire.



> Quel est votre avis sur le Mtavers ? Pensez-vous l'utiliser ?


C'est une blague qui coulera Meta.
Je ne compte pas l'utiliser. Mais si le metavers devient le Facebook de demain je devrais choisir entre ca et me couper d'une partie de mes amis.



> Quel est votre avis sur cette tude de Luis Eduardo Garrido ? Est-elle pertinente ?


Qu'on fait des tudes sur des phnomnes constats depuis plusieurs annes.
Que ces tudes ne semblent pas apporter grand chose en dehors de formaliser a dans des crits scientifiques.

Mon regret est que le monde d'aujourd'hui a besoin qu'un scientifique affirme une chose pour qu'elle devienne vrai. Meme si tout le monde l'a constat.
Les pommes n'ont pas commenc  tomber le jour o Newton l'a chiffr.




> Quelle est votre plus grande crainte concernant le mtavers ?


Que a marche.
C'est un booster d'alination.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour




> Cybersickness, le mal de la ralit virtuelle, pourrait signifier une mort prcoce pour le Metaverse, en dpit de ces craintes, Microsoft se lance dans la construction du concept
> 
> Que pensez-vous du Cybersickness, encore appel le mal de la ralit virtuelle ?


Mettre un casque et tre dboussol en l'enlevant c'est comme sortir d'un mange a sensation forte indoor . Oui le mal et la dsorientation sont bien prsent ... donc pas fait pour tout le monde. 




> Quel est votre avis sur le Mtavers ?


Au final c'est un jeu comme les Sims ou Second Life. C'est bien d'y jouer de manire raisonnable . J'aime bien les Sims , d'ailleurs le 18 octobre les Sims 4 seront gratuits : https://www.bfmtv.com/tech/gaming/le...209140386.html  ::D: 




> Pensez-vous l'utiliser ?


J'utilise dj le mtaverse. Par contre non je ne jouerai jamais avec un casque spcial  je ne sais combien de billets   ::aie:: 




> Quel est votre avis sur cette tude de Luis Eduardo Garrido ?


Elle est  prendre au serieux.




> Est-elle pertinente ?


Oui




> Quelle est votre plus grande crainte concernant le mtavers ?


Encore une fois on va vendre du service bling bling, comme le truc revolutionnaire. Cela va encore attirer ceux qui ont une forme propension  consommer .  ::?:

----------


## Gluups

> Donc la rponse aux risques de harclement est d'empcher les gens de pouvoir se toucher (virtuellement)?
> Donc le harclement se limite au contact physique?
> Ces gens sont vraiment  ce point hors de notre monde?
> 
> Empchez un harceleur de toucher quelqu'un, il lui fera des signes.
> Empchez le de faire des signes, il parlera.
> Empchez le de parler, il envoiera des message.
> etc...
> 
> Bref le meilleur moyen de se soigner d'une maladie n'est pas de traiter chaque symptme mais bien de traiter la source.


La tendance est assez courante, en mdecine aussi. Votre rgime alimentaire vous fait vivre sous pression et vous risquez de perdre la boule ? Pas grave on vous fait ingurgiter des mdicaments contre l'hypertension artrielle, mais ne vous posez surtout pas de questions sur votre rgime alimentaire.

----------


## Gluups

Alors comme a, on peut tre "tripot en ligne" ?

On n'arrte vraiment pas le progrs.
On n'a pas fini d'arriver larmoyante lcher "il m'a touche !"

----------


## Gluups

> Garrido, chercheur en psychologie et mthodologie  la Pontificia Universidad Catlica Madre y Maestra en Rpublique dominicaine, a fait deux heures de route entre les campus de son universit pour essayer une exprience de ralit virtuelle conue pour traiter les troubles obsessionnels compulsifs et diffrents types de phobies.


Somme toute il est endurant, ce gars-l. Moi, c'est en lisant la discussion ici, que je commence  me sentir mal pour peu que j'essaie un peu trop de garder le fil de ce que je lis.

Dj dans la vraie vie, les dissonances cognitives, a me met les nerfs en pelote. Vous savez, ce qui arrive quand on vous prend pour un con avec un naturel parfait et un air de croire que tout va bien.

----------


## Bruno

*Horizon Worlds : l'application phare de Meta pour les mtavers serait trop bogue,*
*et les employs l'utiliseraient  peine*

*Horizon Worlds, le rseau social VR de Meta - l'application phare du  metaverse  de la socit - souffre de trop de problmes de qualit et mme l'quipe qui le construit ne l'utiliserait pas beaucoup, selon des mmos internes. Dans Horizon Worlds, les gens peuvent collaborer et donner vie  vos ides les plus folles, sans jamais quitter la RV.*

Horizon Worlds permet aux gens de construire et d'interagir dans des mondes virtuels. Il s'agit d'une initiative cl aprs que le PDG Mark Zuckerberg ait rebaptis Facebook en Meta ; l'entreprise dpense des milliards par an pour construire sa vision du mtavers. La plateforme multijoueur a t lance sur le casque Quest de Meta en dcembre de l'anne dernire. Elle a atteint 300 000 utilisateurs au dbut de l'anne et est cense tre bientt disponible sur les tlphones mobiles et les ordinateurs de bureau grce  une version Web, bien que les notes de Vishal laissent entendre qu'un lancement Web pourrait tre repouss.

Dans l'un des mmos adresss aux employs, dat du 15 septembre, le vice-prsident de Meta charg des mtavers, Vishal Shah, a dclar que l'quipe resterait en  confinement de la qualit  pour le reste de l'anne afin de  s'assurer que nous corrigions nos lacunes en matire de qualit et nos problmes de performance avant d'ouvrir Horizon  davantage d'utilisateurs .


 Depuis le lancement  la fin de l'anne dernire, nous avons constat que la thse de base d'Horizon Worlds - un rseau social synchrone o les crateurs peuvent crer des mondes attrayants - est solide , a crit Shah.  Mais actuellement, les retours de nos crateurs, utilisateurs, testeurs et de beaucoup d'entre nous dans l'quipe sont que le poids cumul des coupures de papier, des problmes de stabilit et des bugs rend trop difficile pour notre communaut de vivre la magie d'Horizon. En d'autres termes, pour qu'une exprience devienne dlicieuse et mmorable, elle doit d'abord tre utilisable et bien conue. 

Bien que Meta ait annonc qu'elle travaillait sur des avatars plus ralistes, la qualit actuelle des graphismes d'Horizon fait ple figure par rapport  certains de ses concurrents non VR comme Fortnite. Mark Zuckerberg a post une capture d'cran de son avatar numrique devant la tour Eiffel pour annoncer le lancement d'Horizon Worlds en France et en Espagne. Malheureusement pour lui, Internet s'est plus ou moins immdiatement mis  mimtiser la capture d'cran de la plateforme de ralit virtuelle - probablement parce que les graphismes taient, comme l'a dcrit un utilisateur de Twitter,  peu prs quivalents  ceux du jeu Teletubbies pour la PlayStation One.

Zuckerberg aurait vu les mmes et a publi de nouvelles captures d'cran sur Facebook et Instagram, montrant une version de lui-mme nettement plus raliste et une place d'apparence ancienne.  Des mises  jour majeures d'Horizon et des graphiques d'avatar arrivent bientt , a-t-il dclar, promettant de partager plus de dtails lors de la prochaine confrence Connect prvue le 11 octobre.

Selon les notes internes de Shah, l'un des principaux problmes du dveloppement d'Horizon  ce jour est que les personnes qui le construisent au sein de Meta ne semblent pas l'utiliser beaucoup.  Pour beaucoup d'entre nous, nous ne passons pas beaucoup de temps dans Horizon et nos tableaux de bord de dogfooding le montrent assez clairement , a-t-il crit aux employs le 15 septembre.  Pourquoi cela ? Pourquoi n'aimons-nous pas tellement le produit que nous avons construit que nous l'utilisons tout le temps ? La simple vrit est que, si nous ne l'aimons pas, comment pouvons-nous esprer que nos utilisateurs l'aiment ? 

Shah aurait dclar dans un mmo de suivi dat du 30 septembre que les employs n'utilisaient toujours pas assez Horizon, crivant qu'un plan tait en cours d'laboration pour  tenir les gestionnaires responsables  de l'utilisation d'Horizon par leurs quipes au moins une fois par semaine.  Chacun dans cette organisation devrait se donner pour mission de tomber amoureux d'Horizon Worlds. Vous ne pouvez pas le faire sans l'utiliser. Allez-y. Organisez des moments pour le faire avec vos collgues ou vos amis,  la fois dans les builds internes, mais aussi dans la build publique afin que vous puissiez interagir avec notre communaut.  

Il aurait poursuivi en signalant des problmes spcifiques  Horizon, crivant que  notre exprience d'accueil est confuse et frustrante pour les utilisateurs" et que l'quipe devait "prsenter aux nouveaux utilisateurs des mondes de premier ordre qui garantiront la russite de leur premire visite. 

Shah a dclar que les quipes travaillant sur Horizon devaient mieux collaborer ensemble et s'attendre  d'autres changements  venir.  Aujourd'hui, nous ne fonctionnons pas avec suffisamment de flexibilit , peut-on lire dans son mmo.  Je tiens  tre clair sur ce point. Nous travaillons sur un produit qui n'a pas encore trouv sa place sur le march. Si vous travaillez sur Horizon, j'ai besoin que vous acceptiez pleinement l'ambigut et le changement.  Il a dclar que les employs travaillant sur Horizon auront leurs objectifs pour augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs dans la RV et que la version 2D  venir d'Horizon pour le web n'aurait probablement pas d'objectif d'utilisateur, mais plutt une  barre de haute qualit. 

Dans une de ses dclarations, Ashley Zandy, porte-parole de Meta, a dclar que la socit est  convaincue que le mtavers est l'avenir de l'informatique et qu'il doit tre construit autour des gens . Elle a ajout que l'entreprise  apporte toujours des amliorations de qualit et agit en fonction des commentaires de notre communaut de crateurs. C'est un voyage de plusieurs annes, et nous allons continuer  amliorer ce que nous construisons. 

Garrido, chercheur en psychologie et mthodologie  la Pontificia Universidad Catlica Madre y Maestra en Rpublique dominicaine pense que le cybersickness ou mal de la ralit virtuelle, pourrait signifier une mort prcoce pour le Metaverse. Garrido avait contract le cybersickness, une forme de mal des transports qui peut affecter les utilisateurs de la technologie de ralit virtuelle. Le mal tait si grave qu'il s'est inquit de sa capacit  rentrer chez lui en voiture, et il lui a fallu des heures pour se remettre de la simulation de cinq minutes.

Le cybersickness ne rsulte pas seulement des commandes d'une exprience de RV. Elle peut tre intgre au matriel (casques individuels) et aux logiciels (expriences, applications et simulations). Kyle Ringgenberg, dveloppeur de ralit augmente et de ralit virtuelle et cofondateur de la socit de logiciels Dimension X, a dclar que deux conflits sensoriels majeurs entranent le mal de la ralit virtuelle. Le premier est le mme dcalage cerveau-corps que celui qui entrane le mal de voiture et le mal de mer, mais le second est une rponse physiologique diffrente - et potentiellement encore plus difficile  corriger.

Toutefois, malgr ces rsultats, Meta, Microsoft et d'autres gants de la technologie qui se lancent dans la construction du concept mergent de mtavers ont form un groupe, le Metaverse Standards Forum, pour favoriser le dveloppement de normes industrielles qui rendraient les mondes numriques naissants des entreprises compatibles entre eux. Les parties intresses par le projet de mtavers ont annonc qu'elles avaient form le Metaverse Standards Forum. Meta est naturellement un membre fondateur, et de grands noms de la technologie comme Adobe, Microsoft et Nvidia le sont galement. La participation d'Apple et de Google fait toutefois dfaut.




Dans un rapport publi en 2018 et intitul : _Augmented and Virtual Reality in Operations : A guide for investment_, Capgemini Research Institute a dmontr que les entreprises tirent parti de la ralit augmente et de la ralit virtuelle. Suite  cette tude effectue sur plus de 700 responsables impliqus dans les stratgies RA/RV de leur organisation et travaillant dans les secteurs de lautomobile, de lindustrie et de lnergie, le rapport avait rvl que 82 % des entreprises ayant mis en place les technologies de ralit augmente et de ralit virtuelle ont obtenu des rsultats qui satisfont, voire dpassent, leurs attentes.

Toutefois, afin d'obtenir une meilleure comprhension de l'opinion des gens sur le mtavers, NordVPN a men une enqute auprs d'environ 1000 personnes. Il s'avre qu'environ 87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le metaverse va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, mais dans le mme temps, 74 % des personnes interroges ont dclar qu'elles seraient prtes  au moins envisager d'utiliser le metaverse une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition. Il y a donc de fortes chances que les gens ne se soucient pas tant que a de leur vie prive au moment de sa mise en service.

Source : Memos to employees dated September 15th, Metas VP of Metaverse, Vishal Shah

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

 ::fleche::  Quel avenir pour le Mtavers selon vous ?

 ::fleche::  Meta a-t-elle les chances de russir ce projet de Mtavers ? Ou alors envisagez-vous une mort prcoce pour ce projet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Meta et d'autres gants de la technologie crent un organisme de normalisation des mtavers, sans Apple

 ::fleche::  Cybersickness, le mal de la ralit virtuelle, pourrait signifier une mort prcoce pour le Metaverse, en dpit de ces craintes, Microsoft se lance dans la construction du concept

 ::fleche::  87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive, nanmoins 74 % envisagent de l'utiliser une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition, selon NordVPN

----------


## totozor

> les gens peuvent collaborer et donner vie  vos ides les plus folles, sans jamais quitter la RV


C'est un bel argument marketting, avez vous dj essayer de donner vie  vos ides les plus folles.
J'ai essay de faire de la modlisation 3D, en tant qu'ex ing en conception mca je me suis dit que a ne devait pas tre si dur, et bien je n'ai jamais russi  faire un truc suffisament acceptable pour que je le montre  un pote...

Si je voulais faire une galerie d'art virtuelle qui changerait pendant que je marche dedans je serais autant incapable de coder a que de la modliser pour que a se passe de faon assez fluide...



> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
>  Quel avenir pour le Mtavers selon vous ?


Meta se dbat pour essayer de ne pas mourir dans 15-20 ans mais il manque un gnie dans son comit de direction pour que a arrive.
Ceci ne m'attriste pas du tout.

----------


## TJ1985

A mon humble avis, le Metavers de Zuckerberg est la rponse banale qu'il a trouve  l'angoissante question de la survie de son entreprise au-del de la dcennie. Ou plutt au ralentissement de sa croissance.
Si on observe notre univers numrique, toutes les entreprises qui ont eu un rel succs ont t crs par des gens qui avaient une ide o une approche nouvelle. Le moteur premier tait cette ide, ensuite venait la recherche d'un profit.
Lui prend les choses dans l'autre sens, "comment gagner de l'argent", et sa rponse est banale, comme l'est fondamentalement le rseau qu'il a cr, une place ou on change des adresses de vacances, des photos de chats et des platitudes.
Comme l'a relev un commentateur, il n'est pas donn  tout le monde de pouvoir produire des crations graphiques qui tiennent la route, ou nos rues seraient paves de chefs-d'uvre. Zuckerberg l'a admirablement dmontr avec la publication de son avatar...
Donc, ralit virtuelle dans un but technique, scientifique, artistique, oui, j'adhre. Monde bricol exhibant les graffitis maladroits de gnies contraris dans leur petite enfance, trs peu pour moi. Et quant  acheter un truc quelconque de virtuel, ce n'est pas demain la veille !
A part a le peu d'exprience que j'ai d'un casque ne m'a pas rendue malade. Je suis "normalement" sensible au mal de mer, malade pendant deux jours aprs l'embarquement, puis pleine forme quoiqu'il advienne.

----------


## BleAcheD

Est-on vraiment tonn que a se passe comme a ? Non  ::aie:: 

Mais je ne m'en fait pas, ils vont bien russir  nous refourguer un jour ou l'autre leur connerie de meta machin.

----------


## Madmac

> Est-on vraiment tonn que a se passe comme a ? Non 
> 
> Mais je ne m'en fait pas, ils vont bien russir  nous refourguer un jour ou l'autre leur connerie de meta machin.


Je ne crois pas. Cette ide a du sens si on considre le travail  distance. Mais la majorit des entreprises ont du mal avec cette pratique. Et Meta a ruin sa rputation avec Facebook en tentant d'utiliser son mdia comme outil de manipulation de masse, que beaucoup de gens ne veulent plus rien savoir de ce truc.

----------


## Gluups

> En quoi les soit disant scandales ont-ils eu un impact sur Facebook?
> 
>  La qualit essentielle du mtavers sera la prsence - le sentiment de vraiment tre l avec les gens 
> 
> Il me semble que des gens ont fait des fortunes sur Minitel grce  "ce sentiment d'tre l avec les gens" mme si  l'autre bout c'tait du fake. Il n'y a jamais eu besoin de beaucoup de technologie pour que les gens s'y croient...


Il y a beaucoup de "fake", et de temps en temps on peut tomber sur quelqu'un de sincre.
a peut aider  passer un cap.

Autant que possible les vraies relations en face  face restent irremplaables.

C'est vrai que les messageries largissent le champ dans lequel on peut se chercher des affinits avec les gens. Tout est dans le temps au bout duquel on se contacte directement.

----------


## Gluups

> A part a le peu d'exprience que j'ai d'un casque ne m'a pas rendue malade. Je suis "normalement" sensible au mal de mer, malade pendant deux jours aprs l'embarquement, puis pleine forme quoiqu'il advienne.


Le rcit n'a pas laiss entendre qu'un problme soit d  un casque.
Le problme serait analogue au mal des transports : un dcalage entre les perceptions reues par diffrents canaux. Dans une voiture, tu vois passer un paysage, ventuellement avec des dplacements dans plusieurs directions, pendant que ton corps reste immobile par rapport  la voiture. Tu peux ressentir des mouvements, mais pas forcment en phase avec ce que tu vois. Selon comment est organis le cervelet, il y a des gens qui ont du mal  assumer a. 
En ralit virtuelle on peut reproduire a pour bonne partie, voire mme au-del si il n'y a pas de dplacement physique du tout. Il n'est donc pas absurde de penser que a conduise aux mmes sensations et aux mmes problmes les gens qui y sont sensibles.

----------


## fodger

se le carrer dans l'oignon  :8-):  ! Vive la vraie vie !

----------


## Bruno

*Mark Zuckerberg a montr son avatar complet, qui a maintenant des jambes,* 
*en temps rel pour la premire fois aprs que Meta a t critiqu pour ses mauvais graphismes*

*Mark Zuckerberg a prsent son nouvel avatar en temps rel lors de l'vnement Connect de Meta. Le PDG du groupe a annonc que son entreprise allait franchir une tape importante pour rendre ses avatars de ralit virtuelle plus ralistes : en leur donnant des jambes.*

Depuis que Mark Zuckerberg a dvoil ses grandes ambitions en matire de mtavers il y a prs d'un an - pariant l'avenir de son entreprise sur l'ide que la prochaine re de l'internet dpendra de la ralit virtuelle et augmente - nombreux sont ceux qui ont critiqu les plans du gant de la technologie, les jugeant irralistes, et se sont moqus du fait que les avatars numriques en 3D censs imiter nos corps sont actuellement dpourvus de membres infrieurs.


Zuckerberg lui-mme a t ridiculis en ligne lorsqu'il a partag avec enthousiasme une capture d'cran de son avatar sur sa page Facebook en aot. Mark Zuckerberg a post une capture d'cran de son avatar numrique devant la tour Eiffel pour annoncer le lancement d'Horizon Worlds en France et en Espagne. Malheureusement pour lui, Internet s'est plus ou moins immdiatement mis  mimtiser la capture d'cran de la plateforme de ralit virtuelle - probablement parce que les graphismes taient, comme l'a dcrit un utilisateur de Twitter,  peu prs quivalents  ceux du jeu Teletubbies pour la PlayStation One.

Zuckerberg aurait vu les mmes et a publi de nouvelles captures d'cran sur Facebook et Instagram, montrant une version de lui-mme nettement plus raliste et une place d'apparence ancienne.  Des mises  jour majeures d'Horizon et des graphiques d'avatar arrivent bientt , avait-il dclar, promettant de partager plus de dtails lors de la prochaine confrence Connect prvue le 11 octobre.

 Je sais que vous l'attendiez. Tout le monde l'attendait , a dclar un avatar visuellement amlior de Zuckerberg lors de la prsentation de mardi.  Mais srieusement, les jambes sont dures, c'est pourquoi les autres systmes de ralit virtuelle n'en ont pas non plus .

Le fait que maintenant Zuckerberg donne la priorit aux jambes dans le mtavers montre  quel point la perception du public du mtavers compte, et que le dfi le plus difficile  relever pour que Meta russisse pourrait tre de rsoudre les problmes visuels apparemment simples (bien que techniquement complexes) de la technologie.

Meta doit montrer qu'elle est en contact avec la ralit, mme si elle construit un univers alternatif. C'est un moment particulirement crucial pour l'entreprise, qui doit susciter l'enthousiasme des gens pour le mtavers, car l'action du gant de la technologie est en chute libre depuis un an et nombre de ses employs auraient dout des grands paris de l'entreprise en matire d'AR/VR.

La raison pour laquelle il a t si difficile pour Meta de recrer nos jambes dans le mtavers est qu'actuellement, ses casques AR/VR ne suivent que les mouvements du haut du corps, comme les mains et les gestes du visage. L'entreprise n'a donc aucun moyen de savoir ce que font nos jambes lorsque nous portons l'un de ses casques.

Pour tre clair, les avatars des produits AR/VR actuels de Meta, y compris le nouveau casque haut de gamme Quest Pro qu'elle vient de lancer, n'ont toujours pas de jambes. La socit affirme qu'elle va d'abord donner des jambes  son environnement social, Horizon Worlds, avant de l'tendre  d'autres produits. Mais on ne sait pas exactement quand ces jambes seront disponibles. Et cela reste un dfi technique majeur  rsoudre.

De plus, donner des jambes  son environnement social nest pas le seul souci de lquipe charge du projet chez Meta. En effet, selon des mmos internes, Horizon Worlds, le rseau social VR de Meta - l'application phare du metaverse de la socit - souffre de trop de problmes de qualit et mme l'quipe qui le construit ne l'utiliserait pas beaucoup. Dans Horizon Worlds, les gens peuvent collaborer et donner vie  vos ides les plus folles, sans jamais quitter la RV.

Horizon Worlds permet aux gens de construire et d'interagir dans des mondes virtuels. Il s'agit d'une initiative cl aprs que le PDG Mark Zuckerberg ait rebaptis Facebook en Meta ; l'entreprise dpense des milliards par an pour construire sa vision du mtavers. La plateforme multijoueur a t lance sur le casque Quest de Meta en dcembre de l'anne dernire. Elle a atteint 300 000 utilisateurs au dbut de l'anne et est cense tre bientt disponible sur les tlphones mobiles et les ordinateurs de bureau grce  une version Web, bien que les notes de Vishal laissent entendre qu'un lancement Web pourrait tre repouss.

Zuckerberg a dclar que Meta utiliserait des modles d'IA prdictifs pour deviner ce que font nos jambes en fonction des mouvements du haut du corps. Aucun autre fabricant de matriel AR/VR n'a encore russi  le faire. Mais ce n'est pas hors du champ des possibles pour Meta, une entreprise qui dispose de l'une des plus grandes quipes d'ingnieurs au monde et qui consacre 10 milliards de dollars par an aux seuls projets de mtavers.

 Avec les casques de ralit virtuelle autonomes, comprendre la position de vos jambes est tonnamment difficile en raison de l'occlusion , a expliqu Zuckerberg  propos du dfi technique dans la prsentation.  Donc, si vos jambes sont sous un bureau ou si vos bras bloquent votre vue sur elles, alors votre casque ne peut pas les voir directement, et vous devez construire un modle d'IA pour prdire la position de votre corps entier. 

Meta affirme qu'elle ne se contente pas d'amliorer les avatars en ajoutant des jambes, mais qu'elle va affiner ses graphismes visuels de manire plus gnrale. La socit a dclar mardi que son nouveau casque haut de gamme, le Quest Pro, dispose de capteurs de tte orients vers l'intrieur pour pouvoir suivre les mouvements des yeux et les expressions faciales, permettant ainsi des expressions plus ralistes sur les avatars. Un porte-parole a galement dclar que la socit allait ajouter  des mises  jour progressives du style et de l'apparence des Meta Avatars au fil du temps , notamment des expressions ainsi que de la  profondeur , de l'  ombrage  et davantage d'options de vtements et d'accessoires.




Pour tre juste, une partie de ce qui a pu dcevoir certains critiques sur les produits AR/VR de Meta jusqu' prsent est ce qui se perd dans la traduction du monde virtuel au monde physique. Les expriences AR/VR de Meta sont plus ralistes et impressionnantes lorsque vous tes rellement attach  un casque, immerg dans un monde AR/VR en 3D, que lorsque vous regardez une capture d'cran 2D de cet environnement sur un cran d'ordinateur. Il est nanmoins essentiel que Zuckerberg et son quipe trouvent rapidement une solution au problme des jambes de l'avatar, ainsi qu' l'amlioration gnrale des graphismes de l'avatar.

Alors que des critiques slvent pour mettre en garde sur une possible mort prcoce pour le Metaverse,  lexemple de Garrido, chercheur en psychologie et mthodologie  la Pontificia Universidad Catlica Madre y Maestra en Rpublique dominicaine, certains observateurs estiment que le cybersickness ou mal de la ralit virtuelle, pourrait signifier une mort prcoce pour le Metaverse.

Si Meta ne parvient pas  trouver une solution aussi simple que des jambes et  convaincre le public que le mtavers vaut la peine d'tre dcouvert, l'avenir de l'entreprise pourrait tre compromis. C'est pourquoi il est intelligent que Zuckerberg ait cd aux trolls aujourd'hui et ait promis de donner aux gens ce qu'ils veulent, mme si cela est techniquement compliqu.

Meta, Microsoft et d'autres gants de la technologie qui se lancent dans la construction du concept mergent de mtavers ont form un groupe, le Metaverse Standards Forum, pour favoriser le dveloppement de normes industrielles qui rendraient les mondes numriques naissants des entreprises compatibles entre eux. Les parties intresses par le projet de mtavers ont annonc qu'elles avaient form le Metaverse Standards Forum. Meta est naturellement un membre fondateur, et de grands noms de la technologie comme Adobe, Microsoft et Nvidia le sont galement. La participation d'Apple et de Google fait toutefois dfaut.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Meta et d'autres gants de la technologie crent un organisme de normalisation des mtavers, sans Apple

 ::fleche::  Aprs les moqueries, Mark Zuckerberg promet d'amliorer les graphiques de sa plateforme de mtavers et publie un nouvel avatar, il annonce galement l'arrive d'Horizon World en France et en Espagne

 ::fleche::  Cybersickness, le mal de la ralit virtuelle, pourrait signifier une mort prcoce pour le Metaverse, en dpit de ces craintes, Microsoft se lancent dans la construction du concept

----------


## totozor

> et se sont moqus du fait que les avatars numriques en 3D censs imiter nos corps sont actuellement dpourvus de membres infrieurs.


Non, on se moque parce que ce qu'il montre est loin de ce qui est promis.



> Je sais que vous l'attendiez. Tout le monde l'attendait , a dclar un avatar visuellement amlior de Zuckerberg lors de la prsentation de mardi.  Mais srieusement, les jambes sont dures, c'est pourquoi les autres systmes de ralit virtuelle n'en ont pas non plus .


On se fout des jambes, on attend plus un rendu raliste on demande juste un visage  peu prs expressif.
Les jambes c'est dur? Hey Zucky, tu es millaidaire, tu as une arme de gars talentueux  Meta, que tu soit capable de faire une chose complique est le minimum de ce qu'on te demande.
La dernire fois que j'ai dit  mon chef que ce qu'il me demande est compliqu il m'a rpondu que c'est pour a qu'on est les meilleurs,  2 on a plus de combativit que toi. (Je soupconne que tes employs aient autant confiance en toi que moi, ce qui est un gros problme de management pour toi)



> Le fait que maintenant Zuckerberg donne la priorit aux jambes dans le mtavers montre  quel point la perception du public du mtavers compte, et que le dfi le plus difficile  relever pour que Meta russisse pourrait tre de rsoudre les problmes visuels apparemment simples (bien que techniquement complexes) de la technologie..


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec a.
Le problme est que Zucky a fait la liste de ce qu'il pense (interprte) que le pubic veut, qu'il choisit ce qu'il pense tre capable de faire.
Mais qu'il a jamais demand ce que veut le public, et qu'il n'a pas interet  demander.
Il existe une chose qui s'appelle une tude de march, je sais que dans le monde rvolutionnaire de la tech ce n'est pas pertinent parce qu'on voit un futur que personne n'envisage, mais Meta n'est plus dans ce monde.



> Meta doit montrer qu'elle est en contact avec la ralit


FAke it, till you make it.




> De plus, donner des jambes  son environnement social nest pas le seul souci de lquipe en charge du projet chez Meta. En effet, selon des mmos internes, Horizon Worlds, le rseau social VR de Meta - l'application phare du metaverse de la socit - souffre de *trop de problmes de qualit et mme l'quipe qui le construit ne l'utiliserait pas beaucoup*. Dans Horizon Worlds, les gens peuvent collaborer et donner vie  vos ides les plus folles, sans jamais quitter la RV.


Pourquoi tu te concentres sur les jambes d'une application qui ne fonctionne pas???



> Horizon Worlds permet [...]


Il ne permet rien, personne ne s'en sert.



> Si Meta ne parvient pas  trouver une solution aussi simple que des jambes et  convaincre le public que le mtavers vaut la peine d'tre dcouvert, l'avenir de l'entreprise pourrait tre compromis. *C'est pourquoi il est intelligent que Zuckerberg ait cd aux trolls* aujourd'hui et ait promis de donner aux gens ce qu'ils veulent, mme si cela est techniquement compliqu.


Je suis dsol mais un PDG qui dpense autant d'argent et d'nergie pour rpondre aux trolls devrait etre dmis de ses fonctions immdiatement.
Surtout s'il n'arrive mme pas  bien le faire.

----------


## escartefigue

Son avatar a des jambes, comme dans le film ponyme, et le reste, c'est du cinma, l aussi !

----------


## yahiko

Pas sr que Marc Zuckerberg soit le meilleur VRP pour ce projet de Metaverse.
Au vu du pognon qu'a Facebook, il est surprenant qu'ils ne se soient pas attachs les services d'une Kardashian ou autre starlette de l'entertainement.
Aprs, je ne prfre pas insulter l'avenir en prdisant dans une boule de cristal que tout projet sur la ralit virtuelle chouera, mme s'il est peu probable que ce soit pour moi.

----------


## totozor

> Au vu du pognon qu'a Facebook, il est surprenant qu'ils ne se soient pas attachs les services d'une Kardashian ou autre starlette de l'entertainement.


C'tait Kardashian ou des jambes virtuelles intelligentes.
Son ego a t le plus fort.

----------


## fodger

C'est d'un ridicule...

----------


## ilyos

Les hommes devraient savoir lorsqu'ils sont vaincus.
Le sauras-tu Quintus ?
Le saurais-je ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Des documents montrent qu'Horizon Worlds, le mtavers phare de Meta, est en de des attentes.*
*La plupart des visiteurs d'Horizon Worlds ne reviennent gnralement pas aprs le premier mois  * 

*Horizon Worlds, le mtavers phare de Meta pour les consommateurs, ne rpond pas aux attentes de performances internes, selon le Wall Street Journal, qui a examin les documents internes de l'entreprise.

Meta visait initialement  atteindre 500 000 utilisateurs actifs mensuels dans Horizon Worlds d'ici la fin de l'anne, mais le chiffre actuel est infrieur  200 000, selon le rapport. De plus, les documents ont montr que la plupart des utilisateurs ne sont pas revenus sur Horizon aprs le premier mois sur la plateforme, et le nombre d'utilisateurs a rgulirement diminu depuis le printemps, a dclar le Journal.

Seuls 9% des mondes sont visits par au moins 50 personnes, et la plupart ne sont jamais visits du tout, selon le rapport.*

Meta a chang de marque de Facebook l'anne dernire afin de reflter les ambitions de l'entreprise au-del des mdias sociaux : le PDG Mark Zuckerberg s'est particulirement intress  la construction du mtavers.

Le pari le plus mdiatis de Meta est actuellement une plateforme de ralit virtuelle sociale pour le casque Quest, appele Horizon Worlds. Il y a quelques mois, elle a t prsente dans la publicit de Meta pour le Super Bowl, et Mark Zuckerberg l'a qualifie de  noyau de notre vision du mtavers  lors d'une confrence tlphonique sur les rsultats de l'entreprise. Au cours d'une runion virtuelle de Meta en fvrier, le chef de produit de la socit, Chris Cox, a donn aux employs une mise  jour indite sur la croissance du nombre d'utilisateurs d'Horizon. Le chef de produit a inform ses employs du nombre d'utilisateurs mensuels de la plateforme de ralit virtuelle. Selon un rapport concernant cette annonce, le monde bas sur la ralit virtuelle avait alors enregistr 300 000 utilisateurs par mois. Bien que la plateforme n'tait disponible que pour les utilisateurs amricains et canadiens depuis dcembre, les chiffres indiquaient qu'elle commenait  attirer l'attention du public. L'information sur ce chiffre a t rvle par un employ de la socit qui connaissait la situation.

Joe Osborne, porte-parole de Meta, a confirm ce chiffre et a prcis qu'il incluait les utilisateurs d'Horizon Worlds et d'Horizon Venues, une application distincte permettant d'assister  des vnements en direct dans la ralit virtuelle, qui utilise les mmes avatars et les mmes mcanismes de base. Ce chiffre n'inclut pas Horizon Workrooms, une exprience de confrence en ralit virtuelle qui repose sur un systme d'invitation.

Avant son lancement en dcembre, Horizon Worlds tait en version bta prive pour permettre aux crateurs de tester ses outils de cration de monde.  l'instar de la plateforme de jeux Roblox ou de Minecraft de Microsoft, Horizon Worlds permet aux utilisateurs de crer des environnements personnaliss dans lesquels ils peuvent se retrouver et jouer  des jeux en tant qu'avatars sans jambes. Meta a annonc en fvrier que 10 000 mondes distincts ont t construits dans Horizon Worlds, et son groupe Facebook priv pour les crateurs comptait dsormais plus de 20 000 membres.


*Une plateforme qui peine  convaincre*

 Un monde vide est un monde triste . C'est apparemment l'une des proccupations exprimes dans un document Meta interne li  Horizon Worlds.

Des documents internes, y compris des notes aux employs, montrent qu'Horizon Worlds n'attire pas le nombre de visiteurs espr par Meta, et que les visiteurs qui se prsentent ne retournent gnralement pas  Horizon aprs le premier mois, a rapport le Wall Street Journal.

Avec la plateforme de ralit virtuelle sociale de Meta, la socit mre de Facebook, les utilisateurs peuvent enfiler l'un des casques de ralit virtuelle Quest de l'entreprise pour explorer des espaces numriques tels qu'un club de comdie ou une salle de concert en tant qu'avatars. Les utilisateurs peuvent galement crer leurs propres mondes virtuels. Meta a prsent l'application pour la premire fois en 2019 et l'a ouverte au public fin 2021.

C'est une partie importante du gros pari de Meta qu'un domaine virtuel plus vaste connu sous le nom de mtavers sera l'avenir de l'informatique, remplaant les rseaux sociaux actuels ainsi que les outils de runion en ligne comme Zoom.

 Nous pensons que la prochaine plateforme informatique a le potentiel d'tre plus sociale, plus humaine que tout ce qui a prcd , a dclar le PDG de Meta, Mark Zuckerberg, lors d'une prsentation liminaire durant la confrence Meta Connect de l'entreprise mardi dernier.

Jusqu' prsent, cependant, Horizon Worlds semble avoir des problmes.

Meta s'est d'abord fix pour objectif d'atteindre 500 000 utilisateurs actifs mensuels d'Horizon Worlds d'ici la fin de cette anne, avant de revoir l'objectif  280 000. Mais le nombre actuel est infrieur  200 000, a rapport le Wall Street Journal, citant les documents. Combins, les produits de mdias sociaux de Meta, y compris Facebook, Instagram et WhatsApp, attirent plus de 3,5 milliards d'utilisateurs mensuels moyens, note le Journal.

Autres informations des docs internes, selon le Journal :
Depuis le printemps, la base d'utilisateurs d'Horizon Worlds n'a cess de diminuer.Les utilisateurs ont dclar qu'ils ne pouvaient pas trouver de mondes qu'ils aimaient ou d'autres personnes avec qui passer du temps et qu'ils n'aimaient pas l'apparence des avatars. Ils ont galement dit que d'autres utilisateurs se comportaient mal.Seulement 9 % des mondes construits par les crateurs sont dj visits par au moins 50 utilisateurs, et la plupart ne sont jamais visits. La remarque  un monde vide est un monde triste  dans l'un des documents fait rfrence aux efforts de Meta pour diriger les utilisateurs vers des zones d'Horizon Worlds o ils rencontreront d'autres personnes, a dclar le Journal.Les taux de rtention du casque Quest VR (c'est--dire l'utilisation continue par les propritaires) ont chut au cours de chacune des trois dernires annes. Le Journal a rapport que des sources anonymes connaissant les donnes ont dclar que plus de la moiti des casques Quest ne sont pas utiliss six mois aprs l'achat.
Nanmoins, un porte-parole de la socit a dclar au quotidien que Meta travaillait sur des amliorations qui seront apportes  Horizon Worlds, y compris des changements destins  assurer la scurit des utilisateurs. Le porte-parole a galement dclar que Meta continue de penser que le mtavers est l'avenir de l'informatique et que ses efforts dans ce domaine ont toujours t censs tre un projet pluriannuel.


*Meta Quest pro,  la rescousse du mtavers made in Facebook en passant par les entreprises ?*

Dans le but de susciter l'enthousiasme autour du mtavers, Zuckerberg a dvoil mardi le tout dernier casque de ralit virtuelle de sa socit, surnomm le Meta Quest Pro, lors de la confrence Meta's Connect. L'appareil cote 1 500 $, soit 1 100 $ de plus que le casque Quest 2 et contient de nouvelles technologies comme une puce informatique mobile Snapdragon avance, dveloppe avec Qualcomm, qui aide lappareil  produire des graphiques plus avancs. Le Quest Pro dispose galement de contrleurs tactiles amliors qui contiennent des capteurs intgrs, permettant un meilleur suivi des mains, et de nouveaux objectifs pour des expriences de lecture amliores.

Meta vante deux nouvelles fonctionnalits majeures que vous ne trouverez pas sur ses anciens casques. La premire est un ensemble de camras orientes vers l'intrieur qui suivent vos yeux et votre visage. Celles-ci ont plusieurs utilisations, en plus de tout ce que les dveloppeurs extrieurs  Meta pourraient en faire. Elles sont censes laisser le Quest Pro dtecter s'il est correctement ajust et activer le rendu foval, ce qui rduit les exigences de traitement en ne rendant que les dtails fins l o vos yeux sont points. Elles alimentent galement les expressions faciales des avatars de Meta, qui pourront sourire, faire un clin d'il et lever un sourcil lorsque vous le ferez.

La deuxime fonctionnalit est la vido relais en couleur (une tape intermdiaire entre la ralit virtuelle et la ralit augmente holographique). Le Quest Pro utilise des camras haute rsolution orientes vers l'extrieur pour capturer des images du monde et les restituer  l'intrieur du casque, qui peut ensuite placer des objets virtuels dans la pice avec vous. Cela signifie que vous pouvez faire quelque chose comme pingler une image virtuelle sur votre vrai mur ou (puisqu'il s'agit d'un casque orient entreprise) utiliser un ensemble d'crans virtuels tout en continuant  voir le monde qui vous entoure.




*Les employs de Meta utiliseraient  peine Horizon Worlds*

Dans l'un des mmos adresss aux employs, dat du 15 septembre, le vice-prsident de Meta charg des mtavers, Vishal Shah, a dclar que l'quipe resterait en  confinement de la qualit  pour le reste de l'anne afin de  s'assurer que nous corrigions nos lacunes en matire de qualit et nos problmes de performance avant d'ouvrir Horizon  davantage d'utilisateurs .

 Depuis le lancement  la fin de l'anne dernire, nous avons constat que la thse de base d'Horizon Worlds - un rseau social synchrone o les crateurs peuvent crer des mondes attrayants - est solide , a crit Shah.  Mais actuellement, les retours de nos crateurs, utilisateurs, testeurs et de beaucoup d'entre nous dans l'quipe sont que le poids cumul des problmes de stabilit et des bugs rend trop difficile pour notre communaut de vivre la magie d'Horizon. En d'autres termes, pour qu'une exprience devienne dlicieuse et mmorable, elle doit d'abord tre utilisable et bien conue. 

Bien que Meta ait annonc qu'elle travaillait sur des avatars plus ralistes, la qualit actuelle des graphismes d'Horizon fait ple figure par rapport  certains de ses concurrents non VR comme Fortnite. Mark Zuckerberg a post une capture d'cran de son avatar numrique devant la tour Eiffel pour annoncer le lancement d'Horizon Worlds en France et en Espagne. Malheureusement pour lui, Internet s'est plus ou moins immdiatement mis  mimtiser la capture d'cran de la plateforme de ralit virtuelle - probablement parce que les graphismes taient, comme l'a dcrit un utilisateur de Twitter,  peu prs quivalents  ceux du jeu Teletubbies pour la PlayStation One.

Zuckerberg aurait vu les mmes et a publi de nouvelles captures d'cran sur Facebook et Instagram, montrant une version de lui-mme nettement plus raliste et une place d'apparence ancienne.  Des mises  jour majeures d'Horizon et des graphiques d'avatar arrivent bientt , a-t-il alors dclar (il a partag des dtails durant la confrence Connect ddie aux dveloppeurs qui s'est tenue la semaine dernire).




Selon les notes internes de Shah, l'un des principaux problmes du dveloppement d'Horizon  ce jour est que les personnes qui le construisent au sein de Meta ne semblent pas l'utiliser beaucoup.  Pour beaucoup d'entre nous, nous ne passons pas beaucoup de temps dans Horizon et nos tableaux de bord de dogfooding le montrent assez clairement , a-t-il crit aux employs le 15 septembre.  Pourquoi cela ? Pourquoi n'aimons-nous tellement pas le produit que nous avons construit que nous ne l'utilisons pratiquement pas ? La simple vrit est que, si nous ne l'aimons pas, comment pouvons-nous esprer que nos utilisateurs l'aiment ? 

Shah aurait dclar dans un mmo de suivi dat du 30 septembre que les employs n'utilisaient toujours pas assez Horizon, crivant qu'un plan tait en cours d'laboration pour  tenir les gestionnaires responsables  de l'utilisation d'Horizon par leurs quipes au moins une fois par semaine.  Chacun dans cette organisation devrait se donner pour mission de tomber amoureux d'Horizon Worlds. Vous ne pouvez pas le faire sans l'utiliser. Allez-y. Organisez des moments pour le faire avec vos collgues ou vos amis,  la fois dans les builds internes, mais aussi dans la build publique afin que vous puissiez interagir avec notre communaut. 

Il aurait poursuivi en signalant des problmes spcifiques  Horizon, crivant que  notre exprience d'accueil est confuse et frustrante pour les utilisateurs  et que l'quipe devait  prsenter aux nouveaux utilisateurs des mondes de premier ordre qui garantiront la russite de leur premire visite .

Shah a dclar que les quipes travaillant sur Horizon devaient mieux collaborer ensemble et s'attendre  d'autres changements  venir.  Aujourd'hui, nous ne fonctionnons pas avec suffisamment de flexibilit , peut-on lire dans son mmo.  Je tiens  tre clair sur ce point. Nous travaillons sur un produit qui n'a pas encore trouv sa place sur le march. Si vous travaillez sur Horizon, j'ai besoin que vous acceptiez pleinement l'ambigut et le changement.  Il a dclar que les employs travaillant sur Horizon auront leurs objectifs pour augmenter le nombre d'utilisateurs dans la RV et que la version 2D  venir d'Horizon pour le web n'aurait probablement pas d'objectif d'utilisateur, mais plutt une  barre de haute qualit. 

Pour mmoire, Meta a dclar qu'il publierait une version Web d'Horizon pour les appareils mobiles et les ordinateurs cette anne, mais le porte-parole de Meta n'avait aucune date de lancement  communiquer.

Source : rapport

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du concept Horizon Worlds en particulier et du mtavers en gnral ? 
 ::fleche::  Avec le Quest Pro, Meta pourrait-il sauver un mtavers _made in Facebook_ selon vous ? Les atouts vants par le PDG de Meta pour son casque vous font-ils penser que les entreprises pourraient les adopter et surtout les utiliser sur le moyen / long terme ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## smobydick

Zukerberg lui-mme est triste et vide

----------


## i5evangelist

*Horizon World m'a couler ...*

Je ne sais pas qui va sonner le clap de fin, mais je doute que a continue comme a encore des annes ....

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*La plupart des projets commerciaux du mtavers pourraient tre abandonns d'ici 2025*
*selon l'analyste en chef du cabinet d'tudes de march Canalys*

*Alors que le battage mdiatique autour du mtavers bat son plein, Canalys pense que la plupart des projets commerciaux du mtavers choueront dans les annes  venir malgr des investissements de plusieurs milliards de dollars. Lors du Channels Forum de la socit  Barcelone la semaine dernire, Matthew Ball, analyste en chef chez Canalys, a laiss entendre que le mtavers tait plus proche d'un gouffre financier que de la prochaine frontire numrique. Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Meta, a prvenu plus tt cette anne que le mtavers de l'entreprise engloutirait d'importantes sommes d'argent  court terme.*

Le mtavers est un terme emprunt  la science-fiction, qui fait rfrence  une version future de l'Internet (ou des plateformes de mdias sociaux) accessible par le biais de technologies immersives telles que la ralit virtuelle et la ralit augmente. Mme si l'ide n'est pas nouvelle et que des plateformes se rapprochant d'une telle description existent depuis quelques annes maintenant, elle n'a jamais suscit autant d'enthousiasme qu'aujourd'hui, aprs que Facebook a remis le concept sur le devant de la scne en octobre 2021. L'entreprise a chang de nom pour devenir Meta et la foi de Mark Zuckerberg dans le mtavers reste inbranlable.

Cependant, tout le monde ne partage pas sa conviction que cette vision de ralit virtuelle/mixte est l'avenir de la faon dont nous travaillons et jouons en ligne. L'un d'entre eux est l'analyste en chef de Canalys. Il prdit que la plupart des projets commerciaux dans le mtavers auront cess d'exister d'ici 2025. Lors du Channels Forum de la socit  Barcelone, Matthew Ball, analyste en chef de la socit, a pos la question suivante :  le mtavers est-il la prochaine frontire numrique ou un gouffre financier exagr ? . Ball est sceptique quant au succs du mtavers et prend pour exemple les pertes financires colossales de Meta en un an.



 Des dizaines de milliards de dollars ont dj t investis dans le mtavers, mais les cots et les retards des propres projets de Meta sont une sorte de "baromtre" pour le march respectif , a-t-il not. Ball se veut raliste et a dclar que le monde entre dans une re conomique difficile et que plusieurs entreprises doivent faire face  des problmes de la vie relle au lieu de pouvoir investir dans la ralit virtuelle. Il estime que des millions de personnes ont dj du mal  couvrir les dpenses quotidiennes comme le loyer, la nourriture et les services publics, de sorte qu'investir dans des objets virtuels ne sera probablement pas une tentation.

 Nous traversons une crise du cot de la vie, les gens ont du mal dans le monde rel et encore plus dans le monde virtuel  pouvoir investir dans des biens immobiliers, des objets et autres NFT , a-t-il dclar. Ball a admis que le jeu est un domaine o le mtavers pourrait trouver du succs, tout comme le "divertissement pour adultes", mais que le secteur commercial sera en difficult.  Je suis amen  croire qu'il y a un public cible pour les divertissements pour adultes, peut-tre, mais pour ce qui est du secteur commercial ? Non, pas du tout , a-t-il dclar. Bell est all  l'oppos de toutes les prdictions qui ont t faites jusque-l.

Microsoft, Meta, Google, Nvidia, Apple, Autodesk et d'autres entreprises technologiques injectent des fonds dans le mtavers. Selon les consultants de McKinsey, 177 milliards de dollars ont t investis dans le mtavers depuis 2021. Ils pensent que le march pourrait valoir jusqu' 5 000 milliards de dollars d'ici 2030. Les analystes de Citi sont plus optimistes et prvoient que l'conomie des mtavers vaudra entre 8 000 et 13 000 milliards de dollars la mme anne. Gartner estime que d'ici 2026, un quart de la population mondiale passera au moins une heure par jour dans le mtavers  faire des achats,  travailler,  socialiser ou  apprendre.

Gartner ajoute que 30 % des entreprises auront des produits ou des services prts pour le monde numrique. Marty Resnick, vice-prsident de l'quipe Innovation technologique de Gartner, a dclar :  les entreprises auront la possibilit d'tendre et d'amliorer leurs modles commerciaux de manire indite en passant d'une activit numrique  une activit du mtavers . Il a toutefois averti qu'"il est encore trop tt pour savoir quels investissements seront viables  long terme, mais les responsables de produits devraient prendre le temps d'apprendre, d'explorer et de se prparer  un mtavers afin de se positionner de manire comptitive".

D'un autre ct, Reality Labs, la division charge du matriel et des aspirations de Meta sur le mtavers, a perdu environ 16 milliards de dollars depuis le dbut de l'anne dernire et procde  des coupes budgtaires en consquence, notamment pour la montre intelligente  double camra. Zuckerberg a dclar aux actionnaires en mai que "la cration du mtavers entranera de grosses pertes d'argent pendant trois  cinq ans". Le PDG de Meta a expliqu que certains produits ne devraient pas tre prts avant 10 ans. Les dclarations de Zuckerberg laissent penser qu'il pourrait s'agir plusieurs dizaines de milliards de dollars de pertes.

Nanmoins, il reste convaincu que le mtavers rapportera des centaines de milliards, voire des trillions, de dollars au fil du temps. Et ce, malgr le scepticisme partag par la moiti des adolescents et certains employs de Meta. En outre,  selon une enqute de NordVPN, 87 % des utilisateurs potentiels pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive. Le sondage a galement rvl que plus de la moiti des Amricains (55 %) ne savent mme pas ce qu'est le mtavers en premier lieu. Seuls 14 % d'entre eux en savent suffisamment pour expliquer  quelqu'un d'autre ce qu'est le mtavers.

Au dbut du mois, Meta a dvoil le Meta Quest Pro, un casque autonome de 1 500 dollars conu pour travailler dans le mtavers. La socit a galement augment le prix de base du Meta Quest 2  400 dollars. Le Meta Quest 3 devrait arriver  un prix infrieur l'anne prochaine, mais Meta doit encore relever le dfi d'intresser les gens au mtavers. Cela dit, des rapports indiquent que Horizon Worlds, l'application phare de Meta pour les mtavers, serait trop bogue et que mme les employs de la socit l'utiliseraient  peine. La plateforme aurait trop de problmes de qualit et les avatars font rgulirement l'objet de critiques.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des prvisions de Matthew Ball ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des prvisions de Gartner, McKinsey et Citi ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quelles sont les prvisions les plus ralistes sur le mtavers ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers de Zuckerberg va enregistrer des pertes financires "significatives"  court terme, alors que Meta a dj dpens 10 milliards de dollars dans le mtavers en 2021

 ::fleche::  87 % des utilisateurs pensent que le mtavers va srieusement compromettre leur vie prive. Nanmoins 74 % envisagent de l'utiliser une fois qu'il sera  leur disposition, selon NordVPN

 ::fleche::  La vision de Meta pour le mtavers est une "vieille ide" qui n'a "jamais fonctionn", d'aprs Phil Libin, le PDG d'une entreprise technologique

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers de Mark Zuckerberg est  triste et vide , selon des documents internes. La plupart des visiteurs d'Horizon Worlds ne reviennent gnralement pas aprs le premier mois

----------


## dragonofmercy

> Cela dit, des rapports indiquent que Horizon Worlds, l'application phare de Meta pour les mtavers, serait trop bogue et que mme les employs de la socit l'utiliseraient  peine


En mme temps quand sur le meta quest 2, tu n'as mme pas d'options pour rgler l'heure, a ne m'tonne mme pas !

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Un actionnaire de Meta demande  l'entreprise de rduire ses effectifs et de cesser de consacrer autant d'argent au mtavers*
*il veut que Meta se concentre sur l'IA plutt que sur le mtavers*

*Certains actionnaires de Meta commenceraient  tre exasprs par les dpenses "incontrles" de Meta dans le mtavers. Altimeter Capital Management, un fonds spculatif qui dtient une participation de 0,1 % dans Meta, a envoy une lettre ouverte critique au PDG Mark Zuckerberg pour dnoncer l'exprience "terrifiante" de la socit avec le mtavers. La lettre demande  Meta de rationaliser ses activits en supprimant 20 % de ses effectifs et en rduisant de 5 milliards de dollars les dpenses d'investissement annuelles et les investissements dans le mtavers. Il suggre  Meta de consacrer ses efforts  la recherche et au dveloppement de l'IA plutt au mtavers.*

Meta semble avoir perdu la confiance de certains investisseurs en augmentant ses dpenses et en s'orientant vers le mtavers. L'entreprise de Mark Zuckerberg a radicalement chang de vision en octobre de l'anne dernire pour concentrer ses principaux efforts sur le dveloppement d'un mtavers. Meta considre le mtavers comme la prochaine frontire numrique, expliquant qu'il s'agit du futur des interactions humaines sur les plateformes de mdias sociaux qui s'appuiera sur la ralit virtuelle et la ralit augmente. L'entreprise a dpens des milliards et embauch des milliers d'employs dans le monde entier pour construire le mtavers.

Cela dit, tout le monde n'est pas aussi emball que Zuckerberg et l'actionnaire Altimeter Capital Management veut se montrer prudent sur la question. Dans une lettre virulente adresse  Zuckerberg, l'actionnaire a exhort Meta  "se mettre en forme et  se concentrer". Il a dclar que le flux de trsorerie disponible annuel pouvait tre doubl pour atteindre 40 milliards de dollars. Pour cela, Meta doit rduire ses effectifs d'au moins 20 %, diminuer ses investissements d'au moins 5 milliards de dollars  25 milliards de dollars par an et limiter ses investissements annuels dans le mtavers  5 milliards de dollars au lieu des 10 milliards de dollars actuels.



Brad Gerstner, fondateur et PDG d'Altimeter, a rdig la lettre au nom de sa socit - qui dtient une participation de 0,1 % dans Meta - et ne se prive pas de critiquer l'empire de Zuckerberg  la suite de ses pitres performances cette anne.  Au cours des 18 derniers mois, l'action Meta a perdu 55 %. Votre ratio cours/bnfices [price-to-earnings ratio] a chut de 23x  12x et se ngocie maintenant  moins de la moiti du ratio moyen de vos pairs. Cette baisse du cours de l'action reflte la perte de confiance dans l'entreprise, et pas seulement la mauvaise humeur du march , a crit Gerstner dans la lettre adresse  Zuckerberg.

Une grande partie de ce qu'Altimeter reproche  Meta revient  un gonflement normal de l'entreprise.  Comme beaucoup d'autres entreprises dans un monde  taux zro - Meta a driv dans le pays de l'excs - trop de gens, trop d'ides, trop peu d'urgences , a dclar Altimeter. Selon l'investisseur, au cours des quatre dernires annes, le nombre d'employs de Meta a t multipli par plus de trois, passant de 25 000  85 000. La suppression de 20 % du personnel ne ramnerait Meta qu' des niveaux d'effectifs de mi-2021, une mesure qui, selon Altimeter, n'affecterait probablement pas les revenus de l'entreprise.

Au contraire, Altimeter suggre qu'elle pourrait mme aider Meta  "fonctionner encore mieux et plus efficacement sans les couches et la lthargie qui accompagnent ce taux extrme d'expansion des employs". En juin, l'entreprise de mdias sociaux a rduit d'au moins 30 % ses projets d'embauche d'ingnieurs, Zuckerberg ayant averti les employs de se prparer  un ralentissement conomique. Il a demand aux employs qui ne se sentaient pas  leur place au sein de Meta de demander  partir d'eux-mmes. Il a dclar lors d'un entretien avec les employs qu'il y a "un tas de gens dans l'entreprise qui ne devraient pas tre l".

 Je pense que certains d'entre vous peuvent dcider que cet endroit n'est pas pour eux, et cette autoslection me convient. De manire raliste, il y a probablement un tas de personnes dans l'entreprise qui ne devraient pas tre l. Il y a de relles proccupations quant au fait que notre productivit dans son ensemble n'est pas l o elle devrait tre pour le nombre de personnes que nous avons. Nous devons crer une culture plus axe sur la mission, plus axe sur nos produits et plus axe sur le client , a-t-il dclar. Cela intervient  un moment o la plupart des entreprises du secteur de la technologie resserrent leur porte-monnaie.

Zuckerberg a dclar qu'il tait de plus en plus difficile de faire participer tous les employs  une runion, car ils prenaient parfois du temps dans la journe pour des travaux personnels. Il a dclar que ces choses ne devraient pas se rpter  l'avenir. En ce qui concerne les dpenses en matire d'investissement, Altimeter fait une dclaration surprenante : "si l'on exclut les investissements dans le mtavers, Meta dpense toujours plus en dpenses d'investissement qu'Apple, Tesla, Twitter, Snap et Uber runis", une grande partie de la croissance ayant apparemment eu lieu au cours des trois dernires annes.

Altimeter suggre que ces dpenses annuelles devraient tre rduites de 5 milliards de dollars et maintenues ainsi jusqu' ce que les revenus rebondissent. Encore une fois, cela n'inclut pas les investissements de Meta dans le mtavers, qui semblent tre le principal point de friction pour Altimeter. Ainsi, le fonds spculatif a dclar que l'investissement de 10 milliards de dollars de Meta dans sa filiale Reality Labs l'anne dernire, en plus des dclarations de Zuckerberg selon lesquelles il faudrait une dcennie pour que le mtavers soit rentable, est absurde. Reality Labs n'a cess d'enregistrer des pertes vertigineuses.

Le mtavers de Meta est cens tre un ensemble de mondes de ralit virtuelle en 3D interconnects, accessibles par le biais des casques de ralit virtuelle, dans lesquels les gens sont censs interagir, jouer, travailler, regarder des publicits et dpenser. Jusqu' prsent, cette exprience ressemble beaucoup plus  une dception dconcertante, et relve un peu plus que du marketing. Cette situation survient alors que, entre autres facteurs, Apple entrave la publicit cible de Facebook avec la protection du suivi sous iOS, et va de l'avant avec son propre rseau publicitaire Apple. Pendant ce temps, Facebook est galement fortement concurrenc par TikTok.

Reality Labs aurait perdu 5,8 milliards de dollars au cours des six premiers mois de l'anne. Gerstner a crit dans sa lettre :  un investissement estim  plus de 100 milliards de dollars dans un avenir inconnu est gigantesque et terrifiant, mme selon les normes de la Silicon Valley . Altimeter a galement exhort Meta  adopter "des objectifs et des mesures de russite plus discrets" pour le mtavers, ce qui, selon lui, contribuerait grandement  satisfaire les investisseurs. Meta a refus de commenter la lettre de Gerstner. L'entreprise doit publier ses rsultats du troisime trimestre mercredi, et les analystes s'attendent  une nouvelle dception.

Ainsi, l'on ignore si les suggestions d'Altimeter seront mises en uvre. Pour sa part, Altimeter a dclar qu'il avait toujours confiance dans l'quipe de Meta et pense que le rseau social - qui est utilis par 1,6 milliard de personnes par jour et gnre environ 40 milliards de dollars de bnfices par an - devrait se pencher davantage sur l'IA, qui, selon Altimeter, reprsente "l'avenir". Selon Gerstner, ce plan en trois points, en revanche, n'est qu'une suggestion.  Nous voulions simplement nous engager davantage et continuer  partager nos rflexions en tant qu'actionnaires intresss .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des commentaires de Brad Gerstner ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Meta devrait se concentrer sur l'IA plutt que sur le mtavers ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La plupart des projets commerciaux du mtavers pourraient tre abandonns d'ici 2025, selon l'analyste en chef du cabinet d'tudes de march Canalys

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers de Zuckerberg va enregistrer des pertes financires "significatives"  court terme, alors que Meta a dj dpens 10 milliards de dollars dans le mtavers en 2021

 ::fleche::   Trop d'employs, mais peu de travail  : Sundar Pichai et Mark Zuckerberg tirent la sonnette d'alarme, les deux PDG suggrent que les rsultats obtenus ne sont pas  la hauteur de leurs effectifs

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg estime qu'il faudra encore quelques annes pour que le Mtavers soit pleinement oprationnel, et voque plusieurs autres dfis  relever pour les dix prochaines annes

----------


## d_d_v

Si Zuckerberg veut que son machinvers cartonne, il suffit d'y mettre du porno. C'est ce qui attire les gens en gnral  ::mouarf::

----------


## Anselme45

Depuis quand un propritaire de 0,1% des actions d'une entreprise est en mesure d'orienter sa stratgie ?

Le mec voulait faire parler de lui et cela a russi... Bravo!

Dommage... J'ai dj oubli l'identit de cet obscure propritaire de 0,1% des actions de Meta  ::ptdr::

----------


## Madmac

> Depuis quand un propritaire de 0,1% des actions d'une entreprise est en mesure d'orienter sa stratgie ?
> 
> Le mec voulait faire parler de lui et cela a russi... Bravo!
> 
> Dommage... J'ai dj oubli l'identit de cet obscure propritaire de 0,1% des actions de Meta


Pourtant, le type a une opinion qui se dfend. Je suis sr que beaucoup de gens serait prt  payer pour une compagne ou compagnon virtuel. Le sexe a trs souvent le moteur de dveloppement technologique. Il y a qu' penser au vido-camra et  aux vidocassettes.

Je ne crois pas qu'une vritable Cortana soit impossible  raliser avec les connaissances actuelles.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Zuckerberg est  fond dans le mtavers malgr les bnfices de Meta qui chutent de plus de 50 % en raison des dfis  relever,* 
*Zuckerberg dit aux investisseurs et aux employs de lui faire confiance*

*Il y a un an, Mark Zuckerberg a chang le nom de Facebook en Meta et a dclar qu'il allait tout miser sur le monde numrique immersif du "mtavers". Depuis lors, Meta a investi des milliards de dollars dans cette technologie mergente et s'est restructure autour d'elle, au moment mme o l'conomie mondiale ralentissait, o l'inflation montait en flche et o les investisseurs commenaient  prter davantage attention aux cots. Cette combinaison n'a t rien moins que dsastreuse. Cette anne, les bnfices de Meta ont t durement touchs par ses dpenses dans le mtavers et le ralentissement de sa croissance dans les rseaux sociaux et la publicit numrique. En juillet, la socit de la Silicon Valley a enregistr sa premire baisse de chiffre d'affaires en tant que socit publique. Son action a plong de plus de 60 % cette anne.*


Meta, qui tente de s'orienter vers ce que l'on appelle le mtavers, a affich des ventes en baisse. Hier, lentreprise a poursuivi cette trajectoire et a indiqu que le dclin ne s'arrterait pas de sitt. Meta a dclar qu'elle allait procder  des changements significatifs dans tous les domaines afin de fonctionner plus efficacement , notamment en rduisant certaines quipes et en ne recrutant que dans les domaines les plus prioritaires. Vers la fin de la confrence tlphonique sur les bnfices de Meta hier, discutant des rsultats de la socit pour le troisime trimestre 2022, le PDG Mark Zuckerberg a pris un moment pour s'adresser aux investisseurs sceptiques du metaverse :  coutez, je comprends que beaucoup de gens puissent tre en dsaccord avec cet investissement, mais d'aprs ce que je peux dire, je pense que cela va tre une chose trs importante. Les gens regarderont en arrire dans une dcennie et parleront de l'importance du travail effectu ici , a-t-il dclar.

Le problme, c'est qu'une dcennie, c'est trs loin. Et comme l'a constat M. Zuckerberg lors de la confrence tlphonique sur les rsultats, il perd rapidement ses fidles partisans.  Je pense que ce qui rsume le sentiment des investisseurs en ce moment, c'est qu'il y a trop de paris exprimentaux par rapport aux paris prouvs , a dclar un analyste de Wall Street lors de la confrence tlphonique.

*Les chiffres sont stupfiants* 

La socit a annonc une baisse de 4 % de son chiffre d'affaires au troisime trimestre, qui est pass de 29 milliards de dollars l'anne prcdente  27,7 milliards de dollars. Le bnfice net s'est lev  4,4 milliards de dollars, soit une baisse de 52 % par rapport  l'anne prcdente. Les dpenses ont augment de 19 %.

Les investissements de la socit dans les mtavers sont rests en difficult. Meta a dclar que sa division Reality Labs, responsable des efforts en matire de ralit virtuelle et de ralit augmente qui sont au cur du mtavers, avait perdu 3,7 milliards de dollars, contre 2,6 milliards de dollars l'anne prcdente. Elle a dclar que les pertes d'exploitation de la division augmenteraient  de manire significative  l'anne prochaine.

Pour le trimestre en cours, Meta prvoit un chiffre d'affaires de 30  32,5 milliards de dollars, soit une baisse par rapport  l'anne prcdente. Les actions de la socit ont chut de plus de 19 % aprs la clture du march.

Les rsultats accentuent ce qui a t l'une des annes les plus tumultueuses pour Zuckerberg et son entreprise depuis que Facebook s'est transform en une entreprise oriente vers le mobile il y a dix ans. Au cours des derniers mois, Meta a gel la plupart des embauches, rduit les budgets et commenc  identifier les employs peu performants, laissant entrevoir la possibilit de licenciements. En juin, Zuckerberg a dclar lors d'un appel aux employs  qu'il y a probablement un tas de personnes dans l'entreprise qui ne devraient pas tre l . Fin septembre, Meta comptait 87 314 employs, soit 28 % de plus qu'il y a un an.

Mark Zuckerberg a eu du mal  faire adhrer mme ses propres employs  sa vision du mtavers. La nouvelle orientation de l'entreprise a t source de confusion, selon les employs, avec des dsaccords entre les dirigeants, des changements frquents de stratgie et un jeu de ralit virtuelle phare peu utilis, Horizon Worlds.

Zuckerberg s'est montr dtermin lors d'une confrence tlphonique avec des analystes mercredi. Il a dclar que les gens  regarderont en arrire dans des dcennies  et  parleront de l'importance du travail qui a t fait ici  concernant le mtavers, la ralit virtuelle et la ralit augmente.  coutez, je comprends que beaucoup de gens puissent tre en dsaccord avec cet investissement. Mais d'aprs ce que je peux dire, je pense que cela va tre une chose trs importante et je pense que ce serait une erreur pour nous de ne pas nous concentrer sur l'un de ces domaines, qui, je pense, vont tre fondamentalement importants pour l'avenir ,  a-t-il dit.

*Des difficults qui refltent un environnement difficile qui a touch d'autres socits de mdias sociaux*

Les difficults financires de Meta se distinguent par sa taille et sa position d'entreprise technologique de premier plan dans le monde. Ses difficults refltent galement un environnement difficile qui a englouti d'autres socits de mdias sociaux. La publicit numrique a souffert de la crise conomique mondiale, les marques rvaluant leurs budgets. Les entreprises continuent galement  faire face aux changements apports par Apple en matire de protection de la vie prive, qui rendent plus difficile le ciblage de la publicit numrique.

La semaine dernire, Snap, le fabricant de Snapchat, a annonc la plus faible croissance trimestrielle de son histoire, et son action a chut de plus de 75 % cette anne. Twitter est dans ce qui pourrait tre les derniers moments d'une acquisition par Elon Musk, l'homme le plus riche du monde, qui est susceptible de changer radicalement l'entreprise alors qu'elle devient prive.

Meta doit faire face  d'autres dfis, notamment un examen rglementaire rigoureux. Ce mois-ci, la socit a annonc qu'elle allait vendre Giphy, un dpt en ligne de clips anims connus sous le nom de GIF, aprs que les rgulateurs antitrust britanniques ont dclar que l'opration de 315 millions de dollars de Meta pour la socit avait rduit la concurrence dans les mdias sociaux et la publicit numrique. L'acquisition par Meta de Within, le fabricant d'une application de fitness en ralit virtuelle, a galement t stoppe par la Federal Trade Commission pour des raisons antitrust.

Mike Proulx, directeur de recherche chez Forrester, a dclar qu'il n'tait pas certain que l'investissement de Meta dans le mtavers soit rentable tant donn le faible nombre d'utilisateurs, alors mme que la socit perd de jeunes utilisateurs au profit de rivaux comme TikTok.  Cela justifie vraiment une conversation sur ce qui est l'activit principale de Meta  l'heure actuelle , a-t-il dclar.

Malgr ces difficults, Meta a augment le nombre de ses utilisateurs. Le nombre de personnes qui utilisent quotidiennement ses applications telles que Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp ou Messenger est pass  2,93 milliards d'utilisateurs au cours du trimestre, soit une hausse de 4 % par rapport  l'anne prcdente.

Lors de la confrence tlphonique sur les rsultats dhier, Zuckerberg a fait l'loge de la croissance du nombre d'utilisateurs de Facebook et de WhatsApp et a voqu le fait que les gens passaient plus de temps sur les Reels d'Instagram. Mais il a pass une grande partie de l'appel  se concentrer sur sa vision du mtavers.  Il n'est pas clair que si nous ne faisions pas avancer les choses, quelqu'un d'autre le ferait , a-t-il dclar.

Source : Meta

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Meta dissout l'quipe responsable de la dcouverte de  dommages potentiels pour la socit  dans ses propres produits, tout en assurant que les efforts se poursuivront

 ::fleche::  Horizon, la plateforme de ralit virtuelle sociale de Meta, atteint 300 000 utilisateurs, c'est une multiplication par 10 en trois mois environ ; mais cette croissance peut-elle se poursuivre

 ::fleche::  Meta annonce une perte de 2,8 milliards de dollars au deuxime trimestre pour sa division mtavers, l'entreprise va augmenter le prix des casques VR Meta Quest 2 de 100 $

 ::fleche::  Meta prvoit de publier pour la premire fois les rsultats de Reality Labs, son unit de matriel de ralit virtuelle et augmente et s'attend  une baisse de 10 milliards de dollars des bnfices

----------


## AndMax

"confrence *tlphonique*" ???  ::lol:: 

Donc mme Zuckerberg ne se connecte pas sur ce trs moche Horizon Worlds pour tenir une confrence... J'en conclus que lui-mme n'y croit plus.

----------


## smarties

Il y a eu des projets o les gens ont t visionnaires mais l je ne partage pas du tout son point de vue. Vue l'inconfort de l'quipement et le fait d'tre devant un cran en permanence, je pense que le mtavers restera un flop.

Il existe des visites virtuelles de muse ou similaire et je ne suis pas certains de l'engouement dessus.

Il ferait mieux d'investir dans la ralit augmente

----------


## kain_tn

> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Que le fait que Zuckerberg y croit ou pas importe peu: en tant que dirigeant d'entreprise, il va dire aux actionnaires que c'est le futur et qu'il y croit  fond, et non pas "Non mais en fait c'est tout pourri".

----------


## Aubergiste

> Que le fait que Zuckerberg y croit ou pas importe peu: en tant que dirigeant d'entreprise, il va dire aux actionnaires que c'est le futur et qu'il y croit  fond, et non pas "Non mais en fait c'est tout pourri".


Il y croit vraiment, vu que c'est lui qui porte se projet et non les actionnaires. Si il tait sur d'aller droit dans le mur il aurait fait marche arrire vu que personne ne lui demand d'investir tant dans le metaverse. Mais je pense qu'il chou, le metaverse doit s'installer de manire progressif, investir tous sur a maintenant ne sers  rien.

----------


## marsupial

A 10 milliards $ d'investissement par an et un projet sur 10 ans avant d'tre rentable, on peut d'ores et dj dire que Meta est trop engag pour se retirer. Cela va tre un gouffre financier qui, avec la rcession qui vient, va engloutir tous les bnfices de l'entreprise et mme faire des pertes. Le pari pharaonique qui va tuer Facebook ? Je le souhaite tellement la socit est toxique. Dj 60% de perte de valorisation boursire depuis le dbut de l'anne et une chute de 20% dans les changes avant l'ouverture du march.

----------


## virginieh

> A 10 milliards $ d'investissement par an et un projet sur 10 ans avant d'tre rentable, on peut d'ores et dj dire que Meta est trop engag pour se retirer.


Sauf que c'est des principaux biais dont il faut se mfier en matire d'investissement.
C'est comme quand tu vas voir un film ( notre chelle) et que tu te rends compte qu'il ne te plait pas au bout de 15 min.
Tu te forces  rester 2h pour t'ennuyer en te disant que tu n'as pas perdu le prix de ta place de cinma, mais en plus tu as perdu 1h45.
Dans le cas d'une investissement c'est pire parce qu'en plus de perdre du temps il vont devoir perdre encore plus d'argent pour alimenter le projet. (ou si toi tu prenais une glace  l'poque ou l'ouvreuse en apportait encore  l'entracte quand a existait encore)

----------


## totozor

> A 10 milliards $ d'investissement par an et un projet sur 10 ans avant d'tre rentable, on peut d'ores et dj dire que Meta est trop engag pour se retirer.


Je ne suis ni une expert en gestion de projet ni en gestion d'entreprise mais je me souviens d'un message dans ces deux modules :
1. Il n'est jamais trop tard pour arrter de jeter de l'argent par les fentres
2. plus le dbit est important plus il est urgent de la faire tt.
Sinon tu vas droit au naufrage.




> malgr les bnfices de Meta qui chutent de plus de 50 % en raison des dfis  relever,
> Zuckerberg dit aux investisseurs et aux employs de lui faire confiance


Deux genres de personnes font cette demande: les visionnaires et le fous

Il tait dans la premire  l'poque, je penses qu'il est maintenant dans la deuxime.
Je penses qu'il a l'attitude d'un gourou de secte qui demande  ses disciples de se sacrifier avec lui pour atteindre un monde illusoire.

a m'est arriv une fois au boulot de demander au gens de prendre un gros risque. J'ai rpondu  l'appel d'un gars qui m'a dit en gros que j'ai le choix entre russir ou la reconversion force.
Zucky a le bnfice du pouvoir, je ne sais pas quel sera le dclencheur de la fin de celui-ci.

----------


## vanquish

> Il y a eu des projets o les gens ont t visionnaires mais l je ne partage pas du tout son point de vue. Vue l'inconfort de l'quipement et le fait d'tre devant un cran en permanence, je pense que le mtavers restera un flop.


Mme si j'adore jouer en ralit virtuelle (aprs avoir jouer  une course de voiture en RV, on ne peut plus revenir en arrire), je partage ton point de vue quand au mtaver et la RV gnralise.

En mme temps, je me garderait bien d'insulter l'avenir.

J'ai commenc l'informatique sur des processeurs 8/16 bits et des modems  14400 bauds.
Internet n'existait pas auprs du grand public. Les plus branchs allaient sur des BBS.
Jamais j'aurais pens avoir un jour dans la main un appareil si petit et capable de faire des truc comme Google Maps ou le mode conversation de Google Traduction (entre autres) ou du streaming en HD.

Alors  quoi ressembleront les lunettes de RV demain ?
Je pense que Zuck va se casser la figure, mais j'viterais de le dire trop fort.

----------


## noremorse

Depuis un an, le pseudo fact-checker en chef de Facebook a perdu 80 milliards de $$, a pique quand mme un peu  ::aie::

----------


## Arya Nawel

On ne peut reprocher  un aveugle incrdule de voir flou... Dsole mais c'est tout ce qui me vient en tte quand je pense  zuck

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

C'est dommage car perso je trouve le mta verse gnial, mais pas tel qu'il a t pens actuellement.

Cependant, il n'a pas su faire les bons choix technologiques et investir ses milliards sur le fait, uniquement dans un premier temps, de faire voluer les casques afin d'en faire une puce qu'on branche ou connecte au cerveau.

C'est l'ide mme d'un casque et d'cran qu'on met  2cm des yeux qu'il faut mettre  la poubelle.
Une fois a oprationnel,  sa place j'aurais investi ces milliards dans l'AR et non pas dans la VR.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Meta ne figure plus dans le Top 20 des valeurs boursires amricaines,*
*aprs la publication des rsultats pour le 3e trimestre 2022 des gants de la Tech*

*Le dclin de Facebook a fait perdre  sa socit mre Meta sa place parmi les 20 premires entreprises amricaines classes selon leur capitalisation boursire. Bien que Facebook ait t l'une des cinq socits amricaines les plus rentables  la mi-2021, sa socit mre Meta ne figure plus dans ce classement. Seize mois aprs que Facebook a franchi le cap des 1 000 milliards de dollars de capitalisation boursire, rejoignant ainsi un club exclusif compos d'Apple, Microsoft, Alphabet et Amazon, sa socit mre Meta vaut moins que Home Depot et  peine plus que Pfizer et Coca-Cola.*


Les gants de la Tech ont tous publi cette semaine leur rsultat pour le compte du 3e trimestre 2022 et Meta est sorti du Top 20 des valeurs boursires amricaines. Les bnfices de Meta au troisime trimestre 2022 ont chut de 52 % par rapport  lan dernier  la mme priode. Et pour la deuxime fois depuis son introduction en bourse, Meta voit son chiffre daffaires baisser : 27,7 milliards de dollars en repli de 4 % par rapport  Q3 2021. Les bnfices se rduisent  4,4 milliards de dollars.

Loin de l'poque Big Tech de Facebook, Meta ne figure plus parmi les 20 entreprises amricaines les plus rentables aprs la chute de 23 % de son action jeudi. La socit a perdu 70 % de sa valeur cette anne et 74 % depuis le sommet atteint par l'action en septembre 2021, ce qui reprsente une perte totale de plus de 730 milliards de dollars en capitalisation boursire. 

*La valeur de Meta divise par trois en un an*

La maison mre de Facebook a annonc qu'elle s'attendait  dgager un chiffre d'affaires situ entre 30 et 32,5 milliards de dollars au dernier trimestre, un chiffre l encore en dessous de ce que prvoyaient les analystes de Wall Street. Depuis septembre 2021, la valorisation de Meta, qui s'levait alors  plus de 1 000 milliards de dollars, a dsormais t divise par trois et pourrait encore se rduire si les mauvais rsultats continuent de s'accumuler.

L'effondrement stupfiant du cours de l'action Meta rappelle l'poque de l'effondrement des dot-com, mais il est bien plus important en ce qui concrne la valeur efface d'une seule entreprise. La chute a commenc  la fin de l'anne dernire, alors que les signes d'une conomie en berne commenaient  apparatre, et s'est acclre au dbut de l'anne 2022 aprs que l'entreprise a dclar que la modification d'iOS par Apple concernant la protection de la vie prive entranerait une perte de revenus de 10 milliards de dollars cette anne.

Meta est impact par la baisse des revenus publicitaires. Mais le plus gros problme de Meta reste ses gigantesques investissements sur le Mtavers. Ses dpenses ont augment de 19 %. Le groupe continue de parier son avenir sur le mtavers. Les difficults de Meta proviennent par exemple de sa tentative de rinventer son modle d'affaires pour tre moins dpendant de la publicit, qui lui rapporte de moins en moins de recettes. Pour cela, l'entreprise a mis sur le mtavers, dans lequel elle engloutit des sommes faramineuses (pas moins de 21 milliards de dollars en deux ans). Pourtant, des voix sceptiques se font de plus en plus entendre alors que la ralit virtuelle a bien du mal  se dmocratiser, et suscitant la mfiance des investisseurs qui doutent quant aux capacits d'un tel investissement  gnrer de l'argent  court terme.

 Je sais que de nombreuses personnes dsapprouvent cet investissement. Cependant, je pense que ce serait une erreur pour nous de ne pas nous focaliser sur ce domaine, qui sera  mon avis d'une importance fondamentale dans l'avenir  , a concd Mark Zuckerberg lors de lchange avec des analystes financiers mercredi.

*Meta confront  des difficults de divers ordres*

Le fondateur et PDG Mark Zuckerberg n'a pas t en mesure d'arrter l'hmorragie et semble seulement aggraver la situation. Un Zuckerberg quelque peu perplexe a reconnu lors de la tlconfrence de mercredi  qu'il y a beaucoup de choses qui se passent en ce moment dans l'entreprise et dans le monde .

En plus des difficults macroconomiques, Meta est confront  une confluence de dfis, y compris la concurrence croissante pour sa plateforme Instagram de la part de rivaux tels que l'application de vido de courte dure TikTok et les difficults  cibler et  mesurer la publicit en raison des changements de la politique de confidentialit d'Apple.  Il y a des problmes macroconomiques, il y a beaucoup de concurrence, il y a des dfis publicitaires en particulier venant d'Apple, et puis il y a certaines des choses  plus long terme que nous prenons en charge parce que nous pensons qu'elles vont fournir de meilleurs retours sur le temps , a dclar Zuckerberg. 

Mark Zuckerberg a averti que l'entreprise tait confronte  des  dfis  court terme en matire de revenus , mais a dclar que  les fondamentaux sont l pour un retour  une croissance plus forte des revenus . Il a ritr ses principaux paris, notamment le dveloppement d'un format vido court pour rivaliser avec TikTok, la messagerie professionnelle et le mtavers. Il a tent de rassurer les investisseurs sur le fait que les investissements dans ces domaines seraient payants  long terme.  J'apprcie la patience et je pense que ceux qui sont patients et investissent avec nous finiront par tre rcompenss , a-t-il dclar, arguant que l'entreprise faisait un  travail de premier plan  sur le mtavers qui serait  d'une importance historique .

Les rsultats dcevants de Meta sont intervenus dans le cadre d'un mouvement de vente plus large des actions de Big Tech. Les actions d'Alphabet, la socit mre de Google, ont chut de plus de 9 % mercredi aprs avoir signal un ralentissement svre et inattendu de son activit principale de recherche d'annonces, tandis que l'action de Snap a plong la semaine dernire aprs avoir affich son rythme de croissance le plus lent depuis son entre en bourse en 2017.

Cest la fin de labondance pour les GAFAM aussi. Si la crise cause par le Covid a plutt gonfl leur dynamique, les tensions gopolitiques actuelles, des taux dchange dfavorables et la crise conomique dsormais bien installe ont en revanche fini par les atteindre. Tous avaient dj annonc cet t une mise en pause des embauches et tous ont plus ou moins commenc des vagues rduites de licenciements pour mieux se focaliser sur les projets les plus prometteurs et porteurs. Mais ce sont surtout les perspectives du prochain trimestre qui affolent quelque peu les marchs financiers. 

Aprs les annonces des rsultats cette semaine, Meta est sorti du Top 20 des valeurs boursires amricaines. Le titre de lentreprise a perdu plus de 60 % de sa valeur et retrouve son niveau de 2015 ! Des rsultats qui dmontrent, finalement, quaussi numriques soient-ils, aussi virtuels et verss dans le mtavers soient-ils, les GAFAM non plus ne peuvent chapper aux difficults du monde rel.

Source : companiesmarketcap

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La socit mre de Facebook, Meta, ne figure plus dans le Top 10 des entreprises les plus valorises. Meta a perdu 513 milliards de dollars de capitalisation boursire en quelques mois

 ::fleche::  Zuckerberg est  fond dans le mtavers malgr les bnfices de Meta qui chutent de plus de 50 % en raison des dfis  relever. Zuckerberg dit aux investisseurs et aux employs de lui faire confiance

 ::fleche::  Facebook change de nom et s'appelle dsormais Mta. Zuckerberg espre qu'un milliard de personnes seront dans le mtavers d'ici dix ans

 ::fleche::  Zuckerberg explique au personnel de Facebook qu'ils seront dsormais connus sous le nom de "metamates" et annonce de nouvelles valeurs pour l'entreprise

----------


## Andy Oka

Mais instagram et'watsap sont toujours aussi populaires.

----------


## Arya Nawel

> Mais instagram et'watsap sont toujours aussi populaires.


Meta.possede bien plus que Facebook. Elle possde galement watsap qui compte plus de 2milliard d'utilisateurs qu'elle n'a pas encore montiss.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

zuckerberg va finir SDF s'il continue  vouloir s'entter avec son meta ...
La technologie ne suit pas, il aura beau faire tout l'univers qu'il veut derrire.

Si je dois prendre des actions, perso a sera pas dans meta, mais dans le truc AR qui vient de sortir ou tu as l'impression d'avoir la personne devant toi.
Je prends le pari que ce genre de truc ce vendent par milliards auprs des particuliers : avoir clara morgane en 3d chez soit qui fait son show a vas tourner du tonnerre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mingolito

C'est pire que a, c'est juste moche et a sert  rien, en fait c'est moins bien que Second Life.
Ce genre d'univers marche uniquement s'il y a du cul, donc du cul dans second life, ou alors la mme chose avec que du cul. Si tu enlve le cul tous le monde s'en tape.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> A 10 milliards $ d'investissement par an et un projet sur 10 ans avant d'tre rentable, on peut d'ores et dj dire que Meta est trop engag pour se retirer. Cela va tre un gouffre financier qui, avec la rcession qui vient, va engloutir tous les bnfices de l'entreprise et mme faire des pertes. Le pari pharaonique qui va tuer Facebook ? Je le souhaite tellement la socit est toxique. Dj 60% de perte de valorisation boursire depuis le dbut de l'anne et une chute de 20% dans les changes avant l'ouverture du march.


Il faut m'expliquer ou passent les 10 000 000 000 de dollars par an, pour dvelopper META.
Moi qui doit grer une centaine de projets par an et donc leurs cots en tant que Chef de projet, il y a une diffrence entre le cout de production et le cout du produit.

Exemple : la moyenne des applications mobiles, sont factures entre 200 000 et 500 000 euros, pourtant, leurs ralisations elles, demandent en moyenne entre 1 et 5 dveloppeurs (sniors), MAXIMUM ou entre 10 et 20 dveloppeurs juniors MAXIMUM

C'est factur 200 000 euros pour plusieurs raisons :op
1 - car l'expertise d'un dveloppeur, en ralit, a coute cher, voir trs cher (et c'est normal vu la technicit et le bagage que a demande), donc les trois quarts de 200 000 euros partent dans les salaires de l'quipe de devs.
2 - sur les 50 000 restants, il y a les charges d'entreprises et environs 5 000 qui partent pour la rentabilit de l'entreprise.

Dans le cas d'un Freelance solo qui dveloppe une appli seul sur la demande d'un client, on est aux alentours quasiment du mme tarif / dlais, entre 100 000 et 300 000 euros pour six mois de travail.

La diffrence entre les deux tant qu'une quipe va gnralement faire une plus grosse application.

La raison pour laquelle j'cris et a le dtail, est que six mois, c'est "norme", pour faire une application, mme dans le cadre de la VR.
donc a, ramen  un 1 an, sur une quipe standard d'ingnieurs, pour raliser un META, par une quipe a fait aux alentours de 2  3 millions d'euros.

Tout dveloppeur sait que, plus il y a de monde plus un projet, plus paradoxalement a le ralenti et rajoute de la dette technique et donc, la cl pour raliser un projet n'est pas de rajouter des dveloppeurs, mais de remplacer les mauvais par des bons.

Aussi, mme en trifouillant dans tous les sens les diverses technologies, la R&D, l'achat du matriel ncessaire pour que les devs bossent sur le produit qu'est META et en rajoutant la communication, la publicit et j'en passe, en visant large, on est aux alentours de 10  20 millions d'euros par ans, pour crer META, son univers, sa R&D (la cration de nouveaux casques), ...

Donc franchement, il faut m'expliquer  quel moment, a coute 10 fucking milliards de dollars de crer META, car si l'ide c'est de lcher des milliards dans le vent afin de faire genre que a coute le PIB d'un pays et donc faire croire que a sera mieux fait qu'avec trois devs dans un garage, c'est faux.

Ce qui coute cher dans un projet, encore une fois, ce sont les devs qui sont bons : le vrais snior, qui coute jusqu' des millions d'euros par ans, tout simplement car il les vaut et en rapporte largement plus, mais a s'arrtent l.

L'ordinateur d'un dev ne coutera jamais plus de 20 000 euros et  ce que je sache il ne le change pas tout les mois, le matriel sur lequel il bosse coute ... le prix du matriel ! donc le prix d'un casque VR moyen et j'en passe.

Mme tout cumul, une fois de plus, a ne vaut pas des milliards de dollars.
Donc soit Zuckerberg emploi des armes de dveloppeurs qui sortent de diplmes  l'arrache open classroom par centaines et les paient un SMIC indien, ce qui justifierait des montant colossaux  la fin du bilan comptable (anne).
Soit le reste de tout ce financement atterri partout sauf dans les poches du projets.

L dessus, j'ai ma petite ide ...

----------


## Stphane le calme

* Le mtavers signera le dbut de notre mort lente  : les employs de Meta s'en prennent  Mark Zuckerberg,*
*l'un d'eux estimant que l'entreprise a  besoin de licenciements au niveau de la direction  * 

*Mark Zuckerberg a prsent ses excuses au personnel lorsqu'il a indiqu la ncessit pour l'entreprise de supprimer 11 000 emplois, admettant qu'il  s'tait tromp . Trs vite, la grogne a gagn les rangs des Metamates :  Le mtavers signera le dbut de notre mort lente , a post mercredi un utilisateur de Blind, qui se disait dveloppeur de logiciels senior au sein de Meta. Il a ajout :  Mark Zuckerberg tuera  lui seul une entreprise avec le mtavers .* 

Les chiffres des suppressions de postes annoncs par Meta sont tombs dans une nouvelle note dinformation de lentreprise  lintention du public : 11 000 emplois soit 13 % du nombre total de ses salaris. La raison : lentreprise opre un rajustement par rapport  des investissements en priode de pandmie de coronavirus. Marc Zuckerberg avait pris la dcision de les augmenter de faon significative compte tenu de la croissance des revenus de Meta due  lessor du commerce en ligne. Le fondateur de Facebook reconnat stre tromp sur sa prvision qui tait de voir la tendance se poursuivre aprs la fin de la pandmie.

 Au dbut de la pandmie de coronavirus, le monde sest rapidement dplac en ligne et lessor du e-commerce a entran une croissance dmesure des revenus. Nombreux sont ceux qui ont prdit quil sagirait dune acclration permanente qui se poursuivrait mme aprs la fin de la pandmie. Ctait mon cas et jai donc pris la dcision daugmenter considrablement nos investissements. Malheureusement, cela ne sest pas droul comme je my attendais. Non seulement le commerce en ligne est revenu aux tendances dauparavant, mais le ralentissement macroconomique, la concurrence accrue et la perte de signaux publicitaire ont entran une baisse de nos revenus par rapport  ce  quoi je mattendais. Je me suis tromp et jen assume la responsabilit , lit-on dans le communiqu.

Meta versera 16 semaines de salaire de base et deux semaines supplmentaires pour chaque anne de service, ainsi que tous les congs pays restants dans le cadre de l'indemnit de dpart. Les employs concerns recevront galement leurs actions qui devaient tre acquises le 15 novembre et une couverture mdicale pendant six mois. La socit n'a pas divulgu le montant exact de la charge lie aux licenciements, mais a indiqu que ce chiffre tait inclus dans ses prvisions de dpenses pour 2022, annonces prcdemment et comprises entre 85 et 87 milliards de dollars.




*Des Metamates pas convaincus par le mtavers de Zuckerberg*

Mark Zuckerberg est la cible des critiques des employs de Meta sur Blind, une application qui fournit un forum anonyme et une communaut permettant aux employs vrifis de discuter de problmes. Les utilisateurs de Blind sont regroups par sujets, par entreprise et par secteur d'activit au sens large.

Certaines critiques, publies mercredi (le jour o Meta a licenci 13 % de ses effectifs) sont ngatives, mme si d'autres sont plus positives. Un utilisateur a compar les licenciements aux  jeux de la faim  et un autre a dclar que le propritaire de Facebook avait un  avenir incertain .

Quelque 44 avis d'employs sur Meta ont t publis sur Blind mercredi et jeudi derniers.

Les utilisateurs de Blind doivent fournir leur adresse e-mail professionnelle, leur intitul de poste et le nom de leur employeur lorsqu'ils rejoignent la plateforme afin que l'entreprise puisse  valuer le statut professionnel  des affiches, selon son site Web. L'emploi d'un utilisateur n'est cependant pas officiellement vrifi. Blind a dclar qu'il envoyait parfois des invites aux utilisateurs pour  revrifier " leurs comptes.

Rick Chen, responsable des relations publiques chez Blind, a dclar :  Presque tous les avis publis ont t rdigs par des employs actuels des socits respectives au moment de la rdaction, car les gens ne peuvent gnralement pas accder  Blind aprs avoir t licencis ou avoir dmissionn . Il a ajout :  La perte d'accs aprs un changement d'emploi n'est pas immdiate .

Les employs de Meta ont publi prs de 6 000 avis sur l'entreprise sur Blind depuis 2020 et l'entreprise a une note de 4 toiles sur 5.

Un ingnieur autoproclam, qui a attribu cinq toiles  l'entreprise, a parl  des collgues extrmement intelligents et talentueux  ainsi que d'une  grande culture  dans une liste de  pour . Cependant, le jour o les licenciements ont t effectus, il a indiqu que  Zuck dirige cette entreprise dans la mauvaise direction  dans sa liste de  contre .

Un utilisateur qui dit tre un scientifique des donnes a dclar que Meta avait  besoin de licenciements au niveau de la direction , ajoutant :  Le leadership n'a aucune perspective, ils confondent un mouvement au progrs .

Une personne, qui a dclar avoir travaill dans l'acquisition de talents, a attribu  Meta une note de quatre toiles mercredi. Il a dit que c'tait  un super endroit  vivre dans l'ensemble , ajoutant que  Mark n'a pas peur de prendre des risques (ce qui est une bonne et une mauvaise chose) .

Un utilisateur, qui dit tre _senior technical program manager_, a crit jeudi :  Un mauvais leadership a de fortes chances de couler ce navire . Il a ensuite numr  bonne rmunration , avantages et collaborateurs talentueux en tant que  pour . Les  contre  comprenaient :  Aucune responsabilit au niveau des directeurs et au-dessus. Les vice-prsidents et les directeurs sont l pour simplement traire l'entreprise sans ajouter de valeur .

Il a ajout :  Je pensais que c'tait une entreprise axe sur les donnes, mais en fait, c'est l'intuition et les motions d'un homme. Personne ne peut annuler sa dcision .

Cependant, tous les employs de Meta ne partagent pas l'opinion ngative sur Zuckerberg. Un ancien membre du personnel qui a t licenci mercredi a dclar qu'il estimait que le PDG avait gr les licenciements  avec humanit .

Un autre ingnieur n'a attribu qu'une toile  l'entreprise mercredi et a qualifi les rductions massives de  pires licenciements de l'histoire . Il a dclar :  Avec le licenciement, je ne recommanderais  personne de travailler l-bas jusqu' ce que le cours de l'action se rtablisse compltement .


*Une plateforme qui peine  convaincre*

Horizon Worlds, le mtavers phare de Meta pour les consommateurs, ne rpond pas aux attentes de performances internes.  Un monde vide est un monde triste . C'est apparemment l'une des proccupations exprimes dans un document Meta interne li  Horizon Worlds.

Des documents internes, y compris des notes aux employs, montrent qu'Horizon Worlds n'attire pas le nombre de visiteurs espr par Meta, et que les visiteurs qui se prsentent ne retournent gnralement pas  Horizon aprs le premier mois, a rapport le Wall Street Journal.

Avec la plateforme de ralit virtuelle sociale de Meta, la socit mre de Facebook, les utilisateurs peuvent enfiler l'un des casques de ralit virtuelle Quest de l'entreprise pour explorer des espaces numriques tels qu'un club de comdie ou une salle de concert en tant qu'avatars. Les utilisateurs peuvent galement crer leurs propres mondes virtuels. Meta a prsent l'application pour la premire fois en 2019 et l'a ouverte au public fin 2021.

C'est une partie importante du gros pari de Meta qu'un domaine virtuel plus vaste connu sous le nom de mtavers sera l'avenir de l'informatique, remplaant les rseaux sociaux actuels ainsi que les outils de runion en ligne comme Zoom.

 Nous pensons que la prochaine plateforme informatique a le potentiel d'tre plus sociale, plus humaine que tout ce qui a prcd , a dclar le PDG de Meta, Mark Zuckerberg, lors d'une prsentation liminaire durant la confrence Meta Connect de l'entreprise.

Jusqu' prsent, cependant, Horizon Worlds semble avoir des problmes.

Meta s'est d'abord fix pour objectif d'atteindre 500 000 utilisateurs actifs mensuels d'Horizon Worlds d'ici la fin de cette anne, avant de revoir l'objectif  280 000. Mais le nombre actuel est infrieur  200 000, a rapport fin octobre le Wall Street Journal, citant les documents internes de l'entreprise qu'il a consult. Combins, les produits de mdias sociaux de Meta, y compris Facebook, Instagram et WhatsApp, attirent plus de 3,5 milliards d'utilisateurs mensuels moyens, note le Journal.

Autres informations des docs internes, selon le Journal :
depuis le printemps, la base d'utilisateurs d'Horizon Worlds n'a cess de diminuer ;les utilisateurs ont dclar qu'ils ne pouvaient pas trouver de mondes qu'ils aimaient ou d'autres personnes avec qui passer du temps et qu'ils n'aimaient pas l'apparence des avatars. Ils ont galement dit que d'autres utilisateurs se comportaient mal ;seulement 9 % des mondes construits par les crateurs sont dj visits par au moins 50 utilisateurs, et la plupart ne sont jamais visits. La remarque  un monde vide est un monde triste  dans l'un des documents fait rfrence aux efforts de Meta pour diriger les utilisateurs vers des zones d'Horizon Worlds o ils rencontreront d'autres personnes, a dclar le Journal ;les taux de rtention du casque Quest VR (c'est--dire l'utilisation continue par les propritaires) ont chut au cours de chacune des trois dernires annes. Le Journal a rapport que des sources anonymes connaissant les donnes ont dclar que plus de la moiti des casques Quest ne sont pas utiliss six mois aprs l'achat.
Nanmoins, un porte-parole de la socit a dclar au quotidien que Meta travaillait sur des amliorations qui seront apportes  Horizon Worlds, y compris des changements destins  assurer la scurit des utilisateurs. Le porte-parole a galement dclar que Meta continue de penser que le mtavers est l'avenir de l'informatique et que ses efforts dans ce domaine ont toujours t censs tre un projet pluriannuel.

Source : Blind

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des plaintes des employs Meta ? Comprenez-vous les critiques faites  l'endroit de Mark Zuckerberg ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de son projet de mtavers ?

----------


## totozor

> [...]Je me suis tromp et jen assume la responsabilit


"... Vous tes tous virs"
C'est quand mme dur la vie d'un PDG, il met la survie de son entreprise en danger et il licencie les autres
La vie d'un employ est tellement plus simple, il fait son boulot, obi  sa hirarchie et se fait virer avec un solide "c'est pas toi le problme, c'est moi"

J'ai quelques collgues qui ont pris la mauvaise dcision au mauvais moment, ils n'ont pas t virs mais leur carrire, qui avait volue si vite, s'est soudainement mise  stagner.
Je ne dis pas que c'est anormal, je dis juste que quand tu es en haut de la pyramide, les consquences sont trangement moins impactantes personnellement.

Et aprs on me dit qu'ils mritent leurs salaires mirobolants.

----------


## AoCannaille

> "... Vous tes tous virs"
> C'est quand mme dur la vie d'un PDG, il met la survie de son entreprise en danger et il licencie les autres.


Je tien  rappeler que notre cher marco n'est pas seulement PDG, il est fondateur de l'entreprise. a ne rend pas cet tat de fait moins inhumain, mais a me semble dj beaucoup moins injuste qu'un PDG dsign par un conseil d'administration pour 5 ans qui vire non pas pour la survie  de l'entreprise mais pour le nombre de zro de son parachute dor, des fois mme au dtriment de l'avenir de l'entreprise.




> Je ne dis pas que c'est anormal, je dis juste que quand tu es en haut de la pyramide, les consquences sont trangement moins impactantes personnellement.


Le bonhomme est pass d'une richesse  130 Milliards en 2021  43 en 2022, alors c'est sur qu'il a toujours du pain sur la table, mais je pense qu'il voit quand mme quelques impacts dans sa vie...

Malgr tout a, je ne le plains pas. Je suis ravi que des mgalomanes qui perdent le sens de la ralit se prennent un retour de flamme de temps en temps.

----------


## Raieton2093

J'ai fais la mme remarque que vous sur un autre site et je me suis fait trait de communiste, car  parament, ds que quelqu'un ouvre une boite, il a le droit de la faire couler, sans se soucier du sort de ses employs

----------


## totozor

> Le bonhomme est pass d'une richesse  130 Milliards en 2021  43 en 2022, alors c'est sur qu'il a toujours du pain sur la table, mais je pense qu'il voit quand mme quelques impacts dans sa vie...


Si je perds les 2/3 de ma richesse, je change d'appart pour diviser ma surface habitable par 2, je crame toute mon pargne et je fait plus gaffe  ce que je mange.
Je me demande comment a impacte un milliardaire de perdre 2/3 de sa richesse. C'est  dire que quand il perd autant de richesse je ne suis pas sr qu'il perde du revenu.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Le bonhomme est pass d'une richesse  130 Milliards en 2021  43 en 2022, alors c'est sur qu'il a toujours du pain sur la table, mais je pense qu'il voit quand mme quelques impacts dans sa vie...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Si je perds les 2/3 de ma richesse, je change d'appart pour diviser ma surface habitable par 2, je crame toute mon pargne et je fait plus gaffe  ce que je mange.
> Je me demande comment a impacte un milliardaire de perdre 2/3 de sa richesse. C'est  dire que quand il perd autant de richesse je ne suis pas sr qu'il perde du revenu.


Comme je disais, il  encore de quoi manger. Ensuite, de mmoire c'est un des PDG au salaire de 1$ mensuel. C'est  dire que tous ses revenus sont issus de ses dividendes et de ses ventes d'actions. Quand ses actions s'effondrent, son revenu aussi. 

Je ne m'inquite vraiment pas pour son niveau de vie, par contre sa crdibilit dans le business en a sans doute prit un coup, et combin  la perte -massive- de la valorisation de sa boite, je suis persuad qu'il a perdu *normment* en capacit d'initiative de manire gnrale, que ce soit au sein mme de sa boite, ou en externe avec sans doute des partenaires beaucoup plus regardant qu'auparavant. 

En bref, une perte de libert d'entreprendre incroyable.

Je suis persuad qu'il y aura dans sa sa faon de grer sa vie un avant et un aprs mtaverse. Et c'est en a que je disais, avec euphmisme, "qu'il voit quelques impacts dans sa vie"...

----------


## totozor

> [...]C'est  dire que tous ses revenus sont issus de ses dividendes et de ses ventes d'actions. Quand ses actions s'effondrent, son revenu aussi.


Je suppose que toutes ses actions ne sont pas "dans le mme panier" (Meta).
Donc une partie de son revenu ne dpend pas de sa capacit  avoir des bonnes ides. Mais  la capacit d'autres de bien grer leur entreprise.
QUOTE=AoCannaille;11897514]par contre sa crdibilit dans le business en a sans doute prit un coup,[...], je suis persuad qu'il a perdu *normment* en capacit d'initiative de manire gnrale, que ce soit au sein mme de sa boite, ou en externe avec sans doute des partenaires beaucoup plus regardant qu'auparavant. 
En bref, une perte de libert d'entreprendre incroyable.[/QUOTE]Il a perdu en crdibilit et en libert, soit, il n'est plus vraiment comptent, il sera bientt "mis sous tutelle" (=remplac plus ou moins officiellement), gardera ses actions et ses dividendes.
QUOTE=AoCannaille;11897514]Je suis persuad qu'il y aura dans sa sa faon de grer sa vie un avant et un aprs mtaverse. Et c'est en a que je disais, avec euphmisme, "qu'il voit quelques impacts dans sa vie"...[/QUOTE]Ce que je veux dire derrire tout a est qu'on m'explique  longueur de journe que ces gens sont riches parce qu'ils prennent des risques normes mais j'ai l'impression que les risques (financiers) n'existent plus vraiment, quand ils se plantent il y a un parachute, un plan B, un trampoline prs du sol et au pire une retraite dore.
Oui a fait mal  l'ego mais ils peuvent continuer de rouler en Bentley.

Le dclencheur de ma rflexion est que mon entreprise a propos un plan financier pour compenser l'augmentation du cout de la vie.
On m'a expliqu que c'tait un plan d'investissement donc qu'il devait y avoir un risque mais que le plan se dclenchait le lundi, sauf que si lundi il se passe un truc on peut le faire mardi ou mercredi ou ..., que dans le pire des cas je risque de ne rcuprer que 99.5% de l'argent que je n'aurais mme pas dpens. Et que tout a est parfaitement lgal et a t ngoci avec le ministre des finances.
Si on me donne accs  a,  quoi ont accs ces gens-l? Probablement  des montagnes de fric (de notre point de vue) avec un risque proche de 0%

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Mark Zuckerberg reste "optimiste sur les perspectives  long terme" du mtavers et affirme que le scepticisme ne le drange pas trop*
*mais des actionnaires critiquent ses dpenses dans le mtavers*

*Le PDG de Meta, Mark Zuckerberg, a dclar mercredi qu'il reste optimiste quant aux produits et les services que le mtavers pourrait avoir  offrir dans les dix  quinze prochaines annes. Zuckerberg a galement confi que le scepticisme des gens vis--vis de cette technologie ne le drangeait pas du tout. Cependant, bien que la socit ait dpens plus d'une dizaine de milliards de dollars dans son mtavers, Horizon Worlds, les utilisateurs n'ont pas afflu sur la nouvelle plateforme. Meta aurait prvu de compter 500 000 utilisateurs mensuels actifs  la fin de cette anne, mais ce chiffre ne tournerait qu'autour de 200 000 en octobre.*

Aprs une dcennie tumultueuse remplie de scandales de tout genre, notamment en matire de confidentialit, l'entreprise de Zuckerberg s'est brusquement tourne vers le mtavers pour tenter de se dfaire de cette mauvaise image. La socit anciennement connue sous le nom de Facebook s'est rebaptise "Meta" fin octobre 2021, signe qu'elle s'oriente vers des activits lies au mtavers. Rien qu'en 2021, elle a investi 10 milliards de dollars pour dmarrer la conception de son mtavers. Aprs que la socit est devenue Meta, Zuckerberg a dclar :  au fil du temps, jaimerais quon soit vus comme une entreprise de mtavers .

 On va dsormais penser au mtavers en premier, et pas  Facebook [le rseau social] en premier , a-t-il ajout. Dans la foule, Meta a multipli les investissements dans plusieurs projets, y compris l'embauche de nouveaux dveloppeurs.  l'poque, la socit avait annonc qu'elle comptait 10 000 employs travaillant sur la vision de Zuckerberg et qu'elle souhaitait en embaucher 10 000 de plus pour travailler sur le mtavers. Mais ces plans ont t contrecarrs par l'tat de l'conomie mondiale, ce qui a pouss Meta a impos un gel des embauches au dbut du mois de mai en prvision d'un ralentissement de la croissance conomique.



Malgr les vents contraires et le scepticisme  l'gard de la technologie, Zuckerberg a dclar lors de la confrence DealBook Summit mercredi qu'il restait optimiste quant au mtavers sur un horizon plus long, soit 10  15 ans.  Le scepticisme ne me drange pas tant que a. Nous avons eu des sceptiques tout le temps , a-t-il dclar. Il s'est adress aux participants de l'vnement par visioconfrence. Il ritre ainsi le pari de son entreprise sur un avenir domin par la ralit virtuelle et augmente. L'entreprise a t critique pour avoir gnr des milliards de dollars de pertes pendant qu'elle construisait sa version du mtavers.

Cependant, il a admis que Meta devrait oprer avec beaucoup "plus d'efficacit et de discipline  court terme", car les difficults macroconomiques ont contraint l'entreprise  rduire ses dpenses. Selon lui, Meta consacre 80 % de son temps  sa suite d'applications de mdias sociaux, qui comprend Instagram, Facebook, WhatsApp, etc. Le reste du temps est consacr au dveloppement de matriel et de logiciels lis au mtavers. Reality Labs de Meta se concentre sur la recherche et le dveloppement de ses projets lis au mtavers, qui comprennent trois grandes catgories : la ralit virtuelle, la ralit augmente et les plateformes sociales.

Jusqu' prsent, Reality Labs s'est avre coteuse pour la socit et non rentable pour Meta. Les utilisateurs continuent de critiquer les graphismes de la plateforme de mtavers Horizon Worlds de Meta et le manque d'activits inspires  y faire.  Flicitations  Zuckerberg pour avoir mis  niveau son avatar dans le mtavers, qui ressemble  un modle effrayant de l'poque de la PS1, pour en faire un avatar par dfaut de la Xbox360 , a crit un utilisateur.  Zuckerberg lance Horizon Worlds en France et en Espagne avec un selfie VR d'une laideur inou. Le projet de mtavers de Meta va srement mourir , a critiqu un autre.

Zuckerberg a dclar au dbut de l'anne que le projet de mtavers de Meta allait saigner des sommes importantes pendant une priode pouvant aller jusqu' cinq ans. L'action Meta a perdu plus de la moiti de sa valeur depuis le dbut de l'anne, alors que le nombre d'utilisateurs de Facebook diminue et que les doutes s'intensifient quant  son projet coteux de mtavers. Rcemment, l'actionnaire Altimeter Capital Management a critiqu ouvertement la nouvelle orientation de l'entreprise et a propos  Meta des plans de restructuration. Altimeter a demand  Meta de rduire ses investissements dans le mtavers.

Altimeter dtient une participation de 0,1 % dans Meta. Fin octobre, le fonds spculatif a envoy une lettre ouverte critique  Zuckerberg pour dnoncer l'exprience "terrifiante" de l'entreprise avec le mtavers. La lettre demande  Meta de rationaliser ses activits en supprimant 20 % de ses effectifs et en rduisant de 5 milliards de dollars les investissements annuels dans le mtavers. Il a suggr  Meta de consacrer ses efforts  la recherche et au dveloppement de l'IA plutt qu'au mtavers. Altimeter a dclar que, ce faisant, le flux de trsorerie disponible annuel pouvait tre doubl pour atteindre 40 milliards de dollars.

 Au cours des 18 derniers mois, l'action Meta a perdu 55 %. Votre ratio cours/bnfices [price-to-earnings ratio] a chut de 23x  12x et se ngocie maintenant  moins de la moiti du ratio moyen de vos pairs. Cette baisse du cours de l'action reflte la perte de confiance dans l'entreprise, et pas seulement la mauvaise humeur du march , a crit Gerstner dans la lettre. Altimeter reproche  Zuckerberg d'avoir trop augment la taille de l'entreprise.  Comme beaucoup d'autres entreprises dans un monde  taux zro - Meta a driv dans le pays de l'excs - trop de gens, trop d'ides, trop peu d'urgences , a-t-il dclar.

Reality Labs aurait perdu 5,8 milliards de dollars au cours des six premiers mois de l'anne. Altimeter a not :  un investissement estim  plus de 100 milliards de dollars dans un avenir inconnu est gigantesque et terrifiant, mme selon les normes de la Silicon Valley . Altimeter a exhort Meta  adopter "des objectifs et des mesures de russite plus discrets" pour le mtavers, ce qui, selon lui, contribuerait grandement  satisfaire les investisseurs. Meta n'a pas comment la lettre d'Altimeter. Ainsi, l'on ignore si les suggestions d'Altimeter seront mises en uvre.

Meta a galement rejoint la longue liste des grandes entreprises technologiques qui ont annonc d'importants licenciements rcemment, puisqu'il s'est spar de 11 000 personnes, soit 13 % de ses effectifs, dbut novembre. La raison : lentreprise opre un rajustement par rapport  des investissements en priode de pandmie de coronavirus. Zuckerberg avait pris la dcision de les augmenter de faon significative compte tenu de la croissance des revenus de Meta due  lessor du commerce en ligne. Le fondateur de Facebook a reconnu stre tromp sur sa prvision qui tait de voir la tendance se poursuivre aprs la pandmie.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un actionnaire de Meta demande  l'entreprise de rduire ses effectifs et de cesser de consacrer autant d'argent au mtavers, il veut que Meta se concentre sur l'IA plutt que sur le mtavers

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers de Zuckerberg va enregistrer des pertes financires "significatives"  court terme, alors que Meta a dj dpens 10 milliards de dollars dans le mtavers en 2021

 ::fleche::  Facebook va investir au moins 10 milliards de dollars cette anne dans sa division consacre au dveloppement du mtavers et s'attend  dpenser plus  au cours des prochaines annes 

 ::fleche::  Aprs les moqueries, Mark Zuckerberg promet d'amliorer les graphiques de sa plateforme de mtavers et publie un nouvel avatar, il annonce galement l'arrive d'Horizon World en France et en Espagne

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Moi je ne suis pas du tout optimiste, quand je vois que dans les prvisions des 5 prochaines annes de Meta, lui-mme, les casques seront toujours des trucs lourds, cher, pas pratiques, qui chauffe le crane et qui flinguent les yeux.

Il veut construire une piste d'atterrissage alors qu'aucun avion n'existe.
Ce sont les casques qui doivent tre travaill en premier pour atteindre une finesses et une utilit relle.

Si demain les casques VR sont remplacs par des lunettes que l'on peut passer en VR ou en AR juste en les touchants, de quelques grammes avec un systme qui, au contact de la peau, se propage dans les oreilles pour donner du son, l, je croirais  la VR.

En attendant, je suis prt  prendre le pari que a ne dcollera toujours pas.

----------


## smarties

Pour moi, le Metavers ne devrait pas tre un projet principal de la socit mais tre un projet secondaire o on met *un peu d'argent* dedans pour essayer de trouver des utilisations futures. En effet, le matriel est cher et inconfortable donc c'est extrmement limit.

Aprs, personnellement, je n'y crois pas. On est trop loin de rsultats comme dans des films type Ready Player One ou des anims comme Sword Art Online & co. Sinon, il faudrait aussi que a offre la possibilit d'apprendre des choses (sculpter, forger, travailler le bois de manire raliste, ...).

----------


## totozor

> Pour moi, le Metavers ne devrait pas tre un projet principal de la socit mais tre un projet secondaire o on met *un peu d'argent* dedans pour essayer de trouver des utilisations futures. En effet, le matriel est cher et inconfortable donc c'est extrmement limit.


On m'avait donn un analyse intressante sur la position particulire de Meta parmi les GAFAM : c'est la seule entreprise de ce groupe qui n'a pas de monopole et donc qui n'a pas de socle incontestable qui garantit sa prennit.
Elle a donc le choix entre prendre un secteur o il serait monopolistique et toujours tre le meilleur.
On ne peut pas rester toujours  la pointe de l'innovation donc la premire solution est la seule qui parait prenne. Zucky pourrait prendre tous les risques pour imposer son monopole.

Comme nous le disons tous ce risque semble compltement draisonnable parce que certaines cl de succs ne sont pas assures et certaines cls d'chec sont bien implantes.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les internautes ne s'intressent pas au mtavers et trs peu d'entre eux comprennent rellement ce qu'est cette technologie*
*selon une nouvelle enqute*

*Le cabinet d'avocats Gowling WLG a rcemment publi les rsultats d'une tude selon lesquels, en dpit du battage mdiatique, les gens ne sont pas intresss par le mtavers. Mais encore, l'enqute a rvl que trs peu d'internautes savent rellement en quoi consiste cette technologie. Ces constats contrastent fortement avec les dclarations des partisans du mtavers selon lesquelles cet environnement numrique immersif est l'avenir de la technologie et de la connectivit humaine. Ces points du rapport confortent la position des critiques qui pensent que le mtavers n'est pas une rvolution, mais simplement un mot utilis pour "appter" les gens.*

Le cabinet d'avocats Gowling WLG a command une enqute auprs de plus de 6 000 personnes au Royaume-Uni, aux tats-Unis, en France, au Canada, aux mirats arabes unis et en Chine. L'tude a rvl des diffrences marques dans l'attitude des consommateurs  l'gard du mtavers qui selon certains, reprsente l'avenir des interactions humaines sur Internet. Sur le plan mondial, plusieurs commentateurs influents s'attendent  ce que la technologie transcende les plateformes de mdias sociaux et les jeux virtuels. Cependant, pour le grand public, les niveaux de comprhension du mtavers et de ses capacits diffrent selon les rgions.

Le rapport rvle que la grande majorit des Britanniques ne sont pas intresss par le mtavers. Seulement 37 %  des rpondants de ce pays se disent prts  participer  cet cosystme virtuel. Selon les auteurs du rapport, les entreprises britanniques pourraient ainsi passer  ct de la "rvolution du mtavers". L'tude a rvl que les consommateurs britanniques ont une comprhension limite du mtavers, ce qui se traduit par un moindre enthousiasme pour cette technologie. Sur le plan mondial, le rapport indique qu'environ trois quarts (76 %) des personnes interroges estiment avoir une vague comprhension du mtavers.

Mais au Royaume-Uni, seuls 2 % d'entre eux dclarent avoir une comprhension complte, et deux cinquimes (41 %) admettent n'avoir "aucune comprhension". Le rapport indique que seulement 2 % des personnes interroges au Royaume-Uni avaient une "comprhension complte" et 40 % n'avaient aucune comprhension. En outre, plus d'un cinquime des consommateurs britanniques (21 %) ne s'attendent pas  ce que le mtavers se gnralise. En Chine, quatre consommateurs sur cinq (83 %) ont dclar qu'ils envisageraient de participer  des expriences de mtavers, soit plus de deux fois plus (37 %) qu'au Royaume-Uni.



Lorsque Facebook a rebaptis le nom de sa socit en Meta, il a catapult le mtavers sous les feux de la rampe. Mais alors que les informations sur ce monde virtuel deviennent plus accessibles, l'enthousiasme pour son potentiel reste mitig. Mark Zuckerberg, PDG de Meta, a pari sur le mtavers. Certains pays, dont la Chine et les mirats arabes unis, ont dj mis gros sur les mondes virtuels. Cependant, les expriences menes jusqu' prsent par Meta et les autres partisans du mtavers n'ont pas attir grand monde. Des documents internes de Meta ont rvl en octobre que la plateforme de mtavers de l'entreprise est "lamentable".

Meta prvoyait initialement  atteindre 500 000 utilisateurs actifs mensuels dans Horizon Worlds d'ici la fin de l'anne, mais le chiffre actuel est infrieur  200 000. De plus, les documents ont montr que la plupart des utilisateurs ne sont pas revenus sur Horizon Worlds, la plateforme de mtavers de Meta, aprs le premier mois, et le nombre d'utilisateurs a rgulirement diminu depuis le printemps. Seuls 9 % des mondes virtuels disponibles dans Horizon Worlds seraient visits par au moins 50 personnes, et la plupart ne sont jamais visits du tout. Ces statistiques sont loin d'tre  la hauteur de tout le battage mdiatique autour de la technologie.

Malgr les vents contraires et le scepticisme  l'gard de la technologie, Zuckerberg a dclar lors de la confrence DealBook Summit la semaine dernire qu'il restait optimiste quant au mtavers sur un horizon plus long, soit 10  15 ans.  Le scepticisme ne me drange pas tant que a. Nous avons eu des sceptiques tout le temps , a-t-il dclar. Il s'est adress aux participants de l'vnement par visioconfrence. Il ritre ainsi le pari de son entreprise sur un avenir domin par la ralit virtuelle et augmente. L'entreprise a t critique pour avoir gnr des milliards de dollars de pertes pendant qu'elle construisait sa version du mtavers.

Intitul "Immaterial World", le rapport compare les attitudes des consommateurs vivant sur les principaux marchs. Les habitants des pays de l'Est sont plus ouverts  l'ide de s'chapper du monde rel que les Occidentaux : quatre consommateurs chinois sur cinq sont ouverts  une exprience de mtavers, contre seulement 37 % au Royaume-Uni. Les consommateurs des mirats arabes unis ont galement t enthousiasms par le mtavers, 43 % d'entre eux tant enthousiastes  l'ide de passer leurs journes loin du monde rel, contre 8 % au Royaume-Uni. Les pays de l'Est semblent plus enthousiastes que les pays occidentaux.

Selon le rapport, l'enthousiasme de la Chine pourrait tre d  leur adoption plus prcoce de la technologie du tlphone mobile. La Chine est connue comme le pays qui a "saut l'ordinateur". Cela s'est traduit par un dveloppement plus rapide des "super applications" et une plus grande accessibilit aux technologies personnelles, ce qui signifie que les consommateurs chinois ont eu plus de temps pour s'habituer  l'ide de quelque chose comme le mtavers. Le rapport note que les organisations de l'Est ont le potentiel pour ouvrir la voie en matire de mtavers, et l'Ouest doit garder un il attentif sur les dveloppements.

Cependant, au sein de Meta, qui est sans doute l'entreprise qui investit le plus dans le mtavers, les employs pensent que le mtavers signera la mort de l'entreprise.  Le mtavers signera le dbut de notre mort lente. Mark Zuckerberg tuera  lui seul une entreprise avec le mtavers , a dclar un utilisateur de Blind, se prsentant comme un dveloppeur de logiciels senior chez Meta. En outre, les experts en matire de scurit et de confidentialit estiment que le mtavers met la vie prive des utilisateurs en danger. Bien plus que les applications mobiles, les casques et les lunettes intelligentes vont pouvoir rcolter une quantit norme de donnes.

Zuckerberg a dclar au dbut de l'anne que le projet de mtavers de Meta allait saigner des sommes importantes pendant une priode pouvant aller jusqu' cinq ans. L'action Meta a perdu plus de la moiti de sa valeur depuis le dbut de l'anne, alors que le nombre d'utilisateurs de Facebook diminue et que les doutes s'intensifient quant  son projet coteux de mtavers. Rcemment, l'actionnaire Altimeter Capital Management a critiqu ouvertement la nouvelle orientation de l'entreprise et a propos  Meta des plans de restructuration. Altimeter a demand  Meta de rduire ses investissements dans le mtavers.

Altimeter dtient une participation de 0,1 % dans Meta. Fin octobre, le fonds spculatif a envoy une lettre ouverte critique  Zuckerberg pour dnoncer l'exprience "terrifiante" de l'entreprise avec le mtavers. La lettre demande  Meta de rationaliser ses activits en supprimant 20 % de ses effectifs et en rduisant de 5 milliards de dollars les investissements annuels dans le mtavers. Il a suggr  Meta de consacrer ses efforts  la recherche et au dveloppement de l'IA plutt qu'au mtavers. Altimeter a dclar que, ce faisant, le flux de trsorerie disponible annuel pouvait tre doubl pour atteindre 40 milliards de dollars.

 Au cours des 18 derniers mois, l'action Meta a perdu 55 %. Votre ratio cours/bnfices [price-to-earnings ratio] a chut de 23x  12x et se ngocie maintenant  moins de la moiti du ratio moyen de vos pairs. Cette baisse du cours de l'action reflte la perte de confiance dans l'entreprise, et pas seulement la mauvaise humeur du march , a crit Gerstner dans la lettre. Altimeter reproche  Zuckerberg d'avoir trop augment la taille de l'entreprise.  Comme beaucoup d'autres entreprises dans un monde  taux zro - Meta a driv dans le pays de l'excs - trop de gens, trop d'ides, trop peu d'urgences , a-t-il dclar.

Reality Labs aurait perdu 5,8 milliards de dollars au cours des six premiers mois de l'anne. Altimeter a not :  un investissement estim  plus de 100 milliards de dollars dans un avenir inconnu est gigantesque et terrifiant, mme selon les normes de la Silicon Valley . Altimeter a exhort Meta  adopter "des objectifs et des mesures de russite plus discrets" pour le mtavers, ce qui, selon lui, contribuerait grandement  satisfaire les investisseurs. Meta n'a pas comment la lettre d'Altimeter. Ainsi, l'on ignore si les suggestions d'Altimeter seront mises en uvre.

Meta a galement rejoint la longue liste des grandes entreprises technologiques qui ont annonc d'importants licenciements rcemment, puisqu'il s'est spar de 11 000 personnes, soit 13 % de ses effectifs, dbut novembre. La raison : lentreprise opre un rajustement par rapport  des investissements en priode de pandmie de coronavirus. Zuckerberg avait pris la dcision de les augmenter de faon significative compte tenu de la croissance des revenus de Meta due  lessor du commerce en ligne. Le fondateur de Facebook a reconnu stre tromp sur sa prvision qui tait de voir la tendance se poursuivre aprs la pandmie.

Source : Rapport de l'tude

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, pourquoi les consommateurs occidentaux semblent trs peu intresss par le mtavers ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, en dehors des jeux vido, quelle utilit le mtavers pourrait-il avoir dans les annes  venir ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des gens qui dpensent des millions pour acheter des "espaces privs" (terrains) dans le mtavers ?
 ::fleche::  Selon vous, ces "espaces numriques" sont-ils diffrents des jetons non fongibles (NFT) ? Leurs valeurs risquent-elles de s'effondrer comme celles des NFT ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers de Mark Zuckerberg est  triste et vide , selon des documents internes. La plupart des visiteurs d'Horizon Worlds ne reviennent gnralement pas aprs le premier mois

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers met la vie prive des utilisateurs en danger. Bien plus que les applications mobiles, les casques et les lunettes intelligentes vont pouvoir rcolter une quantit norme de donnes

 ::fleche::  Mark Zuckerberg reste "optimiste sur les perspectives  long terme" du mtavers et affirme que le scepticisme ne le drange pas trop, mais des actionnaires critiquent ses dpenses dans le mtavers

----------


## TJ1985

Si on observe les rvolutions technologiques de ces trente dernires annes, on se rend facilement compte que ce qui compte est l'adhsion du public au concept propos.
Qu'il s'agisse de l'ordinateur individuel, de la souris, du smartphone  cran tactile, d'internet et des moteurs de recherche, il n'a jamais t besoin d'expliquer longtemps aux clients potentiels  quoi a pouvait servir. Ce n'est qu'aprs que les entreprises aient rencontr le succs avec le produit qu'elles proposaient qu'on a commenc  raliser  quel point le monde avait chang.
Zuckerberg fait juste l'oppos de ce qui marche : Il tente d'imposer une vision bancale d'un univers virtuel, ple copie de l'existant, auquel on accderait par des priphriques encombrants et contraignants pour accder  des services dans intrt pour le plus grand nombre, et tout ceci contre paiement. a me semble vou  l'chec.
Par contraste, je me rjouis de voir ce qu'Apple proposera le jour o ils s'estimeront prts. Aprs tout, il y a dj quelques annes qu'ils dmontrent des trucs sympas en AR/VR. Et n'oublions pas Microsoft, qui est plus vivant que jamais.

----------


## darklinux

Comme toujours , ce  " grand public " , ne sais rien et ne veux rien savoir . Mtavers est avant tout un ensemble technologique pour les freelances , les TPE/PME et les grands groupes . Le grand public , n'a rien  faire avec les technologies blockchain et sous-jacentes . Le meilleur exemple est la migration sur Mastodon , seules les libristes , certaines personnalits et mdias ont cr un compte et le font vivre.  Je considre Mastodon , comme la dernire rptition gnrale avant web 3 , du fait de sa dcentralisation .

----------


## grint54

Oui, bon ok, mais a sert pas  grand chose nos commentaires dfaitistes, c'est mme un peu facile diront nous. La VR/AR est lanc, oui le matriel est un peu lourd par rapport  rien sur la tte. Lapalisse n'aurait pas dit mieux. Je dbute avec un casque Meta depuis 1 mois seulement et je ne me sent pas encore une rfrence pour en parler.
Le metaverse sera prsent dans l'avenir. Non, il n'y a pas grand chose  y faire dedans mais a viendra.
Suivant l'optimisme ou le pessimisme ambiant, les critiques sont positives ou ngatives. Je suis positif. ::D:

----------


## vanquish

J'ai vu une analyse intressante sur Youtube.
Elle opposait le modle Mta trs lisse, trs contrl, avec ses avatars tous construits sur le mme style et ne pouvant choquer personne et VR Chat ou tout est permis.

Le trs libriste et dgent VR Chat semble rencontrer un vrai succs, mme si les ambitions ne sont pas les mme que Meta.

Il en ressort que limiter le Metavers  la vision de Zuk est probablement une erreur.

----------


## Suisei

Svader du monde rel nest pas question dattirails sur la tte, mais dtat desprit et de qualit de contenu (gameplay, qualit dcriture, direction artistique)
Pourquoi devrait on prfrer visiter une reproduction virtuelle des alles de Carrefour ou que sais-je encore plutt que regarder un bon film ou partir  laventure dans WoW avec les copains ? 

Et puis faire passer une resuce de Second Life pour quelque chose de nouveau et rvolutionnaire alors que des mondes virtuels il en existe depuis les annes 70 avec les MUD cest quand mme fort de caf.

----------


## AndMax

Je pense que les journalistes ou sondeurs doivent arrter d'utiliser le mot mtavers. Chaque projet/univers a un nom, et il faut l'utiliser plutt qu'autre chose. Le sondage ici parle de quoi ? Second Life ? Decentraland ? VR Chat ? Sandbox ? Horizon Worlds ? Il faut le dire sinon on ne sait pas de quoi on parle et la rponse pourrait tre trs diffrente. C'est comme si je prenais le mot "vido" sans prciser si je parle d'un cran qui affiche une page de texte ou un site, ou une chane de tlvision, ou une capture vido ralise  partir de ma camra.

Ensuite je pense qu'il faut arrter de faire l'amalgame entre un monde virtuel et un quipement de ralit virtuelle. Si un mtavers peut trs bien se visiter avec un simple tlphone mobile, ou un cran + clavier/souris, certains obligent l'utilisation d'un casque VR, c'est donc un choix volontaire de restreindre les visiteurs de leur univers. Qui a envie d'acheter un quipement cher, qui sera obsolte dans trs peu de temps pour aller visiter un monde virtuel qui est un chantier qui ressemble  un jeu vido du sicle prcdent ?

Pour finir je pense qu'il faut galement arrter de faire l'amalgame entre blockchain et mtavers. C'est peut-tre une mode dans des mtavers rcents d'associer une blockchain  des transactions, des objets ou textures du monde virtuel, mais loin d'tre une ncessit technique, puisque les mtavers qui font le plus de visiteurs et de transactions ou "PIB" aujourd'hui, sont justement ceux qui se passent de blockchain (exemple ici avec un PIB qui dpasse celui de vrais pays).

Le mot mtavers tait dj  la mode au dbut des annes 2000, bien avant que Facebook ne s'y intresse, et toute la presse disait que a aller remplacer le web. Toutes les grandes marques voulaient y crer leur vitrine ou boutique virtuelle. Au final, c'est une offre de plus, qui peut trouver son public ou son march, mais le monde a bien d'autre dfis  relever, bien plus prioritaires, que cette vision trs trange de mtavers qu'a Zuckerberg.

----------


## pierre.E

Il est difficile de prdire l'avenir avec certitude, mais il est possible que les metavers aient un avenir prometteur. Les metavers sont des univers virtuels dans lesquels les utilisateurs peuvent interagir et se connecter les uns avec les autres en ligne. Ils peuvent offrir des expriences immersives et intressantes, et il est possible qu'ils deviennent de plus en plus populaires  l'avenir. Cependant, cela dpendra de l'volution de la technologie et de l'intrt des utilisateurs pour ces univers virtuels. ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  :8-):

----------


## youtpout978

Le problme c'est que pas grand monde n'a le matos pour faire tourner ces metaverse, soit vous prenez des modles de casque VR plus accessibles mais le truc ressemble  un jeu PS1 ou Minecraft, soit vous allez sur du matos plus haut de gamme et vous en avez pour 3000 de budget entre le casque et le PC.
Le metaverse sera vritablement adopter quand vous aurez du matriel pas chre, ergonomique qui fera tourner de joli univers.

----------


## darklinux

> Le problme c'est que pas grand monde n'a le matos pour faire tourner ces metaverse, soit vous prenez des modles de casque VR plus accessibles mais le truc ressemble  un jeu PS1 ou Minecraft, soit vous allez sur du matos plus haut de gamme et vous en avez pour 3000 de budget entre le casque et le PC.
> Le metaverse sera vritablement adopter quand vous aurez du matriel pas chre, ergonomique qui fera tourner de joli univers.


Metavers est aussi et surtout prvu pour les crans , la VR , n'a pas de normes multi OS , hormis l'exotique Steam VR . Monsieur , auriez-vous la gentillesse de rdiger vos rponses . Ma maman disait qu ' il  avait toujours une diffrence entre le langage crit et parler . Merci

----------


## Sandra Coret

*68 % des rpondants prvoient de faire des affaires dans le mtavers au cours des trois prochaines annes, 23 % ayant dj lanc des initiatives au cours des six derniers mois, selon Tenable*

*Peu de consommateurs se soucient rellement du mtavers, mais cela n'a pas empch les gants de la technologie d'investir massivement pour s'y prparer. Un nouveau rapport de Tenable, bas sur une tude de 1 500 professionnels occupant des fonctions dans les domaines de la cyberscurit, du DevOps et de l'ingnierie informatique, montre que 68 % des rpondants prvoient de faire des affaires dans le mtavers au cours des trois prochaines annes, 23 % ayant dj lanc des initiatives au cours des six derniers mois.*

Les opportunits commerciales les plus intressantes prsentes par le mtavers sont l'engagement des clients (44 %), l'amlioration de l'apprentissage et de la formation (41 %) et une meilleure collaboration sur le lieu de travail (41 %).

Cependant, ces opportunits s'accompagnent de risques. Quatre personnes interroges sur dix (41 %) dclarent que la scurit est le principal facteur influenant les dcisions d'investissement de leur entreprise dans les mtavers, et seulement 48 % des personnes interroges sont convaincues que les mesures de cyberscurit existantes sont suffisantes pour contrer les cybermenaces dans les mtavers.

En outre, 86 % ont dclar qu'ils n'hsiteraient pas  partager les informations personnelles identifiables des utilisateurs entre diffrents services mtavers, ce qui prsente un risque norme si le cadre de scurit pour les protger n'est pas en place avant le lancement.


La scurit des oprations du mtavers ne devrait pas tre laisse  la seule apprciation des organisations, selon 87 % des personnes interroges qui estiment que le mtavers devrait tre rglement.

"_Comme pour toute nouvelle opportunit commerciale, les premiers arrivs ont l'avantage et le risque_", dclare Bob Huber, directeur de la scurit et responsable de la recherche chez Tenable. "_Les bases du programme de cyberscurit doivent tre solides avant de faire un grand saut dans un territoire largement inconnu et d'tendre drastiquement votre surface d'attaque. Les organisations avant-gardistes qui prennent le temps et font des investissements judicieux dans leur personnel de scurit et dans la scurit et l'intgrit de leur infrastructure ont plus de chances de russir dans le mtavers ou dans tout autre investissement technologique_."

Les principales menaces identifies dans le mtavers sont : le clonage de la voix et des traits du visage et le dtournement d'enregistrements vido  l'aide d'avatars ; les coutes par des avatars invisibles ou les attaques de type "homme dans la pice" ; les attaques classiques de phishing, de logiciels malveillants et de ransomware ; et la compromission d'identits de machines et de transactions par interface de programmation d'applications (API).


Source : Tenable

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous ce rapport pertinent ?
 ::fleche::  Votre entreprise prvoit-elle d'investir dans le mtavers ? 
 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le mtavers en tant qu'opportunit d'affaires ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Zuckerberg est  fond dans le mtavers malgr les bnfices de Meta qui chutent de plus de 50 % en raison des dfis  relever, Zuckerberg dit aux investisseurs et aux employs de lui faire confiance

 ::fleche::  Le projet d'conomie du mtavers devrait atteindre 42 milliards de dollars d'ici 2026, selon Strategy Analytics, et 872,35 milliards de dollars en 2028, selon Reports and Data

 ::fleche::  Pour attirer l'attention sur son mtavers, Facebook aurait envisag l'ouverture de magasins physiques, qui permettraient aux clients d'en faire l'exprience et d'acheter du matriel, selon un rapport

 ::fleche::  "Mtavers" est en train de devenir le mot-cl le plus utilis par plusieurs plateformes pour attirer l'attention,  ce jour, 552 applications au total incluent ce terme dans leur bote de description

----------


## Bruno

*Meta met fin  la prise en charge du casque Quest original aprs moins de 4 ans,* 
*le Quest 2 et le Quest Pro ne seront pas affects, pour le moment*

*Meta est prt  arrter la production du casque VR autonome, l'Oculus Quest original. Dans un courriel envoy le 9 janvier 2023, les dirigeants de Meta expliquent que le Quest original sera officiellement mis hors service et ne recevra plus de mises  jour logicielles aprs le 1er janvier 2024. Les propritaires du casque Quest pourront toujours utiliser l'appareil et toutes les applications disponibles, mais ils ne pourront plus  crer ou rejoindre une fte , selon l'e-mail.* 

L'accs aux fonctions Horizon Home de Meta sera galement interrompu le 5 mars, crit la socit. Et si Meta ne  fournira plus de nouvelles fonctionnalits  aux utilisateurs de Quest 1, la socit affirme qu'elle continuera  fournir  des corrections de bugs critiques et des correctifs de scurit jusqu'en 2024. 

Just got this email from Meta. Looks like the Quest 1's days are numbered💀😥 pic.twitter.com/QV3EPBXIuR— blaze5161 (@blaze_5161) January 9, 2023 Les joueurs d'Oculus Quest original ne pourront plus inviter d'amis dans leur environnement Meta Horizon Home ou visiter les environnements d'autres joueurs aprs le 5 mars 2023. tant donn que cette date est dans moins de deux mois et qu'elle peut tre considre comme une nouvelle fonctionnalit majeure de la plateforme, il est un peu surprenant de voir Meta la pousser si loin avant une date de sortie probable de Meta Quest 3 en octobre.

Les ventes de casques VR aux tats-Unis l'anne dernire ont diminu de 2 % par rapport  l'anne prcdente pour atteindre 1,1 milliard de dollars dbut dcembre, selon les donnes partages par la socit de recherche NPD Group. L'activit publicitaire de Facebook gnre autant de revenus environ tous les trois jours.

Alors que le secteur de la publicit est enlis dans une crise, Zuckerberg s'est tourn vers les appareils de ralit virtuelle et les technologies associes pour tirer Meta vers l'avenir. Mais les donnes du cabinet d'analystes CCS Insight rvlent que les livraisons mondiales de casques VR ainsi que d'appareils de ralit augmente ont chut de plus de 12 % d'une anne sur l'autre pour atteindre les 9,6 millions de dispositifs livrs en 2022.

Prises ensemble, les estimations du volume de ventes en dollars et des livraisons de casques VR crent une image problmatique pour Meta, dont le cours de l'action a perdu environ les deux tiers de sa valeur cette anne. Zuckerberg a dclar qu'il misait sur le long terme avec le mtavers, s'attendant  ce qu'il faille jusqu' une dcennie pour qu'il se gnralise et projetant qu'il hbergera ventuellement des centaines de milliards de dollars dans le commerce.

Cette annonce intervient moins de quatre ans aprs le lancement initial du Quest, premier casque sans fil de Meta (puis d'Oculus) dot d'un suivi complet de la tte et des mains  six degrs de libert. Cette version initiale du Quest, lance  400 dollars, a t remplace par le Quest 2  300 $  la fin de 2020.


Si les rumeurs sont vraies, le Meta Quest 3 sera lanc autour du troisime anniversaire de l'Oculus Quest 2. Arrivant un an plus tard que l'extravagant Meta Quest Pro, le Quest 3 sera probablement un mlange des deux casques dans sa conception, avec quelques amliorations vitales, mais retournant plusieurs des dfauts du Quest 2.

Beaucoup de gens espraient que le Quest 3 arriverait en 2022. Cependant, pour certains analystes, Meta a t intelligent en vitant de sortir le Quest 3 trop tt. Le Quest 2 vient de fter ses deux ans, et la popularit rcente de ses ventes a attir une foule de dveloppeurs de jeux et de nouveaux fans occasionnels de RV. Les faire voluer trop tt pourrait frustrer ces deux groupes.

Meta a commenc  publier ses rsultats de sa division Reality Labs (anciennement connue sous le nom de division Oculus de Facebook) pour donner aux investisseurs une ide de combien il investit dans la prochaine version d'Internet, ou le mtavers, l'univers des mondes virtuels qui sont tous interconnects, comme dans des romans tels que Snow Crash et Ready Player One.

Les rsultats du deuxime trimestre de Meta nous ont montr que la vision du mtavers de Mark Zuckerberg est encore trs chre. Et ses pertes dans sa division VR ont atteint 2,8 milliards de dollars au deuxime trimestre 2022, alors mme que ses ventes de matriel et de logiciels de ralit virtuelle continuent de crotre.

Le Quest 2 se serait vendu  des dizaines de millions d'units malgr une augmentation de prix de 100 dollars l'anne dernire. Ce succs commercial relatif a fait que de nombreux dveloppeurs VR ciblent de plus en plus leurs jeux sur le chipset Qualcomm Snapdragon XR2 du Quest 2 et non sur le Snapdragon 835, plus faible, du Quest original. L'annonce de Meta n'affectera pas la prise en charge du Quest 2  ce stade ni celle du Quest Pro  1 500 dollars, rcemment sorti.

 Mme avec ces changements de prix, Meta Quest 2 continue d'tre le casque VR le plus abordable avec un ensemble de fonctionnalits comparables sur le march. Et chaque casque ne cesse de s'amliorer aprs l'achat. Des amliorations du suivi manuel et Air Link  Meta Horizon Home, nous ajoutons constamment de nouvelles fonctionnalits pour rendre la ralit virtuelle plus sociale, intuitive et immersive que jamais. Nous continuerons de livrer de nouvelles mises  jour logicielles passionnantes pour amliorer rgulirement nos produits , a dclar lentreprise.

 Le moment est venu pour nous de redoubler d'efforts pour faire avancer l'tat de l'art. Nous continuerons  travailler aux cts des dveloppeurs, des premiers utilisateurs et des fans inconditionnels qui jouent et construisent pour la ralit virtuelle tous les jours, et nous avons hte de continuer  partager le travail que nous faisons chez Reality Labs sur la route vers le mtavers .

Au premier trimestre de 2022, Meta a perdu 2,96 milliards de dollars dans sa division Meta Reality Lab axe sur la ralit virtuelle sur des revenus d'environ 695 millions de dollars. Alors que l'activit publicitaire a compens les pertes, l'augmentation inoue des prix - la plupart des produits de consommation deviennent moins chers au fil du temps grce  la loi de Moore et  l'efficacit de la fabrication - est un signal que l'entreprise se serre la ceinture pour ce qui pourrait tre une rcession dvastatrice.

L'annonce de la fin de vie du Quest original intervient moins d'un mois aprs que l'ancien directeur technique de Meta, John Carmack, ait annonc son dpart de la socit, qui, selon lui,  fonctionnait avec la moiti de l'efficacit qui me rendrait heureux.  Carmack tait l'un des principaux partisans du Quest original au sein de Meta et un promoteur de son prdcesseur non attach, l'Oculus Go, qu'il a dbloqu via une mise  jour post-discontinuation en 2021.

John Carmack, connu dans l'industrie technologique pour son travail sur la ralit virtuelle ainsi que sur des jeux classiques comme Doom et Quake, a quitt son rle de consultant CTO chez Meta. Carmack, qui a ouvertement critiqu les avances de Meta en matire de ralit augmente et de ralit virtuelle, au cur de ses ambitions de mtavers, a publi sur le forum Workplace interne de l'entreprise sa dcision de partir.  Nous avons construit quelque chose d'assez proche de la bonne chose , a dclar Carmack dans la note, continuant en estimant que  Le problme, c'est notre efficacit .

Carmack s'est plaint que cela a t une  lutte  pour lui d'influencer la direction gnrale de Meta et qu'il est  fatigu du combat . Malgr son titre de  consultant CTO / conseiller excutif  de haut rang, Carmack indique qu'il n'est  manifestement pas assez persuasif  pour amliorer les efforts de Meta en matire de ralit virtuelle.

 Cela me fait mal d'entendre des gens dire qu'ils ne sortent mme pas leur casque pour le montrer  l'entreprise parce qu'ils savent que ce sera un gchis de chargement et de mise  jour avant de pouvoir faire quelque chose de cool , a dclar Carmack  ce moment.  Faire une dmo de ralit virtuelle devant vos amis devrait tre un plaisir .

En dbut d'anne 2022, la division VR de Meta, l'ancien Oculus Research, a fait l'objet d'une enqute de la part de la Federal Trade Commission et de plusieurs tats amricains. La FTC et un nombre non divulgu d'tats amricains dirigs par New York ont interrog des dveloppeurs tiers d'applications Oculus. Selon des sources, les enquteurs cherchaient  savoir si Oculus utilisait sa position sur le march pour craser la concurrence.

Oculus est un lment crucial dans les ambitions de Meta de dvelopper le mtavers. Le projet, en dveloppement dans le dpartement Facebook Reality Labs (qui s'occupe des technologies de ralit augmente, virtuelle et mixte), compte actuellement 10 000 salaris aux tats-Unis. Facebook a annonc le recrutement dans les cinq prochaines annes de 10 000 ingnieurs et dveloppeurs supplmentaires en Europe. Un projet pour lequel Facebook a rserv 10 milliards de dollars rien que pour 2021, une addition qui sera donc plus sale les annes  venir.

Les responsables de l'tat et du gouvernement fdral examinent comment l'entreprise a pu adopter un comportement anticoncurrentiel pour supprimer la concurrence sur le march de la ralit virtuelle. Les responsables taient galement intresss par la manire dont la socit subventionne le prix de son casque Quest 2 VR pour le pousser sur les consommateurs et liminer la concurrence, selon des sources proches de l'affaire.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Disposez-vous d'un casque VR ?

 ::fleche::  Si oui,  quelle frquence l'utilisez-vous ? Dans quel cadre (plaisir, boulot, projet personnel) ?

 ::fleche::  Sinon, envisagez-vous d'en acqurir un ? Dans quel cadre (plaisir, boulot, projet personnel) ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la fin de support annonce par Meta pour son casque Quest original ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le mtavers de Zuckerberg prend un dpart inquitant aprs la baisse des ventes de casques VR cette anne, qui ont chut de plus de 12% pour atteindre les 9,6 millions de dispositifs livrs en 2022

 ::fleche::  Meta annonce une perte de 2,8 milliards de dollars au deuxime trimestre pour sa division mtavers, l'entreprise va augmenter le prix des casques VR Meta Quest 2 de 100 $

 ::fleche::  La division VR de Meta/Facebook, l'ancien Oculus Research, fait l'objet d'une enqute antitrust de la FTC, ce qui pourrait avoir un impact sur le dveloppement du mtavers par l'entreprise

----------


## Waikiki

Meta qui doit rver de mettre en place la mme incitation  la consommation que les fabriquant de smartphones planifiant l'obsolescence logiciel.

----------


## 4sStylZ

Cela me fait mal d'entendre des gens dire qu'ils ne sortent mme pas leur casque pour le montrer  l'entreprise parce qu'ils savent que ce sera un gchis de chargement et de mise  jour avant de pouvoir faire quelque chose de cool , a dclar Carmack  ce moment.  Faire une dmo de ralit virtuelle devant vos amis devrait tre un plaisir .

Content de voir que John sait que c'est le plus gros dfaut de leurs casques. 
Le software de ce casque est un enfer. L'cosystme facebook l c'est le pire environnement que j'ai vu depuis des annes.

----------

